# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  0,1 GB mobile internet, SMS και κλήσεις από το Wind F2G για όλο το 2010

## ipo

*ΤΕΡΜΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΡΤΕΣ ΑΝΑΝΕΩΣΗΣ!
* 
Τώρα *μόνο με το WIND F2G* μπορείς να μιλάς και να  γράφεις όσο θέλεις προς F2G, να σερφάρεις όσο θέλεις από το κινητό σου,  χωρίς να πληρώσεις μία! *Χωρίς να χρειάζεται να κάνεις ούτε μία  ανανέωση! 
*
 Από σήμερα και για *όλο το 2010*, μπορείτε να μιλάτε  και να γράφετε εντελώς δωρεάν και απεριόριστα προς F2G, αλλά και να  σερφάρετε εντελώς δωρεάν και απεριόριστα από το κινητό σας σε όλα τα  αγαπημένα σας sites χωρίς καμία απολύτως προϋπόθεση. 



Το μόνο που χρειάζεται να κάνετε είναι μία δωρεάν κλήση στο 1245 ή η αποστολή ενός δωρεάν κενού SMS στο 1245 [B]μέχρι τις 30/4/10[/B. 

Με την εγγραφή στη μοναδική προσφορά του WIND F2G θα αποκτήσετε  αυτόματα 3.000 λεπτά ομιλίας και 3.000 SMS προς F2G και ακόμα 3 GB  mobile internet που ισχύουν έως 30/4/10. Και μην ξεχνάτε!* Κάθε μήνα από το Μάιο και για όλο το 2010 το F2G θα σας χαρίζει αυτόματα χωρίς να  χρειαστεί να ανανεώσετε ακόμα 1.500 λεπτά ομιλίας και 1.500 SMS προς F2G  και 1,5 GB [αλλαγή πολιτικής της εταιρείας στις 24/3/2010:] 100 MByte mobile internet που θα έχετε διαθέσιμα για όλο το μήνα.* 

Η ενημέρωση για το υπόλοιπο του διαθέσιμου χρόνου ομιλίας, και SMS  προς F2G από την προσφορά πραγματοποιείται με δωρεάν κλήση στο 1245 η με  αποστολή δωρεάν SMS με την εντολή ΥΠ στο 1245. 

_Η κατανάλωση του δωρεάν χρόνου ομιλίας γίνεται ανά δευτερόλεπτο._


*Πηγή: Wind*


*Edit: [ Update 15/3/2010 ]: Η Wind εξέδωσε το ακόλουθο Δελτίο Τύπου*


Δελτίο Τύπου: *Δωρεάν και απεριόριστη επικοινωνία από το WIND F2G για όλο το 2010! 

Τέρμα φέτος οι κάρτες ανανέωσης για τους συνδρομητές WIND F2G* 


Αθήνα, 15 Μαρτίου 2010. Οι συνδρομητές *WIND F2G* πλέον μιλάνε, γράφουν και σερφάρουν εντελώς Δωρεάν για όλο το 2010, χωρίς ούτε μία ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας. 

Απλά, με μία δωρεάν κλήση ή γραπτό μήνυμα στο 1245 ως τις 30 Απριλίου, παλαιοί και νέοι συνδρομητές WIND F2G μπορούν να ενεργοποιήσουν την νέα προσφορά της WIND και κάθε μήνα να απολαμβάνουν απεριόριστη δωρεάν επικοινωνία. 

H *νέα αυτή προσφορά* δίνει σε όλους τους *παλαιούς* και *νέους* συνδρομητές *WIND F2G* τη δυνατότητα να πραγματοποιούν δωρεάν και απεριόριστες κλήσεις και SMS προς κινητά WIND F2G αλλά και για πρώτη φορά στην καρτοκινητή τηλεφωνία να σερφάρουν στα αγαπημένα τους sites από το κινητό, χωρίς καμία χρέωση και χωρίς να απαιτείται ανανέωση του χρόνου ομιλίας για όλο το 2010. 

Η νέα προσφορά WIND F2G είναι η μόνη που: 
δε χρειάζεται ανανέωσηδίνει *δωρεάν Internet* και απεριόριστη ομιλία + SMS προς WIND F2G*χωρίς ελάχιστη διάρκεια κλήσης*

Η εγγραφή στην προσφορά γίνεται δωρεάν και κάθε συνδρομητής WIND F2G μπορεί να εγγραφεί *μία μόνο φορά* για όλο το 2010. Αναλυτικές πληροφορίες για την προσφορά είναι διαθέσιμες στο *www.wind.com.gr* 


*Πηγή: Wind*


*Προσθήκη ADSLgr.com:*

*Mετά από επίσημη ενημέρωση που είχαμε από τη Wind:
    * η χρέωση data στο f2g γενικώς είναι 12,2€/Μb
    * δεν υπάρχει όριο στις ενεργοποιήσεις SIM που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος*

*Επίσης πρόσφατα η εταιρεία κοινοποίησε ότι η προσφορά του 1,5GByte/μήνα ισχύει για ενεργοποιήσεις μέχρι 23/3/2010.*

----------


## ipo

Δεν έχω βρει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για την προσφορά, αλλά όσον αφορά στο mobile internet κι εάν δεν έχει περιορισμούς WAP, είναι πολύ καλή προσφορά για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα. Με 5€ ανά πακέτο σύνδεσης, μπορεί κάποιος να έχει internet για όλο το 2010 και να αγοράσει όσες κάρτες χρειάζεται για να έχει τον επιθυμητό όγκο.

Κατεβάζεις 15 GByte ανά μήνα; Παίρνεις 10 κάρτες με 50€ και τις χρησιμοποιείς εναλλάξ για τους επόμενους 9 μήνες.

----------


## CamClone

1.5 GB για καθε μηνα ξεχωριστα?!?!!?  Α Π Ι Σ Τ Ε Υ Τ Ο !!!

 ΘΕΑ Η WIND !

Ειναι και η MONH που δινει ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΕΣ IP διευθυνσεις χωρις μπλοκαρισμα στα ports!!!!

----------


## ipo

Προσωπικά περιμένω να δω λεπτομέρειες στους όρους της προσφοράς, την απάντηση του ανταγωνισμού και το πόσο θα αντέξει το δίκτυο της Wind την αυξημένη κίνηση, μόλις ο κόσμος συνειδητοποιήσει την προσφορά.

Με βάση τα στοιχεία που έχει δώσει μέχρι στιγμής η wind, η προσφορά πραγματικά μου φαίνεται απρόσμενα καλή. Να δούμε και τις χρεώσεις, μετά το πέρας του δωρεάν όγκου. Διότι αν είναι στα 7€/MByte που έχει η Wind στα καρτοκινητά, πολύς κόσμος θα την πατήσει, αν κάνει χρήση του mobile internet από υπολογιστή, όπου το 1,5GByte καταναλώνεται γρήγορα.

----------


## CamClone

Το συγουρο ειναι οτι εαν δεν απαντησει γρηγορα ο ανταγωνισμος.. ΟΛΑ ΜΑ ΟΛΑ τα ΠΙΤΣΙΡΙΚΙΑ θα ερθουν στην WIND διοτι ΟΛΑ ΜΑ ΟΛΑ θελουν να εχουν ιντερνετ στο κινητο τους.
  Εξυπννο!
  Θα γλυκαθουν με το " κινητο Ιντερνετ " και θα παθουν ..εξαρτηση..

----------


## jargiris

Καλα, η προσφορά απλά ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ........
Απλα απίστευτη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Αμφιβάλλω όμως εάν μπορείς να αγοράσεις 10 κάρτες, γιατί πλέον χρειάζεται ταυτοποίηση και κάθε φορά που θα πηγαίνεις να αγοράσεις ίσως το υποψιαστούν και δεν σε αφήσουν.

----------


## ant

δεν σου ζηταω πολλα ρε cosmote.. 100MB internet δωρεαν τον μηνα θελω!! 

δωστε τσαμπα mobile internet στον λαο!!! Παμε γερα, κανεις F2G να δεις τωρα κοσμος που θα παει λογω νετ! αναμενουμε την γρηγορη απαντηση!!

----------


## Hetfield

Προχθες με ειχαν παρει τηλεφωνο για μια ερευνα περι κινητης τηλεφωνιας. Μου εκαναν διαφορες ερωτησεις.

Αναμεσα στις ερωτησεις, ξεχωρισα μια που ελεγε το κατα ποσο θα με ενδιεφερε πακετο με 2000MB με 5€. Απο οσο ειμαι σε θεση να γνωριζω, η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια κανει ερευνες για λογιαριασμο μεγαλων εταιριων (κατ'επεκταση των εταιριων κινητης τηλεφωνιας).

Αυτο δειχνει πως οι εταιριες κινητης τηλεφωνιας εχουν πιασει το νοημα του mobile Internet.
Σε συνδιασμο με τη σημερινη προσφορα της WIND πιστευω πως θα αναψει για τα καλα ο ανταγωνισμος.

----------


## Seitman

Δηλαδή εμείς που έχουμε "συμβόλαιο" γυφτάκια??? Αφού κάνει που κάνει την κίνηση ας δώσει σε όλους τους αριθμούς WIND...  :Thumb down:

----------


## Dark-Side

Μπράβοοοοοο στη Wind, άντε να ακολουθήσουν και άλλες εταιρίες  :Clap:

----------


## Lagman

Πλέον τα περισσότερα κινητά έχουν εφαρμογές που παίζουν με το Internet, αν θέλουν να πουλήσουν τις νέες συσκευές θα πρέπει να δίνουν και δωρεάν mobile internet.
Καλή προσφορά ακούγεται αλλά σε αυτό το πακέτο δεν μπορείς να μιλάς δωρεάν προς όλους τους wind-q συνδρομητές δωρεάν σωστά;
Ειδοποίηση για πότε θα χρειάζεται ανανέωση η κάρτα δεν θα δίνει φαντάζομαι και έτσι κάποιος θα ξεχνιέται για μία μέρα και θα χαλάει όλη την κάρτα του  :Razz:  
Ποιότητα υπηρεσιών φαντάζομαι δεν θα είναι καλή.

----------


## jap

> Αμφιβάλλω όμως εάν μπορείς να αγοράσεις 10 κάρτες, γιατί πλέον χρειάζεται ταυτοποίηση και κάθε φορά που θα πηγαίνεις να αγοράσεις ίσως το υποψιαστούν και δεν σε αφήσουν.


Για την αντίστοιχη προσφορά της Q πήρα μαζεμένες 2 κάρτες, δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα, δεν θα υπάρχει και για να πάρεις 10 (μόνο έλλειψη σε κάρτες ίσως). Εγώ ψάχνω να βρω τις 2-3 κάρτες wind που έχω να τους κάνω ταυτοποίηση να μη μείνουν ανίσχυρες τον Ιούλιο.

Μια χαρά η προσφορά, θα μας βγάλει Πάσχα - Καλοκαίρι - Χριστούγεννα με ελάχιστο κόστος. (για internet μόνο).

........Auto merged post: jap πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ποιότητα υπηρεσιών φαντάζομαι δεν θα είναι καλή.


Πού βασίζεσαι και το λες αυτό; To ADSM μια χαρά είναι, εφόσον έχεις κάλυψη καλή. Για χρήση από το κινητό οι απαιτήσεις είναι ακόμα λιγότερες.

----------


## socele

Επιτελους..Εκει που εχεις απογοητευτεί απο την wind και είσαι έτοιμος να την αλλάξεις..Τσααααααααααακ....Εκανε καλό και μεγάλο βήμα... :One thumb up:

----------


## Braulio

Πράγματι, δείχνει απίστευτη προσφορά!  :Clap:  Αναμένουμε αντίστοιχη απάντηση από την Cosmote!

----------


## teorid

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι πλέον τα νούμερα θα είναι δηλωμένα. Μετά το 1,5 GB θα πέφτουν κανονικές χρεώσεις...

----------


## contime

Πολυ καλη προσφορα! Να δουμε πως θα απαντησει η βοντα (η κοσμοτε δε νομιζω να απαντησει....)
Παντως πρεπει κατι να γινει και με τα συμβολαια, με ολες αυτες τις προσφορες των απεριοριστων και του ιντερνετ στα καρτοκινητα, τα συμβολαια τα εχουν αφησει τελειως στη μοιρα τους και αυτο θα τους γυρισει μπουμερανγκ!

----------


## geovision

Τέλεια. Θα γυρίσω τα δύο καρτοκινητά μου από την κοτε και τέλος. Αρκετά πλέον!

----------


## lvs

Απίστευτη προσφορά...Ειναι η πρώτη φορα στην ιστορία της κινητής που δίνουν πραγματικά ΔΩΡΕΑΝ !!!!!!Ολοι πλέον θα πάνε στο F2G....

----------


## nrg_polini

Ισως η καλυτερη προσφορα στην κινητη τηλεφωνια, ever.

Τι να σχολιασω... εχω 0,10/λεπτο, 0,04/sms δωρεαν κλησεις προς ολους τους φιλους μου με f2g και δωρεαν internet  κατι που μεχρι τωρα μου στοιχιζε 12Ευρω/μηνα (non stop της παρεας + wind plus) . Ααα και αμα υπολογισουμε οτι αρκετοι πουλανε χρονο ομιλιας 30Ευρω με 22 Ευρω (χωρις φορο) νομιζω οτι το f2g ειναι οτι καλυτερο υπαρχει  :Very Happy:

----------


## nothing

αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχε αλλαξει ενας υπευθυνος εκει μεσα καπως προσφατα (σε μια ειδηση εδω το ειχα διαβασει πιστευω) οποτε ισως επιτελους να αλλαξε λιγο την νοοτροπια που σκεφτονται αλλα να δουμε αν τελικα υπαρχει "παγιδα" ή οχι....

αν ειναι ετσι το πακετο οπως φαινεται πολυ καλη κινηση και εξυπνη και δειχνει στροφη στο marketing προς κατι καλυτερο με διαθεση να ξεχωρισει...

----------


## BlindG

:Thinking: 
Ναι, μάλιστα.
Αφότου έχει γίνει πανευρωπαϊκή φασαρία για τις χρεώσεις roaming με ανθρώπους που είχαν λογαριασμούς μεγαλύτερους από 4000€, τώρα ξυπνήσανε και πάνε να παρουσιάσουν ένα πιο φιλικό πρόσωπο σε οτι αφορά στις συνδέσεις 3G.
Εννοείται βέβαια οτι τα αντανακλαστικά της ΕΕ και της Reding (που όταν άκουσε για τις χρεώσεις των ελλήνων παρόχων κινητής, μονολογούσε διάφορα περί απαραδεκτότητας και κερδοσκοπίας) στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, είναι σαν το bullet-time της πραγματικότητας...

Όπως λένε, "καλώς τονε κι'ας άργησε...."

----------


## referee62

Τώρα σειρά θα έχει ( *μακάρι*  ) και η vodafone CU .

Δeν νομίζω να μην ακολουθήσει το παράδειγμα τις wind .

----------


## nrg_polini

> Ναι, μάλιστα.
> Αφότου έχει γίνει πανευρωπαϊκή φασαρία για τις χρεώσεις roaming με ανθρώπους που είχαν λογαριασμούς μεγαλύτερους από 4000€, τώρα ξυπνήσανε και πάνε να παρουσιάσουν ένα πιο φιλικό πρόσωπο σε οτι αφορά στις συνδέσεις 3G.
> Εννοείται βέβαια οτι τα αντανακλαστικά της ΕΕ και της Reding (που όταν άκουσε για τις χρεώσεις των ελλήνων παρόχων κινητής, μονολογούσε διάφορα περί απαραδεκτότητας και κερδοσκοπίας) στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, είναι σαν το bullet-time της πραγματικότητας...
> 
> Όπως λένε, "καλώς τονε κι'ας άργησε...."


Μηπως μπερδεψες τα θεματα;

----------


## ipo

Μακάρι να αρχίσουν να χρεώνουν με λογικές τιμές τα δεδομένα πέρα από τον προπληρωμένο όγκο. 1€/GByte είναι ας πούμε μία καλή αρχή για τις εταιρείες κινητής, που μέχρι στιγμής χρεώνουν 100 έως 7.000 φορές περισσότερο τον ίδια ποσότητα διακινούμενων δεδομένων.

Η καλή προσφορά δεν πρέπει να κρύβει εκπλήξεις στις χρεώσεις.

----------


## geovision

Καλά τι λέτε εδώ μέσα? Κάποιου του χάριζαν ένα γάιδαρο κι αυτός τον κοίταζε στα δόντια!

----------


## ipo

> Αναμεσα στις ερωτησεις, ξεχωρισα μια που ελεγε το κατα ποσο θα με ενδιεφερε πακετο με 2000MB με 5€.


*Στην Ιταλία η tre σε καρτοκινητό δίνει 3 GByte με 5€ ανά μήνα.* Άμα ξεπεράσει κάποιος το όριο δίνει 2€/100MByte, δηλαδή* 0,02€/MByte*, όσο δίνουν στην καλύτερη περίπτωση οι ελληνικές εταιρείες κινητής στα ακριβά συμβόλαια δεδομένων. Έχω δοκιμάσει το δίκτυό της και είναι καλής ποιότητας. Καιρός να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα και στην ελληνική αγορά.

----------


## traderman

Καλα μιλαμε μαμησε η wind.
Ειναι αδυνατον τωρα να μην ακολουθησουν και οι αλλοι.

----------


## zaxosm

Λεει πως η καταναλωση του ελευθερου χρονου ομιλιας γινεται ανα δευτερολεπτο??????  :Thinking: 

Δηλαδη τελος στον ελαχιστο χρονο ομιλιας των 45 δευτερολεπτων που ισχυε μεχρι σημερα????????

----------


## traderman

> *Στην Ιταλία η tre σε καρτοκινητό δίνει 3 GByte με 5€ ανά μήνα.* Άμα ξεπεράσει κάποιος το όριο δίνει 2€/100MByte, δηλαδή* 0,02€/MByte*, όσο δίνουν στην καλύτερη περίπτωση οι ελληνικές εταιρείες κινητής στα ακριβά συμβόλαια δεδομένων. Έχω δοκιμάσει το δίκτυό της και είναι καλής ποιότητας. Καιρός να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα και στην ελληνική αγορά.


Και τον πρωτο μηνα δωρεαν :Smile:

----------


## lvs

> Λεει πως η καταναλωση του ελευθερου χρονου ομιλιας γινεται ανα δευτερολεπτο?????? 
> 
> Δηλαδη τελος στον ελαχιστο χρονο ομιλιας των 45 δευτερολεπτων που ισχυε μεχρι σημερα????????


Στα συμβολαια ισχυει 45sec..Στα καρτοκινητητα ειναι 30sec...Aυτο αφορα οταν κανεις κλησεις γενικα και δεν εχεις την προσφορα αυτη..Στην συγκεκριμενη προσφορα η καταναλωση γινεται ανα δευτερολεπτο χωρις ελαχιστη διαρκεια κλησης..Ειναι αλλο ενα θετικο,διοτι οσο μιλας πραγματικα τοσο θα σου αφαιρει...Οι cosmote-vodafone στις προσφορες που δινουν στα καρτοκινητα τους που απαιτουν καρτα ανανεωσης καθε μηνα για να σου δινουν 1500λεπτα και μηνυματα προς το ιδιο πακετο εχουν και ελαχιστο χρονο κλησης 3 λεπτα σε καθε κληση!!!!!Δηλαδη με λιγα λογια το F2G σε αυτη την προσφορα που κανει δεν εχει αντιπαλο!!!

----------


## grigsgr

> Πλέον τα περισσότερα κινητά έχουν εφαρμογές που παίζουν με το Internet, αν θέλουν να πουλήσουν τις νέες συσκευές θα πρέπει να δίνουν και δωρεάν mobile internet.
> Καλή προσφορά ακούγεται αλλά σε αυτό το πακέτο δεν μπορείς να μιλάς δωρεάν προς όλους τους wind-q συνδρομητές δωρεάν σωστά;
> Ειδοποίηση για πότε θα χρειάζεται ανανέωση η κάρτα δεν θα δίνει φαντάζομαι και έτσι κάποιος θα ξεχνιέται για μία μέρα και θα χαλάει όλη την κάρτα του  
> Ποιότητα υπηρεσιών φαντάζομαι δεν θα είναι καλή.


Το κακό είναι πως δεν μπορείς να μιλάς δωρεάν με όλη τη WIND/Q αλλά κάτι έπρεπε να κάνουν και με το F2G που το είχαν του πεταματού με την νέα καρτοκινητή. Όσο για το οτι η ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών δεν θα είναι καλή απο που το συμπερένεις; Έχεις κάτι στο μυαλό σου; Και μιλάς για ίντερνετ ή ομιλία;
Επίσης για για την ενημέρωση που λες, φαντάζομαι πως εννοείς για το πότε τελειώνουν τα λεπτά. Να σε ενημερώσει οτι τελειώνουν, πριν τελειώσουν για να ξέρεις; Αυτό εννοείς; 
Χειρότερη απο τη Vodafone δεν νομίζω να γίνει, που πρώτα σου τελειώνουν τα λεπτά, μιλάς με την κάρτα μετά, κοντεύει να τελειώσει η κάρτα, σου έρχεται μήνυμα οτι η εταιρεία δεν σε αφήνει ποτέ χωρίς χρήματα και κάλεσε για την επέκταση και μετά απο κανένα δεκάλεπτο σου έρχεται και το μήνυμα πως τα λεπτά σου έχουν τελειώσει.

----------


## zaxosm

> Στα συμβολαια ισχυει 45sec..Στα καρτοκινητητα ειναι 30sec...Aυτο αφορα οταν κανεις κλησεις γενικα και δεν εχεις την προσφορα αυτη..Στην συγκεκριμενη προσφορα η καταναλωση γινεται ανα δευτερολεπτο χωρις ελαχιστη διαρκεια κλησης..Ειναι αλλο ενα θετικο,διοτι οσο μιλας πραγματικα τοσο θα σου αφαιρει...Οι cosmote-vodafone στις προσφορες που δινουν στα καρτοκινητα τους που απαιτουν καρτα ανανεωσης καθε μηνα για να σου δινουν 1500λεπτα και μηνυματα προς το ιδιο  εχουν και ελαχιστο χρονο κλησης 3 λεπτα σε καθε κληση!!!!!Δηλαδη με λιγα λογια το F2G σε αυτη την προσφορα που κανει δεν εχει αντιπαλο!!!


Aκριβως! Βουρ για wind F2G...... Aν δεν απαντησουν αμεσα οι αλλες εταιρειες (που λογικα δε θα κατσουν με σταυρωμενα τα χερια) αναμενεται μεγαλη πελατο-εισροη στη wind. 

Παντως μπραβο της σε τετοιους δυσκολους καιρους! :One thumb up:

----------


## kalwdios

Η προσφορά καλύπτει και τα πακέτα προπληρωμένου ADSM (όπως το 12 gb μέσα μια εβδομάδα για 14€) χρησιμοποιώντας υπολογιστή ή την πατήσαμε;

----------


## lvs

> Η προσφορά καλύπτει και τα πακέτα προπληρωμένου ADSM (όπως το 12 gb μέσα μια εβδομάδα για 14€) χρησιμοποιώντας υπολογιστή ή την πατήσαμε;


Απλα για να καταλαβεις κανεις μια κληση απο το F2G καρτοκινητο στο 1245 και θα εχεις 3gb internet μεχρι 30 Απριλιου και μετα καθε μηνα 1.5gb για ολο το 2010.Ειναι ξεχωριστη προσφορα.

----------


## Seitman

Αν συμπεριλάμβαναν όλους τους αριθμούς wind θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα... Γιατί δηλαδή η κοπέλα μου να μην μπορεί να πάρει από F2G εμένα που έχω "συμβόλαιο" wind οέο???? Τι διαφορά μπορεί να υπάρχει ανάμεσα στα "συμβόλαια" και το F2G  :Thinking:

----------


## traderman

> Απλα για να καταλαβεις κανεις μια κληση απο το F2G καρτοκινητο στο 1245 και θα εχεις 3gb internet μεχρι 30 Απριλιου και μετα καθε μηνα 1.5gb για ολο το 2010.Ειναι ξεχωριστη προσφορα.


Kαι 3000 λεπτα ομιλιας+ 3000 sms εως 30 Απριλιου.Μετα 1500+1500+1,5 gb καθε μηνα.

----------


## hoannis

> Μην ξεχνάτε ότι πλέον τα νούμερα θα είναι δηλωμένα. Μετά το 1,5 GB θα πέφτουν κανονικές χρεώσεις...


Ναι αλλά από την στιγμή που είναι καρτοκινητά
θα συνεχίσει να σε χρεώνει?
Λογικά δεν θα έπρεπε να σου ΄΄τρώει΄΄ όσες μονάδες έχεις στην κάρτα και μετά να σταματάεί?

Αν δεν το κάνει αυτό , τότε αυτόματα μετατρέπεται σε συμβόλαιο 
τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά το κομμάτι του internet.

----------


## kalwdios

> Απλα για να καταλαβεις κανεις μια κληση απο το F2G καρτοκινητο στο 1245 και θα εχεις 3gb internet μεχρι 30 Απριλιου και μετα καθε μηνα 1.5gb για ολο το 2010.Ειναι ξεχωριστη προσφορα.


Όταν πρωτοχρησιμοποίησα το προπληρωμένο adsm, μου έδωσαν ένα μόντεμ huawei και μέσα του μια κάρτα sim, την οποία ποτέ δεν έβαλα σε τηλέφωνο. Εγκατέστησα και ένα πρόγραμμα της wind στο λάπτοπ  (κάτι σαν "κλήση μέσω τηλεφώνου" ) και χρησιμοποιώντας το άρχισα να συνδέομαι, κάθε φορά για 2 ή 7 μέρες με "απεριόριστη" (δηλαδή 3 ή 12 γίγα) χρήση. Από κει και μετά, όποτε ήθελα να το χρησιμοποιώ, αγόραζα μια κάρτα ανανέωσης, έστελνα ένα μήνυμα μέσω του υπολογιστή και ξεκινούσε καινούργια περίοδος "απεριόριστης" χρήσης. 

Αν στείλω, λοιπόν, τώρα μήνυμα στο 1245 θα έχω 3 γίγα χρήσης μέχρι τις 30/4 και κατόπιν 1.5 γίγα για κάθε επόμενο μήνα χωρίς να χρειαστεί να πάρω άλλη κάρτα ανανέωσης;

----------


## lvs

> Όταν πρωτοχρησιμοποίησα το προπληρωμένο adsm, μου έδωσαν ένα μόντεμ huawei και μέσα του μια κάρτα sim, την οποία ποτέ δεν έβαλα σε τηλέφωνο. Εγκατέστησα και ένα πρόγραμμα της wind στο λάπτοπ  (κάτι σαν "κλήση μέσω τηλεφώνου" ) και χρησιμοποιώντας το άρχισα να συνδέομαι, κάθε φορά για 2 ή 7 μέρες με "απεριόριστη" (δηλαδή 3 ή 12 γίγα) χρήση. Από κει και μετά, όποτε ήθελα να το χρησιμοποιώ, αγόραζα μια κάρτα ανανέωσης, έστελνα ένα μήνυμα μέσω του υπολογιστή και ξεκινούσε καινούργια περίοδος "απεριόριστης" χρήσης. 
> 
> Αν στείλω, λοιπόν, τώρα μήνυμα στο 1245 θα έχω 3 γίγα χρήσης μέχρι τις 30/4 και κατόπιν 1.5 γίγα για κάθε επόμενο μήνα χωρίς να χρειαστεί να πάρω άλλη κάρτα ανανέωσης;


Ναι στείλε ενα μηνυμα στο 1245 ή καλεσε 1245 για να ενεργοποιηθει η προσφορά........

----------


## sv2evs

Τι λέτε τώρα...Δωρεάν 1500' !!! 2 καρτοκινητά που έχει η οικογένεια μου...βουρ...

edit: φτου, ξέχασα ότι το ένα είναι της "νέας καρτοκινητής"... :Whistle:

----------


## nosf1234

> Τι λέτε τώρα...Δωρεάν 1500' !!! 2 καρτοκινητά που έχει η οικογένεια μου...βουρ...
> 
> edit: φτου, ξέχασα ότι το ένα είναι της "νέας καρτοκινητής"...


Αν δεν κανω λαθος μπορεις τον επομενο μηνα να το "βγαλεις" απο την νεα καρτοκινητη?

----------


## sdikr

> Όταν πρωτοχρησιμοποίησα το προπληρωμένο adsm, μου έδωσαν ένα μόντεμ huawei και μέσα του μια κάρτα sim, την οποία ποτέ δεν έβαλα σε τηλέφωνο. Εγκατέστησα και ένα πρόγραμμα της wind στο λάπτοπ  (κάτι σαν "κλήση μέσω τηλεφώνου" ) και χρησιμοποιώντας το άρχισα να συνδέομαι, κάθε φορά για 2 ή 7 μέρες με "απεριόριστη" (δηλαδή 3 ή 12 γίγα) χρήση. Από κει και μετά, όποτε ήθελα να το χρησιμοποιώ, αγόραζα μια κάρτα ανανέωσης, έστελνα ένα μήνυμα μέσω του υπολογιστή και ξεκινούσε καινούργια περίοδος "απεριόριστης" χρήσης. 
> 
> Αν στείλω, λοιπόν, τώρα μήνυμα στο 1245 θα έχω 3 γίγα χρήσης μέχρι τις 30/4 και κατόπιν 1.5 γίγα για κάθε επόμενο μήνα χωρίς να χρειαστεί να πάρω άλλη κάρτα ανανέωσης;



Προσοχή μην την πατήσετε,   το πακέτο  είναι μόνο για συνδρομές f2g   και όχι για καρτοκινήτη τιμ,  (η κλήση στο 1245  αναφέρει πως δεν υποστηρίζεται στο πρόγραμμα αυτό),  δεν σε σταματάει όμως κανένας να πάρεις μια καρτούλα f2g  και να την βάλεις στο στικάκι

----------


## lvs

> Προσοχή μην την πατήσετε,   το πακέτο  είναι μόνο για συνδρομές f2g   και όχι για καρτοκινήτη τιμ,  (η κλήση στο 1245  αναφέρει πως δεν υποστηρίζεται στο πρόγραμμα αυτό),  δεν σε σταματάει όμως κανένας να πάρεις μια καρτούλα f2g  και να την βάλεις στο στικάκι


Mα δεν γινεται να την πατησεις αφου το προφερει μονο στο F2G ..Καλωντας το 1245 αν εχεις F2G θα ενεργοποιησεις την προσφορα αλλιως θα σου πει οτι η προσφορα δεν αφορα το καρτοκινητο σου..Αλλα και αυτο παλι δεν ειναι εμποδιο καθως εαν εχεις wind καρτοκινητη μπορεις ΔΩΡΕΑΝ με μια κληση στο 1342 να κανεις το πακετο σου F2G και ετσι να εχεις στη διαθεσή σου την προσφορά.. :One thumb up:

----------


## ipo

Επίσης, προσοχή στις χρεώσεις μετά την κατανάλωση του 1,5 GByte. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι 7.000€ ανά GByte. Όσο κάνει ένα αυτοκίνητο...

----------


## nnn

Μισό γιατί στο Wind Adsm προπληρωμένο βλέπω την χρέωση μετά τα δωρεάν GB 0,02 €/MB , γιατί να μην ισχύει και εδώ το ίδιο ?
http://www.wind.com.gr/pages.fds?pageID=1443&langID=1

----------


## sv2evs

> Mα δεν γινεται να την πατησεις αφου το προφερει μονο στο F2G ..Καλωντας το 1245 αν εχεις F2G θα ενεργοποιησεις την προσφορα αλλιως θα σου πει οτι η προσφορα δεν αφορα το καρτοκινητο σου..Αλλα και αυτο παλι δεν ειναι εμποδιο καθως εαν εχεις wind καρτοκινητη μπορεις ΔΩΡΕΑΝ με μια κληση στο 1342 να κανεις το πακετο σου F2G και ετσι να εχεις στη διαθεσή σου την προσφορά..


Το πακέτο της νέας καρτοκινητής είναι στο ένα κινητό και το f2g σε ένα άλλο για τους γονείς μου. Συμφέρει να το κάνω f2g ή να το αφήσω εκεί ? Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνω ανανέωση 10€ στο νέο καρτοκινητό, με τίποτα, για να πάρω τα 1500 λεπτά δωρεάν !

----------


## lvs

> Το πακέτο της νέας καρτοκινητής είναι στο ένα κινητό και το f2g σε ένα άλλο για τους γονείς μου. Συμφέρει να το κάνω f2g ή να το αφήσω εκεί ? Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνω ανανέωση 10€ στο νέο καρτοκινητό, με τίποτα, για να πάρω τα 1500 λεπτά δωρεάν !


Αφου δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να κανεις ανανεωση 10ευρω τι την θες την νεα καρτοκινητη?Καντο F2G..Αλλα να ξερεις οτι το F2G δινει δωρεαν προς F2G μονο ενω με την wind καρτοκινητη μπορεις να μιλας και προς wind-Q αριθμους.

----------


## kirimis

Με το που εμαθα τα νεα απο εδω, πηγα πηρα ενα νουμερακι F2G, το ενεργοποιησα και εβαλα την SIM στο 3G stick. Παιδια δουλευει ΑΨΟΓΑ!!! Υποψιν δεν εβαλα ουτε χρονο ομιλιας ουτε τιποτα... οπως ηταν το φακελακι με το νουμερο σκετο!

Ευγε ευγε... παντα ηθελα να εχω προσιτα data, ειδικα σε καρτοκινητο... και η Wind μας εδωσε ενα αρκετα καλο ποσο traffic, ικανο να καλυψει ακομα και περιστασιακο μηνιαιο netbook usage... και ειναι τζαμπα χωρις καμια υποχρεωση!

----------


## sdikr

> Mα δεν γινεται να την πατησεις αφου το προφερει μονο στο F2G ..Καλωντας το 1245 αν εχεις F2G θα ενεργοποιησεις την προσφορα αλλιως θα σου πει οτι η προσφορα δεν αφορα το καρτοκινητο σου..Αλλα και αυτο παλι δεν ειναι εμποδιο καθως εαν εχεις wind καρτοκινητη μπορεις ΔΩΡΕΑΝ με μια κληση στο 1342 να κανεις το πακετο σου F2G και ετσι να εχεις στη διαθεσή σου την προσφορά..


Αν δεν έχει περάσει το όριο για το πότε μπορείς να αλλάξεις πρόγραμμα,  ακόμα  το καρτοκινήτη προσφέρει κάποια πράγματα που δεν έχει το f2g

----------


## ipo

> Μισό γιατί στο Wind Adsm προπληρωμένο βλέπω την χρέωση μετά τα δωρεάν GB 0,02 €/MB , γιατί να μην ισχύει και εδώ το ίδιο ?
> http://www.wind.com.gr/pages.fds?pageID=1443&langID=1


Η χρέωση που αναφέρεις ισχύει όσο είναι ενεργό χρονικά το NS2 ή το NS7, ενώ έχει καταναλωθεί ο όγκος που περιλαμβάνεται στην προσφορά.

Εάν λήξει χρονικά το NS2 ή το NS7, τότε οι χρεώσεις εκτοξεύονται στο default της Wind, ήτοι τα 7.000€/GByte. Αυτή η τιμολογιακή πολιτική, πρακτικά σου αδειάζει την κάρτα με απειροελάχιστη χρήση.

Μέχρι να δώσει επίσημα διευκρινήσεις η Wind επί του θέματος, θα θεωρώ ότι ισχύει η πανάκριβη χρέωση, η οποία άλλωστε δεν είναι σε εμφανές σημείο της σελίδας της για τα καρτοκινητά.

----------


## traderman

Ειναι αδυνατον να σε χρεωσουν επιπλεον χρηση σε καρτοκινητο.Οι οροι χρησεις που αναφερονται και διεπουν την χρηση καρτοκινητου οταν αγοραζεις το προιον αυτο (δλδ το καρτοκινητο)δεν αναφερουν κατι τετοιο.
Αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με.

----------


## ipo

> Ειναι αδυνατον να σε χρεωσουν επιπλεον χρηση σε καρτοκινητο.Οι οροι χρησεις που αναφερονται και διεπουν την χρηση καρτοκινητου οταν αγοραζεις το προιον αυτο (δλδ το καρτοκινητο)δεν αναφερουν κατι τετοιο.
> Αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με.


Αν έχεις πρόχειρο τον όρο χρήσης που τεκμηριώνει κάτι τέτοιο, σε παρακαλώ δείξε τον και σε εμάς, αν θέλεις.

----------


## traderman

Eχοντας σαν δεδομενο οτι  31/7  ληγει η προθεσμια ταυτοποιησης  ,με ποιον τροπο θα με χρεωσουν την τυχον υπερβαση του οριου μεχρι να ταυτοποιησω το καρτοκινητο μου δλδ για την χρηση εως 31/7/2010?

----------


## ipo

Στην αρχή δήλωσες ότι ξέρεις κάτι.



> Ειναι αδυνατον να σε χρεωσουν επιπλεον χρηση σε καρτοκινητο.Οι οροι χρησεις που αναφερονται και διεπουν την χρηση καρτοκινητου οταν αγοραζεις το προιον αυτο (δλδ το καρτοκινητο)δεν αναφερουν κατι τετοιο.
> Αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με.


Τελικά θα τεκμηρώσεις, σε παρακαλώ, το "αδύνατον" κι αυτό "που διέπουν οι όροι χρήσης", ώστε να μη μιλάμε με απόλυτες υποθέσεις;

Δεν έχω πάρει ακόμα θέση στο ζήτημα. Οι δικές μου υποθέσεις συγκλίνουν με τις δικές σου, αλλά δε δηλώνω κάτι με βεβαιότητα αν δεν μπορώ να το τεκμηριώσω.

----------


## greatst

Από όσους/όσες το ενεργοποίησαν, είναι "κανονικό" ίντερνετ ή μέσω wap-proxy? Επίσης: ξέρει κανείς/καμιά εάν λειτουργεί με iPhone?  :Thinking:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Στην αρχή δήλωσες ότι ξέρεις κάτι.
> 
> Τελικά θα τεκμηρώσεις, σε παρακαλώ, το "αδύνατον" κι αυτό "που διέπουν οι όροι χρήσης", ώστε να μη μιλάμε με απόλυτες υποθέσεις;
> 
> Δεν έχω πάρει ακόμα θέση στο ζήτημα. Οι δικές μου υποθέσεις συγκλίνουν με τις δικές σου, αλλά δε δηλώνω κάτι με βεβαιότητα αν δεν μπορώ να το τεκμηριώσω.


Σε άλλα topic έχει ειπωθεί ότι πήραν τηλ την Wind και εκείνη μηδένισε μετά από κάτι μέρες το υπόλοιπο. Κανονικά δεν μπορούν να σε χρεώσουν, αφού μιλάμε για προπληρωμένη κάρτα. Δεν υπάρχει extra χρέωση.

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Eχοντας σαν δεδομενο οτι  31/7  ληγει η προθεσμια ταυτοποιησης  ,με ποιον τροπο θα με χρεωσουν την τυχον υπερβαση του οριου μεχρι να ταυτοποιησω το καρτοκινητο μου δλδ για την χρηση εως 31/7/2010?


Δεν έχει σχέση η ταυτοποίηση. Εάν εσύ έχεις 20 ευρώ στην κάρτα και ενώ έχεις ενεργοποιημένο κάποιο πακέτο (είτε χρόνου ομιλίας, είτε internet) και αυτό τελειώσει, τότε θα αφαιρούνται χρήματα από την κάρτα σου μέχρι να μηδενιστεί. Αυτό εννοούμε με την χρέωση μετά την υπέρβαση του ορίου..

........Auto merged post: fanboysgotohell πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Από όσους/όσες το ενεργοποίησαν, είναι "κανονικό" ίντερνετ ή μέσω wap-proxy? Επίσης: ξέρει κανείς/καμιά εάν λειτουργεί με iPhone?


Κανονικό internet και με πραγματική IP. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην δουλέψει με την συγκεκριμένη συσκευή.. Μόνο το APN ρυθμίζεις στο gint.b-online.gr και είναι έτοιμο.

----------


## traderman

> Από όσους/όσες το ενεργοποίησαν, είναι "κανονικό" ίντερνετ ή μέσω wap-proxy? Επίσης: ξέρει κανείς/καμιά εάν λειτουργεί με iPhone?


Κανονικο ιντερνετ και δουλευει αψογα στο iPhone.
Πηγαινεις settings>general>network>cellular data networks και στο APN γραφεις  gint.b-online.gr  
Τα υπολοιπα τα αφηνεις οπως ειναι.

----------


## ipo

> Σε άλλα topic έχει ειπωθεί ότι πήραν τηλ την Wind και εκείνη μηδένισε μετά από κάτι μέρες το υπόλοιπο. Κανονικά δεν μπορούν να σε χρεώσουν, αφού μιλάμε για προπληρωμένη κάρτα. Δεν υπάρχει extra χρέωση.


Έχω υπόψη το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα. Όμως η πίστωση χρημάτων ζει και βασιλεύει στα καρτοκινητά, υπό τη μορφή "επέκτασης υπολοίπου", η οποία αποπληρώνεται αργότερα από το χρήστη.

Αν λοιπόν οι εταιρείες νομιμοποιούνται να πιστώνουν χρήματα στα κινητά (και δεν είναι παράνομες οι επεκτάσεις υπολοίπου), αυτό μπορεί να γίνει και στα data. Πόσο μάλλον όταν βλέπουμε ότι η wind έχει προβλέψει λογιστικά να εμφανίζεται αρνητικό υπόλοιπο στους λογαριασμούς της. Τώρα λοιπόν που φαίνεται ποιος έχει την ευθύνη χρήσης της σύνδεσης καρτοκινητού, δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει και τι είναι νόμιμο. Γι' αυτό και λέω στον παραπάνω χρήστη, αν μπορεί να τεκμηριώσει την απόλυτη θέση του, ώστε να μάθουμε και οι υπόλοιποι.

α) Πίστωση επιτρέπεται στα καρτοκινητά.
β) Έχουν το όνομά μας.

Είναι λοιπόν στο χέρι τους να αλλάξουν την πολιτική μηδενισμού του αρνητικού υπολοίπου.

Υποθέσεις τα παραπάνω, με βάση την εμπειρία χρήσης, τις οποίες αναφέρω για να μην είμαστε απόλυτοι και να βρούμε απτά στοιχεία, αν υπάρχουν.

----------


## traderman

> Δεν έχει σχέση η ταυτοποίηση. Εάν εσύ έχεις 20 ευρώ στην κάρτα και ενώ έχεις ενεργοποιημένο κάποιο πακέτο (είτε χρόνου ομιλίας, είτε internet) και αυτό τελειώσει, τότε θα αφαιρούνται χρήματα από την κάρτα σου μέχρι να μηδενιστεί. Αυτό εννοούμε με την χρέωση μετά την υπέρβαση του ορίου..


Δηλαδη το βαζω σε ενα laptop το ξεσκιζω για ενα μηνα π.χ. 5-10 gb και μετα οταν θα του βαλω μια καρτα των 10 ευρω θα παρουν πισω τα σπασμενα?
Στο τηλεφωνο παντως μου ειπαν οτι μολις ξοδεψεις τον δωρεαν ογκο δεδομενων γινετε φραγη οπως γινετε  και στο χρονο ομιλιας και στα sms οταν τελειωσει ο δωρεαν χρονος.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Δηλαδη το βαζω σε ενα laptop το ξεσκιζω για ενα μηνα π.χ. 5-10 gb και μετα οταν θα του βαλω μια καρτα των 10 ευρω θα παρουν πισω τα σπασμενα?
> Στο τηλεφωνο παντως μου ειπαν οτι μολις ξοδεψεις τον δωρεαν ογκο δεδομενων γινετε φραγη οπως γινετε  και στο χρονο ομιλιας και στα sms οταν τελειωσει ο δωρεαν χρονος.


Αυτό ισχύει και στα 2 προπληρωμένα πακέτα ή υπάρχει η χρέωση 0.02/ΜΒ???

----------


## ipo

> Δηλαδη το βαζω σε ενα laptop το ξεσκιζω για ενα μηνα π.χ. 5-10 gb και μετα οταν θα του βαλω μια καρτα των 10 ευρω θα παρουν πισω τα σπασμενα?
> Στο τηλεφωνο παντως μου ειπαν οτι μολις ξοδεψεις τον δωρεαν ογκο δεδομενων γινετε φραγη *οπως γινετε  και στο χρονο ομιλιας και στα sms οταν τελειωσει ο δωρεαν χρονος*.


Δεν έχω δει ποτέ καρτοκινητό που μόλις τελειώσει ο δωρεάν χρόνος να γίνεται φραγή. Εφαρμόζονται κανονικά οι χρεώσεις του πακέτου.

Σιγά μη βγει η εταιρεία και πει "Επιτρέπεται μόνο η δωρεάν χρήση, γι' αυτό κάνουμε φραγή όταν τελειώσουν τα δωρεάν λεπτά. Αν θέλετε να μιλήσετε περισσότερο και να χρεωθείτε, πρέπει να απενεργοποιήσετε την προσφορά."

Και η πρώτη πρόταση στην περίπτωση των NS2/7 της wind δεν ισχύει. Αν κατεβάσεις πολλά δεδομένα πέρα από το όριο, έχεις αρνητικό υπόλοιπο.* Αν δεν πάρεις τηλέφωνο να στο μηδενίσουν* και έχεις φτάσει τα -80€, θα χρειαστεί να βάλεις 80+ ευρώ κάρτες για να μπορέσεις να ξαναμιλήσεις.

----------


## traderman

> Αυτό ισχύει και στα 2 προπληρωμένα πακέτα ή υπάρχει η χρέωση 0.02/ΜΒ???


Εγω ρωτησα για το F2G μονο.

........Auto merged post: traderman πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δεν έχω δει ποτέ καρτοκινητό που μόλις τελειώσει ο δωρεάν χρόνος να γίνεται φραγή. Εφαρμόζονται κανονικά οι χρεώσεις του πακέτου.


Καλα παρε εσυ ενα π.χ. whatsup ξοδεψε τον δωρεαν χρονο και μετα δοκιμασε να παρεις τηλεφωνο χωρις να εχεις στην καρτα σου υπολοιπο.

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Δηλαδη το βαζω σε ενα laptop το ξεσκιζω για ενα μηνα π.χ. 5-10 gb και μετα οταν θα του βαλω μια καρτα των 10 ευρω θα παρουν πισω τα σπασμενα?
> Στο τηλεφωνο παντως μου ειπαν οτι μολις ξοδεψεις τον δωρεαν ογκο δεδομενων γινετε φραγη οπως γινετε  και στο χρονο ομιλιας και στα sms οταν τελειωσει ο δωρεαν χρονος.


Διάβασε πάλι τι είπα.. Χρεώνεσαι από τα τυχόν χρήματα που έχεις στην κάρτα μέχρι να τελειώσουν. Προφανώς μετά μπαίνει φραγή.. Οπότε αποκλείεται να το ξεσκίσεις. Ούτε όμως θα σου ζητήσουν ποτέ έξτρα χρήματα λόγω ταυτοποίησης. Αυτό ισχύει γενικά για τα προπληρωμένα πακέτα.

Για το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο, δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστεί ακόμα τι θα γίνει.

Παρεπιπτόντως η συγκεκριμένη προσφορά έχει δωθεί για να καλύψει τη χρήση από κινητό και είναι εντελώς ΔΩΡΕΑΝ, οπότε θέλει προσοχή σε περιπτώσεις που γίνεται η χρήση σε laptop. Δεν θα με εκπλήξει μεγάλη χρέωση της έξτρα χρήσης για περιορισμό του abuse.

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Καλα παρε εσυ ενα π.χ. whatsup ξοδεψε τον δωρεαν χρονο και μετα δοκιμασε να παρεις τηλεφωνο χωρις να εχεις στην καρτα σου υπολοιπο.


Άμα δεν έχει η κάρτα υπόλοιπο δεν θα πάρει τηλ. Εκείνος λέει ότι αν τελειώσει ο δωρεάν χρόνος (και έχεις υπόλοιπο) δεν θα έχεις φραγή σε κλήσεις και sms.

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Εγω ρωτησα για το F2G μονο.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: traderman πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> Καλα παρε εσυ ενα π.χ. whatsup ξοδεψε τον δωρεαν χρονο και μετα δοκιμασε να παρεις τηλεφωνο χωρις να εχεις στην καρτα σου υπολοιπο.



Τα έχεις μπερδέψει λιγάκι.. ΔΩΡΕΑΝ χρόνο είπε από κάποιο προπληρωμένο πακέτο. Μπορεί να έχει και 100 ευρώ μέσα επιπλέον! Προφανώς και δεν θα μπει φραγή και θα αρχίζουν να αφαιρούνται χρήματα από τα 100.. Ελπίζω τώρα να το ξεκαθαρίσαμε.  :Smile:

----------


## jap

> Και η πρώτη πρόταση στην περίπτωση των NS2/7 της wind δεν ισχύει. Αν κατεβάσεις πολλά δεδομένα πέρα από το όριο, έχεις αρνητικό υπόλοιπο.* Αν δεν πάρεις τηλέφωνο να στο μηδενίσουν* και έχεις φτάσει τα -80€, θα χρειαστεί να βάλεις 80+ ευρώ κάρτες για να μπορέσεις να ξαναμιλήσεις.


Σε μένα πάντως αυτό δεν έχει συμβεί. Τις περισσότερες φορές κατέβαζα (και ανέβαζα) πολύ περισσότερα από τα όρια, π.χ. 12 ή 14 GB στο εβδομαδιαίο πακέτο των 7 GB, αλλά μέσα στα χρονικά περιθώρια (2+1 ή 7+1 ημέρες) και ουδέποτε χρέωσαν κάτι, και ούτε μηδενίστηκε ποτέ η κάρτα, στην οποία έβαζα χρήματα αποκλειστικά για τα NS2 και NS7 όταν τα χρειαζόμουν. Βέβαια, τελευταία φορά το χρησιμοποίησα το Σεπτέμβρη, το Δεκέμβρη-Γεννάρη εκμεταλλεύθηκα το 10ημεράκι της Vodafone. Άλλαξε αυτό τελευταία; Μήπως με την αύξηση των ορίων από 2->3 και από 7->12 άλλαξε και η πολιτική;

----------


## traderman

> Κάθε μήνα από το Μάιο και για όλο το 2010 το F2G θα σας χαρίζει αυτόματα χωρίς να χρειαστεί να ανανεώσετε ακόμα 1.500 λεπτά ομιλίας και 1.500 SMS προς F2G και 1,5 GB mobile internet που θα έχετε διαθέσιμα για όλο το μήνα.


Εγω ξεκιναω απο εδω μιας και μιλαμε για το συγκεκριμενο πακετο δλδ χωρις να βαλω ενα ευρω δλδ χωρις υπολοιπο οπως θα κανουν οι περισσοτεροι.Και εχω δυο αποριες.
α.πως θα με χρεωσουν την υπερβαση εως τις 31/7 που ληγει η διορια ταυτοποιησης?
β.αν πιστευει κανεις οτι με την ταυτοποιηση ξεκιναει και μια πολιτικη του τυπου μιλατε οσο θελετε     ξοδεψτε οσο θελετε ετσι και αλλιως ξερουμε ποιος εισαι και θα σου στειλουμε τον λογαριασμο.

----------


## ipo

Και τα δύο είναι πιθανά, αν και με πολύ μικρή πιθανότητα, κατά την άποψή μου. Να υποθέσω ότι δε θα τεκμηριώσεις αυτό που έλεγες στην αρχή και πλέον ρωτάς εμάς να το τεκμηριώσουμε;

Η δική μου εκτίμηση, είναι ότι δε θα αλλάξει τίποτα. Ούτε χρεώσεις πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρξουν, πέραν από το μηδενισμό του υπολοίπου, ούτε κυνήγι για χρωστούμενα mbyte. *Αλλά* δεν μπορώ να τεκμηριώσω τις υποθέσεις μου, από τους όρους σύμβασης, οπότε όλα τα ενδεχόμενα είναι ανοικτά.

----------


## traderman

Μολις βρω το κανονισμο θα τον ποσταρω.Εξ'αλλου δεν ημουν απολυτος οπως θα ειδες και για αυτο ειπα οτι αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με.Η αποψη μου προερχεται απο αμεσες και εμμεσες εμπειριες πολλων χρονων .
Παντως ουτε εσυ τεκμηριωσες το αντιθετο.

----------


## ipo

> Μολις βρω το κανονισμο θα τον ποσταρω.Εξ'αλλου δεν ημουν απολυτος οπως θα ειδες και για αυτο ειπα οτι αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με.Η αποψη μου προερχεται απο αμεσες και εμμεσες εμπειριες πολλων χρονων .
> Παντως ουτε εσυ τεκμηριωσες το αντιθετο.


Δε δήλωσα ούτε στιγμή απόλυτος, ενώ ανέφερα ξεκάθαρα ότι δεν μπορώ να τεκμηριώσω κάτι επί του θέματος.

Εσύ που ανέφερες πρώτος ότι κάτι ισχύει βάσει όρων του συμβολαίου, δε μας έχεις παραθέσει ακόμα τους αντίστοιχους όρους. Αντίθετα σου είπα ότι η πίστωση χρημάτων εφαρμόζεται εδώ και χρόνια στα καρτοκινητά.




> Ειναι αδυνατον να σε χρεωσουν επιπλεον χρηση σε καρτοκινητο.Οι οροι χρησεις που αναφερονται και διεπουν την χρηση καρτοκινητου οταν αγοραζεις το προιον αυτο (δλδ το καρτοκινητο)δεν αναφερουν κατι τετοιο.


Άρα λοιπόν αδύνατο δεν είναι, εκτός αν η επέκταση υπολοίπου παραβαίνει τους όρους χρήσης και είναι παράνομη.

----------


## traderman

Η επεκταση υπολοιπου προυποθετει ομως την συναινεση του πελατη και μαλιστα το ζηταει ο ιδιος ο πελατης αποδεχομενος ετσι τους ορους .

----------


## diamat

> δεν σου ζηταω πολλα ρε cosmote.. 100MB internet δωρεαν τον μηνα θελω!! 
> 
> δωστε τσαμπα mobile internet στον λαο!!! Παμε γερα, κανεις F2G να δεις τωρα κοσμος που θα παει λογω νετ! αναμενουμε την γρηγορη απαντηση!!


Μα υπάρχει αυτή η προσφορά εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες σχεδόν! 
http://www.cosmote.gr/cosmote/cosmot...ow=information

Απορώ γιατί δεν έχει διαφημιστεί καθόλου, μέσω του my account το βρήκα, αντικατέστησε το μηνιαίο πάσο my view and web που έδινε 40 ΜΒ με 4 ευρώ το μήνα.

Τώρα βέβαια είναι "παρελθόν" και αυτό. Γεια σου Wind! Ακόμα δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω την προσφορά, από εκεί που χρειαζόμουν 12 ευρώ το μήνα, τώρα γλιτώνω 118 ευρώ μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου. Τι να πω  :Whistle:

----------


## ipo

> Η επεκταση υπολοιπου προυποθετει ομως την συναινεση του πελατη και μαλιστα το ζηταει ο ιδιος ο πελατης αποδεχομενος ετσι τους ορους .


Συμφωνούμε. Δείχνει όμως ότι το καρτοκινητό επιτρέπεται να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως μέσο πίστωσης χρημάτων για χρήση υπηρεσίας χωρίς υπόλοιπο χρημάτων.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μα υπάρχει αυτή η προσφορά εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες σχεδόν! 
> http://www.cosmote.gr/cosmote/cosmot...ow=information
> 
> Απορώ γιατί δεν έχει διαφημιστεί καθόλου, μέσω του my account το βρήκα, αντικατέστησε το μηνιαίο πάσο my view and web που έδινε 40 ΜΒ με 4 ευρώ το μήνα.


Απ' όσο είδα στα γρήγορα προϋποθέτει συμβόλαιο και 5€ για 100Mbyte. Το παλικάρι στο οποίο απάντησες ζητούσε δωρεάν (και μάλλον σε καρτοκινητό). Ισχύει κάτι διαφορετικό;

----------


## greatst

Εμένα αυτό που με προβληματίζει -και πολλούς φαντάζομαι που δεν είναι στη Wind αυτόν τον καιρό- είναι εάν η προσφορά αυτή από μόνη της αρκεί για να πάω το νούμερο μου στη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία!  :Thinking: 

Μάλλον θα περιμένω λίγο καιρό μήπως και η Cosmote δώσει κάτι αντίστοιχο στα καρτοκινητά της και μετά βλέπουμε.  :Wink:

----------


## lvs

> Εμένα αυτό που με προβληματίζει -και πολλούς φαντάζομαι που δεν είναι στη Wind αυτόν τον καιρό- είναι εάν η προσφορά αυτή από μόνη της αρκεί για να πάω το νούμερο μου στη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία! 
> 
> Μάλλον θα περιμένω λίγο καιρό μήπως και η Cosmote δώσει κάτι αντίστοιχο στα καρτοκινητά της και μετά βλέπουμε.


δεν παίζει να βγάλει η ειδικα η cosmote κατι αναλογο...Η wind θα ειναι η μονη με τετοια προσφορα...Οπως και παλια που ειχε βγαλει απεριοριστα σε ενα αριθμο wind μονη της επαιζε μεχρι που το περιορισε στα 600 λεπτα...Λογικα οποιος θελει να μιλα με την παρεα του και γενικα με τους συγγενεις του βαζει F2G και για ολο το 2010 ξεμπερδεψε χωρις ουτε 1 ευρω....Απλα το κοστος αγορας της καρτας sim ....Μπορεις να βρεις ανετα στο εμποριο και καρτες sim με 50λεπτα.... Ειλικρινα ποιος να μεινει στα αλλα πακετα καρτοκινητης οταν εδω μιλαμε για ΤΖΑΜΠΑ>?????

----------


## diamat

Απ' όσο είδα στα γρήγορα προϋποθέτει συμβόλαιο και 5€ για 100Mbyte. Το παλικάρι στο οποίο απάντησες ζητούσε δωρεάν (και μάλλον σε καρτοκινητό). Ισχύει κάτι διαφορετικό;[/QUOTE]

Δεν ξέρω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες γιατί δεν το έχω ενεργοποιήσει ποτέ. Στο λινκ λέει ότι είναι διαθέσιμο στα επαγγελματικά προγράμματα αλλά στο 1212 μού είπαν ότι είναι διαθέσιμο και στα υπόλοιπα προγράμματα συμβολαίου και ότι απλά αντικατέστησε το my view and web δίνοντας 100 ΜΒ με ένα μόνο ευρώ επιπλέον. 

Υποθέτω ότι ο φίλος εννοούσε αυτή την προσφορά η οποία απ'ότι ξέρω μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί και σε καρτοκινητά. Για δωρεάν δεν έχω κάτι υπ'όψη μου!

----------


## Billmg81

Super προσφορά! Βγάζω το καπέλο στην Wind!Άργησε λίγο και φοβηθήκαμε αλλά άξιζε τελικά η αναμονή! Respect Wind ;-)

----------


## zombie_wireless

Δεν θα το έλεγα και Super προσφορά γιατί είναι μόνο προς Wind F2G... :Wink:

----------


## grigsgr

> Εμένα αυτό που με προβληματίζει -και πολλούς φαντάζομαι που δεν είναι στη Wind αυτόν τον καιρό- είναι εάν η προσφορά αυτή από μόνη της αρκεί για να πάω το νούμερο μου στη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία! 
> 
> Μάλλον θα περιμένω λίγο καιρό μήπως και η Cosmote δώσει κάτι αντίστοιχο στα καρτοκινητά της και μετά βλέπουμε.


Τα έχουμε συζητήσει και σχολιάσει αρκετές φορές. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο ισχύουν ακόμη όλα αυτά (νομίζω πως πλέον η Wind έχει καταργήσει την δυνατότητα δέσμευσης τιμής στα καρτοκινητά). 

Θα σου πω μόνο τα εξής.
€0,10/λεπτό για κλήσεις προς όλους.
€0,04/μήνυμα
€0,36/MMS
χωρίς ελάχιστο χρόνο χρέωσης
όλα τα πακέτα ομιλίας μηνυμάτων και ίντερνετ της WIND διαθέσιμα
και επιπλέον τα λεπτά και τα GB της προσφοράς που βγήκε. Σου φαίνεται εσένα για μη συμφέρουσα προσφορά;
Γιατί ούτε η Cosmote ούτε η Vodafone έχουν αντίστοιχες χρεώσεις.

Επίσης παιδιά χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτος και απο την δική μου εμπειρία, η Wind ποτέ δεν έκανε αυτό που έκανε η Cosmote απο την πρώτη μέρα λειτουργίας. Δηλαδή να σε χρεώνει αφού η κάρτα σου μηδενίσει και να μετά να της χρωστάς. Ποτέ όμως.

----------


## Sebu

Που μπορουμε να βρουμε αντιστοιχο μοντεμακι usb να κανουμε πατεντα με τη sim μεσα να εχουμε adsm στο λαπτοπ εκτος σπιτιου????

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 38 λεπτά και 27 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Κανονικο ιντερνετ και δουλευει αψογα στο iPhone.
> Πηγαινεις settings>general>network>cellular data networks και στο APN γραφεις  gint.b-online.gr  
> Τα υπολοιπα τα αφηνεις οπως ειναι.


Username & password τα αφηνεις κενα ή βαζεις wap/wap οπως παλια στα "κλασσικα" κινητα που βαζαμε για συνδεση gprs???

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Και κατι ακομα 

To wind f2g δεσμευση τιμης, ισχυε αυτοματα για ολους τους παλιους κατοχους f2g ή επρεπε να κανουν κατι (πχ να επιλεξουν τη δεσμευση τιμης μεσω καποιου 4ψηφιου ή μηνυματος)???

Εχει η γιαγια ενα παλιο f2g που της ειχαμε για ωρα αναγκης το οποιο ομως δεν το δουλευει και λεω να το τσιμπησω (τη sim εννοω  :Razz: )

----------


## ariadgr

@Sebu:
€49 απο vodafone (καρτοκινητό) - αλλάζεις μόνο το apn

User/pass: κενά
apn: gint.b-online.gr

----------


## traderman

Username & password τα αφηνεις κενα

----------


## ariadgr

H δέσμευση τιμής δεν ίσχυε αυτόματα, έπρεπε να καλέσεις σε τετραψήφιο.

----------


## traderman

> @Sebu:
> €49 απο vodafone (καρτοκινητό) - αλλάζεις μόνο το apn


Mιλας για το Mobile Broadband on Demand ,σωστα?

----------


## Sebu

Εχω και ενα SE K800i, βρηκα στο site της Wind κατι οδηγιες και ελεγα να το δοκιμασω για συνδεση με λαπτοπ (ως usb modem). Το θεμα ειναι θα χρησιμοποιει τα 3/1,5 gb που παρεχονται δωρεαν ή θα με χρεωνει σαν να καλώ????

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> H δέσμευση τιμής δεν ίσχυε αυτόματα, έπρεπε να καλέσεις σε τετραψήφιο.


Thanks. Οποτε και να βρω αυτο το f2g του 1,5+ χρονου πισω δεν σημαινει οτι θα εχει δεσμευση τιμης

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> @Sebu:
> €49 απο vodafone (καρτοκινητό) - αλλάζεις μόνο το apn


Μηπως εχεις ευκαιρο το λινκ, γιατι το προσπερασα σε καποιο thread αλλα δεν θυμαμαι σε ποιο  :Whistle:

----------


## mikros85

Καλή η προσφορά αλλά με ξενέρωσε με τη δέσμευση τιμής. Εγώ κάνω πολλές μικρές κλησεις και με βολευε. Ελπίζω να το ξαναφέρει πίσω.

----------


## alexis_21

> Καλή η προσφορά αλλά με ξενέρωσε με τη δέσμευση τιμής. Εγώ κάνω πολλές μικρές κλησεις και με βολευε. Ελπίζω να το ξαναφέρει πίσω.



Τι ακριβώς σε ξενέρωσε? Δεν κατάλαβα...

----------


## ariadgr

@traderman, Sebu:
www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=332148

@Sebu:
Το usb stick τα πάει σαφώς καλύτερα, αλλά για περιστασιακή χρήση και από το Κ800 θα δουλεύει, (αρκεί στις ρυθμίσεις του κινητού (μενού «Συνδεσιμότητα») να ορίσεις το σωστό apn και το προφιλ ως default.

Επίσης μπορεις και απο το pc οταν φτιαχνεις τη συνδεση, εκτός από αριθμό κλήσης, να δώσεις apn: πας στο Advanced Settings, Extra initialization string/command γράφεις: 
at+cgdcont=1,"IP","gint.b-online.gr"

----------


## Sebu

> @traderman, Sebu:
> www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=332148
> 
> @Sebu:
> Το usb stick τα πάει σαφώς καλύτερα, αλλά για περιστασιακή χρήση και από το Κ800 θα δουλεύει, (αρκεί στις ρυθμίσεις του κινητού (μενού «Συνδεσιμότητα») να ορίσεις το σωστό apn και το προφιλ ως default.
> 
> Επίσης μπορεις και απο το pc οταν φτιαχνεις τη συνδεση, εκτός από αριθμό κλήσης, να δώσεις apn: πας στο Advanced Settings, Extra initialization string/command γράφεις: 
> at+cgdcont=1,"IP","gint.b-online.gr"


Σε ευχαριστώ ariadgr  :One thumb up: 

Με το K800 1-2 μβιτ δεν θα τα πιανουμε  :Thinking:   ????? Για κανα email και κανα σερφαρισμα (πχ εδω στο φορουμ). Δλδ 95% για browsing και emails?????

----------


## nnn

Πάντως βγάζω το καπέλο στην Wind, βρήκε πολύ καλό τρόπο να μην πάνε χαμένες οι χιλιάδες F2g κάρτες που ήταν ανενεργές/αχρησιμοποίητες μετά την ονομαστικοποίηση, εγώ έχω 3 πχ από δώρα  :Whistle:

----------


## Sebu

Λοιπον βρηκα 2 παλιες f2g. Η μια δουλεψε (εκανε τηλεφωνο) τελευταια φορα το Σεπτεμβρη του 2009. Η αλλη δεν θυμαμαι ποτε. Το θεμα ειναι οτι και οι 2 αν τις βαλω τωρα στο κινητο μου βγαζουν επανω "Ανενεργη".

Πως μπορω να τις κανω ενεργες παλι???? Καλο καποιο τετραψηφιο??? Παω στη Wind?? Αν παω στη Wind εγω πλεον εχω μονο τις sim και το pin τους. Τιποτα αλλο. Μπορου να τις ξανα-ενεργοποιησουν????

----------


## nnn

Για να δουλέψουν, το ίδιο έκανα και εγώ σε μια που ενεργοποίησα πριν 2 μήνες(ληγμένη θεωρητικά), πας σε κατάστημα Wind και κάνεις ταυτοποίηση και την ανοίγουν.

----------


## Sebu

Αυτο ομως πως γινεται???? Με δεδομενο οτι εχω μονο τη sim. Πως ξερουν οτι δεν εχουν δωσει το νουμερο? Ή θα μου δωσουν και νεο νουμερο?? Αρα στην ουσια απλα θα κρατησω την ιδια sim με το υπαρχον pin αλλα νεο αριθμο?

Επισης κατι πρακτικο για την προσφορα, τα δωρεαν 3000+3000+3gb/1500+1500+1,5gb θα τα παιρνεις αυτοματα δωρεαν ή θα πρεπει να κανεις και καποιες ανανεωσεις χρονου στο ενδιαμεσο??? Δεν ειδα τιποτα ψιλα γραμματα and it's too good to be true

----------


## nnn

Η Sim έχει ένα πολυψήφιο νούμερο από πίσω, αυτό αρκεί, αν έχει αχρηστευτεί με 5 € παίρνεις καινούριο πακέτο.

----------


## badweed

> Καλά τι λέτε εδώ μέσα? Κάποιου του χάριζαν ένα γάιδαρο κι αυτός τον κοίταζε στα δόντια!


 :Whistle:  και καποιου εναν δουρειο ιππο αλλα δεν τον κοιταξε καλα ...  :Whistle:

----------


## traderman

> Αυτο ομως πως γινεται???? Με δεδομενο οτι εχω μονο τη sim. Πως ξερουν οτι δεν εχουν δωσει το νουμερο? Ή θα μου δωσουν και νεο νουμερο?? Αρα στην ουσια απλα θα κρατησω την ιδια sim με το υπαρχον pin αλλα νεο αριθμο?
> 
> Επισης κατι πρακτικο για την προσφορα, τα δωρεαν 3000+3000+3gb/1500+1500+1,5gb θα τα παιρνεις αυτοματα δωρεαν ή θα πρεπει να κανεις και καποιες ανανεωσεις χρονου στο ενδιαμεσο??? Δεν ειδα τιποτα ψιλα γραμματα and it's too good to be true


Απο την ιστοσελιδα τους:



> Το μόνο που χρειάζεται να κάνετε είναι μία δωρεάν κλήση στο 1245 ή η  αποστολή ενός δωρεάν κενού SMS στο 1245 μέχρι τις 30/4/10. 
>  Με την εγγραφή στη μοναδική προσφορά του WIND F2G θα αποκτήσετε  αυτόματα 3.000 λεπτά ομιλίας και 3.000 SMS προς F2G και ακόμα 3 GB  mobile internet που ισχύουν έως 30/4/10. Και μην ξεχνάτε! Κάθε μήνα από  το Μάιο και για όλο το 2010 το F2G θα σας χαρίζει αυτόματα χωρίς να  χρειαστεί να ανανεώσετε ακόμα 1.500 λεπτά ομιλίας και 1.500 SMS προς F2G  και 1,5 GB mobile internet που θα έχετε διαθέσιμα για όλο το μήνα. 
>  Η ενημέρωση για το υπόλοιπο του διαθέσιμου χρόνου ομιλίας, και SMS  προς F2G από την προσφορά πραγματοποιείται με δωρεάν κλήση στο 1245 η με  αποστολή δωρεάν SMS με την εντολή ΥΠ στο 1245. 
> _Η κατανάλωση του δωρεάν χρόνου ομιλίας γίνεται ανά δευτερόλεπτο._

----------


## nnn

Εγώ ενεργοποίησα με ένα sms, σου έρχεται απαντητικό με την προσφορά.

----------


## xolloth

δουλεψε με την μια.
το τσεκαρα και με το ΥΠ στο 1245 μετα απο καμμια ωρα σερφαρισμα και οντως δεν μου χρεωσε καθολου το υπολοιπο που ειχα στην καρτα.
το λεω αυτο γιατι διαφοροι ειπαν οτι τους εφαγε το υπολοιπο της καρτας και αναγκαστηκαν να παρουν την wind για να διευθετηθη το προβλημα.

----------


## lvs

> Εγώ ενεργοποίησα με ένα sms, σου έρχεται απαντητικό με την προσφορά.


ΧΡΗΣΙΜΗ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΠΑΚΕΤΟ ΚΑΡΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΗΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ: Να παιρνετε τηλ.στο 1245 για ενεργοποιηση της προσφορας και να μην στελνετε sms στο 1245..Διοτι το σύστημα εχει ενα bug προσωρινα και σε αυτους δεν εχουν F2G οταν στελνουν μηνυμα τους λεει οτι ενεργοποιηθηκε η προσφορα ενω αυτο δεν ισχυει ...Οταν καλουν ομως 1245 τους λεει οτι η προσφορα δεν αντιστοιχει στο πακετο αυτο που εχουν και ισχυει μονο στο F2G...Επομενως META μπορεις ανετα να καλεσεις 1342 και να πας στο F2G ΔΩΡΕΑΝ και να εχεις την προσφορα..Αν ομως είσαι σε καποιο αλλο πακετο καρτοκινητης(νέα καρτοκινητή) και στειλεις το μηνυμα  και μετα αλλαξεις σε F2G ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ!!!!!Γι αυτο αν δεν ξερετε τι πακετο εχετε καλεστε 1245 και μην στελνετε μηνυμα στο 1245 για ενεργοποιηση της προσφορας..

----------


## ipo

Παρεμπιπτόντως, lvs σε ευχαριστούμε για τη γρήγορη επισήμανση της προσφοράς.
 :One thumb up:

----------


## lvs

> Παρεμπιπτόντως, lvs σε ευχαριστούμε για τη γρήγορη επισήμανση της προσφοράς.


Σάς ευχαριστώ.Το site-forum δείχνει οτι εκτιμά τους χρήστες του.

----------


## Sebu

> δουλεψε με την μια.
> το τσεκαρα και με το ΥΠ στο 1245 μετα απο καμμια ωρα σερφαρισμα και οντως δεν μου χρεωσε καθολου το υπολοιπο που ειχα στην καρτα.
> το λεω αυτο γιατι διαφοροι ειπαν οτι τους εφαγε το υπολοιπο της καρτας και αναγκαστηκαν να παρουν την wind για να διευθετηθη το προβλημα.


To δουλεψες απο κινητο ή απο λαπτοπ??

----------


## grigsgr

> @traderman, Sebu:
> www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=332148
> 
> @Sebu:
> Το usb stick τα πάει σαφώς καλύτερα, αλλά για περιστασιακή χρήση και από το Κ800 θα δουλεύει, (αρκεί στις ρυθμίσεις του κινητού (μενού «Συνδεσιμότητα») να ορίσεις το σωστό apn και το προφιλ ως default.
> 
> Επίσης μπορεις και απο το pc οταν φτιαχνεις τη συνδεση, εκτός από αριθμό κλήσης, να δώσεις apn: πας στο Advanced Settings, Extra initialization string/command γράφεις: 
> at+cgdcont=1,"IP","gint.b-online.gr"


Η μπορείς πάρα μα πάρα πολύ απλά να εγκαταστήεις το Sony Ericsson PC Suite και να μην χρειαστεί να κάνεις και πάρα πολλά εσύ απο ρυθμίσεις και λεπτομέρειες. 
Όσο για τη συσκευή που λές και να πάρεις ένα στικάκι και μπλά μπλά μπλά. Σύνδεσε το K800 και όλα θα είναι μια χαρά. Δεν εγκυάται κανείς πως με το στικ θα έχεις πιο καλό σήμα όπως επίσης σκέψου και το άλλο. Με το στικ θα τρως όλη την ακτινοβολία κατευθείαν ενώ με το κινητό το σπρώχνεις και λίγο πιο πέρα λόγω του καλωδίου και είσαι πιο χαλαρά.
Εγώ πάντως στο χωριό μου συνδέομαι με το C905 και σε πληροφορώ πως βλέπω ακόμη και ζωντανά τηλεόραση. Οπότε νομίζω πως αυτό σου αρκεί για τις τζχύτητες.

----------


## MadCatMk2

Δε φανταζομαι ολες αυτες οι ιστοριες με τα πακετα μηνυματων να ισχυουν και προς εξωτερικο ετσι;

----------


## morpheusgr

Πολυ καλη προσφορα για οποιον δεν εχει data plan και θελει φθηνο mobile internet

----------


## mazout

> ΧΡΗΣΙΜΗ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΠΑΚΕΤΟ ΚΑΡΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΗΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ: Να παιρνετε τηλ.στο 1245 για ενεργοποιηση της προσφορας και να μην στελνετε sms στο 1245..Διοτι το σύστημα εχει ενα bug προσωρινα και σε αυτους δεν εχουν F2G οταν στελνουν μηνυμα τους λεει οτι ενεργοποιηθηκε η προσφορα ενω αυτο δεν ισχυει ...Οταν καλουν ομως 1245 τους λεει οτι η προσφορα δεν αντιστοιχει στο πακετο αυτο που εχουν και ισχυει μονο στο F2G...Επομενως META μπορεις ανετα να καλεσεις 1342 και να πας στο F2G ΔΩΡΕΑΝ και να εχεις την προσφορα..Αν ομως είσαι σε καποιο αλλο πακετο καρτοκινητης(νέα καρτοκινητή) και στειλεις το μηνυμα  και μετα αλλαξεις σε F2G ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ!!!!!Γι αυτο αν δεν ξερετε τι πακετο εχετε καλεστε 1245 και μην στελνετε μηνυμα στο 1245 για ενεργοποιηση της προσφορας..


Εγω που την πατησα ετσι τι θα κανω τωρα? Τωρα αν παρω 1245 μου λεει οτι καταναλωσα τον χρονο μου.

----------


## xolloth

ρε παιδια λυστε μου μια απορια,εχω το omnia 2.
το APN του κινητου ρυθμιζεται απο >ρυθμισεις>συνδεσεις>συνδεσεις>διαχειριση υφιστ.συνδεσεων;
το ρωταω γιατι θελω να συνδεεται το κινητο μου[μεσω wind],με gint.....
oταν ανοιγω αυτην την επιλογη εχει τα εξης "wind internet:gint.b-online.gr,και το οποιο ειναι αν δεν κανω λαθος το σωστο.
γιατι ομως οταν παω να ανοιξω ενα λινκ μου βγαζει το παραθυρακι της wind που λεει"συνδεση wind internet με GPRS;
σωστο ειναι;

----------


## Minas1000

Εγώ δεν έχω f2g αλλά μία απλή κάρτα από πολύ παλιά και όταν έπαιρνα στο 1269 μου έλεγε παλαιότερα ότι έχω b-free regular ενώ τώρα τελευταία ότι έχω regular.

Πήρα στο 1245 όμως και μου ενεργοποίησε κανονικά την προσφορά.Μου έδωσε τα 3000 λεπτά κτλ.
Τι παίζει; έγινε f2g τώρα;

Το τηλέφωνο μου είναι ένα Nokia Ν73 και δεν είχε τις ρυθμίσεις γιά το internet,αλλά στο site της wind γράφεις τον τύπο του κινητού και αν υποστηρίζει αυτόματες ρυθμίσεις,γράφεις το νούμερο σου,και σου έρχεται μετά από λίγο sms με τις ρυθμίσεις,πατάς ''αποθήκευση'' και το ρυθμίζει αυτόματα.

https://www.wind.com.gr/pages.fds?langID=1&pageid=1127

Συνδέθηκα και στο ίντερνετ κανονικά και από το τηλ. αλλά και από τον υπολογιστή μέσω του κινητού και του PC suite και παίζει κανονικά.

Η ταχύτητα όμως είναι δραματική έκανε περίπου 0.5 λεπτό να ανοίξει το google,και 1+ λεπτό το site εδώ με noscript και adblock στο firefox.
Χρήματα πάντως από το υπόλοιπο της κάρτας μου δεν με χρέωσε,ούτε 1cent.
Δεν έχω βρεί μόνο πως μπορώ να δω πόσα MB έχω καταναλώσει,μήπως ξέρει κάποιος;

----------


## xolloth

οντως η ταχυτητα ειναι χαλια,και που να δεις στην συνεχεια που θα το παρουν ειδηση ολοι,θα γινει χαμος!

----------


## traderman

Δεν ξερω αν εξαρτατε απο την περιοχη αλλα σε εμενα με το κινητο (iphone) πηγαινει σφαιρα.

----------


## xolloth

εαν εχεις και καλο σημα,εγω εδω στον Κορυδαλλο στο σπιτι δεν εχω καθολου σημα οποτε τι να λεμε τωρα.

----------


## ipo

> Όσο για τη συσκευή που λές και να πάρεις ένα στικάκι και μπλά μπλά μπλά. Σύνδεσε το K800 και όλα θα είναι μια χαρά. Δεν εγκυάται κανείς πως με το στικ θα έχεις πιο καλό σήμα όπως επίσης σκέψου και το άλλο. Με το στικ θα τρως όλη την ακτινοβολία κατευθείαν ενώ με το κινητό το σπρώχνεις και λίγο πιο πέρα λόγω του καλωδίου και είσαι πιο χαλαρά.


Έχοντας δοκιμάσει σύνδεση μέσω κινητού όσο και usb 3G modem, θα έλεγα ότι το USB modem είναι πολύ καλύτερο. Σε σταθερότητα, ping times, ταχύτητα. Τα περισσότερα USB modem έρχονται με καλώδιο 40 εκατοστών για το απομακρύνεις από κοντά σου ή να βρεις τη βέλτιστη θέση. Με 30€ βρίσκεις στο ebay πολλά modem.

Για ευκαιριακή σύνδεση μία χαρά είναι το κινητό. Για συστηματική χρήση όμως, το USB modem είναι εκ των ουκ άνευ.

----------


## frap

Φτηνά USB modems από πουθενά;... γιατί δε λέει να αλλάζουμε νούμερο...

----------


## boymanos

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης:οταν παιρνεις τηλεφωνο στο 1245, σου λεει τον υπολοιπο χρονο που εχεις και τα υπολοιπα sms.για τα mb που καταναλωνομαι,που θα τα μαθουμε?

----------


## uncharted

> θα ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης:οταν παιρνεις τηλεφωνο στο 1245, σου λεει τον υπολοιπο χρονο που εχεις και τα υπολοιπα sms.για τα mb που καταναλωνομαι,που θα τα μαθουμε?


πουθενα απο οτι φαινεται, εκτος αν εχεις κανα du meter  :Whistle: 

καλη προσφορα παντως...

----------


## stefanos1999

> Το συγουρο ειναι οτι εαν δεν απαντησει γρηγορα ο ανταγωνισμος.. ΟΛΑ ΜΑ ΟΛΑ τα ΠΙΤΣΙΡΙΚΙΑ θα ερθουν στην WIND διοτι ΟΛΑ ΜΑ ΟΛΑ θελουν να εχουν ιντερνετ στο κινητο τους.
>   Εξυπννο!
>   Θα γλυκαθουν με το " κινητο Ιντερνετ " και θα παθουν ..εξαρτηση..



παντως σε usb huawei E270 modem βαζοντας την καρτα σιμ του f2g  κανονικότα σερφάρισμα χωρίς χρέωση
απαιχτη προσφορά.
πιστέυω ολα τα λεφτα της προσφοράς είναι τα gb... 	

αν δεν ακολουθήσει ο ανταγωνισμός και ιδίως η vodafone, σε 2 μήνες θα έχει χάσει με φορητότητα ενα 20%  περίπου των καρτοκινητών της.

να ενα παράδειγμα φτηνού usb modem:
http://cgi.ebay.com/HUAWEI-E1552-HSD...item19b9a6d159

----------


## traderman

> θα ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης:οταν παιρνεις τηλεφωνο στο 1245, σου λεει τον υπολοιπο χρονο που εχεις και τα υπολοιπα sms.για τα mb που καταναλωνομαι,που θα τα μαθουμε?


Πολλα τηλεφωνα εχουν μετρητη για data.Ψαξτε στα κινητα σας ρε παιδια.

----------


## paodim

ρε παιδια τι λετε δηλαδη για να καταλαβω δηλαδη με μια καρτα sim f2go και ενα modemusb Μπαινεισ ιντερνετ με αυτη τη προσφορα τησ wind τσαμπα....???lol

----------


## grigsgr

> εαν εχεις και καλο σημα,εγω εδω στον Κορυδαλλο στο σπιτι δεν εχω καθολου σημα οποτε τι να λεμε τωρα.






> Έχοντας δοκιμάσει σύνδεση μέσω κινητού όσο και usb 3G modem, θα έλεγα ότι το USB modem είναι πολύ καλύτερο. Σε σταθερότητα, ping times, ταχύτητα. Τα περισσότερα USB modem έρχονται με καλώδιο 40 εκατοστών για το απομακρύνεις από κοντά σου ή να βρεις τη βέλτιστη θέση. Με 30€ βρίσκεις στο ebay πολλά modem.
> 
> Για ευκαιριακή σύνδεση μία χαρά είναι το κινητό. Για συστηματική χρήση όμως, το USB modem είναι εκ των ουκ άνευ.


Το έχω πει αρκετές φορές. Εγώ στο χωριό μου που έχω δοκιμάσει το 3G δίκτυο της WIND για ίντερνετ όλα τα χριστούγεννα που ήμουν εκεί έβλεπα ακόμη και τηλεόραση ζωντανά και μιλάμε για ταχύτητες κατεβάσματος 300-400 KB/s σταθερά. Χωρίς καμία διακοπή και χωρίς κανένα μα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα.

----------


## FuS

Πολύ καλή προσφορά.
Ειδικά το 1.5 gb/month όγκος είναι όλα τα λεφτά.

Βέβαια αν το προχωρήσω παραπέρα θα πω ότι κακώς όλοι μας χαιρόμαστε γιατί αυτό που συμβαίνει αυτή την στιγμή είναι το εξής.
Μας κατακλέβει τόσα χρόνια το καρτέλ, cosmote, voda και wind και έρχεται η μία τώρα από αυτές (θετικό για την wind τουλάχιστον που είναι η πρώτη) και μας πετά ένα ξεροκόμματο για να το βουλώσουμε.

Διάφοροι εδώ μέσα που λένε αυτή την στιγμή "Μπράβο" κλπ, είναι μερικοί από αυτούς που κατά καιρούς στο forum βάλλουν κατά των 3 παρόχων για την (θρασύτατη κατά τ' άλλα) μη εναρμόνιση τους με ευρωπαικές οδηγίες καθώς και για άλλα πολλά που έχουν ειπωθεί κατά καιρούς εδώ και αυτή την στιγμή είναι μάλλον off topic.

(όπως και να χει πάντως είναι σίγουρα θετική κίνηση από την wind, το σωστό να λέγεται)

----------


## makis

Τα σπάει το πακέτο !!!!!!!!!!  :Clap:

----------


## DimitrisH

Πολύ καλή προσφορά. Εμένα μου το είπε ένας φίλος μου και δεν το πολυκατάλαβα.
Μου είπε να πάρω το 1245. Το έχω ενεργοποιήσει ήδη σε ένα άλλο τηλέφωνο.
Δίνει 3000 λεπτά προς F2G, και 3000 SMS και internet.

Αύριο θα το βάλω στο τηλέφωνο στο δικό μου τηλέφωνο, και θα ακούσω καλύτερα
το μήνυμα.

Ευκαιρία να ξεφουσκώσω λίγο τον λογαριασμό του σταθερού.

Thanks Wind.

----------


## Avesael

Εξαιρετική κίνηση από τη wind. Για να δούμε και τους άλλους "καρτελίστες" πως θα απαντήσουν;

----------


## paodim

να απαντησουν γρηγορα ομωσ να δουμε και εμεισ τι θα κανουμε γιατι εχω μπερδευτε δε ξερω τι να κανω....! :Wink:

----------


## sv2evs

> Πολύ καλή προσφορά. Εμένα μου το είπε ένας φίλος μου και δεν το πολυκατάλαβα.
> Μου είπε να πάρω το 1245. Το έχω ενεργοποιήσει ήδη σε ένα άλλο τηλέφωνο.
> Δίνει 3000 λεπτά προς F2G, και 3000 SMS και internet.
> 
> Αύριο θα το βάλω στο τηλέφωνο στο δικό μου τηλέφωνο, και θα ακούσω καλύτερα
> το μήνυμα.
> 
> Ευκαιρία να ξεφουσκώσω λίγο τον λογαριασμό του σταθερού.
> 
> Thanks Wind.


 τα 3000 είναι για ένα μήνα...μετά για όλο το 2010, θα γίνουν 1500.

----------


## kmpatra

Υπάρχουν κάπου οι ρυθμισεις που πρεπει να γινουν σε υπολογιστη για να συνδεθει κάποιος? Θα χρησιμοποιηθεί το κινητό ως μοντεμ στην περιπτωση αυτη που θελω να δοκιμασω.

----------


## flamelab

Για σύνδεση-συμβόλαιο Wind ούτε λόγος...ε ; Μονο καρτοκινητα ;

----------


## grigsgr

> τα 3000 είναι για ένα μήνα...μετά για όλο το 2010, θα γίνουν 1500.


Δεν είναι μόνο για ένα μήνα φίλε μου. Είναι μέχρι τέλος απριλίου. Αν το σκεφτείς είναι περίπου ενάμιση μήνας. Ουσιαστικά είναι τα 1500 του μάρτη και τα 1500 του απρίλη μαζεμένα. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τον όγκο δεδομένων.




> Υπάρχουν κάπου οι ρυθμισεις που πρεπει να γινουν σε υπολογιστη για να συνδεθει κάποιος? Θα χρησιμοποιηθεί το κινητό ως μοντεμ στην περιπτωση αυτη που θελω να δοκιμασω.


Μήπως σε βολέψουν οι σουίτες προγραμμάτων (π.χ. Sony Ericsson/NOKIA PC Suite) που δίνουν οι εταιρείες κινητών τηλεφώνων για να συνδέεις το κινητό σου με τον υπολογιστή. Μέσα απο αυτές και με σχεδόν καθόλου προσπάθεια για ρυθμίσεις συνδέεσαι και στο ίντερνετ.

----------


## johann69

καλημερα σας,
μπορω να πω οτι η προσφορα ειναι μαματη. Μια ερωτηση μονο. Ειχα βρει καποια ρουτερ που περνανε gsm και πστν και μπορουσες να συνδεσεις ενσυρματα και wifi πολλα κομπουτερ. θυμαμαι οτι καποιο ηταν της linksys,εχει δοκιμασει κανεις καποιο απο αυτα,παιζουν σε ολα τα δικτυα(που θα παει δεν θα βγαλει και ο ανταγωνισμος? )

Ευχαριστω
Ιωαννης

----------


## hypest

Πείτε με κακόπιστο, αλλά η προσφορά είναι πραγματικά τόσο καλή που με βάζει σε υποψίες: μήπως επίκειται πώληση της Wind και θέλει να μαζέψει κόσμο ώστε να πουλήσει με μεγαλύτερο πελατολόγιο και άρα μεγαλύτερο τίμημα; 

Λέω μήπως... δεν έχω καμία πληροφόρηση σχετικά, αλλά όταν διαβάζω το post του συμφορουμίτη Kirimis (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...5&postcount=48) νιώθω ότι τόσο δωρεάν για έναν χρόνο δύσκολα είναι "αληθινό"! Τι να πω...

----------


## sv2evs

> Πείτε με κακόπιστο, αλλά η προσφορά είναι πραγματικά τόσο καλή που με βάζει σε υποψίες: μήπως επίκειται πώληση της Wind και θέλει να μαζέψει κόσμο ώστε να πουλήσει με μεγαλύτερο πελατολόγιο και άρα μεγαλύτερο τίμημα; 
> 
> Λέω μήπως... δεν έχω καμία πληροφόρηση σχετικά, αλλά όταν διαβάζω το post του συμφορουμίτη Kirimis (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...5&postcount=48) νιώθω ότι τόσο δωρεάν για έναν χρόνο δύσκολα είναι "αληθινό"! Τι να πω...


όπως ειπώθηκε αλλού, επειδή σίγουρα "μας διαβάζουν"...αν γίνει κατάχρηση από τους περισσότερους..μάλλον ή θα το μειώσουν ή θα το κόψουν...ή θα βάλουν φραγμούς.

----------


## ipo

Κατάχρηση το να εξαντλείται το 1,5GByte δε νομίζω να θεωρηθεί. Περισσότερο δε νομίζω να προσπαθήσει να ξοδέψει κάποιος εκούσια με 7.000€/GByte. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μόλις διαδοθεί η προσφορά θα σερνόμαστε όλοι μαζί.

Πιστεύω ότι ο στόχος της εταιρείας είναι να αυξήσει την πελατειακή της βάση που απειλείται από το what's up. Όποιος έχει την πλειοψηφία των πελατών, έχει και το πλεονέκτημα στα πακέτα όπου χαρίζεται χρόνος μόνο μεταξύ των συνδρομητών τους. Προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση η κίνηση είναι πολύ καλή, αλλά θα δούμε τι θα πει και η Vodafone αυτή τις επόμενες ημέρες. Ήδη ετοιμάζομαι να πάρω 2 κάρτες.

Από προχτές έκοψα την "καλημέρα" και σε όποιον βλέπω λέω: "Είδες προσφορά του F2G;"  :Razz:

----------


## ST2008

κάπως έτσι, με μεγάλες προσφορές που δεν άντεχαν, πήραν την κάτω βόλτα και πολλοί εναλλακτικοί.

----------


## nm96027

H αρχική είδηση ανανεώθηκε με το σημερινό Δελτίο Τύπου της εταιρείας.

----------


## hypest

> H αρχική είδηση ανανεώθηκε με το σημερινό Δελτίο Τύπου της εταιρείας.


Νομίζω η νέα πληροφορία είναι η "χωρίς ελάχιστη διάρκεια κλήσης"... πάρα πολύ θετικό κ αυτο!

----------


## ipo

> Η εγγραφή στην προσφορά γίνεται δωρεάν και κάθε συνδρομητής WIND F2G μπορεί να εγγραφεί *μία μόνο φορά* για όλο το 2010.


Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής; Ότι δεν μπορεί κάποιος να έχει δύο κάρτες στο όνομά του με ενεργοποιημένη την προσφορά; Ή ότι δε χρειάζεται να ξαναεγγραφεί για να ισχύει η υπηρεσία όλο το έτος στην ίδια σύνδεση;

----------


## kmpatra

> Μήπως σε βολέψουν οι σουίτες προγραμμάτων (π.χ. Sony Ericsson/NOKIA PC Suite) που δίνουν οι εταιρείες κινητών τηλεφώνων για να συνδέεις το κινητό σου με τον υπολογιστή. Μέσα απο αυτές και με σχεδόν καθόλου προσπάθεια για ρυθμίσεις συνδέεσαι και στο ίντερνετ.


Sony ericsson εχω αλλά δεν ειναι το SE Suite συμβατό με windows 7  :Thumb down:  Προσπάθησα μεσω bluetooth, μου βγάζει οτι ο υπολογιστης θελει να χρησιμοποιησει ως μοντεμ το κινητο αλλά μεχρι εκει...

........Auto merged post: kmpatra πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής; Ότι δεν μπορεί κάποιος να έχει δύο κάρτες στο όνομά του με ενεργοποιημένη την προσφορά; Ή ότι δε χρειάζεται να ξαναεγγραφεί για να ισχύει η υπηρεσία όλο το έτος στην ίδια σύνδεση;


Μαλλον το δευτερο...το πρωτο χλωμό το κόβω...σιγα μην κανουν οι υπαλληλοι (ειδικα αυτοι που δεν ειναι σε καταστημα wind) τέτοιο έλεγχο κατά την ταυτοποίηση...αλλωστε μεχρι ιουνιο θα υπαρχουν και οι μη ταυτοποιημένες κάρτες...

----------


## hypest

> Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής; Ότι δεν μπορεί κάποιος να έχει δύο κάρτες στο όνομά του με ενεργοποιημένη την προσφορά; Ή ότι δε χρειάζεται να ξαναεγγραφεί για να ισχύει η υπηρεσία όλο το έτος στην ίδια σύνδεση;


ποοοολύ ύποπτο πράγματι... Ελπίζω να μην συνδεθεί με την ονομαστικοποίηση μια κ ήδη ενεργοποίησα την προσφορά αλλά στο "δευτερεύον" F2G μου!

----------


## ipo

> Sony ericsson εχω αλλά δεν ειναι το SE Suite συμβατό με windows 7  Προσπάθησα μεσω bluetooth, μου βγάζει οτι ο υπολογιστης θελει να χρησιμοποιησει ως μοντεμ το κινητο αλλά μεχρι εκει...


Με windows 7 είναι εύκολο να κάνετε το κινητό modem. Πρώτα ορίζετε στις ιδιότητες του κινητού το APN της wind που έχει γραφτεί πολλές φορές στο νήμα. Κατόπιν στον υπολογιστή δημιουργείτε μία νέα σύνδεση dial-up, ορίζετε το κινητό ως modem και βάζετε αριθμό κλήσης το *99#.

----------


## lvs

Τέρμα φέτος οι κάρτες ανανέωσης για τους συνδρομητές WIND F2G 

Αθήνα, 15 Μαρτίου 2010. Οι συνδρομητές WIND F2G πλέον μιλάνε, γράφουν και σερφάρουν εντελώς Δωρεάν για όλο το 2010, χωρίς ούτε μία ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας. 

Απλά, με μία δωρεάν κλήση ή γραπτό μήνυμα στο 1245 ως τις 30 Απριλίου, παλαιοί και νέοι συνδρομητές WIND F2G μπορούν να ενεργοποιήσουν την νέα προσφορά της WIND και κάθε μήνα να απολαμβάνουν απεριόριστη δωρεάν επικοινωνία. 

H νέα αυτή προσφορά δίνει σε όλους τους παλαιούς και νέους συνδρομητές WIND F2G τη δυνατότητα να πραγματοποιούν δωρεάν και απεριόριστες κλήσεις και SMS προς κινητά WIND F2G αλλά και για πρώτη φορά στην καρτοκινητή τηλεφωνία να σερφάρουν στα αγαπημένα τους sites από το κινητό, χωρίς καμία χρέωση και χωρίς να απαιτείται ανανέωση του χρόνου ομιλίας για όλο το 2010. 

Η νέα προσφορά WIND F2G είναι η μόνη που:

δε χρειάζεται ανανέωση 
δίνει δωρεάν Internet 
και απεριόριστη ομιλία + SMS προς WIND F2G 
χωρίς ελάχιστη διάρκεια κλήσης 
Η εγγραφή στην προσφορά γίνεται δωρεάν και κάθε συνδρομητής WIND F2G μπορεί να εγγραφεί μία μόνο φορά για όλο το 2010.Αναλυτικές πληροφορίες για την προσφορά είναι διαθέσιμες στο www.wind.com.gr 
 Πηγή http://www.wind.com.gr/Listing.fds?l...7&rec=1224&p=1

----------


## frap

> Μαλλον το δευτερο...το πρωτο χλωμό το κόβω...σιγα μην κανουν οι υπαλληλοι (ειδικα αυτοι που δεν ειναι σε καταστημα wind) τέτοιο έλεγχο κατά την ταυτοποίηση...αλλωστε μεχρι ιουνιο θα υπαρχουν και οι μη ταυτοποιημένες κάρτες...


Τότε δε θα έλεγε "μπορεί" αλλά "χρειάζεται" ή "αρκεί" ...
Εγώ το διαβάζω ως 1 προσφορά ανά ΑΦΜ/ΑΔΤ .

----------


## frenty

> κάθε συνδρομητής WIND F2G μπορεί να εγγραφεί μία μόνο φορά για όλο το 2010


Μήπως από το σαιτ να ζητηθεί διευκρίνηση για τον συγκεκριμένο όρο;

----------


## nm96027

> Μήπως από το σαιτ να ζητηθεί διευκρίνηση για τον συγκεκριμένο όρο;


Έχει ήδη ζητηθεί διευκρίνηση σχετικά και για αυτό και για θέματα χρεώσεων.. :Wink:

----------


## skiouras

Το k3565-z που έχω απο το πρόγραμμα της VF mobile broadband on demand μπορεί να δουλέψει η sim της Wind? Ρυθμίσεις;;

----------


## Nrod

> καλημερα σας,
> μπορω να πω οτι η προσφορα ειναι μαματη. Μια ερωτηση μονο. Ειχα βρει καποια ρουτερ που περνανε gsm και πστν και μπορουσες να συνδεσεις ενσυρματα και wifi πολλα κομπουτερ. θυμαμαι οτι καποιο ηταν της linksys,εχει δοκιμασει κανεις καποιο απο αυτα,παιζουν σε ολα τα δικτυα(που θα παει δεν θα βγαλει και ο ανταγωνισμος? )


Στο εξοχικό που δεν μπορώ να έχω καν σταθερό, χρησιμοποιώ αυτό που έχει 50€. Δουλεύει μια χαρά με WIND ADSM αλλά τι θέλεις να μοιράσεις κι εσύ με μόλις 1.5GB όγκο;  :Razz: 

Επίσης στο ίδιο site το Linksys έχει 108€ και ένα Netgear 72€.

Μια χαρά είναι όλα τα παραπάνω αλλά προσωπικά αγόρασα πριν ένα μήνα το νέο γκατζετάκι της Huawei (το MiFi) που κάνει ό,τι και τα παραπάνω αλλά έχει μέγεθος πιστωτικής για να το μεταφέρεις παντού ή να το βάζεις κοντά στο παράθυρο που έχει το δυνατότερο σήμα. Είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος από σήμα, ποιότητα και ευκολία ίσως το καλύτερο γκατζετάκι που αγόρασα εδώ και καιρό  :Wink: 

Είναι branded της 3 Αγγλίας, αλλά το αγόρασα απ' το eBay ξεκλείδωτο για £65 (+£8 μεταφορικά).

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-UNLOCKED-E...item439dcf5f82

----------


## greatst

Από ταχύτητες πώς πάμε;  :Thinking:

----------


## Jesakos

αν δηλώσω το τηλέφωνο σε ένα μαγαζί με fax κλπ που το κάνει αυτός θα δουλέψει εκείνη την στιγμή? διότι η κάρτα που έβαλα πρέπει να την δηλώσω μου λέει το νούμερο..

........Auto merged post: Jesakos πρόσθεσε 31 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

τελικά έμαθα , μετά από 2 ώρες :P

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής; Ότι δεν μπορεί κάποιος να έχει δύο κάρτες στο όνομά του με ενεργοποιημένη την προσφορά; Ή ότι δε χρειάζεται να ξαναεγγραφεί για να ισχύει η υπηρεσία όλο το έτος στην ίδια σύνδεση;


Μάλλον θα εννοεί ότι σε περίπτωση που κάποιος έχει εγγραφεί στην προσφορά και μετά αλλαξεί σε wind καρτοκινητή, τότε θα χάσει την προσφορά και δεν θα μπορεί να την ενεργοποιήσει ξανά εφόσον ξαναγυρίσει σε F2G.

----------


## loukoumaki

παιδιά πολύ καλά τα νέα ......και εγώ μέσα είμαι για καρτούλα ...αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι όταν έχεις έναν αριθμό τόσα χρόνια  το να βάζεις και να βγάζεις κάρτες θα είναι λόγο κουραστικό ....Βεβαίως και εγώ θα το αγόραζα μόνο για το internet ...

----------


## vasilis75

> Τώρα σειρά θα έχει ( *μακάρι*  ) και η vodafone CU .
> 
> Δeν νομίζω να μην ακολουθήσει το παράδειγμα τις wind .


H vodafone  το εκανε πριν τα χριστουγεννα που εδινε δωρεαν καρτες  για 10 μερες με ενεργοποιηση μεχρι 31-10-2010 !!! εγω πηρα 33 καρτες και θα βγαλω ολο το 2010 ντζαμπα!!!!!! :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## kx5

Πρώτο post από τη νέα σύνδεση! Αυτά είναι  :Cool:

----------


## vasilis75

> Τέρμα φέτος οι κάρτες ανανέωσης για τους συνδρομητές WIND F2G 
> 
> Αθήνα, 15 Μαρτίου 2010. Οι συνδρομητές WIND F2G πλέον μιλάνε, γράφουν και σερφάρουν εντελώς Δωρεάν για όλο το 2010, χωρίς ούτε μία ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας. 
> 
> Απλά, με μία δωρεάν κλήση ή γραπτό μήνυμα στο 1245 ως τις 30 Απριλίου, παλαιοί και νέοι συνδρομητές WIND F2G μπορούν να ενεργοποιήσουν την νέα προσφορά της WIND και κάθε μήνα να απολαμβάνουν απεριόριστη δωρεάν επικοινωνία. 
> 
> H νέα αυτή προσφορά δίνει σε όλους τους παλαιούς και νέους συνδρομητές WIND F2G τη δυνατότητα να πραγματοποιούν δωρεάν και απεριόριστες κλήσεις και SMS προς κινητά WIND F2G αλλά και για πρώτη φορά στην καρτοκινητή τηλεφωνία να σερφάρουν στα αγαπημένα τους sites από το κινητό, χωρίς καμία χρέωση και χωρίς να απαιτείται ανανέωση του χρόνου ομιλίας για όλο το 2010. 
> 
> Η νέα προσφορά WIND F2G είναι η μόνη που:
> ...


Δεν υπαρχει οριο στις καρτες οσες θες μπορεις να ενεργοποιησεις!!! ετσι μου απαντησαν απο 1260 τις wind.

----------


## Sebu

Λοιπον νεοτερα απο το μετωπο

Επισκεφθηκα σημερα 3 καταστηματα Wind σε Πειραια, Καμινια και Ρεντη.

Αρχικα τους ρωτησα αν μπορω τις υπαρχουσες sim F2G που εχω να τις ξανα-ενεργοποιησω (οταν τις βαλω στο κινητο εμφανιζει "Ανενεργη SIM"). Και στα 3 μαγαζια μου απαντησαν αρνητικα.

Εν συνεχεία ζήτησα σύνδεση F2G. Κανενας τους δεν εχει F2G και μαλιστα προσπαθουσαν να με πεισουν οτι εχει καταργηθει και να μου πουλησουν με το ζορι τη Νεα Καρτοκινητη. Οταν με τα πολλα τους ειπα για τη νεα προσφορα του F2G τα μασαγαν οτι και καλα αυτο δεν γινεται γιατι δεν υπαρχει πλεον F2G, μονο νεα καρτοκινητη και ισως ισχυει για τους παλαιους χρηστες F2G.

Τεσπα πηρα σβαρνα τα περιπτερα. 10 περιπτεραδες ειχαν ειτε Νεα Καρτοκινητη ειτε ληγμενα πακετα F2G.

Απο που αλλου μπορω να αγορασω F2G εκτος απο Wind και περιπτερο??? Υπαρχει αλλος μεταπωλητης που να κανει ταυτοχρονα και ονομαστικοποιηση κινητου???

----------


## ownagE_

Αν πάρεις τη νέα καρτοκινητή, δε μπορείς να την αλλάξεις σε F2G?

Νομίζω σε (παλιό) F2G γίνεται αυτό, να αλλάζεις σε νέα καρτοκινητή και πίσω σε F2G.

----------


## Sebu

Δεν το διακινδυνευω  :Razz:

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Εν συνεχεία ζήτησα σύνδεση F2G. Κανενας τους δεν εχει F2G και μαλιστα προσπαθουσαν να με πεισουν οτι εχει καταργηθει και να μου πουλησουν με το ζορι τη Νεα Καρτοκινητη. Οταν με τα πολλα τους ειπα για τη νεα προσφορα του F2G τα μασαγαν οτι και καλα αυτο δεν γινεται γιατι δεν υπαρχει πλεον F2G, μονο νεα καρτοκινητη και ισως ισχυει για τους παλαιους χρηστες F2G.


No comments...

Απλά παίρνεις ένα πακέτο Wind Καρτοκινητή και αλλάζεις το πακέτο σε F2G.

----------


## karetsos

> Αν πάρεις τη νέα καρτοκινητή, δε μπορείς να την αλλάξεις σε F2G?
> 
> Νομίζω σε (παλιό) F2G γίνεται αυτό, να αλλάζεις σε νέα καρτοκινητή και πίσω σε F2G.


Πήρα εγώ σήμερα ένα τέτοιο πακέτο, πήρα τηλ στο 1342, το αλλάξα σε F2G και μετά ενεργοποίησα την προσφορά, το δοκίμασα και όλα εντάξει.

----------


## loukoumaki

> Πρώτο post από τη νέα σύνδεση! Αυτά είναι


από ταχύτητα πως πάει ;;;;;;

----------


## Athens1908

Μια ερωτηση αν γνωριζει καποιος:με τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις του wind plus χρησιμοποιουμε τα δωρεαν gb της προσφορας?

----------


## ownagE_

Το έβαλα κι εγώ, όλα μια χαρά.

Αχχ να είχα το iPhone 3G(s) αντί το 2G (GPRS/EDGE)  :Razz:

----------


## loukoumaki

> Το έβαλα κι εγώ, όλα μια χαρά.
> 
> Αχχ να είχα το iPhone 3G(s) αντί το 2G (GPRS/EDGE)


Τι ταχύτητες πιάνεις ;;;;;

----------


## kx5

> από ταχύτητα πως πάει ;;;;;;


Σε γενικές γραμμές μια χαρά, είτε GPRS είτε 3G (Nokia 5800).
Από εδώ και πέρα κρατάω απενεργοποιημένα τα γραφικά στον FF ώστε να μη καταναλώνω bandwidth... μόλις γυρίσω σπίτι θα κατεβάσω κάποιο πρόγραμμα για μετρήσεις.

----------


## ownagE_

> Τι ταχύτητες πιάνεις ;;;;;


Δυστυχώς έχω μόνο GPRS (ή EDGE).
Οπότε είναι χαμηλή.



Δείτε ping (στη μέση του μετρητή)  :Laughing: 

edit:
Κι εδώ με wifi για σύγκριση..



Το ping μάλλον είναι λάθος  :Thinking:

----------


## magiktigra

Όταν στέλνω ΥΠ στο 1245 και μου έρχεται απάντηση για το υπόλοιπο, με ενημερώνει μόνο για την ομιλία και για τα sms.. Δε λέει τπτ για το υπόλοιπο των ΜΒ του internet όπως με την παρόμοια προσφορά που είχε για τα 100 ΜΒ τα χριστούγεννα..Να ανησυχώ για κάτι?

----------


## ownagE_

Κι εδώ τα ίδια.
Μάλλον βρήκαν τρόπο να εκμεταλλευτούν την προσφορά  :Razz:

----------


## johann69

χαχα ,εγω τους αφησα μονο 60λεπτα στην καρτα, τα μεταφερα ολα στο αλλο νουμερο.(wind sharing)

----------


## nm96027

Mετά από *επίσημη ενημέρωση* που είχαμε από την Wind:

η χρέωση data στο f2g γενικώς είναι *12.2€/Μb**δεν υπάρχει όριο* στις ενεργοποιήσεις SIM που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος

----------


## traderman

> Mετά από *επίσημη ενημέρωση* που είχαμε από την Wind:
> 
> η χρέωση μετά την κατανάλωση του δωρεάν όγκου είναι *12.2€/Μb**δεν υπάρχει όριο* στις ενεργοποιήσεις SIM που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος


Kαι πως θα πληρωθουν την επιπλεον καταναλωση αφου δεν χρειαζετε πια ανανεωση και το υπολοιπο θα ειναι παντα σχεδον μηδενικο?
Θα στησουν παρτυ οι αλβανοι πουλωντας ενεργοποιημενες καρτες στο ονομα τους.

----------


## euri

> Mετά από *επίσημη ενημέρωση* που είχαμε από την Wind:
> 
> η χρέωση data στο f2g γενικώς είναι *12.2€/Μb*


 :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked: 

Δεν πάνε καλά ρε, δεν πάνε καλά!  :Very angry:

----------


## loukoumaki

παιδιά εγώ πάντως ακόμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι μπορεί να κρύβεται πίσω από αυτήν την προσφορά ...και δεν πιστεύω να μπορεί ο καθένας να πάρει 10 κάρτες ...Γιατί φανταστείτε πόσα δωρεάν gb θα έχει ....
Αν ισχύει αυτό τότε σιγά μην βρούμε καμία κάρτα διαθέσιμη θα τις έχουν σηκώσει όλες

----------


## ipo

> Mετά από *επίσημη ενημέρωση* που είχαμε από την Wind:
> 
> η χρέωση data στο f2g γενικώς είναι *12.2€/Μb**δεν υπάρχει όριο* στις ενεργοποιήσεις SIM που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος



 12 φορές ακριβότερο δηλαδή από το 1€/MB που συστήνει η ΕΕ για τα δεδομένα περιαγωγής. Μήπως πρέπει να επέμβει η ΕΕΤΤ;

Επομένως ό,τι κάνει κάποιος* με πολλή προσοχή* με το δωρεάν όγκο. Η Wind δίνει στον κόσμο ένα λόγο να μη βάλει χρήματα στις κάρτες του, αφού αυτά θα εξαντληθούν σε δευτερόλεπτα, αν κάποιος εξαντλήσει (με χρήση σε υπολογιστή) το δωρεάν 1,5GByte. *Πάντως έχει και την πλάκα του: Με 12,2€/ΜByte και 1,5GByte δωρεάν, είναι φανερό ότι η Wind χαρίζει 18.700€ κάθε μήνα.*  :ROFL: 

Επί του θέματος. Αγόρασα κάρτα και τη δοκίμασα σήμερα το πρωί με 3G modem Huawei E169 (7,2 Mbit downstream, 384 Kbps upstream). 300ms προς adslgr.com, 170ms προς σελίδες στην Ελλάδα. 13sec για να  φορτώσει το in.gr, plaisio.gr, adslgr.com έχοντας κάνει clear την cache.  Μου έκανε όμως μία αποσύνδεση στα 10 λεπτά που τη χρησιμοποίησα. Το  thinkbroadband.com δίνει 1Mbit down και 0,2 up, ενώ το bandwidth φτάνει στιγμιαία το 1,5Mbit κατά το φόρτωμα σελίδων. Αν ξεχάσουμε το γεγονός ότι είναι ώρα μη αιχμής για τέτοιες συνδέσεις, θα έλεγα ότι η σύνδεση  προς το παρόν τα πάει καλούτσικα.

5€ για 9 μήνες, είναι καλή προσφορά. Θα πάρω  2-3 κάρτες ακόμα, μήπως μου χρειαστούν το καλοκαίρι, παίρνοντας το ρίσκο να  βγάλει άλλη εταιρεία καλύτερη προσφορά στο μεταξύ.

----------


## euri

Από αυτά μπορεί να καταλάβει κανείς πόσο (δεν) κοστίζει στις εταιρείες το mobile internet και πόσο μας δουλεύουν και μεις χαιρόμαστε...  :Evil:

----------


## loukoumaki

Καλά ρε παιδιά τους συμφέρει να μπορείς να πάρεις 3 κάρτες ......ipo έδωσες και τα στοιχεία σου κανονικά ;
Όταν τελειώνουν τα 1,5 gb  δεν θα παίρνεις ειδοποίηση ;

----------


## ipo

Δες πιο πάνω, έχουμε ενημέρωση από τη wind ότι δεν υπάρχει όριο στις κάρτες που μπορεί να έχει ενεργές κάποιος.

Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει πρόβλεψη προειδοποίησης προς το παρόν. Σε χρήση από κινητό, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αφού το 1,5GByte είναι αρκετό. Σε χρήση από υπολογιστή όμως χρειάζεται πολλή προσοχή και πρόγραμμα μέτρησης δεδομένων, διαφορετικά η κάρτα θα αδειάσει σε δευτερόλεπτα με τα 12,2€/MByte.

----------


## mpapouts

Να μαι και εγω. Αν και πηγαινα για νεα καρτοκινητη κατεληξα να παρω τα δωρεαν ΜΒ αφου δε μιλαω και πολυ. Μονο θεμα της νεας προσφορας ο ελεγχος υπολοιπου

----------


## sdikr

> Δες πιο πάνω, έχουμε ενημέρωση από τη wind ότι δεν υπάρχει όριο στις κάρτες που μπορεί να έχει ενεργές κάποιος.
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει πρόβλεψη προειδοποίησης προς το παρόν. Σε χρήση από κινητό, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αφού το 1,5GByte είναι αρκετό. Σε χρήση από υπολογιστή όμως χρειάζεται πολλή προσοχή και πρόγραμμα μέτρησης δεδομένων, διαφορετικά η κάρτα θα αδειάσει σε δευτερόλεπτα με τα 12,2€/MByte.



Θεωρώ  ότι το πακέτο είναι ποιο πολύ προς το να το έχεις στο κινητό, όχι σε υπολογιστή, αν θέλεις κάτι τέτοιο έχει το adsm για 2 ή 7 ημέρες.

Αν κάποιος το θέλει για να αντικαταστήσει την σύνδεση του με αυτό μάλλον δεν του κάνει

----------


## loukoumaki

> Δες πιο πάνω, έχουμε ενημέρωση από τη wind ότι δεν υπάρχει όριο στις κάρτες που μπορεί να έχει ενεργές κάποιος.
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει πρόβλεψη προειδοποίησης προς το παρόν. Σε χρήση από κινητό, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αφού το 1,5GByte είναι αρκετό. Σε χρήση από υπολογιστή όμως χρειάζεται πολλή προσοχή και πρόγραμμα μέτρησης δεδομένων, διαφορετικά η κάρτα θα αδειάσει σε δευτερόλεπτα με τα 12,2€/MByte.


Για παράδειγμα στο Iphone  μπορείς να έχεις κάποιον μετρητή που να σου λέει πόσο bandwith έχεις καταναλώσει ....;

----------


## ariadgr

Έχει μετρητη το iPhone: General, Usage
το μηδενίζεις στην αλλαγή του μήνα

........Auto merged post: ariadgr πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

(μενού Settings)

----------


## loukoumaki

παιδιά μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει την διαδικασία που κάνεις για να πάρεις τι κάρτα ..Τι στοιχεία θα σου ζητήσουν και τα λοιπά .

----------


## ariadgr

Ταυτότητα/διαβατήριο

----------


## traderman

> παιδιά μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει την διαδικασία που κάνεις για να πάρεις τι κάρτα ..Τι στοιχεία θα σου ζητήσουν και τα λοιπά .


Tαυτοτητα και να θυμασαι το ΑΦΜ σου.

----------


## ipo

Το ΑΦΜ είναι προαιρετικό. Δεν το έδωσα, αφού το επίσημο έντυπο της Wind αναφέρει ότι είναι προαιρετική η καταχώρησή του.

----------


## loukoumaki

δηλαδή μόνο ταυτότητα ε .Μια χαρά .....Έχει διαθέσιμες κάρτες γιατί ένα παιδί πριν από λίγο είπε ότι δεν μπορούσε να βρει ....Πρέπει να έγινε μαζικό ντου

----------


## vasilis75

> Καλά ρε παιδιά τους συμφέρει να μπορείς να πάρεις 3 κάρτες ......ipo έδωσες και τα στοιχεία σου κανονικά ;
> Όταν τελειώνουν τα 1,5 gb  δεν θα παίρνεις ειδοποίηση ;


Aπλα οταν περασεις το οριο δεν θα εχεις νετ γιατι δεν θα εχει χρηματα στην καρτα!!! διαβαζω τρελλες απορειες!!!παιδες διαβαστε πρωτα και μετα γραφτε και καρτες υπαρχουν..και απο νεα μπορεις να πας παλι f2g καλοντας στο 1342...απλα πραματα ελληνες!!!! και γιατι να κρειβετε κατι ? η vodafone το 10-2009 δεν εδινε δωρεαν καρτες για 10 μερες!!!οποιος ειχε μαυλο πηρε!!! εγω πηρα 33 καρτες και ολο το 2010 freeeeeeee μαγγες λιγο σκεψει θελει!!!!

----------


## loukoumaki

> Aπλα οταν περασεις το οριο δεν θα εχεις νετ γιατι δεν θα εχει χρηματα στην καρτα!!! διαβαζω τρελλες απορειες!!!παιδες διαβαστε πρωτα και μετα γραφτε και καρτες υπαρχουν..και απο νεα μπορεις να πας παλι f2g καλοντας στο 1342...απλα πραματα ελληνες!!!! και γιατι να κρειβετε κατι ? η vodafone το 10-2009 δεν εδινε δωρεαν καρτες για 10 μερες!!!οποιος ειχε μαυλο πηρε!!! εγω πηρα 33 καρτες και ολο το 2010 freeeeeeee μαγγες λιγο σκεψει θελει!!!!


33 κάρτες από που τις πήρες και στις έδωσαν ..Μου φαίνεται πολύ μεγάλο το νούμερο

----------


## ipo

Με το κιλό τις έδιναν.  :Razz:  Ένας γνωστός μου πήρε 12 κάρτες και τις χάριζε σε φίλους.

----------


## loukoumaki

χαχαχαχαχα....φαντάσου ......από ποιο κατάστημα στην Θεσσαλονίκη το πήρες ....;

----------


## traderman

Mα ειναι δυνατον να τελειωσουν οι καρτες ρε παιδια?Αντε να τελειωσουν οι F2G ,παιρνεις μια καρτοκινητη και την κανεις F2G.Οσον αφορα αυτο : η χρέωση data στο f2g γενικώς είναι 12.2€/Μb εγω με μια μη ταυτοποιημενη F2G ξεκινησα να κατεβαζω 10 GB .Ειμαι περιεργος να δω αν θα με αφησουν να ξεπερασω το 1,5 GB και αν ναι σε ποιον θα στειλουν τον λογαριασμο.

----------


## kmpatra

> Mα ειναι δυνατον να τελειωσουν οι καρτες ρε παιδια?Αντε να τελειωσουν οι F2G ,παιρνεις μια καρτοκινητη και την κανεις F2G.Οσον αφορα αυτο : η χρέωση data στο f2g γενικώς είναι 12.2€/Μb εγω με μια μη ταυτοποιημενη F2G ξεκινησα να κατεβαζω 10 GB .Ειμαι περιεργος να δω αν θα με αφησουν να ξεπερασω το 1,5 GB και αν ναι σε ποιον θα στειλουν τον λογαριασμο.


Λογαριασμο δεν σου στελνουν,θα αρχισει να τρωει απο το υπολοιπο της καρτας και ή θα κοπει η συνδεση κάποια στιγμή ή θα αρχίσει να εχει αρνητικό υπόλοιπο...

----------


## kx5

Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που δηλώνετε τα στοιχεία σας στην εταιρία για το καρτοκινητό? Αφού η προθεσμία είναι μέχρι τον Ιούλιο, ενώ το F2G παίζει και χωρίς αυτά.

----------


## loukoumaki

> Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που δηλώνετε τα στοιχεία σας στην εταιρία για το καρτοκινητό? Αφού η προθεσμία είναι μέχρι τον Ιούλιο, ενώ το F2G παίζει και χωρίς αυτά.


δηλαδή μπορώ να πάρω κάρτα και να μην δηλώσω το όνομα ...και  αν την πάρω από το περίπτερο πρέπει ..Μερικοί δεν ξέρουν τι πουλάνε και σου δίνουν ότι να ναι .

----------


## kourampies

> Δηλαδή εμείς που έχουμε "συμβόλαιο" γυφτάκια??? Αφού κάνει που κάνει την κίνηση ας δώσει σε όλους τους αριθμούς WIND...


Ακριβώς. Εγώ που πληρώνω 65 το μήνα για το i300 νιώθω πολύ Edit: [ xxx ]αυτή τη στιγμή  :Thumb down:

----------


## ariadgr

@kx5:
Για νέους πελάτες είναι υποχρεωτική η ταυτοποίηση για να ενεργοποιηθεί η κάρτα.

----------


## greatst

> @kx5:
> Για νέους πελάτες είναι υποχρεωτική η ταυτοποίηση για να ενεργοποιηθεί η κάρτα.


Για να σιγουρευτώ ότι κατάλαβα καλά: εάν αγοράσω ένα πακέτο καρτοκινητής της Wind από περίπτερο, πρέπει να δώσω τα στοιχεία μου σε κατάστημα Wind για να μπορέσω να χρησιμοποιήσω το πακέτο;  :Thinking:

----------


## frap

> χαχαχαχαχα....φαντάσου ......από ποιο κατάστημα στην Θεσσαλονίκη το πήρες ....;


Έλα, αγχώνεσαι...

Σήμερα πήγα στο VideoSeven (στη Βουλγαρη 1) να επιστρέψω ταινία και είχε καμιά 20αριά φακελάκια στανταρ...

----------


## jog

> Για να σιγουρευτώ ότι κατάλαβα καλά: εάν αγοράσω ένα πακέτο καρτοκινητής της Wind από περίπτερο, πρέπει να δώσω τα στοιχεία μου σε κατάστημα Wind για να μπορέσω να χρησιμοποιήσω το πακέτο;


Ναι, ακριβώς.

----------


## frap

> Για να σιγουρευτώ ότι κατάλαβα καλά: εάν αγοράσω ένα πακέτο καρτοκινητής της Wind από περίπτερο, πρέπει να δώσω τα στοιχεία μου σε κατάστημα Wind για να μπορέσω να χρησιμοποιήσω το πακέτο;


Καλά κατάλαβες.

----------


## nstamoul

Μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει τις ρυθμίσεις για το internet;Το έβαλα στο stick που μου έμεινε από τη voda αλλά δεν συνδέεται.

Λογικά πρέπει να είναι τα:
gint.b-online.gr
κενο/κενο

Αλλά το ubuntu δεν με συνδέει.Λέτε να είναι λόγω σήματος; Για ρίξτε καμιά ιδέα.

----------


## traderman

> Για να σιγουρευτώ ότι κατάλαβα καλά: εάν αγοράσω ένα πακέτο καρτοκινητής της Wind από περίπτερο, πρέπει να δώσω τα στοιχεία μου σε κατάστημα Wind για να μπορέσω να χρησιμοποιήσω το πακέτο;


*Θα μπορώ να αγοράζω πακέτα καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας από το  περίπτερο ή από άλλα σημεία πώλησης εκτός καταστημάτων WIND;* 

Βεβαίως,  θα εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα ωστόσο η συμπλήρωση της Υπεύθυνης Δήλωσης 1599/1986* ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ  υποχρεωτική* για να πραγματοποιηθεί η ενεργοποίηση του αριθμού  στο οποίο *ταυτόχρονα θα γίνεται και ονομαστικοποίηση.* Ο  συνδρομητής θα πρέπει να έχει μαζί του φωτοτυπία της ταυτότητάς του και  να συμπληρώσει την αίτηση που θα του δοθεί από το σημείο. Όταν  καταχωρηθούν τα στοιχεία αυτά στη βάση της εταιρίας, τότε ο συνδρομητής  πραγματοποιώντας μια κλήση θα ενεργοποιεί το καρτοκινητό του

----------


## vasilis75

> 33 κάρτες από που τις πήρες και στις έδωσαν ..Μου φαίνεται πολύ μεγάλο το νούμερο


Προσεξε στα γιαννενα εχει 4 καταστηματα .το συγγενικο μου περιβαλλον αποτελιτε απο 18 ατομα!!! εγω με την γυναικα μου μαζεψαμε 12 καρτες μεσα σε ενα βραδυ!!!πολυ ευκολο φιλε!!!το ξερεις αυτο που λεει τι θα κανουν η ξυπνοιο αν ξυπνησουν η χαζη!!!καπως ετσι την πατισε η vodafone καπως ετσι θα παθει και η wind!!

----------


## intech

> Μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει τις ρυθμίσεις για το internet;Το έβαλα στο stick που μου έμεινε από τη voda αλλά δεν συνδέεται.
> 
> Λογικά πρέπει να είναι τα:
> gint.b-online.gr
> κενο/κενο
> 
> Αλλά το ubuntu δεν με συνδέει.Λέτε να είναι λόγω σήματος; Για ρίξτε καμιά ιδέα.


Μήπως είναι κλειδωμένο το stick ?

........Auto merged post: intech πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Προσεξε στα γιαννενα εχει 4 καταστηματα .το συγγενικο μου περιβαλλον αποτελιτε απο 18 ατομα!!! εγω με την γυναικα μου μαζεψαμε 12 καρτες μεσα σε ενα βραδυ!!!πολυ ευκολο φιλε!!!το ξερεις αυτο που λεει τι θα κανουν η ξυπνοιο αν ξυπνησουν η χαζη!!!καπως ετσι την πατισε η vodafone καπως ετσι θα παθει και η wind!!


ΩΧ........

----------


## vasilis75

> Μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει τις ρυθμίσεις για το internet;Το έβαλα στο stick που μου έμεινε από τη voda αλλά δεν συνδέεται.
> 
> Λογικά πρέπει να είναι τα:
> gint.b-online.gr
> κενο/κενο
> 
> Αλλά το ubuntu δεν με συνδέει.Λέτε να είναι λόγω σήματος; Για ρίξτε καμιά ιδέα.


Απο οτι θυμαμε δεν παιζουν εαν ειναι κλειδωμενες  πρεπει να μπεις εδω http://www.dc-unlocker.com/forum/index.php και το ξεκλειδωσεις και μετα να του περασεις drivers το ιδιο επαθα και εγω απο την cosmote!! εαν δεν ειναι κλειδομενη αλαζεις το προφιλ με τα στοιχεια που θα σου δωσει απο το 1260 πατισε το 9 και πες τους να σου δωσουν το προφιλ τους.

----------


## kx5

> @kx5:
> Για νέους πελάτες είναι υποχρεωτική η ταυτοποίηση για να ενεργοποιηθεί η κάρτα.


Τι να πω... Την κάρτα την αγόρασα από περίπτερο και επάνω στο φάκελο έγραφε ότι δε χρειάζεται ενεργοποίηση. Μέχρι στιγμής δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα.
Τώρα αν τις επόμενες μέρες με ειδοποιήσουν με κάποιο τρόπο ώστε να δώσω στοιχεία για να συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί, τότε θα το κάνω.

----------


## greatst

Θα έπαιρνα ένα πακέτο σύνδεσης για να δοκιμάσω την υπηρεσία (δηλαδή: πώς τα πάει από ταχύτητα και διαθεσιμότητα σήματος και ταχύτητα). Αλλά εάν πρέπει να δηλώσω στοιχεία ... δεν αξίζει τον κόπο! 

Το να πάω τον αριθμό μου από Cosmote σε Wind ΜΟΝΟ για το internet χλωμό το βλέπω στην παρούσα φάση!  :Whistle:

----------


## nstamoul

*Αν είναι παράνομο να ξεκλειδώσει κανείς το usb modem παρακαλώ να διαγραφεί από κάποιον admin το post*

Έλεος, κλειδωμένο stick πουλάνε;;;; !@#!@#!@#!@
Υπάρχει free εργαλείο για να ξεκλειδωθεί;Γιατί με έναν πρόχειρο έλεγχο που έκανα όλα ήταν επί πληρωμή.

----------


## euri

Αν το stick το πουλάνε ως μέρος πακέτου, τότε ναι, υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να είναι κλειδωμένο.

Παρόλα αυτά, μέλη δοκίμασαν το stick της Vodafone με κάρτα sim Wind F2G και παίζει κανονικά.

----------


## traderman

> *Αν είναι παράνομο να ξεκλειδώσει κανείς το usb modem παρακαλώ να διαγραφεί από κάποιον admin το post*
> 
> Έλεος, κλειδωμένο stick πουλάνε;;;; !@#!@#!@#!@
> Υπάρχει free εργαλείο για να ξεκλειδωθεί;Γιατί με έναν πρόχειρο έλεγχο που έκανα όλα ήταν επί πληρωμή.


Ψαξε λιγο καλυτερα και θα βρεις πληθωρα δωρεαν ''εργαλεια''.
Μου ετυχε με φλασαρισμα μονο του firmware να ξεκλειδωσει .Απλα χανεις την εγγυηση.

----------


## marios32

Κοιτα να δεις πραματα... Πανω που εκανα φορητοτητα απο Wind σε Q με την σκεψη οτι εχει χρεωση ανα δευτ. και χαμηλες χρεωσεις... εχει και ιντερνετ τσαμπα μεχρι 31 Μαρτ... δεν παω πισω παντως.... δεν προλαβαινω :P μπορει να παρω κανα νουμερακι ετσι για το νετ εκτος και αν η Q μετα απο την ληξη της προσφορας δωσουν τσαμπα νετ η κανα φθηνο πακετακι.

----------


## Haldol

Τώρα θα είμαι κακός εάν χαρακτηρίσω το πακέτο-προσφορά ως "*τραγικό*";

Ελπίζω μόνο να μην ακολουθήσουν και οι άλλοι πάροχοι. Διότι τα δίκτυα έχουν περιορισμένη χωρητικότητα. Δε δύναται να δίνεις δωρεάν όλο και περισσότερα. Κάποια στιγμή θα φρακάρεις. Και ήδη έχουμε φτάσει σε σημείο να είναι υπερφορτωμένα τα πιο πολλά δίκτυα.

Από ένα σημείο και μετά αναρωτιέμαι. Δωρεάν όλα αλλά _να μη λειτουργεί τίποτα_; Ή ανθρώπινα πακέτα και φυσιολογικές πρακτικές στην τιμολόγηση;

----------


## akist

> Από ένα σημείο και μετά αναρωτιέμαι. Δωρεάν όλα αλλά _να μη λειτουργεί τίποτα_; Ή ανθρώπινα πακέτα και φυσιολογικές πρακτικές στην τιμολόγηση;


Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση μάλλον το πρώτο ισχύει, δυστυχώς. :Thumb down:

----------


## basdel

Πήρα κι εγώ καρτούλα με 5 ευρώ μόνο για το ιντερνερτ με ενδιαφέρει. Έστειλα μήνυμα ενεργοποίσης και ήρθε απάντηση. Θέλω να βάλω ένα 3g modem στο φορητό μου για να έχω ιντερνετ με 1,5 gb το μήνα που διαφημίζει. Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα; Δουλεύει εντάξει η καρτούλα με 3G modem;

----------


## Sebu

Το ενεργοποίησα σήμερα

Σε ενα ericksson k800 παει καλα μεχρι στιγμης (τουλαχιστον με μερικα search google που δοκιμασα). Ενταξει δεν ειναι και adsl να φορτωνει σφαιρα. Θα δοκιμασω με κανενα πιο βαρυ site. Παντως το k800 μου κοβει ολες τις εικονες (σαν να εχει block ενα πραγμα, δλδ στη θεση της εικονας εμφανιζει κενο πλαισιο) οποτε μονο κειμενο το φορτωνει γρηγορα.

Δεν ξερω αν παιζει καποια ρυθμιση

----------


## ipo

> Πήρα κι εγώ καρτούλα με 5 ευρώ μόνο για το ιντερνερτ με ενδιαφέρει. Έστειλα μήνυμα ενεργοποίσης και ήρθε απάντηση. Θέλω να βάλω ένα 3g modem στο φορητό μου για να έχω ιντερνετ με 1,5 gb το μήνα που διαφημίζει. Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα; Δουλεύει εντάξει η καρτούλα με 3G modem;


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=172

----------


## nnn

Κοίτα στις ρυθμίσεις browser, συνήθως από default τις κόβουν για εξοικονόμηση KB.

----------


## harris

> Μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει τις ρυθμίσεις για το internet;Το έβαλα στο stick που μου έμεινε από τη voda αλλά δεν συνδέεται.
> 
> Λογικά πρέπει να είναι τα:
> gint.b-online.gr
> κενο/κενο
> 
> Αλλά το ubuntu δεν με συνδέει.Λέτε να είναι λόγω σήματος; Για ρίξτε καμιά ιδέα.





> *Αν είναι παράνομο να ξεκλειδώσει κανείς το usb modem παρακαλώ να διαγραφεί από κάποιον admin το post*
> 
> Έλεος, κλειδωμένο stick πουλάνε;;;; !@#!@#!@#!@
> Υπάρχει free εργαλείο για να ξεκλειδωθεί;Γιατί με έναν πρόχειρο έλεγχο που έκανα όλα ήταν επί πληρωμή.


Δεν είναι κλειδωμένα τα modems ούτε απαγορεύεται να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις με συνδέσεις άλλης εταιρείας. Κι εγώ με της vodafone παίζω κανονικά. Κατέβασε τον wind connection manager από το site της wind και θα παίξει με την μία  :Smile:

----------


## karetsos

> Πήρα κι εγώ καρτούλα με 5 ευρώ μόνο για το ιντερνερτ με ενδιαφέρει. Έστειλα μήνυμα ενεργοποίσης και ήρθε απάντηση. Θέλω να βάλω ένα 3g modem στο φορητό μου για να έχω ιντερνετ με 1,5 gb το μήνα που διαφημίζει. Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα; Δουλεύει εντάξει η καρτούλα με 3G modem;


όλα οκ με usb stick της cosmote (huwei e170)

----------


## gabatia

εγω το εβαλα με one touch x200 αλλα δεν παει καλα σκεφτεται με 3g και κατεβασμα απο 5 εως 30 kb/sec χαλια δηλαδη δε λεω καλη προσφορα αλλα απο ταχυτητα αστα

----------


## harris

> εγω το εβαλα με one touch x200 αλλα δεν παει καλα σκεφτεται με 3g και κατεβασμα απο 5 εως 30 kb/sec χαλια δηλαδη δε λεω καλη προσφορα αλλα απο ταχυτητα αστα


Είναι προφανώς θέμα περιοχής... Το έχω ήδη δοκιμάσει σε αρκετές περιοχές της Αθήνας, και είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένος από την ταχύτητά του... Φυσικά μιλάμε για βασικές απαιτήσεις σε e-mails - browsing, δεν ασχολούμαι με κατέβασμα σε mobile internet  :Wink:

----------


## Sebu

Παντως δοκιμαζοντας να χρησιμοποιησω το K800 ως modem για το πισι της δουλειας δεν τα καταφερα.

Το πισι ειναι κλειδωμενο δλδ δεν με αφηνει να εγκαταστησω εφαρμογες αρα την εφαρμογη της Ερικσον. Δοκιμασα λοιπον απλα να κουμπωσω το usb στο πισι και το κινητο, να βαλω το κινητο σε mode usb επικοινωνιας, ανοιξα τον browser αλλα τιποτα.

Μηπως πρεπει να κανω τιποτα ρυθμισεις στον browser??? Χρησιμοποιει κανενα proxy η Wind???

 Χρειαζεται αλλη πατεντα να παιξει????

----------


## ipo

Πρέπει να κάνεις το κινητό modem και να φτιάξεις με αυτό dial up σύνδεση. Κατόπιν κλήση στο *99# κι εφόσον έχεις περάσει το APN της wind στο κινητό, όλα θα παίζουν εντάξει.

----------


## kmpatra

> Πρέπει να κάνεις το κινητό modem και να φτιάξεις με αυτό dial up σύνδεση. Κατόπιν κλήση στο *99# κι εφόσον έχεις περάσει το APN της wind στο κινητό, όλα θα παίζουν εντάξει.


Επιβεβαιώνω...τελικά σε εμενα επαιξε ετσι  :Wink:

----------


## petasis

Πήγα και εγώ σήμερα σε κατάστημα, για να ρωτήσω μεταφορά αριθμού από κοσμοκάρτα στην κάρτα της προσφοράς. (12 χρόνια συνεχόμενα στην κοσμοτέ, δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ άλλη εταιρία). Μου χάρισαν μια F2G (!). Την δοκίμασα, και όλα φαίνονται μια χαρά. Επιτέλους, ιντερνετ στο κινητό (η κοσμοτέ θέλει μόνο σύνδεση με συμβόλαιο).
Οπότε, ψήνομαι για αλλαγή της κοσμοτέ σε wind, με μεταφορά αριθμού...  :One thumb up: 

Πάντως, το sms που ήρθε, γράφει:

0,35 ευρώ το λεπτό κλήσεις σε εθνικά δίκτυα
0,05 ευρώ sms

----------


## greatst

> Πήγα και εγώ σήμερα σε κατάστημα, για να ρωτήσω μεταφορά αριθμού από κοσμοκάρτα στην κάρτα της προσφοράς. (12 χρόνια συνεχόμενα στην κοσμοτέ, δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ άλλη εταιρία). Μου χάρισαν μια F2G (!). Την δοκίμασα, και όλα φαίνονται μια χαρά. Επιτέλους, ιντερνετ στο κινητό (η κοσμοτέ θέλει μόνο σύνδεση με συμβόλαιο).
> Οπότε, ψήνομαι για αλλαγή της κοσμοτέ σε wind, με μεταφορά αριθμού... 
> 
> Πάντως, το sms που ήρθε, γράφει:
> 
> 0,35 ευρώ το λεπτό κλήσεις σε εθνικά δίκτυα
> 0,05 ευρώ sms


Δεν ξέρω σε ποιο SMS αναφέρεσαι, αλλά τώρα (2010-03-17 19:20) εγώ βλέπω αυτό:

http://www.wind.com.gr/ConDows/WIND_F2G_pricelist.pdf

 :Thinking:

----------


## button

ε θα τρελαθούμε ΜΕΤΕΘΕΣΑ 5 αριθμούς προς cosmote και  η WIND και Q συνεχίζουν με το τέτοιο ίντερνετ
θα δοκιμάσω με usb E220  
άλλα ερώτηση  τι ρυθμίσεις χρειάζεται

΄'  από ΚΙΝΗΤΟ στέλνω μήνυμα μετά βάζω σιμ στο modem και τρέχω αρχικές ρυθμίσεις του wind usb'??

----------


## Sebu

> Πρέπει να κάνεις το κινητό modem και να φτιάξεις με αυτό dial up σύνδεση. Κατόπιν κλήση στο *99# κι εφόσον έχεις περάσει το APN της wind στο κινητό, όλα θα παίζουν εντάξει.


Ευχαριστω

Θα δοκιμασω αυριο στη δουλεια

Παρεπιπτόντως, με κληση στο 1269 (νομιζω αυτο ειναι) για το υπολοιπο χρονου ομιλιας του F2G λεει οτι ειμαι στο F2G4.

Μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε μεταξυ F2G1-F2G8???? Αν ναι θα παραμεινει η προσφορα με τα 1500-1500-1,5 ή θα χαθει??? Γιατι πχ το F2G1 εχει τις χαμηλοτερες χρεωσεις προς λοιπους προορισμους  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Επιπροσθετα ξερετε κανενα καλο προγραμματακι ή αλλο τροπο για μετρηση του ογκου που εχουμε κατεβασει??? Γιατι υποθετω οτι αν φαγωθει το 1,5gb δεν θα μας πει τιποτα η Wind ουτε θα γινει φραγη του ιντερνετ αλλα θα αρχισει να τραβαει απο την καρτα. Και με δεδομενο οτι εχει πλεον τα στοιχεια σου λογω ταυτοποιησης, μπορει δυνητικα να σε κυνηγησει.

----------


## ipo

> Επιπροσθετα ξερετε κανενα καλο προγραμματακι ή αλλο τροπο για μετρηση του ογκου που εχουμε κατεβασει??? Γιατι υποθετω οτι αν φαγωθει το 1,5gb δεν θα μας πει τιποτα η Wind ουτε θα γινει φραγη του ιντερνετ αλλα θα αρχισει να τραβαει απο την καρτα. Και με δεδομενο οτι εχει πλεον τα στοιχεια σου λογω ταυτοποιησης, μπορει δυνητικα να σε κυνηγησει.


Αν και δεν το αναφέρει, μου δούλευε σε windows vista 32bit. Μου είχε φανεί χρήσιμο μία περίοδο που δούλευα με πρόγραμμα των 3GByte/μήνα.
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/down2home.html

----------


## petasis

> Δεν ξέρω σε ποιο SMS αναφέρεσαι, αλλά τώρα (2010-03-17 19:20) εγώ βλέπω αυτό:
> 
> http://www.wind.com.gr/ConDows/WIND_F2G_pricelist.pdf


Αναφέρομαι στο 1ο sms που έλαβα από την Wind μόλις έκανα την 1η κλήση, για να ενεργοποιήσω την κάρτα (όπως μου είπαν από το κατάστημα).
Είχε μέσα τις χρεώσεις που αναφέρω...  :Thinking:

----------


## kmpatra

> Αναφέρομαι στο 1ο sms που έλαβα από την Wind μόλις έκανα την 1η κλήση, για να ενεργοποιήσω την κάρτα (όπως μου είπαν από το κατάστημα).
> Είχε μέσα τις χρεώσεις που αναφέρω...


Φαινεται οτι στο pdf υπολογίζεται φπα 21%, ουσιαστικά προ φόρου ειναι ιδιες οι χρεώσεις.

----------


## mrsaccess

Μπα, απλά διαφημίζουν 40% έκπτωση στις χρεώσεις του f2g. Βέβαια και πάλι πανάκριβα είναι...

----------


## kmpatra

> Ευχαριστω
> 
> Θα δοκιμασω αυριο στη δουλεια
> 
> Παρεπιπτόντως, με κληση στο 1269 (νομιζω αυτο ειναι) για το υπολοιπο χρονου ομιλιας του F2G λεει οτι ειμαι στο F2G4.
> 
> Μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε μεταξυ F2G1-F2G8???? Αν ναι θα παραμεινει η προσφορα με τα 1500-1500-1,5 ή θα χαθει??? Γιατι πχ το F2G1 εχει τις χαμηλοτερες χρεωσεις προς λοιπους προορισμους


Η δεσμευση τιμης ή αλλιως τα f2g 1-8 εχουν καταργηθεί εδω και λίγο καιρό για τις νεες συνδεσεις. Ουσιαστικά ολα τα νεα πακετα ειναι f2g4 οσον αφορα τις χρεωσεις και δεν μπορουν να αλλάξουν.Τα υπολοιπα πακετα τα εχουν μονο οι παλιοί συνδρομητες,οι οποίοι παρέμειναν σε αυτά οταν καταργήθηκε η δεσμευση τιμης και αυτοι επισης δεν μπορουν να τα αλλάξουν.Ουσιαστικα η μονη αλλαγη που μπορει να γινει ειναι απο και προς την νεα καρτοκινητή.

----------


## petasis

> Μπα, απλά διαφημίζουν 40% έκπτωση στις χρεώσεις του f2g. Βέβαια και πάλι πανάκριβα είναι...


Πανάκριβα σε σχέση με τι; Εμένα πάντως που από κοσμοκάρτα με βλέπω να αλλάζω σε f2g, ίδιες τις βλέπω τις χρεώσεις:

http://www.wind.com.gr/ConDows/WIND_F2G_pricelist.pdf
http://www.cosmote.gr/cosmote/cosmot...B5%CE%B9%CF%82

Μου διαφεύγει κάτι;
(Φυσικά στην f2g το κινητό μου θα έχει και internet...  :One thumb up: )

----------


## mrsaccess

Το πανάκριβο δεν χρειάζεται κάποιο σημείο αναφοράς. 36.6 λεπτά για να μιλήσεις ένα λεπτό στο κινητό προσωπικά μου φαίνονται πανάκριβα ως χρέωση.

Τουλάχιστον στην καρτοκινητή WIND η χρέωση μπορεί να πέσει στο μισό αλλά εκεί δεν σου δίνουν ούτε free internet ούτε καν φυσιολογικά προγράμματα internet (web'n'mail).

----------


## GigaSat

> Επιπροσθετα ξερετε κανενα καλο προγραμματακι ή αλλο τροπο για μετρηση του ογκου που εχουμε κατεβασει??? Γιατι υποθετω οτι αν φαγωθει το 1,5gb δεν θα μας πει τιποτα η Wind ουτε θα γινει φραγη του ιντερνετ αλλα θα αρχισει να τραβαει απο την καρτα. Και με δεδομενο οτι εχει πλεον τα στοιχεια σου λογω ταυτοποιησης, μπορει δυνητικα να σε κυνηγησει.


Αν έχεις τηλέφωνο με android κατέβασε το NetCounter.

----------


## Sebu

> Πρέπει να κάνεις το κινητό modem και να φτιάξεις με αυτό dial up σύνδεση. Κατόπιν κλήση στο *99# κι εφόσον έχεις περάσει το APN της wind στο κινητό, όλα θα παίζουν εντάξει.


Επανέρχομαι

Ακολουθησα τα βηματα σε αυτο το screenshot



Οταν κουμπωσα το k800 στο πισι (Win Vista), το αναγνωρισε, περασε αυτοματα drivers, ανοιγω τον browser αλλα τιποτα φυσικα.

Υποθετω οτι εννοεις να κανω το πισι να αναγνωρισει το k800 ως μοντεμ, αρα να κανω add hardware, το οποιο ομως ειναι αδυνατο καθως δεν εχω admin rights στο πισι της δουλειας. 

Προφανως λοιπον δεν υπαρχει τροπος να κανω το πισι να δει το k800 ως εξωτερικο μοντεμ  :Thinking:

----------


## loukoumaki

Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς τις ρυθμίσεις για iphone ?

----------


## traderman

> Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς τις ρυθμίσεις για iphone ?


settings>general>network>cellular data network>APN και γραφεις  gint.b-online.gr .
Kαντο και μια επανεκκινηση

----------


## loukoumaki

επανεκκινηση γιατί ....μόνο αυτές θέλει ;;;;Λίγο στο facebook  που έπαιξα λίγο είμαι sent 141 kb  και  received 268 kb  καλά είμαι ....Το θέμα είναι ποιο από τα δύο χρεώνεται

----------


## Jesakos

> επανεκκινηση γιατί ....μόνο αυτές θέλει ;;;;Λίγο στο facebook  που έπαιξα λίγο είμαι sent 141 kb  και  received 268 kb  καλά είμαι ....Το θέμα είναι ποιο από τα δύο χρεώνεται


το άθροισμα και των δύο φυσικά..

----------


## loukoumaki

δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά αλλά το 1,5  μου φαίνεται λίγο .....τι να πω μόνο για mail  θα το έχω και κανά facebook ...
Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι απο σήμερα αρχίζει να χρεώνει και θα μηδενίζει στο τέλος του μήνα η στις 18 του άλλου ...;;;;;

----------


## traderman

> δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά αλλά το 1,5  μου φαίνεται λίγο .....τι να πω μόνο για mail  θα το έχω και κανά facebook ...
> Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι απο σήμερα αρχίζει να χρεώνει και θα μηδενίζει στο τέλος του μήνα η στις 18 του άλλου ...;;;;;


Eχεις 3gb εως 30/4 και μετα 1,5gb απο 1 εως 31 καθε μηνα.

----------


## harris

> δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά αλλά το 1,5  μου φαίνεται λίγο .....τι να πω μόνο για mail  θα το έχω και κανά facebook ...
> Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι απο σήμερα αρχίζει να χρεώνει και θα μηδενίζει στο τέλος του μήνα η στις 18 του άλλου ...;;;;;


50ΜΒ την ημέρα σου φαίνονται λίγα;  :What..?: 

Μιλάμε για mobile internet, όχι για την βασική μας σύνδεση! Μιλάμε για την λύση της ανάγκης όταν χρειαζόμαστε κάτι, ακόμα και όταν βαριόμαστε και θέλουμε να σερφάρουμε, και πάλι μας φτάνει!

Μην θέλουμε τα πάντα στο mobile internet! Δεν είναι η βασική μας σύνδεση, ούτε και προσπαθεί να γίνει!  :Wink:

----------


## mrsaccess

Λίγο είναι. Εδώ κάποιος είχε βάλει 1.3ΜΒ υπογραφή στο φόρουμ. 15.86€ χρειαζόσουν για να την κατεβάσεις...

----------


## harris

> Λίγο είναι. Εδώ κάποιος είχε βάλει 1.3ΜΒ υπογραφή στο φόρουμ. 15.86€ χρειαζόσουν για να την κατεβάσεις...


Μιλάμε για 1,5GB τον μήνα free... έλεος! 

Εγώ σήμερα σέρφαρα ανηλεώς στο φόρουμ από την σύνδεση και μου πήρε γύρω στα 20ΜΒ συνολικά! μην τρελαινόμαστε ρε παιδιά!

----------


## mrsaccess

> Μιλάμε για 1,5GB τον μήνα free... έλεος! 
> 
> Εγώ σήμερα σέρφαρα ανηλεώς στο φόρουμ από την σύνδεση και μου πήρε γύρω στα 20ΜΒ συνολικά! *μην τρελαινόμαστε* ρε παιδιά!


Μου θύμισες μια από τις πιο αστείες διαφημίσεις της Ελληνικής τηλεόρασης και είναι μάλιστα της Wind όπου πήγαινε το τυπάκι στην αίθουσα αναμονής ενός ψυχιατρείου και φώναζε «μα γιατί τρελαίνεστε;».  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Μου θύμισες μια από τις πιο αστείες διαφημίσεις της Ελληνικής τηλεόρασης και είναι μάλιστα της Wind όπου πήγαινε το τυπάκι στην αίθουσα αναμονής ενός ψυχιατρείου και φώναζε «μα γιατί τρελαίνεστε;».



Δεν ξέρω τι σου θύμισα, αλλά το να θεωρούμε το 1,5GB τον μήνα λίγο... ε, είναι κάπως υπερβολικό!  :Smile:

----------


## traderman

3 ωρες σερφαρισμα την ημερα ανετα τα κανεις.
Και στο κατω-κατω της γραφης παρε 2-3 καρτες.

----------


## dchatz

Η προσφορά αυτή είναι μοναδίκη για τα σημερινά ελληνικά δεδομένα. Δεν υπάρχει πολύ ή λίγο. Κάποιος που είχε κάπου αλλού 30 GB θα σου πει ότι είναι λίγα ενω κάποιος που είχε μέχρι τώρα 5 MB free θα σου πει ότι είναι φανταστικό. Και στην Ελλάδα free δεν είχαμε κάτι τοσο πολύ πριν. Τώρα τι θα κάνουν και πόσο θα χρεώνουν αργότερα δεν το ξέρω, οτι λέω αφορά το τώρα.
Τραβάω φωτο και την στέλνω καπακι email. Αυτό τσάμπα δεν γινόταν πουθενα πριν.
Βάλτε επιλογή στον Browser σας να μην κατεβάζει εικόνες παρά μόνο αν το ζητήσετε. Πολλές φορές περνάμε 3-4 σελίδες για να παμε εκεί που θέλουμε και έχουμε κατεβάσει αθελά μας 100 MB. Ξεχάστε το youtube ακόμα. Και στα email μόνο μικρές φωτό να επισυνάπτουμε, μέχρι 100 KB.
Με αυτά τα δεδομένα το 1,5 GB δεν θα τελειώσει με τιποτα.

----------


## ipo

> Εγώ σήμερα σέρφαρα ανηλεώς στο φόρουμ από την σύνδεση και μου πήρε γύρω στα 20ΜΒ συνολικά!


Φαντάζομαι ότι εννοείς από το κινητό και όχι από laptop, σωστά;

Στην Ιταλία που έχω σύνδεση 3G στο σπίτι, κάθε μήνα φτάνω 5 έως 10 GByte κι αυτό μόνο για απογεύματα και σαββατοκύριακα, καθότι τον περισσότερο χρόνο της ημέρας είμαι στη δουλειά. Χωρίς να κατεβάζω mp3 και video, αλλά με χρήση youtube και video call. Ας είναι καλά οι συνδέσεις εκεί που έχουν καλή ποιότητα και λογικές τιμές.

----------


## harris

> Φαντάζομαι ότι εννοείς από το κινητό και όχι από laptop, σωστά;


Από το laptop... ντεν εκω 3τζι κινητό καρντιά μου  :Razz:

----------


## grigsgr

Καλό θα ήταν αν μετά το πέρας της προσφοράς δημιουργούσε τέτοια πακέτα με λογικά πάγια, δηλαδή γυρω στα 5 ευρώ ας πούμε το 1.5Gb

----------


## ipo

> Καλό θα ήταν αν μετά το πέρας της προσφοράς δημιουργούσε τέτοια πακέτα με λογικά πάγια, δηλαδή γυρω στα 5 ευρώ ας πούμε το 1.5Gb


Πολύ ακριβό. Λογική τιμή θα ήταν να υπήρχε αναλογία 1€/GByte. Όσο είναι δωρεάν, καλά είμαστε. Αν του χρόνου το βάλει όσο λες, θα κοιτάξω αλλού.

----------


## mrsaccess

Ε όχι και πολύ ακριβό, μια χαρά είναι 5 ευρώ το 1.5GB. Με τον ίδιο όγκο μπορεί να σε χρεώσει για πολλές μέρες κλήσεων...

----------


## crypter

Nα ρωτησω, ξερει κανεις πως μετατρεπεται MoMad σε Wind F2G; Σε καταστημα μου ειπαν να παρω το 1342 οπου μου λενε για αλλη προσφορα ενω πηρα και την εξυπηρετηση πελατων και μου λεει μονο  με φορητοτητα αριθμου που θα μου κοστισει 35 ευρω αν δεν κανω λαθος.  :Thinking:

----------


## Sebu

Μολις ειδα στην τηλεοραση νεα διαφημιση της Q.

Με 1 ευρω μιλας απεριοριστα σε Wind και Q και εχεις απεριοριστο ιντερνετ.

Δεν ανεφερε λοιπες λεπτομεριες.

Η διαφημιση εχει ενα βαρυμαγκα Q που ανεβαινει σε ενα ποντιουμ και λεει στο ακροατηριο "τερμα τα σου και μου και τα μου και βου"

Κοιταω στο site της Q αλλα δεν υπαρχει κατι.

----------


## nnn

Πρέπει να ισχύει από όσα έχω βρει, ακόμα δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί  :Yahooooo:

----------


## euri

Άμα είναι έτσι....ντερνέτι στο κινητό (Qcard), ντερνέτι στο λάπτοπ (usb stick με F2G)...καλά πάμε...

----------


## ipo

> Πρέπει να ισχύει από όσα έχω βρει, ακόμα δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=232

Οπότε για internet σε υπολογιστή δεν κάνει. Μόνο για το κινητό.

----------


## button

> 50ΜΒ την ημέρα σου φαίνονται λίγα; 
> 
> Μιλάμε για mobile internet, όχι για την βασική μας σύνδεση! Μιλάμε για την λύση της ανάγκης όταν χρειαζόμαστε κάτι, ακόμα και όταν βαριόμαστε και θέλουμε να σερφάρουμε, και πάλι μας φτάνει!
> 
> Μην θέλουμε τα πάντα στο mobile internet! Δεν είναι η βασική μας σύνδεση, ούτε και προσπαθεί να γίνει!


εγω με 100-150ΜΒ την ημερα ειμαι ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ  το κακο ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να σερφαρο απο USB E220 εκανα αναβαθμιση το λογισμικο και πιανω full UMTS αλλα σηνδεση δεν κανει και απο ριθμισεις δεν εχω ιδεα  :Blink: 

καμια ληση  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Λίγο είναι. Εδώ κάποιος είχε βάλει 1.3ΜΒ υπογραφή στο φόρουμ. 15.86€ χρειαζόσουν για να την κατεβάσεις...


ΣΟΒΑΡΑ  :Shocked:  

ποπο!! τρελα  :Wall: 

........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δεν ξέρω τι σου θύμισα, αλλά το να θεωρούμε το 1,5GB τον μήνα λίγο... ε, είναι κάπως υπερβολικό!


με GPRS εγω πριν 2 χρωνια με vodafone ναι εκει περιπου ημουν 200-300ΜΒ πανω κατω 

και με 3G μπορεις να βολευτεις ευκολα αρκει να προσεχεις την κινηση ΔATA

........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μολις ειδα στην τηλεοραση νεα διαφημιση της Q.
> 
> Με 1 ευρω μιλας απεριοριστα σε Wind και Q και εχεις απεριοριστο ιντερνετ.
> 
> Δεν ανεφερε λοιπες λεπτομεριες.
> 
> Η διαφημιση εχει ενα βαρυμαγκα Q που ανεβαινει σε ενα ποντιουμ και λεει στο ακροατηριο "τερμα τα σου και μου και τα μου και βου"
> 
> Κοιταω στο site της Q αλλα δεν υπαρχει κατι.


ΛΟΛ!!! Με 1€  :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Άμα είναι έτσι....ντερνέτι στο κινητό (Qcard), ντερνέτι στο λάπτοπ (usb stick με F2G)...καλά πάμε...


καλα εγω με Ν97μινι οσο και να προσπαθησα δεν μπορω να φαω το 1GB 

και μετα λεμε WATH UP! :Very angry:  KANA MB ΔΟΣΤΕ ΜΑΣ  :Protest: 

........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=232
> 
> Οπότε για internet σε υπολογιστή δεν κάνει. Μόνο για το κινητό.


Και παλι 100 ειναι αρκετα  

εγω με my way 20 το μηνα δεν μπορουσα να τα βγαλω περα μετα απο 2 μηνες εκλεισα καθος ειναι ΜΑΠΑ!!!! το να προσπαθεις να μιρασεις σε 3 μερη:λεπτα.sms.mb ειναι πολη τσιγκουνια  :Thumb down:

----------


## Sebu

> .
> 
> ΛΟΛ!!! Με 1€


Και ομως ειναι εδω  :Wink:

----------


## grigsgr

> Πολύ ακριβό. Λογική τιμή θα ήταν να υπήρχε αναλογία 1€/GByte. Όσο είναι δωρεάν, καλά είμαστε. Αν του χρόνου το βάλει όσο λες, θα κοιτάξω αλλού.


Πιστεύω εν τέλει πως μάλλον έχεις δίκαιο εδώ. Πάντως δεν νομίζω πως χαμηλότερα απο 3 ευρώ θα ήταν λογικό. Με 3 ευρώ τόσο όγκος δεδομένων και με τη δυνατότητα να ανανεώνεις όσες φορές θέλεις θα μαμάει....
Ότι και να λέμε, είναι τέλεια προσφορά.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Και ομως ειναι εδω





> H Q card από σήμερα προσφέρει:
> 1500 λεπτά ομιλίας προς Q και Wind (με ρυθμό κατανάλωσης 3')
> 1500 SMS προς Q και Wind
> *100 MByte internet*


Ακόμα την θεωρείτε καλή προσφορά? Σύμφωνοι, ο χρόνος ομιλίας και τα sms είναι πάμφθηνα, αλλά με 400mb internet τον μήνα είναι σαν να μην έχεις καθόλου data plan.


Επίσης, αν γνωρίζει κάποιος αν μου απαντήσει στις παρακάτω ερωτήσεις, σχετικά με την προσφορά της Wind.  :Smile: 
1) Εγώ που έχω σύνδεση (συμβόλαιο), μπορώ να κάνω κάποιου είδους φορητότητα σε F2G? Αν ναι, συνήθως πόσο χρόνο θέλει για να ολοκληρωθεί?
2) Ενεργοποίησα την προσφορά στο F2G του πατέρα μου, έβαλα την κάρτα στο iPhone 2G, ρύθμισα το Access Point της Wind, αλλά δεν συνδέεται στο net. Μήπως δεν έχω κάλυψη ούτε για gprs στο σπίτι μου (για όσους γνωρίζουν, το σηματάκι "Ε" δεν έμφανίζεται πάνω αριστερά)?
3) Ένα F2G που έχει ενεργοποιημένη την προσφορά για 600 λεπτά ομιλίας προς 2 αριθμούς Wind, αν ενεργοποιηθεί η καινούργια προσφορά επηρεάζεται (χάνεται) η "600 λεπτά προς 2 αριθμούς"?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## ariadgr

2) Δεν βγάζει "E". Μια κουκκίδα βγάζει δεξιά από το όνομα του δικτύου.
Δοκίμασε "reset network settings". Βάζεις gint.b-online.gr για apn;

----------


## sdikr

> Ακόμα την θεωρείτε καλή προσφορά? Σύμφωνοι, ο χρόνος ομιλίας και τα sms είναι πάμφθηνα, αλλά με 400mb internet τον μήνα είναι σαν να μην έχεις καθόλου data plan.
> 
> 
> Επίσης, αν γνωρίζει κάποιος αν μου απαντήσει στις παρακάτω ερωτήσεις, σχετικά με την προσφορά της Wind. 
> 1) Εγώ που έχω σύνδεση (συμβόλαιο), μπορώ να κάνω κάποιου είδους φορητότητα σε F2G? Αν ναι, συνήθως πόσο χρόνο θέλει για να ολοκληρωθεί?
> 2) Ενεργοποίησα την προσφορά στο F2G του πατέρα μου, έβαλα την κάρτα στο iPhone 2G, ρύθμισα το Access Point της Wind, αλλά δεν συνδέεται στο net. Μήπως δεν έχω κάλυψη ούτε για gprs στο σπίτι μου (για όσους γνωρίζουν, το σηματάκι "Ε" δεν έμφανίζεται πάνω αριστερά)?
> 3) Ένα F2G που έχει ενεργοποιημένη την προσφορά για 600 λεπτά ομιλίας προς 2 αριθμούς Wind, αν ενεργοποιηθεί η καινούργια προσφορά επηρεάζεται (χάνεται) η "600 λεπτά προς 2 αριθμούς"?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις.


1) Ναι μπορείς να κάνεις μετάφορα
2) έβαλες το gint.b-online.gr ;  κανονικά δουλεύει, δεν παίζει ρόλο αν είναι Ε, Η ή G (αν μπορείς να κάνεις τηλέφωνο έχεις πρόσβαση και στο νετ)
3) εδώ δεν ξέρω να σου πω,  λενε οτι δεν δεν αλλάζει κάτι

----------


## ariadgr

1) Γίνεται μετατροπή σε καρτοκινητό από κατάστημα Wind αλλά παίρνει κανένα μήνα.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> 2) Δεν βγάζει "E". Μια κουκκίδα βγάζει δεξιά από το όνομα του δικτύου.
> Δοκίμασε "reset network settings". Βάζεις gint.b-online.gr για apn;





> 1) Ναι μπορείς να κάνεις μετάφορα
> 2) έβαλες το gint.b-online.gr ;  κανονικά δουλεύει, δεν παίζει ρόλο αν είναι Ε, Η ή G (αν μπορείς να κάνεις τηλέφωνο έχεις πρόσβαση και στο νετ)
> 3) εδώ δεν ξέρω να σου πω,  λενε οτι δεν δεν αλλάζει κάτι


Δοκίμασα και reset settings, έχω βάλει και 2-3 φορές σωστά το apn, αλλά τζίφος. Ο safari μου βγάζει μήνυμα ότι δεν μπορεί να ανοίξει τη σελίδα.
Την κουκίδα (κυκλάκι) την έχει κανονικά πάνω αριστερά. Τηλέφωνο κάνω κανονικά, αλλά internet τζίφος.




> 1) Γίνεται μετατροπή σε καρτοκινητό από κατάστημα Wind αλλά παίρνει κανένα μήνα.


1 μήνα?  :Thinking: 
Δηλαδή, δεδομένου ότι η προσφορά λήγει στις 30 Απριλίου, παίζει να ζητήσω μετατροπή και να ολοκληρωθεί μετά τις 30/4, με αποτέλεσμα να μείνω με το bird στο χέρι?  :Thumb down:

----------


## mrsaccess

Reboot έκανες; Παιδευόμουν σε ένα φίλο προχθές σχεδόν μια ώρα μέχρι να το βρούμε...
Αχ, τα windows mobile γίνονται apple-like (αφαίρεση copy paste) και το iphone os γίνεται microsoft like (reboot για να αλλάξεις τις ρυθμίσεις).  :ROFL:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Έχω κάνει 2 reboot, δυστυχώς τπτ.  :Sad: 
Λέτε να παίζει κανένα κόλπο με το jailbreak (αν και δε νομίζω, γιατί κάποιος άλλος φίλος είχε γράψει εδώ μέσα ότι μπήκε με iPhone 2G)?

----------


## mrsaccess

Μήπως είναι η επιλογή _περιαγωγή δεδομένων_;

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Μήπως είναι η επιλογή _περιαγωγή δεδομένων_;


Δυστυχώς δεν παίζει ούτε όταν την έχω ανοιχτή, ούτε όταν την έχω κλειστή!  :Sad:

----------


## kmpatra

> 1 μήνα? 
> Δηλαδή, δεδομένου ότι η προσφορά λήγει στις 30 Απριλίου, παίζει να ζητήσω μετατροπή και να ολοκληρωθεί μετά τις 30/4, με αποτέλεσμα να μείνω με το bird στο χέρι?


Λυπάμαι που θα σας απογοητεύσω...παίζει ηδη διαφήμιση που λέει οτι η προσφορα λήγει πλέον στις 23/3 (wind-tim-telestet all time classics  :Worthy: ) και αναφερεται κιολας το ιδιο και απο την εξυπηρετηση πελατών οπότε οσοι σκεφτεστε φορητότητα μαλλον πρεπει να το ξανασκεφτείτε...οσοι κανατε ηδη αιτηση μαλλον την πατήσατε...εκτος αν μετα τη λήξη της προσφορας αυτης σκασει καμμια αλλη (προφανως πιο συγκρατημένη)...ίδωμεν

........Auto merged post: kmpatra πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

με την ευκαιρία πολύ μου φαίνεται ενας μηνας για φορητότητα...συνηθως 10-15 εργασιμες μερες κανει η αλλαγή.Με το που γίνεται η αίτηση σου δινουν και ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης.

----------


## Dr_Michael

Δηλώνω πολύ επιφυλακτικός για την προσφορά και να θυμίσω και την απάτη που είχε συμβεί πριν αρκετά χρόνια με το F2GO. Είχα κάνει και καταγγελία προς την ΕΕΤΤ τμήμα της οποίας ακολουθεί:




> Ως γνωστόν η εταιρεία κινητής τηλεφωνίας ΤΙΜ, διαφήμιζε από τον μήνα Απρίλιο του 2005, το νέο πακέτο καρτοκινητής τηλεφωνίας ΤΙΜ FREE2GO-NON STOP, με δέλεαρ το γεγονός ότι μπορείς να μιλάς απεριόριστα, με ένα αριθμό ΤΙΜ της επιλογής σου με κόστος 3,5 euro πλέον ΦΠΑ μηνιαίως, και μάλιστα ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.Κατόπιν προσχωρήσεώς μου στην ανωτέρω υπηρεσία, και αφού κατέβαλα το ποσόν των 20 euro για την απόκτηση του Free2Go, μόλις προσφάτως η ανωτέρω εταιρεία ανακοίνωσε διά της ιστοσελίδας της, ότι καταργεί ουσιαστικώς την ανωτέρω υπηρεσία και πλέον ο πολυδιαφημισμένος ''απεριόριστος χρόνος ομιλίας'' αντικαθίσταται σε 500 λεπτά ομιλίας μηνιαίως. Και πάντα ταύτα, με προσχηματικούς λόγους και αστήρικτες προφάσεις, παρά το γεγονός ότι υπήρξα συνεπής προς τις οικονομικές μου υποχρεώσεις.Επειδή θεωρρώ ότι η απροσχημάτιστη υπαναχώρηση της εν λόγω εταιρείας, συνιστά ουσιαστικώς ωμή εξαπάτηση όχι μόνον εμένα αλλά και χιλιάδων άλλων καταναλωτών, οι οποίοι έσπευσαν να ενεργοποιήσουν την ανωτέρω υπηρεσία, πολλοί ,δε, ακόμη και να αλλάξουν εταιρεία παροχής υπηρεσιών καταβάλλοντες τίμημα για την αλλαγή δικτύου(φορητότητα), Παρακαλώ θερμώς όπως επιληφθείτε της καταγγελίας μου ενημερώνοντάς με συγχρόνως για τα αποτελέσματα αυτής. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## greatst

Off Topic


		Έχω μια ερώτηση που είναι άσχετη (σε πρώτη ανάγνωση) με το θέμα, αλλά επειδή πολλοί πήραμε τέτοια πακετάκια αυτές τις μέρες, ίσως προβληματιστήκατε κι εσείς: αυτά τα πακετάκια Wind F2G που πωλούνται (εγώ αγόρασα ένα από περίπτερο) με το αυτοκόλλητο "ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ" από ποιον είναι ενεργοποιημένα; Εγώ αγόρασα ένα πριν λίγες μέρες, και παρατηρώ ότι αυτό το αυτοκόλλητο εκεί που μπαίνει ουσιαστικά είναι ανοιγμένο το πακετάκι και υποθέτω ότι κάποιος το ενεργοποίησε κάνοντας μια χρεώσιμη κλήση πριν γίνει υποχρεωτική η δήλωση των στοιχείων! Καλά τα λέω; Το δικό μου για παράδειγμα λέει ότι ο διαθέσιμος χρόνος ομιλίας μου λήγει στις 25/10/2010, άρα υποθέτω ότι ενεργοποιήθηκε στις 25/10/2009. Ξέρει κανείς περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για το τι παίζει με αυτά τα πακέτα;
	
 




> Δηλώνω πολύ επιφυλακτικός για την προσφορά και να θυμίσω και την απάτη που είχε συμβεί πριν αρκετά χρόνια με το F2GO. Είχα κάνει και καταγγελία προς την ΕΕΤΤ τμήμα της οποίας ακολουθεί:


Δεν μας λες όμως: τι απάντηση πήρες και τι εξέλιξη είχε το θέμα;

----------


## ipo

Τελικά τι απάντηση έλαβες από την ΕΕΤΤ στην καταγγελία του 2005;

----------


## Dr_Michael

> Δεν μας λες όμως: τι απάντηση πήρες και τι εξέλιξη είχε το θέμα;


Η απάντηση που πήρα ήταν ότι η εταιρία αναγκάστηκε να βάλει όρια επειδή γινόταν κατάχρηση από κάποιους λίγους και επειδή το 80% των πελατών κινούταν κάτω από το όριο που θεσπίστηκε. 
 :Thumb down:

----------


## ipo

> Λυπάμαι που θα σας απογοητεύσω...παίζει ηδη διαφήμιση που λέει οτι η προσφορα λήγει πλέον στις 23/3 (wind-tim-telestet all time classics ) και αναφερεται κιολας το ιδιο και απο την εξυπηρετηση πελατών οπότε οσοι σκεφτεστε φορητότητα μαλλον πρεπει να το ξανασκεφτείτε...οσοι κανατε ηδη αιτηση μαλλον την πατήσατε...εκτος αν μετα τη λήξη της προσφορας αυτης σκασει καμμια αλλη (προφανως πιο συγκρατημένη)...ίδωμεν


Στην ιστοσελίδα τους γράφουν πάντως πως η προσφορά μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί μέχρι τις 30/4.
http://www.wind.com.gr/pages.fds?langID=1&pageID=2041




> Το μόνο που χρειάζεται να κάνετε είναι μία δωρεάν κλήση στο 1245 ή η αποστολή ενός δωρεάν κενού SMS στο 1245 μέχρι τις 30/4/10.

----------


## petasis

Δηλαδή εγώ που έχω κάνει ήδη αίτηση φορητότητας, μου έχουν δώσει την sim, και ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 7/4, θα μείνω εκτός;
Δεν θα είναι μεγάλη δυσφήμιση αυτό για την εταιρία που θέλω να πάω;
Ακόμα και αν αποφασίσουν να την τελειώσουν σε 2 μέρες την προσφορά, θα πρέπει να ισχύει για αυτούς που αποφάσισαν να πάνε στην καρτοκινητή τους με φορητότητα...

Άραγε, η sim που έχω, στέλνει sms;;;  :Razz:

----------


## greatst

> Δηλαδή εγώ που έχω κάνει ήδη αίτηση φορητότητας, μου έχουν δώσει την sim, και ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 7/4, θα μείνω εκτός;
> Δεν θα είναι μεγάλη δυσφήμιση αυτό για την εταιρία που θέλω να πάω;
> Ακόμα και αν αποφασίσουν να την τελειώσουν σε 2 μέρες την προσφορά, θα πρέπει να ισχύει για αυτούς που αποφάσισαν να πάνε στην καρτοκινητή τους με φορητότητα...
> 
> Άραγε, η sim που έχω, στέλνει sms;;;


Εγώ στη θέση σου θα τους έστελνα σήμερα κιόλας μια επιστολή (ή email) όπου θα εξηγούσα ότι η συγκεκριμένη προσφορά είναι ο λόγος για τον οποίο έκανα τη φορητότητα και θα ζητούσα να μου επιτρέψουν να ενταχθώ σε αυτήν.  :Wink:

----------


## kmpatra

> Στην ιστοσελίδα τους γράφουν πάντως πως η προσφορά μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί μέχρι τις 30/4.
> http://www.wind.com.gr/pages.fds?langID=1&pageID=2041


H αλήθεια ειναι οτι η σελίδα δεν εχει αλλαξει...
κοιτα ομως εδω
http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthre...95#post3123895
επικαλειται αναφορα του 1260 (cc της wind)

----------


## greatst

> H αλήθεια ειναι οτι η σελίδα δεν εχει αλλαξει...
> κοιτα ομως εδω
> http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthre...95#post3123895
> επικαλειται αναφορα του 1260 (cc της wind)


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εφόσον ισχύει το ότι η προσφορά λήγει μεθαύριο, τότε δεν βλέπω το λόγο να την "ακολουθήσουν" οι άλλες εταιρίες! Μακάρι να κάνω "λάθος" και να δώσει κάτι αντίστοιχο και η Cosmote  :Wink:

----------


## kmpatra

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Έχω μια ερώτηση που είναι άσχετη (σε πρώτη ανάγνωση) με το θέμα, αλλά επειδή πολλοί πήραμε τέτοια πακετάκια αυτές τις μέρες, ίσως προβληματιστήκατε κι εσείς: αυτά τα πακετάκια Wind F2G που πωλούνται (εγώ αγόρασα ένα από περίπτερο) με το αυτοκόλλητο "ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ" από ποιον είναι ενεργοποιημένα; Εγώ αγόρασα ένα πριν λίγες μέρες, και παρατηρώ ότι αυτό το αυτοκόλλητο εκεί που μπαίνει ουσιαστικά είναι ανοιγμένο το πακετάκι και υποθέτω ότι κάποιος το ενεργοποίησε κάνοντας μια χρεώσιμη κλήση πριν γίνει υποχρεωτική η δήλωση των στοιχείων! Καλά τα λέω; Το δικό μου για παράδειγμα λέει ότι ο διαθέσιμος χρόνος ομιλίας μου λήγει στις 25/10/2010, άρα υποθέτω ότι ενεργοποιήθηκε στις 25/10/2009. Ξέρει κανείς περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για το τι παίζει με αυτά τα πακέτα;




Off Topic


		εγω πήρα από γνωστο ανταλλακτηριο συναλλάγματος τέτοιο πακέτο... μαλιστα επιχειρησε να μου το δωσει 3 ευρω ενω στη βιτρίνα ηταν με ετικετα 1 ευρω...και οταν τους το ειπα μου ειπαν θα στο δωσω ενα ευρω αν κανεις ταυτοποίηση!!! Πείτε το τσιγγουνια ή οτι θελετε προτίμησα να κανω ταυτοποιηση.
Μετα οντως στο σπίτι διαπιστωσα οτι το πακετακι ηταν απο πριν χρησιμοποιημενο (προφανώς και ενεργοποιημενο-τζαμπα η ταυτοποιηση,για ενα νουμερο που μονο για ιντερνετ θα το χρησιμοποιουσα,για λίγο καιρό) με την sim κολλημενη με σελοτειπ πανω στην καρτα με τους κωδικους. Το μόνο που μπορω ενολοίγοις να σκεφτώ ειναι οτι τα ειχαν ενεργοποιησει (τοποθετησαν σε κινητό την sim και έκαναν κλήση) πριν απο την ημερομηνια που ξεκινησαν οι ταυτοποιησεις,για να τα πουλανε χωρις την ταυτοποιηση και σε χαμηλή τιμη (πουλάνε με 1 ευρώ και σε περιπτερα από οτι ειδα).

----------


## greatst

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		εγω πήρα από γνωστο ανταλλακτηριο συναλλάγματος τέτοιο πακέτο... μαλιστα επιχειρησε να μου το δωσει 3 ευρω ενω στη βιτρίνα ηταν με ετικετα 1 ευρω...και οταν τους το ειπα μου ειπαν θα στο δωσω ενα ευρω αν κανεις ταυτοποίηση!!! Πείτε το τσιγγουνια ή οτι θελετε προτίμησα να κανω ταυτοποιηση.
> Μετα οντως στο σπίτι διαπιστωσα οτι το πακετακι ηταν απο πριν χρησιμοποιημενο (ισως και ενεργοποιημενο-τζαμπα η ταυτοποιηση,για ενα νουμερο που μονο για ιντερνετ θα το χρησιμοποιουσα,για λίγο καιρό) με την sim κολλημενη με σελοτειπ πανω στην καρτα με τους κωδικους. Το μόνο που μπορω ενολοίγοις να σκεφτώ ειναι οτι τα ειχαν ενεργοποιησει πριν απο την ημερομηνια που ξεκινησαν οι ταυτοποιησεις,για να τα πουλανε χωρις την ταυτοποιηση και σε χαμηλή τιμη (γινεται και σε περιπτερα από οτι ειδα).




Off Topic


		Επειδή μπερδεύτηκα λίγο, τελικά πήρες το συγκεκριμένο (ίσως χρησιμοποιημένο) πακετάκι με 1 ευρώ και το έκανες και ταυτοποίηση στο όνομα σου;  :Thinking:

----------


## ipo

Δημιούργησαν δηλαδή μαύρη αγορά με 200% κέρδος επί της τιμής πώλησης. Κρίμα σε εκείνον που σκέφτηκε την ταυτοποίηση και δημιούργησε τη μαύρη αγορά με ελληνικές κάρτες μέχρι τον Ιούλιο και με ξένες (με μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο κέρδους τότε) από τον Αύγουστο και μετά.

----------


## petasis

> Εγώ στη θέση σου θα τους έστελνα σήμερα κιόλας μια επιστολή (ή email) όπου θα εξηγούσα ότι η συγκεκριμένη προσφορά είναι ο λόγος για τον οποίο έκανα τη φορητότητα και θα ζητούσα να μου επιτρέψουν να ενταχθώ σε αυτήν.


Ναι, αλλά είναι σίγουρο ότι θα σταματήσει η προσφορά;

----------


## greatst

> Ναι, αλλά είναι σίγουρο ότι θα σταματήσει η προσφορά;


Πάρε πρώτα στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών τους να το τσεκάρεις αυτό! Δεν το ξέρω, δεν την πέτυχα την διαφήμιση που λένε τα παιδιά!

----------


## ipo

> Δηλώνω πολύ επιφυλακτικός για την προσφορά και να θυμίσω και την απάτη που είχε συμβεί πριν αρκετά χρόνια με το F2GO.


Έχω σώσει τις ιστοσελίδες που αναφέρονται στην προσφορά (δελτίο τύπου + ανακοίνωση πακέτου). Αν αλλάξουν κάτι μέσα στο χρόνο, θα φύγει άμεσα καταγγελία σε ΕΕΤΤ, BEREC και Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή.

Προτείνω να κάνετε κι εσείς το ίδιο.

----------


## kmpatra

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Επειδή μπερδεύτηκα λίγο, τελικά πήρες το συγκεκριμένο (ίσως χρησιμοποιημένο) πακετάκι με 1 ευρώ και το έκανες και ταυτοποίηση στο όνομα σου;


η χρηση που υποθετω οτι ειχε γίνει ηταν απλα να είχε ενεργοποιηθει πιο παλιά, (απο τους υπεύθυνους του καταστηματος ίσως?) οταν δεν ηταν ακομα αναγκαια η ταυτοποίηση. Και φυσικά δεν ηταν ακόμα ταυτοποιημενο.Και σαφως το οτι ηταν χρησιμοποιημενο το κατάλαβα μετα...Είχε κανονικά 1 ευρω μεσα...τωρα αν με πανε στη στενή δεν ξερω...  :Razz:

----------


## greatst

> η χρηση που υποθετω οτι ειχε γίνει ηταν απλα να είχε ενεργοποιηθει πιο παλιά, (απο τους υπεύθυνους του καταστηματος ίσως?) οταν δεν ηταν ακομα αναγκαια η ταυτοποίηση και φυσικά δεν ηταν ακόμα ταυτοποιημενο.Και σαφως το οτι ηταν χρησιμοπιημενο το κατάλαβα μετα...


Κατάλαβα. *Υποθέτω* κι εγώ ότι τα πακετάκια αυτά "προ-ενεργοποιήθηκαν" (η βασική μου απορία ήταν: από ποιους?) ώστε να μπορούν να πωληθούν χωρίς δήλωση στοιχείων μέχρι τον Ιούλιο!

........Auto merged post: greatst πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Έχω σώσει τις ιστοσελίδες που αναφέρονται στην προσφορά (δελτίο τύπου + ανακοίνωση πακέτου). Αν αλλάξουν κάτι μέσα στο χρόνο, θα φύγει άμεσα καταγγελία σε ΕΕΤΤ, BEREC και Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή.
> 
> Προτείνω να κάνετε κι εσείς το ίδιο.


Με δεδομένο ότι η προσφορά δεν "έτρεξε" για πολύ καιρό, *φαντάζομαι* ότι δεν θα υπάρξει κάποιος λόγος να πάψει να ισχύει για όλο το 2010 για όσους (πρόλαβαν και) την ενεργοποίησαν!  :Thinking:

----------


## kmpatra

> Με δεδομένο ότι η προσφορά δεν "έτρεξε" για πολύ καιρό, *φαντάζομαι* ότι δεν θα υπάρξει κάποιος λόγος να πάψει να ισχύει για όλο το 2010 για όσους (πρόλαβαν και) την ενεργοποίησαν!


αν γινει και αυτο τότε θα τους κυνηγησει ο κόσμος όλος...θα φάνε όλα τα απούλητα αυγα!!!  :Vava:

----------


## petasis

Έστειλα e-mail και υποθέτω θα μου απαντήσουν αύριο...
Πάντως η sim που μου έδωσαν, δεν λειτουργεί...  :Razz: 

Από την άλλη, αυτή η φορητότητα γιατί χρειάζεται τόσες μέρες; Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να ήταν θέμα ωρών, όχι ημερών...  :Thumb down:

----------


## kmpatra

> Έστειλα e-mail και υποθέτω θα μου απαντήσουν αύριο...
> Πάντως η sim που μου έδωσαν, δεν λειτουργεί...


εννοειται...θα λειτουργησει 7/4




> Από την άλλη, αυτή η φορητότητα γιατί χρειάζεται τόσες μέρες; Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να ήταν θέμα ωρών, όχι ημερών...


Ελλαδιστάν  :Thumb down:

----------


## petasis

> Κατάλαβα. *Υποθέτω* κι εγώ ότι τα πακετάκια αυτά "προ-ενεργοποιήθηκαν" (η βασική μου απορία ήταν: από ποιους?) ώστε να μπορούν να πωληθούν χωρίς δήλωση στοιχείων μέχρι τον Ιούλιο!


Εγώ υποθέτω ότι έχει να κάνει με την ημερομηνία λήξης τους. Για παράδειγμα εμένα μου χάρισαν ένα πακετάκι F2G στο κατάστημα, το οποίο έγραφε ημερομηνία "παραγωγής" Αύγουστο του 2009, και ενεργοποίηση εντός 7 μηνών.
Αν δεν το ενεργοποιούσα εγώ, δεν θα έληγε;

----------


## ipo

> Εγώ υποθέτω ότι έχει να κάνει με την ημερομηνία λήξης τους. Για παράδειγμα εμένα μου χάρισαν ένα πακετάκι F2G στο κατάστημα, το οποίο έγραφε ημερομηνία "παραγωγής" Αύγουστο του 2009, και ενεργοποίηση εντός 7 μηνών.
> Αν δεν το ενεργοποιούσα εγώ, δεν θα έληγε;


Πήρα ληγμένο (31/12/2009) πακέτο από περίπτερο (σε κατάστημα Wind είχαν εξαντληθεί), έκανα ταυτοποίηση και ενεργοποίησα την προσφορά κανονικά.

----------


## greatst

> Εγώ υποθέτω ότι έχει να κάνει με την ημερομηνία λήξης τους. Για παράδειγμα εμένα μου χάρισαν ένα πακετάκι F2G στο κατάστημα, το οποίο έγραφε ημερομηνία "παραγωγής" Αύγουστο του 2009, και ενεργοποίηση εντός 7 μηνών.
> Αν δεν το ενεργοποιούσα εγώ, δεν θα έληγε;


Έχω την αίσθηση ότι αυτό που λες δεν σχετίζεται με αυτό που συζητούσαμε.

----------


## petasis

> Έχω την αίσθηση ότι αυτό που λες δεν σχετίζεται με αυτό που συζητούσαμε.


Αναφέρομαι στο γιατί κάποιος αγόρασε ενεργοποιημένο πακέτο:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...68#post3388168
Η λήξη τους είναι μια πιθανή αιτία ενεργοποίησης...

----------


## furious99

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		εγω πήρα από γνωστο ανταλλακτηριο συναλλάγματος τέτοιο πακέτο...




Off Topic



Μηπως το πακετο ηταν παλιο και το ειχαν ενεργοποιησει για να μη ληξει?
(γιατι εχω ενα που μου ειχαν δωσει τσαμπα και εληγε 31/12/09)

----------


## greatst

> Αναφέρομαι στο γιατί κάποιος αγόρασε ενεργοποιημένο πακέτο:
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...68#post3388168
> Η λήξη τους είναι μια πιθανή αιτία ενεργοποίησης...





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Μηπως το πακετο ηταν παλιο και το ειχαν ενεργοποιησει για να μη ληξει?
> (γιατι εχω ενα που μου ειχαν δωσει τσαμπα και εληγε 31/12/09)


Το πακέτο που πήρα εγώ από περίπτερο μπορούσε να ενεργοποιηθεί μέχρι 31/12/2010 οπότε (τουλάχιστον για το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο) δεν υπήρχε τέτοιο θέμα.

........Auto merged post: greatst πρόσθεσε 62 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> η χρηση που υποθετω οτι ειχε γίνει ηταν απλα να είχε ενεργοποιηθει πιο παλιά, (απο τους υπεύθυνους του καταστηματος ίσως?) οταν δεν ηταν ακομα αναγκαια η ταυτοποίηση. Και φυσικά δεν ηταν ακόμα ταυτοποιημενο.Και σαφως το οτι ηταν χρησιμοποιημενο το κατάλαβα μετα...*Είχε κανονικά 1 ευρω μεσα*...τωρα αν με πανε στη στενή δεν ξερω...


 Στο δικό μου έχω την εντύπωση ότι είχε λιγότερο από 1 ευρώ!!!  :Thinking:

----------


## petasis

Πήρα τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, για το πότε λήγει η προσφορά. Άκρη δεν έβγαλα: στο 1ο τηλέφωνο μου είπαν 30/4, στο 2ο 23/3. Τελικά, μάλλον αλλάζει η ημερομηνία και δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί όλοι ακόμα.
Για φορητότητα δεν ήξεραν τίποτα, μου είπαν να ξαναπάρω αύριο...

----------


## greatst

> Πήρα τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, για το πότε λήγει η προσφορά. Άκρη δεν έβγαλα: στο 1ο τηλέφωνο μου είπαν 30/4, στο 2ο 23/3. Τελικά, μάλλον αλλάζει η ημερομηνία και δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί όλοι ακόμα.
> Για φορητότητα δεν ήξεραν τίποτα, μου είπαν να ξαναπάρω αύριο...


Ξαναπάρε αλλά στείλε και email  :Cool:

----------


## marcus1

> Ακριβώς. Εγώ που πληρώνω 65 το μήνα για το i300 νιώθω πολύ Edit: [ xxx ]αυτή τη στιγμή


Η λύση είναι βουρ για καρτοκινητά όλοι. Με τις τελευταίες προσφορές οι εταιρείες έδειξαν ότι θεωρούν όσους έχουν συμβόλαιο εντελώς βλάκες. Οχι οτι θα ήθελα να μην γίνουν οι προσφορές στα καρτοκινητά - ίσα, ίσα, να γίνουν, αλλά να κάνουν και κάτι αντίστοιχο για τα κορόιδα που έχουμε συμβόλαιο.

----------


## Sebu

> Έχω σώσει τις ιστοσελίδες που αναφέρονται στην προσφορά (δελτίο τύπου + ανακοίνωση πακέτου). Αν αλλάξουν κάτι μέσα στο χρόνο, θα φύγει άμεσα καταγγελία σε ΕΕΤΤ, BEREC και Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή.
> 
> Προτείνω να κάνετε κι εσείς το ίδιο.


Done

Τελικα μονο 1 πακετο μπορει να ενεργοποιηθει κατ'ατομο????

----------


## greatst

> Done
> 
> Τελικα μονο 1 πακετο μπορει να ενεργοποιηθει κατ'ατομο????


Η μόνη λύση είναι ένα email στην Wind για να σου απαντήσουν έγκυρα και επίσημα.  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: greatst πρόσθεσε 14 λεπτά και 28 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

έχω την *ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ* ότι από τη διαφήμιση που μόλις είδα, η ημερομηνία αναφέρεται στο κομμάτι του ίντερνετ! Προσοχή: *ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ* είπα!  :Wink:

----------


## Sebu

> Κανονικο ιντερνετ και δουλευει αψογα στο iPhone.
> Πηγαινεις settings>general>network>cellular data networks και στο APN γραφεις  gint.b-online.gr  
> Τα υπολοιπα τα αφηνεις οπως ειναι.


Δοκιμαζω σε ενα I-phone 2G αλλα τιποτα. Μολις ανοιξω τον Safari μου λεει οτι δεν ειμαι συνδεδεμενος με το ιντερνετ.

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ευρηκα, ηθελε ενεργοποιηση το Edge

----------


## uncharted

> Δημιούργησαν δηλαδή μαύρη αγορά με 200% κέρδος επί της τιμής πώλησης. Κρίμα σε εκείνον που σκέφτηκε την ταυτοποίηση και δημιούργησε τη μαύρη αγορά με ελληνικές κάρτες μέχρι τον Ιούλιο και με ξένες (με μεγαλύτερο περιθώριο κέρδους τότε) από τον Αύγουστο και μετά.


μπα, η χαρα των αλλοδαπων θα ειναι απο το καλοκαιρι και μετα, δουλειες με φουντες η "ταυτοποιηση"... τα εχουμε ξαναπει, αλλα καποιοι δεν το πιστευουν  :Whistle:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Δοκιμαζω σε ενα I-phone 2G αλλα τιποτα. Μολις ανοιξω τον Safari μου λεει οτι δεν ειμαι συνδεδεμενος με το ιντερνετ.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Ευρηκα, ηθελε ενεργοποιηση το Edge


Επειδή έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα, πως άνοιξες το Edge?

----------


## petasis

Με πήραν τηλέφωνο μόλις από την Wind, σχετικά με το e-mail που έστειλα. Επειδή η απάντηση στο e-mail θα αργήσει, με ενημερώνει προφορικά (!), και μου άφησε το όνομά της.
Μου είπε ότι η προσφορά λήγει 30/4, ότι μπορώ να την ενεργοποιήσω μέχρι 30/4, και ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την φορητοτήτα.
Το πρωί είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο στο 13846, και εκεί μου είπαν ότι η προσφορά τελειώνει 23/3.
Δεν μπορούσε να μου δώσει όμως εξήγηση γιατί μου είπαν αυτό στο 13846, ή τι αναγράφει η διαφήμιση.

----------


## kmpatra

> Στο δικό μου έχω την εντύπωση ότι είχε λιγότερο από 1 ευρώ!!!


σιγουρα χρειαζεται *χρεωσιμη* κλήση για να ενεργοποιηθει?

----------


## ipo

> σιγουρα χρειαζεται *χρεωσιμη* κλήση για να ενεργοποιηθει?


Δε χρειάζεται. Αλλά θα χρειαστείς 2 κλήσεις στο 1245 με διαφορά μερικών λεπτών η μία με την άλλη. Την πρώτη φορά σου λέει ότι δεν είναι ενεργό το πακέτο και ότι χρειάζεσαι ανανέωση. Τη δεύτερη φορά όμως ενεργοποιείται κανονικά η προσφορά, κάτι το οποίο εξακριβώνεις με επόμενη κλήση προς το 1245 και με κλήση στο 1269, στην οποία σου λέει ότι το πακέτο F2G είναι ενεργό για τους επόμενους 12 μήνες και με υπόλοιπο 1€.

----------


## greatst

> σιγουρα χρειαζεται *χρεωσιμη* κλήση για να ενεργοποιηθει?


Δεν το γνωρίζω αυτό. Το δικό μου πάντως που το αγόρασα από περίπτερο «ενεργοποιημένο» νομίζω ότι <1 ευρώ.

----------


## grayden

> Δε χρειάζεται. Αλλά θα χρειαστείς 2 κλήσεις στο 1245 με διαφορά μερικών λεπτών η μία με την άλλη. Την πρώτη φορά σου λέει ότι δεν είναι ενεργό το πακέτο και ότι χρειάζεσαι ανανέωση. Τη δεύτερη φορά όμως ενεργοποιείται κανονικά η προσφορά, κάτι το οποίο εξακριβώνεις με επόμενη κλήση προς το 1245 και με κλήση στο 1269, στην οποία σου λέει ότι το πακέτο F2G είναι ενεργό για τους επόμενους 12 μήνες και με υπόλοιπο 1€.


Yep, έτσι είναι, το επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ.

----------


## greatst

Μια "απορία" (λέμε τώρα...) σε καθαρά θεωρητικό επίπεδο: αφού η παρεχόμενη πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο έχει συγκεκριμένο παρεχόμενο όγκο στην "προσφορά", γιατί διάφοροι λένε / υπονοούν ότι έχει σημασία (όσον αφορά την επιβάρυνση του δικτύου) το εάν η πλοήγηση γίνεται από το κινητό ή από υπολογιστή;   :Cool:   :Whistle:

----------


## ipo

> Μια "απορία" (λέμε τώρα...) σε καθαρά θεωρητικό επίπεδο: αφού η παρεχόμενη πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο έχει συγκεκριμένο παρεχόμενο όγκο στην "προσφορά", γιατί διάφοροι λένε / υπονοούν ότι έχει σημασία (όσον αφορά την επιβάρυνση του δικτύου) το εάν η πλοήγηση γίνεται από το κινητό ή από υπολογιστή;


1,5GByte είναι δύσκολο να κατεβάσεις/ανεβάσεις με χρήση internet από κινητό σε ένα μήνα. Ενώ από υπολογιστή το φτάνεις πολύ εύκολα (σε λιγότερο μία ώρα αν το δίκτυο πιάσει το θεωρητικό μέγιστο και κατεβάσεις ένα μεγάλο αρχείο).

Στην μία περίπτωση λοιπόν, πρακτικά δεν εξαντλείται, ενώ στην άλλη εξαντλείται με βεβαιότητα το όριο.

----------


## nnn

Προσοχή σε όσους ενεργοποιείτε παλιές κάρτες με μόνο 1 € υπόλοιπο, αυτές ισχύουν για 1 μήνα από την ενεργοποίηση και πρέπει να βάλετε χρόνο ανανέωσης για να ισχύουν για 1 χρόνο, μόλις το διαπίστωσα σε μια κάρτα που πήγα και ενεργοποίησα σήμερα.

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Από κινητό επειδή χρησιμοποιώ χρόνια το mobile internet, συμβόλαιο cosmote κλπ, δεν ξεπέρασα ποτέ τα 300 ΜΒ, δεν τρώγεται εύκολα το data plan.

----------


## ipo

> Προσοχή σε όσους ενεργοποιείτε παλιές κάρτες με μόνο 1 € υπόλοιπο, αυτές ισχύουν για 1 μήνα από την ενεργοποίηση και πρέπει να βάλετε χρόνο ανανέωσης για να ισχύουν για 1 χρόνο, μόλις το διαπίστωσα σε μια κάρτα που πήγα και ενεργοποίησα σήμερα.


Τι εννοείς παλιές κάρτες;

Το πακέτο σύνδεσης που αγόρασα με 5€, είχε 1€ υπόλοιπο (σου δίνει άλλα 4€ διαδοχικά τους επόμενους 4 μήνες, αν ξοδέψεις το υπόλοιπο), αλλά από τη στιγμή που ενεργοποιήθηκε μου λέει ότι ισχύει μέχρι το Μάρτιο του 2011.

----------


## nnn

Είχα μια κάρτα που το περιθώριο ενεργοποίησης της ήταν μέσα στο 2009, αλλά έπιανε δίκτυο και ζητούσε να πάω σε κατάστημα Wind(άλλες 2 έβγαιναν unregistered), πήγα σήμερα, έδωσα στοιχεία και την έβαλα τώρα σε μια συσκευή, μετά από μια κλήση για ενεργοποίηση, ρωτάω το υπόλοιπο και έχει 1 € με λήξη 22-4-2010.

----------


## greatst

> Προσοχή σε όσους ενεργοποιείτε παλιές κάρτες με μόνο 1 € υπόλοιπο, αυτές ισχύουν για 1 μήνα από την ενεργοποίηση και πρέπει να βάλετε χρόνο ανανέωσης για να ισχύουν για 1 χρόνο, μόλις το διαπίστωσα σε μια κάρτα που πήγα και ενεργοποίησα σήμερα.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Από κινητό επειδή χρησιμοποιώ χρόνια το mobile internet, συμβόλαιο cosmote κλπ, δεν ξεπέρασα ποτέ τα 300 ΜΒ, δεν τρώγεται εύκολα το data plan.





> Τι εννοείς παλιές κάρτες;
> 
> Το πακέτο σύνδεσης που αγόρασα με 5€, είχε 1€ υπόλοιπο (σου δίνει άλλα 4€ διαδοχικά τους επόμενους 4 μήνες, αν ξοδέψεις το υπόλοιπο), αλλά από τη στιγμή που ενεργοποιήθηκε μου λέει ότι ισχύει μέχρι τον Μάρτιο του 2011.


Για αυτό που λέει ο nnn για τα 300MB θα συμφωνήσω.

Για το άλλο θέμα που θέτει ο nnn, εγώ που αγόρασα προενεργοποιημένο νούμερο από περίπτερο (με αυτοκόλλητο "ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ") με αρχικό χρόνο  κάτι λιγότερο από 1 ευρώ, γράφει στο μήνυμα που έρχεται για το υπόλοιπο (1269) ότι λήγει στις 25/10/2010 (άρα υποθέτω ότι ενεργοποιήθηκε στις 25/10/2009 άρα λήγει στο 12μηνο άρα συμφωνώ μάλλον με τον ipo)  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: greatst πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Είχα μια κάρτα που το περιθώριο ενεργοποίησης της ήταν μέσα στο 2009, αλλά έπιανε δίκτυο και ζητούσε να πάω σε κατάστημα Wind(άλλες 2 έβγαιναν unregistered), πήγα σήμερα, έδωσα στοιχεία και την έβαλα τώρα σε μια συσκευή, μετά από μια κλήση για ενεργοποίηση, ρωτάω το υπόλοιπο και έχει 1 € με λήξη 22-4-2010.


Α, τότε μιλάμε για εντελώς διαφορετική περίπτωση! Ας το έχουν στο νου τους αυτό όσοι επανενεργοποιούν "ληγμένες(?)" κάρτες!

----------


## nnn

Από τις 3 ληγμένες, οι 2 δεν έπαιζαν καθόλου παρότι η λήξη τους ήταν 12ος 2009, και η τρίτη με λήξη 1ος 2010 παίζει μετά την ταυτοποίηση απλά πρέπει μέχρι 22-4 να βάλω κάρτα ανανέωσης.

----------


## ipo

Προστέθηκε στην αρχική είδηση, η νέα απόφαση της Wind (αυτή που παίζει στις διαφημίσεις της TV από το Σάββατο), να επιτρέπει την ενεργοποίηση του 1,5GByte μόνο σε όσους ενεργοποιήσουν την προσφορά μέχρι αύριο 23/3/2010.

Προς το παρόν μπορείτε να το δείτε στις διαφημίσεις στην TV και στο banner στην ακόλουθη σελίδα:
http://www.wind.com.gr/pages.fds?langID=1&pageid=2041

----------


## strider

Μα αυτό το banner δεν λέει τίποτα για 23/3.

Μόνο το γνωστό 30/4 έχει.

Και το ίδιο (εμμέσως) είπαν και στον φίλο petasis παραπάνω, ότι ισχύει το 30/4.

Τελικά με αυτά που κάνει η Wind με κρατάει στην κοσμοκάρτα, με τις αντιφατικές διαφημίσεις δεν μπορώ να πάρω την απόφαση να πάω στη Wind.

----------


## ipo

Αν παρατηρήσεις καλύτερα τα γράμματα στο γαλάζιο φόντο του banner θα δεις αυτό που λέω. Άλλωστε έχω ανεβάσει και το frame σε εικόνα στο παραπάνω μήνυμά μου.

----------


## nnn

Δηλαδή το εώς 1.5 GB για ενεργοποιήσεις μέχρι 23-3 δεν το βλέπεις ?????

----------


## harris

> Μα αυτό το banner δεν λέει τίποτα για 23/3.


 :What..?:

----------


## ipo

> Μα αυτό το banner δεν λέει τίποτα για 23/3.




 :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## mrsaccess

Που το λέει ρε παιδιά; Θα μας τρελάνετε;


*Spoiler:*




προφανώς κάνω πλάκα

----------


## mpapouts

Για τους ήδη ενεργοποιημένους είναι καλά νέα αφού δε θα "μποτιλιαριζόμαστε" στο διαδίκτυο. Από την άλλη λέει κάτι για το ποιόν της εταιρείας. Ίδωμεν.

----------


## greatst

> Για τους ήδη ενεργοποιημένους είναι καλά νέα αφού δε θα "μποτιλιαριζόμαστε" στο διαδίκτυο. ...


Δεν έχεις και άδικο!

----------


## ipo

> Για τους ήδη ενεργοποιημένους είναι καλά νέα αφού δε θα "μποτιλιαριζόμαστε" στο διαδίκτυο. Από την άλλη λέει κάτι για το ποιόν της εταιρείας. Ίδωμεν.


Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί έτσι. Σωστός.  :One thumb up:

----------


## strider

> Αν παρατηρήσεις καλύτερα τα γράμματα στο *γαλάζιο* φόντο ...


Ααα, τώρα μάλιστα, απενεργοποιώντας το adblock αλλάζει το πράμα. Μια πολύ *διαφορετική* σελίδα...
Μέχρι τότε έβλεπα το picture στο μαύρο φόντο θεωρώντας ότι σε εκείνο ήταν η αναφορά.

Thanks, θα παραμείνω εκεί που είμαι λοιπόν. Προσωπικά το θεωρώ κοροϊδία αυτό που βλέπω στη σελίδα. Το γαλάζιο banner είναι κάτι σαν τα "ψιλά γράμματα". Αυτοί που έκαναν φορητότητα στη Wind θα βρεθούν προ δυσάρεστης εκπλήξεως.

----------


## ipo

> Το γαλάζιο banner είναι κάτι σαν τα "ψιλά γράμματα". Αυτοί που έκαναν φορητότητα στη Wind θα βρεθούν προ δυσάρεστης εκπλήξεως.


Όχι μόνο ψιλά γράμματα, αλλά πολύ χειρότερα, αφού στις επίσημες ανακοινώσεις λένε άλλα και ο μόνος τρόπος να ενημερωθείς είναι να έχεις τηλεόραση που να παγώνει την εικόνα ή να γυρνάς με το τουφέκι στο site μήπως και πετύχεις banner που να λέει κάτι διαφορετικό από τις έγγραφες ανακοινώσεις.

----------


## lvs

Λοιπον μια διευκρινηση:Μεχρι 23 Μαρτιου θα σου δινει 3000 λεπτα-sms και 3GΒ..Απο 24 Μαρτιου μεχρι 30 Απριλιου θα σου δινει 1500λεπτα-sms και 1.5GB..Δεν σταματα η ενεργοποιηση της υπηρεσιας.Απλα μεχρι 23 Μαρτιου σου προσφερει Μαρτη και Απριλη μαζι...

----------


## ipo

> Λοιπον μια διευκρινηση:Μεχρι 23 Μαρτιου θα σου δινει 3000 λεπτα-sms και 3GΒ..Απο 24 Μαρτιου μεχρι 30 Απριλιου θα σου δινει 1500λεπτα-sms και 1.5GB..Δεν σταματα η ενεργοποιηση της υπηρεσιας.Απλα μεχρι 23 Μαρτιου σου προσφερει Μαρτη και Απριλη μαζι...


Αυτό είναι προσωπική σου εκτίμηση;

Αν διαβάσεις το banner λέει "έως 1.5GByte για ενεργοποιήσεις μέχρι 23/3". Νομίζω ότι διαφέρει από αυτό που λες, αφού δεν αναφέρεται στα 3GByte, αλλά στο 1,5GByte.

----------


## lvs

Θα το διαπιστωσετε αυτο που λεω απο της 24 Μαρτιου.Ισως να ανακοινωθει κατι σχετικο.

----------


## pelasgian

Εγώ και πάλι είχα την απορία: μέχρι 23/3 ή μέχρι ΚΑΙ 23/3;

Δηλαδή, λήγει ΑΥΡΙΟ ή έληξε πριν 2 ώρες;

----------


## ipo

> Θα το διαπιστωσετε αυτο που λεω απο της 24 Μαρτιου.Ισως να ανακοινωθει κατι σχετικο.


Τελικά δεν τεκμηρίωσες τη θέση σου. Είναι προσωπικές υποθέσεις ή μπορείς να εξηγήσεις αυτό που ισχυρίζεσαι και αντίκειται στα πρόσφατα γραπτά της εταιρείας στα banner;

----------


## daffy

> Εγώ και πάλι είχα την απορία: μέχρι 23/3 ή μέχρι ΚΑΙ 23/3;
> 
> Δηλαδή, λήγει ΑΥΡΙΟ ή έληξε πριν 2 ώρες;


Ενεργοποίησα την προσφορά πριν 5 λεπτά και μου είπε οτι έχω 3000 λεπτά, 3000 sms και 3gb, άρα λογικά ισχύει ΚΑΙ για τις σημερινές ενεργοποιήσεις (εφόσον πηγαίνει έτσι όπως λέει ο lvs).

Edit: Από περιέργεια πήρα πριν λίγο τηλ στην γραμμή της wind και ρώτησα το συγκεκριμένο πράγμα λέγοντας τους για το bannerάκι στο site κτλ. Ο υπάλληλος μου είπε οτι "απ'όσο γνωρίζω τα 1500 λεπτά, τα 1500 sms και το 1.5gb ανα μήνα από το μάϊο και μέχρι τέλος του 2010 ισχύουν και για τις αυριανές και μεθαυριανές κτλ ενεργοποιήσεις". Όταν τον ρώτησα "τότε τι εννοεί το banner με την υποσημείωση 'για ενεργοποιήσεις μέχρι 23/3' ?" μου είπε οτι "δεν έχουμε καμιά τέτοια ενημέρωση". Ο καιρός θα δείξει.

----------


## frenty

Στο banner αναγράφει *έως* 1500' + 1500 sms κάθε μήνα και διαδίκτυο για όλο το 2010 *έως* 1,5 GB για ενεργοποιήσεις έως 23/03.
Στο γραπτό κείμενο της, τα αναγράφει χωρίς το *έως*.



> Με την εγγραφή στη μοναδική προσφορά του WIND F2G θα αποκτήσετε αυτόματα 3.000 λεπτά ομιλίας και 3.000 SMS προς F2G και ακόμα 3 GB mobile internet που ισχύουν έως 30/4/10. Και μην ξεχνάτε! Κάθε μήνα από το Μάιο και για όλο το 2010 το F2G θα σας χαρίζει αυτόματα χωρίς να χρειαστεί να ανανεώσετε ακόμα *1.500 λεπτά ομιλίας και 1.500 SMS προς F2G και 1,5 GB mobile internet* που θα έχετε διαθέσιμα για όλο το μήνα.


Δεν έρχονται σε αντίφαση τα 2 κείμενα;
Αφήνει υπονοούμενο με το έως, που γράφει στο baner.

----------


## hypest

Να πω κ εγώ την *προσωπική μου εκδοχή* για το "εώς 1.5GB για ενεργοποιήσεις μέχρι 23/3":
Νιώθω σαν να λέει ότι μετά τις 23, το δωρεάν traffic θα είναι μικρότερο... 40MB πχ. Δεν το στηρίζω σε καμιά πληροφορία πάντως.

Μια πιο λογική πάντως εκδοχή είναι ότι το 1.5GB ήταν λάθος και έπρεπε να είναι "εώς 3GB .. εώς 23/3". θα ήταν λογική αυτή η εκδοχή μια και προς το τέλος του Μάρτη, δεν υπάρχει καλός λόγος να σου δώσει το traffic του Απρίλη ΚΑΙ του Μάρτη.

----------


## greatst

> Ενεργοποίησα την προσφορά πριν 5 λεπτά και μου είπε οτι έχω 3000 λεπτά, 3000 sms και 3gb, άρα λογικά ισχύει ΚΑΙ για τις σημερινές ενεργοποιήσεις (εφόσον πηγαίνει έτσι όπως λέει ο lvs).
> 
> Edit: Από περιέργεια πήρα πριν λίγο τηλ στην γραμμή της wind και ρώτησα το συγκεκριμένο πράγμα λέγοντας τους για το bannerάκι στο site κτλ. Ο υπάλληλος μου είπε οτι "απ'όσο γνωρίζω τα 1500 λεπτά, τα 1500 sms και το 1.5gb ανα μήνα από το μάϊο και μέχρι τέλος του 2010 ισχύουν και για τις αυριανές και μεθαυριανές κτλ ενεργοποιήσεις". Όταν τον ρώτησα "τότε τι εννοεί το banner με την υποσημείωση 'για ενεργοποιήσεις μέχρι 23/3' ?" μου είπε οτι "δεν έχουμε καμιά τέτοια ενημέρωση". Ο καιρός θα δείξει.


Το να υπάρξει μια σιωπηρή παράταση που θα εξυπηρετήσει όσους θέλουν να ενεργοποιήσουν δοκιμαστικά την υπηρεσία σε καμιά ξεχασμένη SIM είναι ένα θέμα, αλλά δεν καλύπτει αυτούς που θέλουν να πάνε με φορητότητα και δεν ξέρουν τι θα ισχύσει.

----------


## daffy

> Το να υπάρξει μια σιωπηρή παράταση που θα εξυπηρετήσει όσους θέλουν να ενεργοποιήσουν δοκιμαστικά την υπηρεσία σε καμιά ξεχασμένη SIM είναι ένα θέμα, αλλά δεν καλύπτει αυτούς που θέλουν να πάνε με φορητότητα και δεν ξέρουν τι θα ισχύσει.


Όχι δεν κατάλαβες, το "αυριανές, μεθαυριανές κτλ ενεργοποιήσεις" ήταν απάντηση προς αυτό που τον ρώτησα. Δεν έθεσε ο ίδιος χρονικό διάστημα παράτασης 1-2-3 ημερών αφού δεν υπάρχει (ή απλά δεν γνώριζε να υπάρχει) κάποια διορία ενεργοποίησης πέρα από το "εώς 30/4/10".

Απλά για να του δώσω να καταλάβει τι εννοούσα (ήταν μάλλον λίγο αγουροξυπνημένος) το έθεσα πρακτικά σε φάση "Και αν το ενεργοποιήσω αύριο ή μεθάυριο; θα έχω και πάλι τα 1500 λεπτά, 1500 sms και κυρίως το 1.5gb; Ή όχι όπως καταλαβαίνω από το banner;" και εκεί πέρα μου απάντησε αυτό που γράφω πιο πάνω.

----------


## greatst

> Όχι δεν κατάλαβες, το "αυριανές, μεθαυριανές κτλ ενεργοποιήσεις" ήταν απάντηση προς αυτό που τον ρώτησα. Δεν έθεσε ο ίδιος χρονικό διάστημα παράτασης 1-2-3 ημερών αφού δεν υπάρχει (ή απλά δεν γνώριζε να υπάρχει) κάποια διορία ενεργοποίησης πέρα από το "εώς 30/4/10".
> 
> Απλά για να του δώσω να καταλάβει τι εννοούσα (ήταν μάλλον λίγο αγουροξυπνημένος) το έθεσα πρακτικά σε φάση "Και αν το ενεργοποιήσω αύριο ή μεθάυριο; θα έχω και πάλι τα 1500 λεπτά, 1500 sms και κυρίως το 1.5gb; Ή όχι όπως καταλαβαίνω από το banner;" και εκεί πέρα μου απάντησε αυτό που γράφω πιο πάνω.


Τώρα κατάλαβα τι εννοείς! Εγώ πάντως θα "εμπιστευόμουν" μάλλον το banner.  :Whistle:

----------


## ipo

*Δεν είναι θεμιτό το να αλλάζουν οι όροι, να σου λέει διαφορετικά πράγματα ο κάθε υπάλληλος στο τηλέφωνο, ενώ ακόμα και στην ίδια την ιστοσελίδα της Wind να υπάρχουν αντιφάσεις ανάμεσα στο επίσημο κείμενο και τα banner.*

Επίσης να μη βγαίνει δελτίο τύπου, αλλά διαφημίσεις στο φλου για μερικές μέρες και οι υπάλληλοι να μην έχουν επαρκή ενημέρωση. Στο θέμα των χρεώσεων data της Q (ευθύνη της wind κι αυτή) άκουσα από το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών 2 διαφορετικές απαντήσεις και μία δήλωση ότι δεν έχουν ενημέρωση.

Απαράδεκτη η Wind σε αυτό το ζήτημα.

----------


## daffy

Και πάνω απ'όλα μην ξεχνάς την λέξη "απεριόριστο" που συναντάς σε όλα τα σποτάκια, είτε είναι σκέτα ακουστικά είτε οπτικοακουστικά. Τι πάει να πει "απεριόριστο internet"; Internet χωρίς περιορισμούς, δηλαδή χωρίς χρονοχρέωση και χωρίς ογκοχρέωση. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο; Φυσικά και όχι. Και 30gb/μήνα να σου δίνανε (λέμε τώρα), αυτό δεν είναι απεριόριστο internet. Είναι περιορισμένο σε μια fixed τιμή (όσο μεγάλη ή μικρή και να είναι αυτή η τιμή). Αλλά τέτοια ώρα, τέτοια λόγια.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Να πω και εγώ τις σκέψεις μου μπροστά στις επιλογές που έχω ως συνδρομητής, σε συνάρτηση πάντα με τις ανταγωνιστικές προσφορές.
Είμαι αρκετά χρόνια συνδρομητής στη Wind, με συμβόλαιο 130 λεπτών το μήνα (και τίποτα άλλο) και πάγιο περίπου 23 ευρώ (οι συνήθεις λογαριασμοί που μου έρχονται δεν ξεπερνάνε τα 28 ευρώ). Θεωρώ ότι ήρθε η ώρα να αλλάξω σε πακέτο που είναι πολύ πιο συμφέρον, καθώς αυτό που έχω τώρα είναι για κλάμματα ως προς το value for money.
Προσωπικά μάλλον θα καταλήξω στην προσφορά της Q (1500/1500/100mb με 1 ευρώ - έως 4 ανανεώσεις τον μήνα). Θεωρώ ότι είναι πιο συμφέρουσα καθώς δίνει τηλεφωνία προς όλα τα Q και Wind (ενώ το άλλο μόνο σε F2G, ούτε καν σε όλα τα Wind), ενώ έχει και σαφώς μικρότερες χρεώσεις σε τηλεφωνία και sms. Τα data είναι σαφώς λιγότερα, αλλά για χρήση αποκλειστικά από κινητό (και μάλιστα με edge) μου είναι υπεραρκετα τα 400mb/μήνα. Επιπλέον, κανείς δεν γνωρίζει με σιγουριά πότε λήγει η προσφορά της Wind  :Laughing: , οπότε δεν θα ήθελα να κάνω αίτηση μετατροπής από συμβόλαιο σε F2G και αργότερα να μάθω ότι η  μετατροπή έγινε χωρίς λόγο.

Οπότε θα κάνω κατευθείαν αίτηση φορητότητας σε Q card, για να μην χρονοτριβώ, και πιστεύω ότι θα με οφελήσει οικονομικά. Στη χειρότερη, αν δεν με βολεύει, σε κανα 2-μηνο ξαναμπαίνω στη διαδικασία φορητότητας. Μικρό το κακό.  :Smile:

----------


## petasis

Έχω καταμπερδευτεί. Ρώτησα πάλι σήμερα στο 1260, και επιμένουν σε αυτό που μου είπαν χτες. Ότι η προσφορά ισχύει κανονικά, και όταν γίνει η φορητότητα θα μπορέσω να ενεργοποιήσω κανονικά την προσφορά, με το 1,5 GB internet.
Μάλιστα ο υπάλληλος με ρώτησε γιατί ξαναρωτώ σήμερα το ίδιο πράγμα, αφού μου απάντησαν χθες, και τους είπα ότι άλλαξε το διαφημιστικό στο site τους. Μου απάντησαν να μην ασχολούμαι με το τι γράφουν στο site, και ότι η προσφορά θα ισχύσει κανονικά.

(Δυστυχώς, δεν μου έκοψε εκείνη την ώρα να ρωτήσω αν θα ισχύσει για εμένα, για όσους έχουν κάνει φορητότητα, ή γενικά...  :Sorry: )

Τι να κάνω τώρα που έχω κάνει ήδη την  αίτηση φορητότητας... Να την κόψω, ή να περιμένω μήπως όντως κερδίσω την προσφορά... Μάλλον προς το 2ο κλείνω...
(όχι ότι η κοσμοκάρτα είχε καλύτερες χρεώσεις, μια από τα ίδια είναι...  :Razz: )

----------


## baskon

Ωραια πραγματα..
1.Γυρναμε σε wind καρτοκινητη απο F2g2 ενω *δε ξεραμε* οτι το F2g2 θα καταργηθει και δε θα μπορουμε να ξαναεπιστρεψουμε..
2.Καταργουν F2g2.
3.Βαζουν στο F2g καλυτερη προσφορα απο οτι στη wind καρτοκινητη οποτε ξαναγυρναμε σε F2g αλλά οχι F2g2...

Με αλλα λογια καποιοι πιαστηκαμε κοροιδα και εκει που θα ειχαμε 10 λεπτα /λεπτο προς ολους + τσαμπα χρονο προς F2g τωρα εχουμε 30 λεπτα/λεπτο + χρονο προς F2g..

Προσωπικα γυρισα σε F2g παλι (εχασα το F2g2).Δε τους ξαναβαζω ουτε ευρω..
Για τις υπολοιπες κλησεις εχω ενα Frog ή θα παρω μια καρτουλα Q και θα τελιωνει η ιστορια..

----------


## ipo

Το F2G2 είναι το καλύτερο πακέτο με διαφορά αυτή τη στιγμή όσοι τυχεροί το πρόλαβαν να το φυλάνε σαν τα μάτια τους. Ακολουθεί η Q card σε συνδυασμό με Q easy recharge. Προσωπικά δεν πίστεψα ότι θα κρατήσει το F2G2 μετά τα Χριστούγεννα που πέρασαν, γι' αυτό και έμεινα σε Q. Τελικά όμως συνεχίζει για όσους πρόλαβαν να γραφτούν. Αντιθέτως το F2G4, το μόνο που μπορούν να έχουν οι νέοι χρήστες F2G, είναι ίσως το πιο ακριβό πακέτο καρτοκινητής, όσον αφορά στις κλήσεις προς όλα τα δίκτυα.




> Μου *απάντησαν να μην ασχολούμαι με το τι γράφουν στο site*, και ότι η προσφορά θα ισχύσει κανονικά.


 :Respekt:  στον τύπο που σου έδωσε αυτή την απάντηση. Αυτός πουλάει και ψόφιο γάιδαρο για το χωράφι.  :ROFL:

----------


## mrsaccess

Πως μπορούμε να δούμε ποιο F2G έχουμε;  :Thinking: 
Πάντως και εγώ μάλλον θα αφήσω την Wind για την Q. Στα μικρά συμβόλαια είναι πολύ πιο ακριβή η Wind και από την καρτοκινητή της και από την Q...

----------


## harris

Ερώτηση: Ξέρει κανείς πως μπορούμε να ενημερωνόμαστε για το υπόλοιπο από το 1,5GB ιντερνετ που έχουμε;  :Thinking:

----------


## ipo

> Ερώτηση: Ξέρει κανείς πως μπορούμε να ενημερωνόμαστε για το υπόλοιπο από το 1,5GB ιντερνετ που έχουμε;


Μπορείς να ξέρεις αν τελείωσαν πολύ εύκολα με μία κλήση στο 1269: Αν έχεις μηδενικό ή αρνητικό υπόλοιπο στην κάρτα, ενώ πριν είχες χρήματα μέσα, σημαίνει ότι ξεπέρασες το όριο. Η κάρτα αδειάζει σε δευτερόλεπτα με τα 12,2€/MByte.  :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Η κάρτα αδειάζει σε δευτερόλεπτα με τα 12,2€/MByte.


Αυτό είναι σίγουρο  :Razz: 

Αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι μην τυχόν και κάνουν αρνητική χρέωση και μετά μας κυνηγάνε  :Whistle:

----------


## ipo

Βάλε κάποιον μετρητή δεδομένων στον υπολογιστή, αν δε έχει μετρητή το πρόγραμμα με το οποίο συνδέεσαι. Π.χ. σχετικά καλή προσέγγιση έχει το ακόλουθο δωρεάν πρόγραμμα, το οποίο κρατάει και στατιστικά χρήσης: Down2Home

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Η μαλακία με τους μετρητές κίνησης είναι ότι μετράνε από όλα τα network interfaces, οπότε δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τι κατέβασες από το ethernet και τι από το cellular...  :Sad:

----------


## ipo

> Η μαλακία με τους μετρητές κίνησης είναι ότι μετράνε από όλα τα network interfaces, οπότε δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τι κατέβασες από το ethernet και τι από το cellular...


Αυτός που προτείνω έχει ρύθμιση (το ορίζεις στην αρχή) για να ελέγχει μόνο την dial-up σύνδεση που κάνει το κινητό.

----------


## harris

> Αυτός που προτείνω έχει ρύθμιση (το ορίζεις στην αρχή) για να ελέγχει μόνο την dial-up σύνδεση που κάνει το κινητό.


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## greatst

> Αυτό είναι σίγουρο 
> 
> Αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι μην τυχόν και κάνουν αρνητική χρέωση και μετά μας κυνηγάνε


Κοίταξε, εννοείται ότι (ειδικά) σε επώνυμο καρτοκινητό δεν θέλεις να έχεις αρνητικό υπόλοιπο!  :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: greatst πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ερώτηση: Ξέρει κανείς πως μπορούμε να ενημερωνόμαστε για το υπόλοιπο από το 1,5GB ιντερνετ που έχουμε;


Πήρες κάνα τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών μήπως μπορούν να σου λένε το εκάστοτε υπόλοιπο;  :Thinking:

----------


## daffy

> Πήρες κάνα τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών μήπως μπορούν να σου λένε το εκάστοτε υπόλοιπο;


Εδώ δεν ξέρουν καλά καλά τις παραμέτρους της προσφοράς, σιγά μην ξέρουν το υπόλοιπο του καθενός μας  :Razz:  Πέρα από την πλάκα, υπάρχει λόγος νομίζω που ενώ με κλήση και sms στο 1245 ενημερώνεσαι για τον χρόνο ομιλίας και τα sms που σου μένουν δεν γίνεται κάτι ανάλογο για τα data. Σκοπός της προσφοράς είναι να εφησυχαστείς με το "απεριόριστο internet", και σε κάποια φάση να "δωρίσεις" όλες σου τις μονάδες επειδή ξεπέρασες το όριο χωρίς να το πάρεις πρέφα.

Α και ένα άλλο που μου είπε ο υπάλληλος στο τηλ και ξέχασα να σας το αναφέρω. Μου είπε οτι δεν ξέρει αν το 1500/1500/1.5 ανα μήνα θα μπαίνει ημερολογιακά (δηλαδή αρχή του κάθε μήνα) ή θα έχει να κάνει με την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης της προσφοράς. Οπότε για να είστε σίγουροι, κρατήστε κάπου την ακριβή ημερομηνία που κάνατε την ενεργοποίηση, ώστε άμα το κάνουν έτσι να ξέρετε πότε θα "ξαναγεμίζει" το πακέτο, μιας και δε νομίζω να σε ενημερώνει το σύστημα όταν συμβαίνει αυτό.

----------


## NetJim

Γιατι οχι αρνητικο υπολοιπο στα ταυτοποιημενα κινητα ? Δεν υπογραψαμε τπτ ορους συμβολαιου , με πια αιτιολογια θα στείλουν λογαριασμό σπιτι μας? (Αν στειλουν)

----------


## fanboysgotohell

> Γιατι οχι αρνητικο υπολοιπο στα ταυτοποιημενα κινητα ? Δεν υπογραψαμε τπτ ορους συμβολαιου , με πια αιτιολογια θα στείλουν λογαριασμό σπιτι μας? (Αν στειλουν)


Ακριβώς.. Δεν τίθεται θέμα απαίτησης αρνητικού υπολοίπου στα καρτοκινητά.

----------


## greatst

> Γιατι οχι αρνητικο υπολοιπο στα ταυτοποιημενα κινητα ? Δεν υπογραψαμε τπτ ορους συμβολαιου , με πια αιτιολογια θα στείλουν λογαριασμό σπιτι μας? (Αν στειλουν)





> Ακριβώς.. Δεν τίθεται θέμα απαίτησης αρνητικού υπολοίπου στα καρτοκινητά.


Να το θέσω λίγο διαφορετικά: δεν θα ήθελα σε επώνυμο (μου) καρτοκινητό να βρεθώ με (μεγάλο) αρνητικό υπόλοιπο. Άσχετα τι ισχύει και τι δεν ισχύει, γιατί να μπαίνει κανείς σε περιπέτειες;

----------


## gmmour

Είναι τουλάχιστον κοροϊδία για τους συνδρομητές συμβολαίου της Wind που παίρνουν 200MB το μήνα ενώ πληρώνουν 40 και 50 Ευρώ πάγιο και η εταιρεία δίνει 1,5GB δωρεάν στους καρτοκινητούς!

----------


## NetJim

Και ποσο αρνητικο υπολοιπο μπορει να μαζευτει ??  2 ευρω  5 ?? Οσο για τις περιπετειες, ναι καλα κανεις και εισαι επιφυλακτικος και γω μαζι σου , αλλα αν κινηθει αναλογος η εταιρια και εκμεταλλευτει το γεγονος της ταυτοποιησης, στελνωντας λογαριασμο σπιτι τοτε παρανομει διοτι εγω ποτε δεν υπεγραψα ορους συμβολαιου κλπ.

----------


## euri

> Είναι τουλάχιστον κοροϊδία για τους συνδρομητές συμβολαίου της Wind που παίρνουν 200MB το μήνα ενώ πληρώνουν 40 και 50 Ευρώ πάγιο και η εταιρεία δίνει 1,5GB δωρεάν στους καρτοκινητούς!


Η χρέωση του mobile internet στα συμβόλαια (αλλά και στα καρτοκινητά, μετά το πέρας του "δωρεάν" παρεχόμενου όγκου) είναι από μόνη της κοροϊδία...

----------


## mrsaccess

Α, θα σε μαλώσω! Πως τους εξισώνεις; Στους καρτοκινητούς το GB κοστίζει 12.200€ ενώ στους συμβολαιοτάτους μόλις 524€.

 :Razz:

----------


## greatst

> Α, θα σε μαλώσω! Πως τους εξισώνεις; Στους καρτοκινητούς το GB κοστίζει 12.200€ ενώ στους συμβολαιοτάτους μόλις 524€.


Αλήθεια παιδιά, δίνει κανείς το (απλό για μένα): μετά τα "δωρεάν" GB να "κλειδώνει" για εκείνο τον μήνα η υπηρεσία και να ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να χρεωθείς παραπάνω από τα "δωρεάν"? Να πληρώνεις δηλαδή μόνο το πάγιο;

Για παράδειγμα, στη Vodafone Mobile Broadband on Demand -αν δεν κάνω λάθος- ισχύει αυτό που λέω. Σε κάνα "συμβολαιάτο" πρόγραμμα δεδομένων κάποιας από τις τρεις εταιρίες;  :Thinking:

----------


## strider

> Είναι τουλάχιστον κοροϊδία για τους συνδρομητές συμβολαίου της Wind που παίρνουν 200MB το μήνα ενώ πληρώνουν 40 και 50 Ευρώ πάγιο και η εταιρεία δίνει 1,5GB δωρεάν στους καρτοκινητούς!


Δεν είναι κοροϊδία. Αν θες μπορείς να αλλάξεις το συμβόλαιο σε καρτοκινητό. Θα ήταν κοροϊδία αν ήταν μόνο για νέους συνδρομητές και όχι για τους υπάρχοντες. Ό.τι συμφέρει τον καθένα...

----------


## contime

> Δεν είναι κοροϊδία. Αν θες μπορείς να αλλάξεις το συμβόλαιο σε καρτοκινητό. Θα ήταν κοροϊδία αν ήταν μόνο για νέους συνδρομητές και όχι για τους υπάρχοντες. Ό.τι συμφέρει τον καθένα...


Και βεβαια ειναι κοροιδια. Τους ιδιους πορους χρησιμοποιουν και οι δυο, πως δινουν δωρεαν στα καρτοκινητα αυτο που στα συμβολαια πουλανε σαν χρυσαφι... :Thumb down: 
Η αλλαγη σε καρτοκινητη που λες ειναι λυση, αλλα αυτο δε σημαινει οτι αυτο που συμβαινει με τις τιμες δεν ειναι κοροιδια. :No no:

----------


## mrsaccess

Δεν είναι λύση η αλλαγή σε f2g γιατί έχεις μεν φθηνό internet αλλά πανάκριβες κλήσεις. Από την άλλη αν πας σε wind καρτοκινητή που έχεις φθηνές κλήσεις δεν έχεις καθόλου internet. Τα έχουν προβλέψει όλα με λίγα λόγια, απλά αλλού στα παίρνουν από τα data αλλού από τη φωνή...

----------


## contime

> Τα έχουν προβλέψει όλα με λίγα λόγια, απλά αλλού στα παίρνουν από τα data αλλού από τη φωνή...


Νταξει αλλα στο data εχει παραγινει το κακο...

----------


## kmpatra

δειτε αυτό

----------


## mrsaccess

Πράγματι! Μισό ευρώ το ένα megabyte και κάποιοι χαίρονται!  :Razz:

----------


## kmpatra

> Πράγματι! Μισό ευρώ το ένα megabyte *και κάποιοι χαίρονται!*


καλα, εγω την ειδηση ηθελα να δειξω  :Razz:

----------


## trotos

Παίδες δεν έχω καταλάβει τίποτα. ΟΚ smartphone δεν έχω και δε βλέπω να παίρνω για καιρό. Απλά θέλω να έχω internet στο macbook πχ όταν πάω στο χωριό. Αυτές οι F2G κάνουν. Αν δεν κάνουν τι να πάρω για χρήση 1-2 μήνες το χρόνο;
Υπάρχει κάτι καλό;

Ευχαριστώ



Off Topic


		η προσφορά ισχύει ακόμα;

----------


## strider

Οι F2G κάνουν αλλά και πάλι πρέπει να έχεις ένα κινητό που να υποστηρίζει και να διαμοιράζει ιντερνετ (όχι wap) ή έστω ένα στικάκι. Υπάρχουν πολλά και από τα δύο στις πωλήσεις εδώ.

----------


## greatst

> Πράγματι! Μισό ευρώ το ένα megabyte και κάποιοι χαίρονται!


Εγώ έγραψα στο συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ "*Ενδιαφέρουσες* οι εξελίξεις... Μακάρι να υπάρξει *αντίστοιχη* κινητικότητα και από τις άλλες εταιρίες."

Κοινώς: δεν ξέρω εάν "χαίρομαι" αλλά ... σίγουρα δεν λυπάμαι! Εάν κάποιοι προτιμούν τα περισσότερα από 6,5ευρώ/ΜΒ από το 0,5ευρώ/ΜΒ ... πείτε μου κι εμένα!  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: greatst πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Παίδες δεν έχω καταλάβει τίποτα. ΟΚ smartphone δεν έχω και δε βλέπω να παίρνω για καιρό. Απλά θέλω να έχω internet στο macbook πχ όταν πάω στο χωριό. Αυτές οι F2G κάνουν. Αν δεν κάνουν τι να πάρω για χρήση 1-2 μήνες το χρόνο;
> Υπάρχει κάτι καλό;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> ...


Ρίξε μια ματιά: http://www.vodafone.gr/portal/client...on?pageId=8638

49 ευρώ αρχικό κόστος με 10 μέρες πλοήγηση και μετά (όποτε θέλεις) 19ευρώ/10μέρες

----------


## daffy

> Παίδες δεν έχω καταλάβει τίποτα. ΟΚ smartphone δεν έχω και δε βλέπω να παίρνω για καιρό. Απλά θέλω να έχω internet στο macbook πχ όταν πάω στο χωριό. Αυτές οι F2G κάνουν. Αν δεν κάνουν τι να πάρω για χρήση 1-2 μήνες το χρόνο;
> Υπάρχει κάτι καλό;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> ...


Η συγκεκριμένη προσφορά ισχύει μέχρι τέλος του 2010 με 1,5gb ανά μήνα. Ενεργοποίηση είναι ίσως μέχρι σήμερα, ίσως μέχρι τέλος απρίλη (δες την προηγούμενη σελίδα και το αρχικό post του ipo στην πρώτη σελίδα για να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ).

Να θέσω κι εγω τώρα το ερώτημα μου. Ενεργοποίησα σήμερα τις 2 κάρτες μου με το σκεπτικό  η μια να είναι μέσα στο κινητό και την άλλη να την βάλω σε ένα modem-usb stick για το laptop. Άρα ψάχνομαι τώρα για τέτοιο modem. Έκανα μια γύρα πριν λίγο σε μαγαζιά όλων των εταιρειών και οι τιμές είναι ως εξής: Cosmote > 60€, Wind > 89€, Vodafone > 49€.

Όμως βρήκα online αυτό εδώ, το οποίο μου φαίνεται οτι είναι καλύτερο μοντέλο από τα 3 που δίνουν οι εταιρείες εδώ με τις άνωθεν τιμές (άμα κάνω λάθος να με διορθώσει κάποιος), και το οποίο βγαίνει και πιό φτηνά μαζί με τα μεταφορικά κάπου στα 44€. Επίσης κάπου διάβασα οτι παίζει κανονικά και σε linux το συγκεκριμένο (το οποίο είναι τεκμήριο αγοράς για μένα). Αρχικά έχω δίκιο σε αυτό που λέω, και επίσης γνωρίζει κανείς αυτό το site; Υπάρχει feedback δηλαδή;

----------


## contime

> Εγώ έγραψα στο συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ "*Ενδιαφέρουσες* οι εξελίξεις... Μακάρι να υπάρξει *αντίστοιχη* κινητικότητα και από τις άλλες εταιρίες."
> 
> Κοινώς: δεν ξέρω εάν "χαίρομαι" αλλά ... σίγουρα δεν λυπάμαι! Εάν κάποιοι προτιμούν τα περισσότερα από 6,5ευρώ/ΜΒ από το 0,5ευρώ/ΜΒ ... πείτε μου κι εμένα!


Η βοντα ηδη στα προγραμματα που δινει data, μετα την καταναλωση του δωρεαν ογκου δινει 0,1 ευρω το mb.

----------


## mrsaccess

@greatst
Imo το θέμα είναι πως στα συγκεκριμένα προγράμματα ακόμη και με 20€ μηνιαίο πάγιο σου δίνουν μόλις 20MB και μόλις 20 λεπτά κλήσεων προς μη Wind αριθμούς. Ακόμη και για τα σχετικά «αξιοπρεπή» 250ΜΒ πρέπει να πάρεις ένα συμβόλαιο των 45€.

Επιπλέον ακόμη και με 0.5€/ΜΒ ο λογαριασμός μπορεί να ανέβει πολύ εύκολα καθώς πλέον είναι κοινές οι εφαρμογές που καταναλώνουν ακόρεστα data, πχ εφαρμογές για youtube, googlemaps ή η δωρεάν πλοήγηση της Nokia που μπορεί να κατεβάσει αυτόματα χάρτες από το διαδίκτυο.

----------


## petasis

> Δεν είναι λύση η αλλαγή σε f2g γιατί έχεις μεν φθηνό internet αλλά πανάκριβες κλήσεις.


Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις λίγο για τις κλήσεις;
Γιατί είμαι σε κοσμοκάρτα, με αναμονή φορητότητας σε F2G. Στους τιμοκαταλόγους που κοίταξα, έχουν τις ίδιες χρεώσεις. Γιατί λες ότι είναι πανάκριβες;
Είναι ακριβότερες από κοσμοκάρτα;

----------


## marcus1

> Η βοντα ηδη στα προγραμματα που δινει data, μετα την καταναλωση του δωρεαν ογκου δινει 0,1 ευρω το mb.


H Cosmote, ετνωμεταξύ, σκοπεύει να εγκαταλείψει την αγορά καρτοκινητής? Γιατί με αυτά που (δεν) κάνει τελευταία είναι σαν να προσπαθεί να διαλύσει την πελατειακή της βάση.

----------


## mrsaccess

> Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις λίγο για τις κλήσεις;
> Γιατί είμαι σε κοσμοκάρτα, με αναμονή φορητότητας σε F2G. Στους τιμοκαταλόγους που κοίταξα, έχουν τις ίδιες χρεώσεις. Γιατί λες ότι είναι πανάκριβες;
> Είναι ακριβότερες από κοσμοκάρτα;


Γιατί τα 1500 λεπτά είναι μόνο προς F2G. Για να πάρεις οπουδήποτε αλλού (Wind, Q, σταθερά, vodafone, cosmote) πληρώνεις 0.366€ το λεπτό.

Δες το αντίστοιχο της Q card. Με 4€ έχεις 400ΜΒ internet και 6000 λεπτά προς Wind και Q. Επομένως πληρώνεις μόνο για σταθερά, vodafone, cosmote. Ωστόσο το λεπτό έχει 0,216€ και αν ανανεώσεις από το internet παίρνεις 50% παραπάνω αξία.

Βέβαια η Q αφαιρεί το φόρο κινητής τηλεφωνίας από την κάρτα (12%) ενώ η Wind δεν ξέρω αν το κάνει.

Τέλος το F2G έχει και κάποια non-stop αλλά δεν αξίζουν και τόσο εκτός και αν έχεις συγκεκριμένες ανάγκες.

----------


## contime

> H Cosmote, ετνωμεταξύ, σκοπεύει να εγκαταλείψει την αγορά καρτοκινητής? Γιατί με αυτά που (δεν) κάνει τελευταία είναι σαν να προσπαθεί να διαλύσει την πελατειακή της βάση.


Oσο βλεπει οτι τα προβατα δεν αλλαζουν μαντρι...

----------


## mrsaccess

@petasis
Επιπλέον η q έχει χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο από το πρώτο δευτερόλεπτο. Η F2G έχει ελάχιστη χρέωση 30'', δηλαδή η αναπάντητη μπορεί να σου πάει 18 λεπτά.

----------


## nio25

Το 1,5gb το μήνα είναι μέχρι και σήμερα;
Αν κάποιος δηλαδή ενεργοποιήσει την προσφορά αργότερα δεν θα έχει καθόλου internet;

----------


## harris

> Το 1,5gb το μήνα είναι μέχρι και σήμερα;


Μάλλον  :Razz:

----------


## greatst

> Η βοντα ηδη στα προγραμματα που δινει data, μετα την καταναλωση του δωρεαν ογκου δινει 0,1 ευρω το mb.


Ακόμη καλύτερα!  :Smile: 




> @greatst
> Imo το θέμα είναι πως στα συγκεκριμένα προγράμματα ακόμη και με 20€ μηνιαίο πάγιο σου δίνουν μόλις 20MB και μόλις 20 λεπτά κλήσεων προς μη Wind αριθμούς. Ακόμη και για τα σχετικά «αξιοπρεπή» 250ΜΒ πρέπει να πάρεις ένα συμβόλαιο των 45€.
> 
> Επιπλέον ακόμη και με 0.5€/ΜΒ ο λογαριασμός μπορεί να ανέβει πολύ εύκολα καθώς πλέον είναι κοινές οι εφαρμογές που καταναλώνουν ακόρεστα data, πχ εφαρμογές για youtube, googlemaps ή η δωρεάν πλοήγηση της Nokia που μπορεί να κατεβάσει αυτόματα χάρτες από το διαδίκτυο.


Δεν θα διαφωνήσω σε αυτό!

----------


## frenty

> @petasis
> Επιπλέον η q έχει χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο από το πρώτο δευτερόλεπτο. Η F2G έχει ελάχιστη χρέωση 30'', δηλαδή η αναπάντητη μπορεί να σου πάει 18 λεπτά.


Όχι η αναπάντητη.
Η απαντημένη έστω και 1", πάει 18 λεπτά.

----------


## mrsaccess

Ναι αυτό εννοούσα με το _μπορεί_, αν πας για αναπάντητη και το σηκώσει και ο άλλος.  :Wink:

----------


## arial

Πηρα και εγω μια τετοια καρτουλα Wind, και το ενεργοποιησα, εχουν οι δικοι μου Wind οποτε βολευει το καλοκαιρι που στο εξοχικο δεν εχουμε σταθερο τηλεφωνο.

----------


## Sebu

Πλακα πλακα εχουμε καμια αξιοπιστη πηγη για κανενα καλο/αξιοπρεπες adsm modem???

----------


## daffy

> Πλακα πλακα εχουμε καμια αξιοπιστη πηγη για κανενα καλο/αξιοπρεπες adsm modem???


Άμα δεις τέλος της προηγούμενης σελίδας έριξα 1-2 ερωτήσεις και μερικές τιμές αλλά κανείς δεν σχολίασε.

----------


## ipo

Αφού το έχουμε γράψει πόσες φορές στο νήμα για modem από ebay. 30€ για modem 3.6Mbps και 50 για 7.2Mbps. Me 60€ βρίσκεις modem που υποστηρίζουν HSUPA για 2Mbps upstream.

----------


## petasis

> Γιατί τα 1500 λεπτά είναι μόνο προς F2G. Για να πάρεις οπουδήποτε αλλού (Wind, Q, σταθερά, vodafone, cosmote) πληρώνεις 0.366€ το λεπτό.
> 
> Δες το αντίστοιχο της Q card. Με 4€ έχεις 400ΜΒ internet και 6000 λεπτά προς Wind και Q. Επομένως πληρώνεις μόνο για σταθερά, vodafone, cosmote. Ωστόσο το λεπτό έχει 0,216€ και αν ανανεώσεις από το internet παίρνεις 50% παραπάνω αξία.
> 
> Βέβαια η Q αφαιρεί το φόρο κινητής τηλεφωνίας από την κάρτα (12%) ενώ η Wind δεν ξέρω αν το κάνει.
> 
> Τέλος το F2G έχει και κάποια non-stop αλλά δεν αξίζουν και τόσο εκτός και αν έχεις συγκεκριμένες ανάγκες.


Ευχαριστώ!  :One thumb up: 
Κατάλαβα, συγκρίνεις με την Q. Γιατί το πρόβατο (εγώ  :Razz: ) ήμουν στην κοσμοκάρτα:
http://www.cosmote.gr/cosmote/cosmot...B5%CE%B9%CF%82

Χρέωση 0,0060 €/δευτ. (0,36  € το λεπτό), ελάχιστη χρέωση 30 δευτ. Ότι και η F2G πάνω κάτω...

Όσο για τον φόρο, και η wind το αφαιρεί από την κάρτα.

----------


## greatst

> Ευχαριστώ! 
> Κατάλαβα, συγκρίνεις με την Q. Γιατί το πρόβατο (εγώ ) ήμουν στην κοσμοκάρτα:
> http://www.cosmote.gr/cosmote/cosmot...B5%CE%B9%CF%82
> 
> Χρέωση 0,0060 €/δευτ. (0,36  € το λεπτό), ελάχιστη χρέωση 30 δευτ. Ότι και η F2G πάνω κάτω...
> 
> Όσο για τον φόρο, και η wind το αφαιρεί από την κάρτα.


Για την COSMOKAPTA να μην ξεχνάμε βέβαια ότι με κάρτα 20ευρώ/μήνα έχει χρεώσεις "συμβολαίου"  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

> Για την COSMOKAPTA να μην ξεχνάμε βέβαια ότι με κάρτα 20ευρώ/μήνα έχει χρεώσεις "συμβολαίου"


Οι οποίες και πάλι είναι 50% ακριβότερες από Q card-easy recharge.

----------


## mrsaccess

Επίσης και η WIND καρτοκινητή έχει καλές χρεώσεις αλλά δεν έχει καθόλου πακέτα internet. Είπαμε, τα έχουν προβλέψει όλα.

----------


## paodim

μπορει να μου πει καποιοσ γιατι οι γελοιοι εχοθν βαλει μεχρι σημερα το 1.5 gb για το ιντερνετ δηλ ποτε να προλαβουμε να βαλουμε winδ πολλοι θα το ηθελαν για το ιντερνετ,για ποιο λογο μεχρι σημερα..ελεοσ....χανουν πελατεσ ετσι...εγω αν ειχε καποιεσ μερεσ παραταση θα βΑΖΑ wind allaaaaa!

----------


## greatst

> Οι οποίες και πάλι είναι 50% ακριβότερες από Q card-easy recharge.


Αυτό δεν το έλαβα υπόψη!  :Thinking: 

Είχα πάρει νούμερο Q από τα πρώτα που είχαν βγει, τότε που είχε σήμα μέσω Vodafone (εθνική περιαγωγή). Μην μου βάζετε ιδέες να ξαναπάω προς τα εκεί... χμ... :Thinking:

----------


## pelasgian

Ε, πάρτε μία wind καρτοκινητή και μία wind f2g και είσαστε κομπλέ. 

Εγώ πάντως, είχα ένα, πήρα και άλλα ... δύο, διότι έπαθα πολιτισμικό σοκ με την προσφορά και είπα να τους ακουμπήσω 5+5 + 5+5 (αγορά sim) + (έναρξη) έτσι για να κάνουν «καλό ταμείο» και να στείλουν δύο - τρία κρασάκια στο παλικάρι που το σκέφτηκε. 

Δεν θα «βιάσω» το service τους, απλά το θεωρώ εξαιρετικό να βλέπω email, skype, gps ephimeris, google maps κλπ κλπ κλπ από το κινητό μου χωρίς τον φόβο των εβροτέων (κομιτατζίδες ... από το Τυχερό). 

Ε, θα δώσω μία σε συγγενή και μία σε φίλο και κομπλέ. 

Ευχαριστώ wind, έπιασε τόπο το kaiser.

----------


## paodim

ρε παιδια σιγουρα ηταν μεχρι σημερα γιατι εγω στο site τησ wind 30/4 βλεπω(οσο αναφορα το ιντερνετ),καλο θα ηταν να ξερουμε σιγουρα μεχρι ποτε ειναι,θα εκτιμουσα μια παντηση καθωσ ενδιαφερομαι...! :Thinking:

----------


## akist

Άλλοι λένε μέχρι και σήμερα, άλλοι λένε μέχρι τις 30/4. Συνεννόηση μπαγλαμάς. :Thumb down: 
Tην Παρασκευή πάντως που είχα πάει στο κατάστημα της γειτονιάς μου ο τυπάκος με είπε ότι είναι μέχρι τέλη Απρίλη. Άντε να βγάλεις άκρη με την Wind :Whip: .

----------


## Sebu

> Αφού το έχουμε γράψει πόσες φορές στο νήμα για modem από ebay. 30€ για modem 3.6Mbps και 50 για 7.2Mbps. Me 60€ βρίσκεις modem που υποστηρίζουν HSUPA για 2Mbps upstream.


Ναι βρε το ξερω, κανα λινκ ψαχνω ευκαιρο  :Razz:

----------


## stud1118

> Το k3565-z που έχω απο το πρόγραμμα της VF mobile broadband on demand μπορεί να δουλέψει η sim της Wind? Ρυθμίσεις;;


δεν παίζει... το έχει κλειδωμένο η vodafone... κατάλαβε ότι θα της φύγουν όλοι οι pre-paid πελάτες με αυτά που κάνει και προσπαθεί να τους μαντρώσει  :ROFL: 

FYI:  η 3G USB κάρτα που αναφέρεις είναι της ZTE και  δεν παίζει καλά με linux και Macinstosh. Στο site της Vodafone όμως αναφέρουν ότι δίνουν την κάρτα K3565 (που είναι της Huawei που όντως  παίζει μια χαρά)  :Thumb down: 
Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πως μπορούμε να flushαρουμε την Κ3565-Ζ και να της βάλουμε το κανονικό της πρόγραμμα και όχι το κλειδωμένο της vodafone ;

Στα καθ'ημάς.... τρομερή προσφορά από την WIND... και γω στις 23:45 της 23/3 την ενεργοποίησα  :Smile: ... τώρα ψάχνω για 3G USB dongle   :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: stud1118 πρόσθεσε 14 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δεν είναι κλειδωμένα τα modems ούτε απαγορεύεται να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις με συνδέσεις άλλης εταιρείας. Κι εγώ με της vodafone παίζω κανονικά. Κατέβασε τον wind connection manager από το site της wind και θα παίξει με την μία


Το ότι θα παίξει με το wind connection manager δεν σημαίνει ότι το modem Κ3565-Ζ της Vodafone δεν είναι κλειδωμένο. Προσπάθησε να βάλεις το APN της WIND στο πρόγραμμα Vodafone mobilie connect... δεν θα σε συνδέσει !
Άρα ή θα πρέπει να το flushαρουμε ή σε κάθε pc/laptop θα πρέπει να κατεβάσουμε το wind connection manager, το αντίστοιχο της cosmote και πάει λέγοντας αν είμαστε και στο εξωτερικό...
να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους, το vodafone mobile broadband on demand μπροστά σε αυτήν την προσφορά της WIND δεν πιάνει μία .

----------


## traderman

Το k3565-z δεν ειναι κλειδωμενο.Απλα πρεπει να βαλεις το αναλογο connection manager η της wind η της cosmote η της vodafone.
Eξαλλου πως ειναι δυνατον ενα modem να δουλεψει χωρις το αναλογο connection manager?

----------


## ipo

> Όμως βρήκα online αυτό εδώ, το οποίο μου φαίνεται οτι είναι καλύτερο μοντέλο από τα 3 που δίνουν οι εταιρείες εδώ με τις άνωθεν τιμές (άμα κάνω λάθος να με διορθώσει κάποιος), και το οποίο βγαίνει και πιό φτηνά μαζί με τα μεταφορικά κάπου στα 44€. Επίσης κάπου διάβασα οτι παίζει κανονικά και σε linux το συγκεκριμένο (το οποίο είναι τεκμήριο αγοράς για μένα). Αρχικά έχω δίκιο σε αυτό που λέω, και επίσης γνωρίζει κανείς αυτό το site; Υπάρχει feedback δηλαδή;


Μπορείς να βρεις το Ε220 με 30€ στο ebay. Για απρόσκοπτη χρήση σε όλα τα λειτουργικά συστήματα, pda και γενικότερα συσκευές που έχουν wifi (π.χ. ipod touch, psp, laptop, desktop), υπάρχει με 80€ το MiFi της Huawei. Παίρνει το σήμα 3G και το στέλνει με wifi μέχρι και σε 5 συσκευές.

Σε Ubuntu 8.10, 9.10 x64 έχω χρησιμοποιήσει επιτυχώς τα huawei E169 και Ε180.

Τα huawei E169, E170, E180 έχω χρησιμοποιήσει επιτυχώς σε windows xp 32bit, vista 32bit, 7 64bit. Το πιο καινούριο και με καλύτερα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά είναι το Ε180, το οποίο όμως δεν έδειξε ιδιαίτερη σταθερότητα σε windows 7 x64, σε αντίθεση με τα xp που δουλεύει ασταμάτητα ώρες.

Αν και το Ε169 είναι ως προς τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά το πιο αργό (δεν υποστηρίζει HSUPA, οπότε το upstream περιορίζεται στα 384Kbps, αντί για τα 2Mbit που υποστηρίζουν τα άλλα δύο modem), είναι εκείνο που με έχει κερδίσει με διαφορά από τα άλλα δύο, ως προς τη σταθερότητα, τη συμβατότητα με άλλες συσκευές στο λειτουργικό. Value for money με τα 45-50 ευρώ που κοστίζει.

----------


## BASIL1994

Ρε παιδια εγώ πηρα το τηλ κέντρο  του πλαισιο και βγηκε μια τυπισσα και μου ειπε οτι το  Κ 3565 παίζει μονο με voda τι να πω έπεσα σε άσχετη?
http://www.plaisio.gr/Cell-Phones-In...6000000805.htm
Τί να κανώ ? αν αγορασω το κ3565 θα έχω ιντερνετ με σύνδεση με την wind στο laptop 
Kαι ένα άλλο το ΜΙFIi  της huawei me 80 ευρώ μπορώ να το βρω σε καταστήματα η μόνο  με παραγγελία ηλεκτρονικά?

----------


## jap

> Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πως μπορούμε να flushαρουμε την Κ3565-Ζ και να της βάλουμε το κανονικό της πρόγραμμα και όχι το κλειδωμένο της vodafone ;


Ψάξε λίγο στο google. Βάλε το μοντέλο του στικ και τη λέξη unbranding. Θα βρεις πλήρεις οδηγίες. Άλλο το καρφωμένο software και άλλο το κλείδωμα.

----------


## traderman

Κυριοι μην ακουτε τι λενε οι πωλητες.Πολλα παιδια και εγω ο ιδιος σας εχουν γραψει οτι το εν λογω στικ δλδ το Κ3565-Ζ δουλευει κανονικα αρκει να κατεβασετε το Wind connection manager και αν χρειαστει και τους drivers για το λειτουργικο σας.Θα τα βρειτε ολα στο site της wind.

----------


## grayden

Υπάρχει το WMWifiRouter που σου επιτρέπει να μοιράζεις τη σύνδεση μέσω USB/Bluetooth/*Wifi*.

----------


## hypest

Δοκίμασε κανένας σήμερα να κάνει ενεργοποίηση της προσφοράς; Ποια τα αποτελέσματα; 

Καταλάβαμε δηλαδή τελικά τι σήμαινε το "εώς 1.5GB... εώς 23/3";

----------


## paodim

καλη ερωτηση απο hypest ...θα ηταν ενδιαφερον μια απαντηση!χεχε

----------


## sotisdiv

Πλέον το 1,5Gb έγινε 100Mb (το μήνα).
Ευτυχώς πρόλαβα. :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Πράγματι, το αναφέρουν πλέον και στην ιστοσελίδα τους. Ενημερώθηκε η αρχική είδηση.

Όποιος πρόλαβε.

Μου είπε μία γνωστή ότι πήγε χτες σε κατάστημα wind για να πάρει πακέτο και να κάνει ταυτοποίηση και της είπαν ότι δε μπορούν να την κάνουν άμεσα και δε θα προλάβει την προσφορά, διότι εκκρεμούν εκατοντάδες αιτήσεις για τον ίδιο σκοπό.  :Shocked:

----------


## hypest

χεχε, είχα "προβλέψει" 40ΜΒ χθες (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=337) οπότε πάλι καλά...

μπράβο Wind... ευχαριστώ όπως και να έχει, αλλά η όλη φάση εξελίχθηκε με ασόβαρο τρόπο  :Sad:

----------


## kostas2005

Σε κατάστημα που πήγα χτες και με το CC που μίλησα πριν λίγο μου είπαν ότι τίποτα δεν έχει αλλάξει και το 1,5g ισχύει κανονικά..(δεν τους έχουν ενημερώσει η κάνουν την πάπια)

υπάρχει τρόπος να μας ενημερώσει η wind τι υπόλοιπο έχουμε στο ίντερνετ ?

----------


## greatst

Προσωπική γνώμη μου είναι ότι η μείωση από τα ~1500ΜΒ στα 100ΜΒ είναι ... πολύ μεγάλη! Θα έβρισκα (για χρήση από κινητά όπως το iPhone) ένα νούμερο γύρω στα 500ΜΒ επαρκές και λογικό.  :Cool:

----------


## arial

> Μου είπε μία γνωστή ότι πήγε χτες σε κατάστημα wind για να πάρει πακέτο και να κάνει ταυτοποίηση και της είπαν ότι δε μπορούν να την κάνουν άμεσα και δε θα προλάβει την προσφορά, διότι εκκρεμούν εκατοντάδες αιτήσεις για τον ίδιο σκοπό.


Eγω παντως χτες που πηγα σε καταστημα Wind, μου δωσανε αμεσα ενα πακετο συνδεσης και την ταυτοποιηση του κινητου. Μαλιστα δεν θυμομουν και τον αριθμο ταυτοτητας, αλλα οπως μου ειπαν οτι δεν πειραζει, και οτι γινετε και χωρις.

Παντως με αυτη την προσφορα... εξασφαλισανε πολλους πελατες  :Smile:

----------


## mrsaccess

Σε όσους έκαναν αίτηση φορητότητας μέχρι χθες η Wind οφείλει να τους δώσει 1.5GB και όχι 100MB αν σέβεται τους πελάτες της.

----------


## daffy

Ε ρε απατεωνιές, μπανανία κανονικά. Και χτες στο τηλ ο υπάλληλος να μου λέει "και αύριο και μεθάυριο να κάνεις την ενεργοποίηση πάλι 1.5gb θα παίρνεις". Τι να πεις. Πάλι καλά που είχαν βγάλει λογικά από λάθος πιο νωρίς το banner στο site και βγήκε εδώ μέσα και βιαστήκαμε όσοι βιαστήκαμε.



> Μου είπε μία γνωστή ότι πήγε χτες σε κατάστημα wind για να πάρει πακέτο και να κάνει ταυτοποίηση και της είπαν ότι δε μπορούν να την κάνουν άμεσα και δε θα προλάβει την προσφορά, διότι εκκρεμούν εκατοντάδες αιτήσεις για τον ίδιο σκοπό.


Πάντως χτες κατά τις 4 που πήγα σε κατάστημα της wind στο μαρούσι μου έκαναν κανονικά την ταυτοποίηση. Είχε 5 υπαλλήλους μέσα το κατάστημα, η μια με εξυπηρετούσε και οι άλλοι 4 καθόντουσαν και συζήτουσαν γελώντας. Προσωπικά φόρτο εργασίας δεν είδα ούτε κατά διάνοια.

----------


## ipo

> Eγω παντως χτες που πηγα σε καταστημα Wind, μου δωσανε αμεσα ενα πακετο συνδεσης και την ταυτοποιηση του κινητου. Μαλιστα δεν θυμομουν και τον αριθμο ταυτοτητας, αλλα οπως μου ειπαν οτι δεν πειραζει, και οτι γινετε και χωρις.


Έκανες ταυτοποίηση χωρίς ταυτότητα; Με τι επίσημο έγγραφο; Απλά προφορική δήλωση;

----------


## arial

> Έκανες ταυτοποίηση χωρίς ταυτότητα; Με τι επίσημο έγγραφο; Απλά προφορική δήλωση;


Με κανενα επισημο εγγραφο, δεν περιμενα πως θα γινει και χτες η ταυτοποιηση.

----------


## ipo

> Με κανενα επισημο εγγραφο, δεν περιμενα πως θα γινει και χτες η ταυτοποιηση.


Σε ποιο κατάστημα Wind βρίσκεται αυτός ο υπάλληλος που καταχωρεί στη βάση δεδομένων ονόματα και αποδίδει ευθύνες χωρίς επίσημα έγγραφα; Εξαιρετικά ανεύθυνη στάση που εν δυνάμει εκθέτει οποιονδήποτε από εμάς, αν κάποιος δηλώσει το όνομά μας.

----------


## arial

> Σε ποιο κατάστημα Wind βρίσκεται αυτός ο ανεύθυνος υπάλληλος που καταχωρεί στη βάση δεδομένων ονόματα και αποδίδει ευθύνες χωρίς επίσημα έγγραφα;


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Mπορει να μην ειναι μονο σε αυτο το καταστημα  :Wink:

----------


## daffy

> Με κανενα επισημο εγγραφο, δεν περιμενα πως θα γινει και χτες η ταυτοποιηση.


Αν επιτρέπεται τι φορούσες;  :Razz: 

Δεν είναι λογικό αυτό το πράγμα, εμένα στην αρχή μου ζήτησαν και ΑΦΜ αφού είχα ήδη δώσει την ταυτότητα και η κοπέλα αντέγραφε 5 λεπτά όλα τα στοιχεία στο pc και μετά μου ζήτησε και προφορικά στάθερο τηλ, διεύθυνση, ταχυδρομικό κώδικα και δεν θυμάμαι τι άλλο, προφανώς για crosschecking σε περίπτωση που είχε αλλάξει κάτι από τότε που έβγαλα την ταυτότητα. Ευτυχώς δεν επέμεινε στο αφμ αφού της είπα οτι δεν το θυμάμαι απ'έξω.

----------


## arial

> Αν επιτρέπεται τι φορούσες; 
> 
> Δεν είναι λογικό αυτό το πράγμα, εμένα στην αρχή μου ζήτησαν και ΑΦΜ αφού είχα ήδη δώσει την ταυτότητα και η κοπέλα αντέγραφε 5 λεπτά όλα τα στοιχεία στο pc και μετά μου ζήτησε και προφορικά στάθερο τηλ, διεύθυνση, ταχυδρομικό κώδικα και δεν θυμάμαι τι άλλο, προφανώς για crosschecking σε περίπτωση που είχε αλλάξει κάτι από τότε που έβγαλα την ταυτότητα. Ευτυχώς δεν επέμεινε στο αφμ αφού της είπα οτι δεν το θυμάμαι απ'έξω.


Χαχαχαχα daffy !

Ευτυχως δεν μου ζητησαν ουτε AΦΜ, γιατι ουτε καν θα το θυμομουν... αλλα ολα τα αλλα τα ζητησαν. Μονο φωτογραφια δεν ζητησαν  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

Ποιο κατάστημα ήταν arial;

----------


## daffy

> Μονο φωτογραφια δεν ζητησαν


Και οι 10 cctv κάμερες που σε έπαιρναν από όλες τις μεριές και σε έγραφαν σε hd στο πίσω δωματιάκι τι ρόλο νομίζεις οτι βαράνε;  :Razz:

----------


## pelasgian

Για το ΑΦΜ ούτε σε εμένα επέμειναν, αλλά τους είπα ότι έχω λογαριασμό μαζί τους, οπότε να το δουν από εκεί. 

Χθες που ενεργοποίησα δύο, όπως και αντιπροχθές άλλο ένα, έλεγε 3,000'+3,000sms+3000MiB το μήνυμα φωνής. 

Τώρα, αν σήμερα μας πει «και 3,000 αυγά Τουρκίας», θα μας πούνε οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## arial

ipo sorry αλλα δεν θελω να πω...

daffy να τους πω να μου στειλει καμια τοτε , να εχω καβαντζα  :Laughing:

----------


## ipo

> ipo sorry αλλα δεν θελω να πω...


Πρέπει να αναφέρεις τη συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά, διότι όπως είπα πρόκειται για μεγάλη ανευθυνότητα. Πώς δέχεται η Wind να περνάει υπάλληλός της στοιχεία χωρίς να ελέγχει την ταυτότητα;

Αν αφήσουμε έτσι τέτοιες καταστάσεις, σε λίγο καιρό θα μας λένε από τη wind να αναλάβουμε την ευθύνη για χρήση τηλεφώνου, ενώ δε θα έχουμε σχέση με συγκεκριμένο αριθμό και θα τρέχουμε να αποδείξουμε ότι δεν είμαστε ελέφαντες.

Είναι φοβερά ανεύθυνο, να υπάρχει υπάλληλος της Wind που να καταχωρεί στοιχεία μόνο με προφορική δήλωση του πελάτη. Τουλάχιστον σε παρακαλώ πήγαινε και πες στον ίδιο ότι με αυτό που κάνει εν δυνάμει εκθέτει κόσμο. Αν η Wind δεν έχει φροντίσει να προσλάβει υπαλλήλους που καταλαβαίνουν πότε η τυπικότητα είναι ουσίας, τότε τουλάχιστον να τους βοηθήσουμε εμείς να το καταλάβουν.

Αν δε θέλεις να βοηθήσεις, τι να πω...

----------


## LeGendGR

Εγω μολις ενεργοποιησα την προσφορα 3000λεπτα 3000 sms 3000mb μου ειπε και δεν εχω κανει ταυτοποιηση.....

----------


## daffy

> Χθες που ενεργοποίησα δύο, όπως και αντιπροχθές άλλο ένα, έλεγε 3,000'+3,000sms+3000MiB το μήνυμα φωνής.


Το επίφοβο όμως είναι οτι τον αριθμό των mb στον αναφέρει μόνο κατά την αρχική ενεργοποίηση, και αυτό προφορικά. Δηλαδή με την ίδια κάρτα που ενεργοποίησα χτες και κατά την ενεργοποίηση μου είπε οτι έχω 3.000mb αν ξαναπάρω τώρα στο 1245 απλά μου λέει οτι έχω 3000λεπτά και 3000sms, για τα mb ούτε λόγος. Άρα δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να αποδείξεις μόνος σου το πότε έκανες την ενεργοποίηση και το αν δικαιούσαι 1.5gb ή 100mb ανά μήνα. Αυτό είναι που με φοβίζει κάπως εμένα.

----------


## panoc

> Το επίφοβο όμως είναι οτι τον αριθμό των mb στον αναφέρει μόνο κατά την αρχική ενεργοποίηση, και αυτό προφορικά. Δηλαδή με την ίδια κάρτα που ενεργοποίησα χτες και κατά την ενεργοποίηση μου είπε οτι έχω 3.000mb αν ξαναπάρω τώρα στο 1245 απλά μου λέει οτι έχω 3000λεπτά και 3000sms, για τα mb ούτε λόγος. Άρα δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να αποδείξεις μόνος σου το πότε έκανες την ενεργοποίηση και το αν δικαιούσαι 1.5gb ή 100mb ανά μήνα. Αυτό είναι που με φοβίζει κάπως εμένα.


οντως δεν αναφερει υπολοιπο MB, ειχα ενεργοποιησει τη προσφορα τη 2η μερα μετα την ανακοινωση της και σαν υπολοιπο αναφερει μονο τα δωρεαν λεπτά ομιλιας και τον αριθμο sms, τιποτα για MB.

----------


## dchatz

Εγω παντως που είχα έτσι κι αλλιώς F2G εδω και μήνες και απλώς έστειλα το κενο μυνημα δεν φοβάμαι. Ετσι κι αλλιώς έχω το απαντητικό μύνημα απο τη WIND.

Δεν ξερω αν προαναφερθηκε αλλα με FRING περασε κανονικότατα κλήση SIP μεσω OMNIVOICE και μάλιστα χωρίς ιδιαίτερη καθυστέρηση. Θα έλεγα με την αναμενόμενη καθυστέρηση που θα είχε και αν επαιρνα απο την ADSL στο σπίτι. Καλά νέα αυτά αλλα μην τα κόψουν.

----------


## daffy

> Εγω παντως που είχα έτσι κι αλλιώς F2G εδω και μήνες και απλώς έστειλα το κενο μυνημα δεν φοβάμαι. Ετσι κι αλλιώς έχω το απαντητικό μύνημα απο τη WIND.


Κι εγω το ένα F2G το έχω από το 2002 αν θυμάμαι καλά και είναι ο βασικός μου αριθμός αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει κάτι, παραμένει η απουσία χειροπιαστής απόδειξης του χρονικού της ενεργοποίησης. Το sms θα το έλυνε αυτό αλλά κάπου εδώ μέσα είχα διαβάσει νομίζω οτι υπήρχε ένα σχετικό πρόβλημα με μερικά sms και είπα να το πάω μέσω της ασφαλούς οδού, δηλαδή της τηλεφωνικής ενεργοποίησης.

----------


## dchatz

Καλά αν κάνουν ότι κόβουν το 1,5 GB σε κάτι άλλο π.χ. 100 ΜΒ  θα είναι πολύ Edit: [ xxx ]. Στο μύνημα δεν φαίνεται ακριβως τι σου δινουν και τι ενεργοποίησες αλλα θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αυτό δεν παίζει, να κάνουν κάποια αλλαγή καθότι κάποιοι εδω μέσα έχουν αποθηκευσει τις σχετικές ιστοσελίδες της προσφοράς και γενικότερα ολο αυτο θα είναι για πολύ κράξιμο.
Ας ελπίζουμε οτι δεν θα γίνει.

----------


## ipo

> κάποιοι εδω μέσα έχουν αποθηκευσει τις σχετικές ιστοσελίδες της προσφοράς και γενικότερα ολο αυτο θα είναι για πολύ κράξιμο.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...B5#post3388383
Φυλάμε τα μισά για να έχουμε τα ρούχα μας (Κωνσταντάρας).

Θα ανεβάσω το αρχείο και στο φόρουμ για να το έχει εύκαιρο όποιος το θέλει, αν του αρνηθούν αυτά που υποσχέθηκαν.

----------


## traderman

> Πρέπει να αναφέρεις τη συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά, διότι όπως είπα πρόκειται για μεγάλη ανευθυνότητα. Πώς δέχεται η Wind να περνάει υπάλληλός της στοιχεία χωρίς να ελέγχει την ταυτότητα;
> 
> Αν αφήσουμε έτσι τέτοιες καταστάσεις, σε λίγο καιρό θα μας λένε από τη wind να αναλάβουμε την ευθύνη για χρήση τηλεφώνου, ενώ δε θα έχουμε σχέση με συγκεκριμένο αριθμό και θα τρέχουμε να αποδείξουμε ότι δεν είμαστε ελέφαντες.
> 
> Είναι φοβερά ανεύθυνο, να υπάρχει υπάλληλος της Wind που να καταχωρεί στοιχεία μόνο με προφορική δήλωση του πελάτη. Τουλάχιστον σε παρακαλώ πήγαινε και πες στον ίδιο ότι με αυτό που κάνει εν δυνάμει εκθέτει κόσμο. Αν η Wind δεν έχει φροντίσει να προσλάβει υπαλλήλους που καταλαβαίνουν πότε η τυπικότητα είναι ουσίας, τότε τουλάχιστον να τους βοηθήσουμε εμείς να το καταλάβουν.
> 
> Αν δε θέλεις να βοηθήσεις, τι να πω...


Την ανευθυνοτητα του πελατη που υπογραφει στην υπευθυνη δηλωση που την βαζεις?

----------


## daffy

> Την ανευθυνοτητα του πελατη που υπογραφει στην υπευθυνη δηλωση που την βαζεις?


Ποιά υπεύθυνη δήλωση ρε παιδιά; Υπογράφουμε κιόλας; Εγω δεν υπέγραψα τίποτα. Βρε μπας και κάθε κατάστημα έχει δικιά του πατέντα ταυτοποίησης;  :Thinking:

----------


## arial

daffy μην ανησυχεις, ουτε εγω υπεγραψα κατι   :Smile: 

Προβλεπω να βγει παλι ο ipο και να με κραζει  :Razz:

----------


## daffy

Εσύ υπέγραψες την καρδιά του υπαλλήλου, γι'αυτό την έβγαλες λάδι χωρίς χαρτιά  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

τι λέτε ρε παιδιά ?
Όταν τον Σεπτέμβρη πήγα Q και έκανα και ταυτοποίηση, μόνο τι νούμερο εσώρουχο δεν καταχώρησαν, και υπέγραψα Υπεύθυνη δήλωση.
Υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις υπέγραψα και σε 2 F2G που ταυτοποίησα την Δευτέρα.
Πως δέχονται ενεργοποίηση/ταυτοποίηση χωρίς επίσημο έγγραφο και υπογραφή της ΥΔ ????
Αν πάω και ενεργοποιήσω με ξένα στοιχεία και κάνω κάτι αξιόποινο ποιόν θα κυνηγάνε ?
Απαράδεκτοι στην WIND.

----------


## daffy

Αυτό το thread όσο πάει γίνεται και πιο ενδιαφέρον/σουρεαλιστικό. Ειλικρινά το απολαμβάνω πάρα πολύ επειδή ο καθένας έχει άλλα βιώματα σχετικά με τις υπηρεσίες και φαίνεται το πόσο πιθικίσιο είναι το όλο σύστημα. Sit back and enjoy the ride  :One thumb up:

----------


## ipo

> daffy μην ανησυχεις, ουτε εγω υπεγραψα κατι  
> 
> Προβλεπω να βγει παλι ο ipο και να με κραζει


Arial, πρέπει να επισημάνεις στο συγκεκριμένο υπάλληλο το λάθος, αν και δε νομίζω ότι θα το καταλάβει. Καλύτερα να ενημερώσεις την ίδια τη Wind, διότι αυτή η προβληματική συμπεριφορά μας αφορά *όλους* και είσαι η μόνη που μπορεί να βοηθήσει στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Σε παρακαλώ ανάλαβε την ευθύνη που είναι τώρα στα χέρια σου.

----------


## arial

ipo ο λογος που δεν θελω να πω ειναι γιατι ο συγκεκριμενος υπαλληλος δεν μου εκανε κατι, αλλα ουτε και θελω να απολυθει. 

Ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις  :Smile: 

daffy εχει και την πλακα του ναι  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> ipo ο λογος που δεν θελω να πω ειναι γιατι ο συγκεκριμενος υπαλληλος δεν μου εκανε κατι, αλλα ουτε και θελω να απολυθει. 
> 
> Ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις


Το να σου κάνει κάποιος κάτι, δε σημαίνει να σε βρίσει ή να σε κλέψει.

Μπορεί να είναι χειρότερα να σου φερθεί με το γάντι, αλλά να χρησιμοποιεί την ικανότητα που του έδωσε η εταιρεία (εδώ φταίει το τμήμα ανθρωπίνου δυναμικού της εταιρείας που ίσως δεν έκανε καλή αξιολόγηση κατά την πρόσληψη) να καταχωρεί στοιχεία στο σύστημά της και να αποδίδει ευθύνες βάσει αυτών, χωρίς να καταλαβαίνει την ουσία τους.

Αν αύριο σκάσει μία Ρωσίδα ντυμένη προκλητικά και του πει: "Γεια σου όμορφε. Τσάκω μία καρτούλα, κάνε και μία ταυτοποίηση, Άριαλ Αριαλίδου με λένε. Κράτα και το νούμερό μου..." και σε κυνηγάνε μετά εσένα επειδή το κινητό χρησιμοποιήθηκε για αξιόποινη πράξη, τότε θα είναι αργά.

Και όπως σου είπα πριν, μπορείς τουλάχιστον να ενημερώσεις τον ίδιο για το λάθος του, μήπως και αλλάξει τακτική.

----------


## traderman

> Ποιά υπεύθυνη δήλωση ρε παιδιά; Υπογράφουμε κιόλας; Εγω δεν υπέγραψα τίποτα. Βρε μπας και κάθε κατάστημα έχει δικιά του πατέντα ταυτοποίησης;


η συμπλήρωση της Υπεύθυνης Δήλωσης 1599/1986 *ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ  υποχρεωτική* για να πραγματοποιηθεί η ενεργοποίηση του αριθμού  στο οποίο *ταυτόχρονα θα γίνεται και ονομαστικοποίηση.*

----------


## uncharted

το ενδεχομενο να εχουμε κλασικη εφαρμογη τσατρα-πατρα για να *υποβαθμιστει* η σημασια της ταυτοποιησης, δεν βλεπω να σας περνα απο το μυαλο...  :Whistle: 

ενδεικτικα να σας πω οτι ακομα και στην super-οργανωμενη γερμανια εχει υποβαθμιστει η ταυτοποιηση, μιας και ο καθε παροχος κανει τα δικα του...

----------


## daffy

> η συμπλήρωση της Υπεύθυνης Δήλωσης 1599/1986 *ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ  υποχρεωτική* για να πραγματοποιηθεί η ενεργοποίηση του αριθμού  στο οποίο *ταυτόχρονα θα γίνεται και ονομαστικοποίηση.*


Ναι δεν αντιλέγω οτι υπάρχει στα χαρτιά σαν προϋπόθεση. Αλλά στα χαρτιά υπάρχει ανεβασμένο και αυτό εδώ ακόμα, το οποίο είναι άκυρο προφανώς πια.

Το θέμα όμως όπως είπα και πιο πάνω είναι οτι απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω το κάθε κατάστημα κινητής τηλεφωνίας έχει δικιά του μέθοδο ταυτοποίησης/ενεργοποίησης και το συμπέρασμα οτι η ελλάδα μια ζωή θα είναι ελλάδα και όλα θα υπολειτουργούν.

----------


## ipo

> Το θέμα όμως όπως είπα και πιο πάνω είναι οτι απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω το κάθε κατάστημα κινητής τηλεφωνίας έχει δικιά του μέθοδο ταυτοποίησης/ενεργοποίησης και το συμπέρασμα οτι η ελλάδα μια ζωή θα είναι ελλάδα και όλα θα υπολειτουργούν.


...εκτός κι αν εμείς οι ίδιοι απαιτήσουμε να αλλάξει αυτό, αντί να λέμε "άσε μωρέ, Ελλάδα είναι".

----------


## mrsaccess

Τι να απαιτήσουμε; Να μας παρακολουθούν 24/7 μέσω των κινητών; Ούτε στη Κίνα λέμε!  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Τι να απαιτήσουμε; Να μας παρακολουθούν 24/7 μέσω των κινητών; Ούτε στη Κίνα λέμε!


Εφόσον η ταυτοποίηση ισχύει, να απαιτήσουμε να γίνει σωστά, ώστε να μην εκτεθούμε επειδή υπάρχει, σύμφωνα με την arial, υπάλληλος της Wind που ταυτοποιεί χωρίς να σου ζητήσει επίσημο έγγραφο και βασίζεται στην προφορική δήλωση του πελάτη.

Εναλλακτικά, να μην υπάρχει καθόλου ταυτοποίηση.

Όχι όμως να υπάρχει ταυτοποίηση κατά βούληση του υπαλλήλου της Wind, ο οποίος δυνητικά μας εκθέτει. Σου αρέσει αυτό;

----------


## daffy

Δεν έχεις άδικο σε αυτό καθόλου ipo, αλλά νομίζω οτι προτεραιότητα στις απαιτήσεις της μάζας για αλλαγή έχουν 1002 άλλα πράγματα πρώτα πριν έχει κάποια ελάχιστη έστω σημασία το νομότυπο της (ηλίθιας κατ'εμε μιας και πάντα θα υπάρχουν τρόποι να μιλάνε ανώνυμα όσοι πραγματικά θέλουν να μιλάνε ανώνυμα) ταυτοποίησης.


Off Topic


		Που γιατί ψηφίστηκε ο νόμος της ταυτοποίησης; Επειδή τα σκάτωσαν με την απόδραση του Παλαιοκώστα και έπρεπε και καλά να ρίξουν το φταίξιμο κάπου αλλού, και βρήκανε οτι από όλα τα αστεία σημεία της υπόθεσης την ζημιά την έκαναν τα ανώνυμα κνητά. Οι κλασικές κινήσεις ενυπωσιασμού και πυγμής που ακολουθούν πάντα ένα μεγάλο φιάσκο. Είναι γνωστή η τακτική.

----------


## arial

Βασικα ipo σκεφτομαστε διαφορετικα.

Εσυ σκεφτεσαι πως κανεις καλο, με το να δωσεις τον συγκεκριμενο υπαλληλο και το καταστημα, σκεπτομενος οτι θα βοηθησεις το γενικο καλο.

Εγω σκεφτομαι πιο πολυ οτι με το να κανω την συγκεκριμενη κινηση θα οδηγησω καποιον στην ανεργια. 

Αμα σου αρεσει αυτη η κινηση, ξεροντας οτι με τις ενεργειες σου, μπορεις να οδηγησεις καποιον στην απολυση, εμενα δεν μου αρεσει καθολου..

Και ας σταματησει εδω ολο αυτο.. εγω ετσι σκεφτομαι και δεν προκειται να μου αλλαξεις μυαλα.

----------


## uncharted

> Εσυ σκεφτεσαι πως κανεις καλο, με το να δωσεις τον συγκεκριμενο υπαλληλο και το καταστημα, σκεπτομενος οτι θα βοηθησεις το γενικο καλο.
> 
> Εγω σκεφτομαι πιο πολυ οτι με το να κανω την συγκεκριμενη κινηση θα οδηγησω καποιον στην ανεργια.


και εγω σκεφτομαι οτι ειναι ενα ηλιθιο μετρο, με ηλιθια προφαση (παλαιοκωστας), που δεν θα επρεπε να ειχε εφαρμοστει ποτε...

καθενας εχει την αποψη του και ολες ειναι σεβαστες  :Smile:

----------


## lvs

Τελικα μετα την ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΣΗ στην νεα προσφορα η wind για να μην καταρευσει το δικτυο απο σημερα και μεχρι 30 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ θα προσφερει 3000 λεπτα και sms και 100ΜB internet και στην συνεχεια 1500λεπτα-sms και 100mb internet καθε μηνα...Οσοι τυχεροι προλαβαν μεχρι 23 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ θα εχουν 1.5GB καθε μηνα...

----------


## cool11

Γιατι εκοψαν το 1,5 gb?

----------


## kdavid

Πήρα τηλέφωνο την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών και μου είπαν ότι η προσφορά ίσχυε μέχρι χθες... Από σήμερα τα mb είναι 100 και όχι 1500.

Παιδιά χθες που μπήκα στο site δεν έλεγε τίποτα για 23/3. Έλεγε κανονικά ότι ισχύει το 1,5GB για ενεργοποιήσεις μέχρι 30/4. Είναι απλά απαράδεκτοι. Πιστεύω ότι είναι η πιο ευκαιριακή και ανοργάνωτη εταιρία που έχει υπάρξει ποτέ στην Ελλάδα.

Σίγουρα το θέμα σηκώνει διαμαρτυρία στο Συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή.

........Auto merged post: kdavid πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Αν έχει κανένας κάποια δεύτερη ενεργοποιημένη κάρτα wind f2g με το 1,5GB (δηλαδή ενεργοποιημένη μέχρι χθες) και δεν τη χρειάζεται ας μου στείλει ένα pm. Ενδιαφέρομαι να την αγοράσω.

----------


## traderman

Eπειδη το μετρο ειναι ηλιθιο και εμεις δεν συμφωνουμε δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να ρισκαρουμε μελλοντικα τρεχαματα μη ακολουθωντας την επιβαλομενη διαδικασια.

----------


## daffy

> Eπειδη το μετρο ειναι ηλιθιο και εμεις δεν συμφωνουμε δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να ρισκαρουμε μελλοντικα τρεχαματα μη ακολουθωντας την επιβαλομενη διαδικασια.


Α δεν πάμε καλά.. Είδες κανέναν εδώ μέσα να λέει οτι αρνείται να κάνει την ταυτοποίηση ή να συμβουλέυει τους άλλους πως θα την αποφύγουν; Όχι. Αυτό που είδες είναι τους υπέυθυνους/συνυπεύθυνους της διαδικασίας να κρατάνε ασυνεπή και μπαχαλίστικη στάση. Άρα άσε τα "εμείς" και πιάσε τους υπευθύνους που ψήφισαν και έκαναν το planning για την εφαρμογή του μέτρου, τις παραμέτρους της συμφωνίας με τις εταιρείες κινητής και τέλος την συνέπεια των τελευταίων (που αυτό έχει να κάνει και με το κατά πόσον τις αφήνει να είναι ασυνεπείς το ίδιο το κράτος).

Αυτό μας έλειπε, να φταίω εγω προσωπικά επειδή δεν υπέγραψα υπεύθυνη δήλωση που κανείς δεν με είχε ενημερώσει ποτέ για αυτό. Σε όλα τα σποτάκια έλεγαν "ελάτε με την ταυτότητα σας", πήγα με την ταυτότητα μου, την έδωσα, με φακέλωσαν, έφυγα χαρούμενος και νοιώθοντας μια τρομερή νέα αίσθηση ασφάλειας. Και παρ'όλα αυτά με περιλαμβάνεις στο "εμείς"σου. Οκ την επόμενη φορά να επιμείνω να μου πάρουν αποτυπώματα και να μου κάνουν και μια κολονοσκόπηση έτσι για να'μαστε σίγουροι.

----------


## traderman

> Α δεν πάμε καλά.. Είδες κανέναν εδώ μέσα να λέει οτι αρνείται να κάνει την ταυτοποίηση ή να συμβουλέυει τους άλλους πως θα την αποφύγουν; Όχι. Αυτό που είδες είναι τους υπέυθυνους/συνυπεύθυνους της διαδικασίας να κρατάνε ασυνεπή και μπαχαλίστικη στάση. Άρα άσε τα "εμείς" και πιάσε τους υπευθύνους που ψήφισαν και έκαναν το planning για την εφαρμογή του μέτρου, τις παραμέτρους της συμφωνίας με τις εταιρείες κινητής και τέλος την συνέπεια των τελευταίων (που αυτό έχει να κάνει και με το κατά πόσον τις αφήνει να είναι ασυνεπείς το ίδιο το κράτος).
> 
> Αυτό μας έλειπε, να φταίω εγω προσωπικά επειδή δεν υπέγραψα υπεύθυνη δήλωση που κανείς δεν με είχε ενημερώσει ποτέ για αυτό. Σε όλα τα σποτάκια έλεγαν "ελάτε με την ταυτότητα σας", πήγα με την ταυτότητα μου, την έδωσα, με φακέλωσαν, έφυγα χαρούμενος και νοιώθοντας μια τρομερή νέα αίσθηση ασφάλειας. Και παρ'όλα αυτά με περιλαμβάνεις στο "εμείς"σου. Οκ την επόμενη φορά να επιμείνω να μου πάρουν αποτυπώματα και να μου κάνουν και μια κολονοσκόπηση έτσι για να'μαστε σίγουροι.


Σου ευχομαι να μην ακουσεις ποτε την εκφραση ''αγνοια νομου δεν δικαιολογειται ουτε συγχωρείται'' .

----------


## sdikr

> Τελικα μετα την ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΣΗ στην νεα προσφορα η wind για να μην καταρευσει το δικτυο απο σημερα και μεχρι 30 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ θα προσφερει 3000 λεπτα και sms και 100ΜB internet και στην συνεχεια 1500λεπτα-sms και 100mb internet καθε μηνα...Οσοι τυχεροι προλαβαν μεχρι 23 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ θα εχουν 1.5GB καθε μηνα...





> Θα το διαπιστωσετε αυτο που λεω απο της 24 Μαρτιου.Ισως να ανακοινωθει κατι σχετικο.



Τελικά καλύτερα να μασάς παρά να μιλάς,  ίσως θα πρέπει να είσαι ποιο προσεχτικός την επόμενη φόρα  (στην διαφήμιση)

----------


## kdavid

> Τελικά καλύτερα να μασάς παρά να μιλάς,  ίσως θα πρέπει να είσαι ποιο προσεχτικός την επόμενη φόρα  (στην διαφήμιση)


Στο site τους δεν έλεγε ΠΟΤΕ ότι ισχύει για ενεργοποιήσεις μέχρι 23/3/2010. Μέχρι χθες έλεγε 1500mb για ενεργοποιήσεις μέχρι 30/4/2010. Σήμερα, απλά άλλαξαν το 1500mb σε 100mb.

Κρίμα που δεν έχω screenshot. Αν κάποιος έχει ας το ανεβάσει.

----------


## daffy

> Σου ευχομαι να μην ακουσεις ποτε την εκφραση ''αγνοια νομου δεν δικαιολογειται ουτε συγχωρείται'' .


Νομοφοβία uber alles. Και ειδικά σε μια τέτοια χώρα που οι νόμοι είναι τόσο εύκαμπτοι και επιλεκτικής εφαρμογής; Ελπίζω να διακρίνεις το ειρωνικό της υπόθεσης.




> Στο site τους δεν έλεγε ΠΟΤΕ ότι ισχύει για ενεργοποιήσεις μέχρι 23/3/2010. Μέχρι χθες έλεγε 1500mb για ενεργοποιήσεις μέχρι 30/4/2010. Σήμερα, απλά άλλαξαν το 1500mb σε 100mb.


Το έλεγε, σε ένα flash banner με ψιλά γραμματάκια για 1 δευτερόλεπτο.

----------


## pakitis

Off Topic


		Καλά εντάξει, να μη σε βάλει ο υπάλληλος να υπογράψεις, πάει στο καλό, θα το κάνει μόνος του. (Κακώς βέβαια αλλά "οκ").
Αλλά να περνάει δήλωση χωρίς ταυτότητα πώς γίνεται; Αργότερα δεν θα πρέπει να τη στείλει στην ΕΕΤΤ; Χωρίς ταυτότητα θα το κάνει; :/

----------


## contime

> Σου ευχομαι να μην ακουσεις ποτε την εκφραση ''αγνοια νομου δεν δικαιολογειται ουτε συγχωρείται'' .


Στην Ελλαδα ζει, οποτε δεν προκειται να την ακουσει, μην ανησυχεις... :Wink:

----------


## eranakis

> Στο site τους δεν έλεγε ΠΟΤΕ ότι ισχύει για ενεργοποιήσεις μέχρι 23/3/2010. Μέχρι χθες έλεγε 1500mb για ενεργοποιήσεις μέχρι 30/4/2010. Σήμερα, απλά άλλαξαν το 1500mb σε 100mb.
> 
> Κρίμα που δεν έχω screenshot. Αν κάποιος έχει ας το ανεβάσει.


screenshot

----------


## frap

> Στην Ελλαδα ζει, οποτε δεν προκειται να την ακουσει, μην ανησυχεις...


Το πολύ-πολύ να το μπλοκάρουν σε κανά μήνα που θα γίνει ο έλεγχος και να σου πουν "ξαναπεράστε". Χαλαρώστε, ξεφύγατε...

----------


## lvs

Για ν'απαντησω στο περι να μασαω και να μην μιλαω υπενθυμιζω οτι εγω πρωτος ανεβασα την ειδηση της προσφορας στο adsl και γενικα στο internet πριν καν βγαλει κατι η wind...Περιμενω λιγη εκτιμηση δηλαδη και οχι ειρωνια....Μεχρι χθες θα ισχυε αυτο που ανεβασα  αλλα τελικα περασε η μειωση στα 100mb λογω προστασιας του δικτυου.Το ξερα απο το πρωι αλλα δεν προλαβα να το ανεβασω.

----------


## pelasgian

> Το επίφοβο όμως είναι οτι τον αριθμό των mb στον αναφέρει μόνο κατά την αρχική ενεργοποίηση, και αυτό προφορικά. Δηλαδή με την ίδια κάρτα που ενεργοποίησα χτες και κατά την ενεργοποίηση μου είπε οτι έχω 3.000mb αν ξαναπάρω τώρα στο 1245 απλά μου λέει οτι έχω 3000λεπτά και 3000sms, για τα mb ούτε λόγος. Άρα δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να αποδείξεις μόνος σου το πότε έκανες την ενεργοποίηση και το αν δικαιούσαι 1.5gb ή 100mb ανά μήνα. Αυτό είναι που με φοβίζει κάπως εμένα.


Στο ένα το έκανα με sms και μου το έστειλε γραπτώς με ημερομηνία κλπ. 

Τι να σου αλλάξει την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης για να σε πάει σε λιγότερα;

Και γιατί να το κάνει αυτό; Για να φάει γκρίνια;

Το έκανα την τελευταία μέρα και τελείωσε, κάποιος υπολογιστής το κατέγραψε και μετά κάποιος άλλαξε τη ρύθμιση.

----------


## uncharted

εαν ισχυει το οτι κατεβασαν το (ηδη σχετικα μικρο) οριο της προσφορας λογω μεγαλης ζητησης - υπερφορτωσης, νομιζω θα συμφωνησετε οτι το flat-rate στο mobile internet ειναι μακρινο ονειρο και δεν πρεπει να γκρινιαζουμε τοσο για αυτο... μακαρι να υπηρχαν οι υποδομες να γινοταν

----------


## greatst

> Για ν'απαντησω στο περι να μασαω και να μην μιλαω υπενθυμιζω οτι εγω πρωτος ανεβασα την ειδηση της προσφορας στο adsl και γενικα στο internet πριν καν βγαλει κατι η wind...Περιμενω λιγη εκτιμηση δηλαδη και οχι ειρωνια....Μεχρι χθες θα ισχυε αυτο που ανεβασα  *αλλα τελικα περασε η μειωση στα 100mb λογω προστασιας του δικτυου*.Το ξερα απο το πρωι αλλα δεν προλαβα να το ανεβασω.


Δηλαδή τα 100ΜΒ ισχύουν για ΌΛΟΥΣ ανεξάρτητα ΠΟΤΕ ενεργοποίησαν την προσφορά (ακόμη και πριν τις 23/4?)  :Thinking:

----------


## kostas2005

> Δηλαδή τα 100ΜΒ ισχύουν για ΌΛΟΥΣ ανεξάρτητα ΠΟΤΕ ενεργοποίησαν την προσφορά (ακόμη και πριν τις 23/4?)


μην λες τώρα τέτοια????????????????

----------


## greatst

> Τελικά καλύτερα να μασάς παρά να μιλάς,  ίσως θα πρέπει να είσαι ποιο προσεχτικός την επόμενη φόρα  (στην διαφήμιση)





> Για ν'απαντησω στο περι να μασαω και να μην μιλαω υπενθυμιζω οτι εγω πρωτος ανεβασα την ειδηση της προσφορας στο adsl και γενικα στο internet πριν καν βγαλει κατι η wind...Περιμενω λιγη εκτιμηση δηλαδη και οχι ειρωνια....Μεχρι χθες θα ισχυε αυτο που ανεβασα  αλλα τελικα περασε η μειωση στα 100mb λογω προστασιας του δικτυου.Το ξερα απο το πρωι αλλα δεν προλαβα να το ανεβασω.





> Δηλαδή τα 100ΜΒ ισχύουν για ΌΛΟΥΣ ανεξάρτητα ΠΟΤΕ ενεργοποίησαν την προσφορά (ακόμη και πριν τις 23/4?)





> μην λες τώρα τέτοια????????????????


*Δεν λέω* τίποτα! *Ρωτάω*!  :Whistle:

----------


## mrsaccess

Ένα προσωπικό σχόλιο τώρα που «τέλειωσε» το πάρτυ και ας στεναχωρήσω μερικούς.

Για άλλη μια φορά είδαμε το κατοχικό σύνδρομο του Έλληνα, πήγε ο καθένας και πήρε 5 κάρτες για να έχει τσάμπα internet μέσω 3G. Τελικά τι κατάφεραν όλοι αυτοί; Η Wind απέσυρε την προσφορά.

Οπότε τώρα μετράμε τα κουκιά. Η Wind έβγαλε μια προσφορά για να μαζέψει συνδρομητές και τελικά μάζεψε λιγούρια. Αναγκάστηκε να σταματήσει την προσφορά ενώ οι άλλες εταιρείες κρυφογελούν γιατί φόρτωσε το δίκτυό της χωρίς να έχει ανταπόκριση σε πελάτες που αφήνουν έστω κάποια χρήματα.

Γιατί να βγάλει αύριο κάποιος άλλος προσφορά για internet; Για να πάθει τα ίδια; Από εκεί που υπήρχε μια ευκαιρία να μυηθεί ο Έλληνας στο internet μέσω κινητού και τη χρησιμότητά του τώρα δεν υπάρχει καμία.

Αν αντί για 20.000 «πονηρούς» που θέλουν internet στο laptop είχαν μπει 100.000 φυσιολογικοί χρήστες που ήθελαν να δουν το internet στο κινητό θα υπήρχαν τώρα προϋποθέσεις για να γίνει trend και να πάρει η ζήτηση και οι προσφορές μορφή χιονοστιβάδας.

Την επόμενη φορά που θα διαμαρτυρηθούν κάποιοι για τα Ελληνικά data plan ή θα κλαίνε για την «Ελληνική πραγματικότητα» και τους «Ελληνάρες» να σκεφθούν αν έβαλαν και αυτοί το χεράκι τους. Βέβαια όπως είχε πει και ο Βουλγαράκης ότι είναι νόμιμο είναι και ηθικό.  :Whistling:

----------


## Georgios1974

Το πάρτυ που αναφέρεις οφείλεται αποκλειστικά στις παρανοικές χρεώσεις που κάνουν οι εταιρείες κινητής σε όσους θέλουν να έχουν mobile internet. Πρακτικά ζούμε σε χώρα όπου όλοι οι προμηθευτές κάνανε κόμμα και δεν πουλάει κανένας ανοιχτό 3G modem (ούτε καν οι προμηθευτές αποκλειστικά hardware, π.χ e-shop, multirama) παρά μόνο με data plan όπου πρέπει να σκας γύρω στα 20 euro το μήνα για ...1GB!!! έλεοςςς!!

Το δίδαγμα για την Wind και την οποια Wind λοιπόν είναι ότι υπάρχει ΔΙΨΑ για mobile internet αλλά σε ΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ τιμές. Φυσικά και έτρεξα και πήρα χακεμένο 3G modem και τη καρτούλα μου και είμαι ΟΚ. Δεν θα είχα όμως πρόβλημα να δίνω 5 ευρώ για το 1,5-2 GB το μήνα, cap που το θεωρώ απόλυτα λογικό για τυπική χρήση. ΔΕΝ είναι ΟΚ να προσπαθείς να τραβήξεις κόσμο στα "κουτσά" καρτοκινητά (τα οποία θεωρώ τη μεγαλύτερη απάτη ever στους παρόχους υπηρεσιών τηλεπικοινωνίας) με το να τάζεις αυτό που ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ότι θέλει ο κόσμος αλλά ΔΕΝ του το δίνεις αλλιώς.





> Ένα προσωπικό σχόλιο τώρα που «τέλειωσε» το πάρτυ και ας στεναχωρήσω μερικούς.
> 
> Για άλλη μια φορά είδαμε το κατοχικό σύνδρομο του Έλληνα, πήγε ο καθένας και πήρε 5 κάρτες για να έχει τσάμπα internet μέσω 3G. Τελικά τι κατάφεραν όλοι αυτοί; Η Wind απέσυρε την προσφορά.
> 
> Οπότε τώρα μετράμε τα κουκιά. Η Wind έβγαλε μια προσφορά για να μαζέψει συνδρομητές και τελικά μάζεψε λιγούρια. Αναγκάστηκε να σταματήσει την προσφορά ενώ οι άλλες εταιρείες κρυφογελούν γιατί φόρτωσε το δίκτυό της χωρίς να έχει ανταπόκριση σε πελάτες που αφήνουν έστω κάποια χρήματα.
> 
> Γιατί να βγάλει αύριο κάποιος άλλος προσφορά για internet; Για να πάθει τα ίδια; Από εκεί που υπήρχε μια ευκαιρία να μυηθεί ο Έλληνας στο internet μέσω κινητού και τη χρησιμότητά του τώρα δεν υπάρχει καμία.
> 
> Αν αντί για 20.000 «πονηρούς» που θέλουν internet στο laptop είχαν μπει 100.000 φυσιολογικοί χρήστες που ήθελαν να δουν το internet στο κινητό θα υπήρχαν τώρα προϋποθέσεις για να γίνει trend και να πάρει η ζήτηση και οι προσφορές μορφή χιονοστιβάδας.
> ...

----------


## loukoumaki

παιδιά για να καταλάβουμε η προσφορά της wind την απέσυραν ...Δηλαδή εμείς που πήραμε την κάρτα μας είναι άχρηστη τώρα ;;;

----------


## ipo

> Λοιπον μια διευκρινηση:Μεχρι 23 Μαρτιου θα σου δινει 3000 λεπτα-sms και 3GΒ..Απο 24 Μαρτιου μεχρι 30 Απριλιου θα σου δινει 1500λεπτα-sms και 1.5GB..Δεν σταματα η ενεργοποιηση της υπηρεσιας.Απλα μεχρι 23 Μαρτιου σου προσφερει Μαρτη και Απριλη μαζι...





> Αυτό είναι προσωπική σου εκτίμηση;
> 
> Αν διαβάσεις το banner λέει "έως 1.5GByte για ενεργοποιήσεις μέχρι  23/3". Νομίζω ότι διαφέρει από αυτό που λες, αφού δεν αναφέρεται στα  3GByte, αλλά στο 1,5GByte.





> Θα το διαπιστωσετε αυτο που λεω απο της 24  Μαρτιου.Ισως να ανακοινωθει κατι σχετικο.





> Τελικά δεν τεκμηρίωσες τη θέση σου. Είναι προσωπικές  υποθέσεις ή μπορείς να εξηγήσεις αυτό που ισχυρίζεσαι και αντίκειται στα  πρόσφατα γραπτά της εταιρείας στα banner;





> Τελικα μετα την ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΣΗ στην νεα  προσφορα η wind για να μην καταρευσει το δικτυο απο σημερα και μεχρι 30  ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ θα προσφερει 3000 λεπτα και sms και 100ΜB internet και στην  συνεχεια 1500λεπτα-sms και 100mb internet καθε μηνα...Οσοι τυχεροι  προλαβαν μεχρι 23 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ θα εχουν 1.5GB καθε μηνα...


Σίγουρα ήταν καλό το γεγονός ότι ενημέρωσες το forum τεκμηριωμένα και σε ευχαριστήσαμε γι' αυτό. Ο sdikr πιο πάνω έθιξε το γεγονός ότι σε επόμενα μηνύματα κράτησες απόλυτη και ατεκμηρίωτη άποψη, σε κάτι που τελικά μόνος σου διέψευσες.

Ο λόγος που έκανα τα παραπάνω quote, είναι για να δείξω την αξία του να συζητάμε σε χαμηλούς τόνους και να μην δηλώνουμε σιγουριά για πράγματα που δεν μπορούμε να τεκμηριώσουμε. Η πληροφορία κρίνεται από την πηγή της και όπου έχουμε αμφιβολία καλό είναι να το κάνουμε φανερό σε μία κουβέντα.

Ευχαριστούμε και πάλι για τη συμμετοχή και την αρχική ενημέρωση.

----------


## parsifal

Σιγά που θα αποδώσουμε ευθύνες τώρα και στον καταναλωτή που είδε να του προσφέρεται ένα προϊόν που τον συμφέρει οικονομικά και έσπευσε να αγοράσει. Μην τρελαθούμε! Αν θέλεις οπωσδήποτε να κατηγορήσεις κάποιον *mrsaccess*, αυτός θα πρέπει να είναι η Wind για ελλιπή έρευνα, προετοιμασία, ψυχολόγηση της αγοράς και λανθασμένη τιμολόγηση της προσφοράς. *Όχι* τον καταναλωτή.

Μήπως όμως δεν επρόκειτο τελικά για φιάσκο, αλλά για πολύ καλά σχεδιασμένη και εκτελεσμένη κίνηση; Μήπως μόλις επετεύχθη κάποιο προσχεδιασμένο quota, αμέσως «διορθώθηκε» η προσφορά... ;  :Whistle:

----------


## ipo

> Βασικα ipo σκεφτομαστε διαφορετικα.
> 
> Εσυ σκεφτεσαι πως κανεις καλο, με το να δωσεις τον συγκεκριμενο υπαλληλο και το καταστημα, σκεπτομενος οτι θα βοηθησεις το γενικο καλο.
> 
> Εγω σκεφτομαι πιο πολυ οτι με το να κανω την συγκεκριμενη κινηση θα οδηγησω καποιον στην ανεργια. 
> 
> Αμα σου αρεσει αυτη η κινηση, ξεροντας οτι με τις ενεργειες σου, μπορεις να οδηγησεις καποιον στην απολυση, εμενα δεν μου αρεσει καθολου..
> 
> Και ας σταματησει εδω ολο αυτο.. εγω ετσι σκεφτομαι και δεν προκειται να μου αλλαξεις μυαλα.


Αν κοιτάξεις προηγούμενα μηνύματα, θα δεις ότι σου πρότεινα να πας να εξηγήσεις στο παλικάρι το λάθος του. Αν εσύ αυτό το επεκτείνεις σε απόλυση, ενδεχομένως ώστε να βρεις δικαιολογία για να μην ασχοληθείς, είναι προσωπική σου επιλογή. Μπορείς να του πεις: "Με συγχωρείτε κύριε, χτες δεν κάνατε τυπικά μία διαδικασία που εν δυνάμει μπορεί να εκθέσει κάποιον. Θα σας παρακαλούσα να δείχνετε τη δέουσα προσοχή και την υπευθυνότητα απέναντι στην εξουσιοδότηση καταχώρησης στοιχείων που σας έχει δοθεί." Όμορφα και απλά.

Κανείς δε μίλησε για απόλυση κανενός. Αλλά για επισήμανση μίας σημαντικής τυπικότητας, που κάποιος ανεύθυνα προσπερνάει.

Είμαι κατά της ταυτοποίησης των κινητών. Αποτελεί σημαντική τροχοπέδη στην αγορά κινητής, ταλαιπωρεί τους χρήστες, δε βοηθά στην πάταξη του εγκλήματος (το έχουμε συζητήσει πολλάκις αυτό). Το μόνο που πετυχαίνει είναι να περιορίσει την ιδιωτική μας ζωής και να μειώσει την ανωνυμία.

Όσο όμως αυτή υπάρχει υποχρεωτικά, με επίσημο στόχο την συνδρομή στην πάταξη αξιόποινων πράξεων, οι εταιρείες κινητής οφείλουν να την κάνουν σωστά. Διαφορετικά, όπως εξήγησα και πιο πριν, θα τρέχουμε να αποδείξουμε ότι δεν είμαστε ελέφαντες, επειδή ένας υπάλληλος δέχεται ότι όνομα του πουν στο προφορικό.

----------


## grayden

Σήμερα κατά τις 3 που πήγα να κάνω μια ταυτοποίηση στο κατάστημα λίγο κάτω από το Μουσείο μου είπαν ότι έχει πέσει το σύστημα και να πάω από Παρασκευή...

----------


## loukoumaki

ξέρετε γιατί ο Έλληνας πάει και αγοράζει 10 κάρτες γιατί είναι παρτάκιας ...Ένα απλό παράδειγμα ...όταν πάει να φάει σε μια ταβέρνα παραγγέλνει τα άπειρα ...πράγματα τόσο πολλά που ξέρει ότι δεν θα τα φάει και θα τα αφήσει ...αλλά έτσι είναι ο Έλληνας παρτάκιας ........

Τελικά ρε παιδιά τι έγινε .....αυτοί που πήραν την προσφορά και την ενεργοποίησαν ....τι έγινε σταμάτησε η προσφορά η απλά το Internet σέρνεται ;;;;;;;

----------


## Sovjohn

> Το να σου κάνει κάποιος κάτι, δε σημαίνει να σε βρίσει ή να σε κλέψει.
> 
> Μπορεί να είναι χειρότερα να σου φερθεί με το γάντι, αλλά να χρησιμοποιεί την ικανότητα που του έδωσε η εταιρεία *(εδώ φταίει το τμήμα ανθρωπίνου δυναμικού της εταιρείας που ίσως δεν έκανε καλή αξιολόγηση κατά την πρόσληψη)* να καταχωρεί στοιχεία στο σύστημά της και να αποδίδει ευθύνες βάσει αυτών, χωρίς να καταλαβαίνει την ουσία τους.
> 
> Αν αύριο σκάσει μία Ρωσίδα ντυμένη προκλητικά και του πει: "Γεια σου όμορφε. Τσάκω μία καρτούλα, κάνε και μία ταυτοποίηση, Άριαλ Αριαλίδου με λένε. Κράτα και το νούμερό μου..." και σε κυνηγάνε μετά εσένα επειδή το κινητό χρησιμοποιήθηκε για αξιόποινη πράξη, τότε θα είναι αργά.
> 
> Και όπως σου είπα πριν, μπορείς τουλάχιστον να ενημερώσεις τον ίδιο για το λάθος του, μήπως και αλλάξει τακτική.


Ipo,

Το 90+% των καταστημάτων Wind έχει καταντήσει franchise. Και το εννοώ το καταντήσει, γιατί ειλικρινά από την Wind, τους συνεργάτες franchisee της, και την εξυπηρέτησή της ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ από τις, ας πούμε, 10 άσπρες τρίχες που έχω βγάλει προέρχονται οι 5.

Δεν έχω ξανασυναντήσει τόση...


ΑνευθυνότηταΔιάθεση για εμπαιγμόΑποποίηση ευθυνώνΣκόπιμη ταλαιπωρία του πελάτηΔιαδικασιολαγνεία (εις βάρος του πελάτη ακόμα και για εξαιρετικές περιπτώσεις)ΑδιαφορίαΑστειότητα στις πράξεις καιΕμπάθεια
....ΠΟΤΕ. Σε ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ. ΠΟ-ΤΕ.

Ουσιαστικά στην WIND έχουμε ένα γαιτανάκι κακής εξυπηρέτησης, που παρόμοιο του πραγματικά θέλει τρόπο να το βρεις! Καλείς στην εξυπηρέτηση, και για το 95% των θεμάτων που έχεις, ΣΕ ΣΤΕΛΝΟΥΝ ΣΕ WIND STORE. Δεν διεκπεραιώνουν σχεδόν τίποτα οι ίδιοι πλέον. 

Πας στο WIND store, και είσαι έρμαιος του κάθε βλακέντιου υπάλληλου franchisee (προσοχή - δεν είναι όλοι έτσι. Αλλά δεν διανοούμαι ότι περνάνε "ποιοτικά στάνταρ" κάποιοι που έχω συναντήσει) ο οποίος πολλές φορές ΑΡΝΕΙΤΑΙ να κατανοήσει (προσοχή, δεν λέει "Δεν ξέρω". Λέει "ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ") τις διαδικασίες της εταιρίας, ΑΡΝΕΙΤΑΙ να σε εξυπηρετήσει με τον τρόπο που η εταιρία σου υποσχέθηκε, και καταφέρνει μονάχα να σε εξοργίζει.

Μιλάς με το τμήμα συνεργατών / franchisee / ποιο είναι τέλοσπάντων, σε γράφουν. Στέλνεις έγγραφη ενημέρωση / καταγγελία στη wind (για οποιοδήποτε ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥΣ παράπτωμα) και αν σου απαντήσουν (μεγάλο αν), θα είναι εγγράφως μετά από 20+ ημέρες, αδιαφορώντας στο ενδιάμεσο για το οτιδήποτε. Αν καλέσεις στην εξυπηρέτηση θα πέσεις στο φαύλο κύκλο ("Πηγαίνετε σε wind store") και αν ρωτήσεις για το γραπτό αίτημα θα σου πουν "Δεν έχουμε απάντηση".

Όταν μια εταιρία...

Διαθέτει λογιστικά συστήματα, CRM & ERP "με μεγάλα ονόματα", κι όμως αν πληρώσεις τον Μάρτιο με (δικό σου, όχι άλλου πελάτη!) κωδικό πληρωμής Φλεβάρη δεν καταλαβαίνει τι πλήρωσες (...)Σου βάζει φραγή επειδή υπάρχει απόκλιση 0,18 € στο λογαριασμό σουΑρνείται να σου βγάλει την ανωτέρω φραγή εκτός ωραρίου 9-5Αρνείται να ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ να μην ακολουθήσει τις "διαδικασίες" ακόμα και αν τους μιλάς 1 ώρα στο τηλέφωνο και τους εξηγείς ότι για 1-2-3-1003 λόγους αυτό που περιγράφουν δεν είναι δυνατό να γίνειΨεύδεται για την δέσμευη επισκευής "που σου δίνει νέο κινητό σε 7 μέρες"Χρειάζεται (εν έτει 2006, ΤΙΜ τότε) 2 μήνες συνολικά πήγαινε-έλα και 5+ (!!!) επισκέψεις σε κατάστημα για να σου ενεργοποιήσει το e-billingΣου απαντάει εγγράφως σε καταγγελία σε *.* (ΕΕΤΤ,Συνήγορο Καταναλωτή, κτλ) ότι "Ο πελάτης είχε υπηρεσία για όλες τις ημέρες που ανέφερε, (άρα σφάλλει) αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση (χάρη σου κάνουμε ποταπό σκουλήκι) του παρέχουμε ένα πάγιο δώρο για να θεωρηθεί το θέμα λήξαν" - Η χειρότερη έγγραφη απάντηση που έχω διαβάσει ποτέ, μετά από αυτή για τους 510 της forthnet... Διαθέτει υπαλλήλους που κατάφεραν να περάσουν αίτηση φορητότητας γυναίκας με όνομα πατέρα Κυριάκος ως αίτηση "Κου. Κυριάκου Πάτρου", πράγμα που είναι ειλικρινά για γέλια, αλλά αυτό το λέω μόνο για αυτό γιατί είναι ίσως η μόνη φορά που (αφού το έγραψα σε 2-3 fora) η WIND απολογήθηκε ορθά + επανόρθωσε άμεσα το λάθος της μέσα σε 4 χρόνια
...δεν είναι εταιρία. Χάνι της Γραβιάς είναι (μάλλον προσβάλλω τη Γραβιά γράφοντας αυτό).

Τα παραπάνω προφανώς με ενόχλησαν σε τέτοιο βαθμό (διότι τα περιστατικά από την καταραμένη μέρα που το 2006 το Q1 μου που είχα τότε έγινε WIND1 δεν είναι 1 και 2...) που το συμβόλαιο Wind των 40 € που είχα, τον τελευταίο Σεπτέμβριο το έκανα Qcard (λόγω χρέωσης 1'' και easy recharge), και έκτοτε έχω πληρώσει στην εταιρία κάπου 30-40 € αντί για 200+. Κατάφεραν βέβαια και με την εξυπηρέτηση της qcard που χρειάστηκα ΜΙΑ φορά να με εξοργίσουν σε επίσης εξωφρενικό βαθμό... Αλλά νισάφι πια.

Ας όψεται που δεν έχει καλό σήμα η Cosmote μέσα στο σπίτι μου - θα είχα βάλει frog πετώντας! Ολα αυτά τα αναφέρω γιατί σου κάνει εντύπωση (???) που ένας υπάλληλος σε ένα τυχαίο (franchise?) WIND store κάνει κάτι δικό του αντί για τη σωστή διαδικασία.

Όχι - εμένα δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση τίποτα - Αν η Qcard υπήρχε ατόφια σε Vodafone (που δεν υπάρχει) θα είχα πάει έστω εκεί για να μην ξαναδεί η WIND 0,01 € μου μέχρι να πεθάνω ή να εξαγοράσει όλες τις εταιρίες κινητής στην Ελλάδα! Είναι, ειλικρινά, στο σύνολό τους, ΤΟΣΟ <αυτο-λογοκρισία: σαχλοί> που αγγίζουν τα όρια της επικινδυνότητας...

----------


## ipo

Αυτό που λες μεταξύ διαφωνίας τμήματος εξυπηρέτησης πελατών και καταστημάτων, μου έτυχε μία φορά με wind και το έλυσα ως εξής: Πήρα τηλέφωνο το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών, έδωσα το κινητό μου στον υπεύθυνο του καταστήματος Wind και τους λέω "παρακαλώ αποφασίστε μεταξύ σας πώς θα με εξυπηρετήσετε".

Μίλησαν λίγη ώρα και τα βρήκαν τελικά. Φυσικά είχε προηγηθεί επικοινωνία με το help desk, επίσκεψη σε κατάστημα κατόπιν προτροπής τους και τελικά διώξιμο από αυτό ("δεν το κάνουμε εμείς αυτό τώρα").

----------


## contime

> Ένα προσωπικό σχόλιο τώρα που «τέλειωσε» το πάρτυ και ας στεναχωρήσω μερικούς.
> 
> Για άλλη μια φορά είδαμε το κατοχικό σύνδρομο του Έλληνα, πήγε ο καθένας και πήρε 5 κάρτες για να έχει τσάμπα internet μέσω 3G. Τελικά τι κατάφεραν όλοι αυτοί; Η Wind απέσυρε την προσφορά.
> 
> Οπότε τώρα μετράμε τα κουκιά. Η Wind έβγαλε μια προσφορά για να μαζέψει συνδρομητές και τελικά μάζεψε λιγούρια. Αναγκάστηκε να σταματήσει την προσφορά ενώ οι άλλες εταιρείες κρυφογελούν γιατί φόρτωσε το δίκτυό της χωρίς να έχει ανταπόκριση σε πελάτες που αφήνουν έστω κάποια χρήματα.
> 
> Γιατί να βγάλει αύριο κάποιος άλλος προσφορά για internet; Για να πάθει τα ίδια; Από εκεί που υπήρχε μια ευκαιρία να μυηθεί ο Έλληνας στο internet μέσω κινητού και τη χρησιμότητά του τώρα δεν υπάρχει καμία.
> 
> Αν αντί για 20.000 «πονηρούς» που θέλουν internet στο laptop είχαν μπει 100.000 φυσιολογικοί χρήστες που ήθελαν να δουν το internet στο κινητό θα υπήρχαν τώρα προϋποθέσεις για να γίνει trend και να πάρει η ζήτηση και οι προσφορές μορφή χιονοστιβάδας.
> ...


Κανεις ενα μεγαλο λαθος στην αναλυση σου. Παρουσιαζεις την wind σαν κανενα ψαρακα που δραστηριοποιειται ενα μηνα στην ελληνικη αγορά και επεσε εξω. Η wind ηξερε πολυ καλα τι εκανε, δημιουργησε ντορο και αρα διαφημιση. Στη συνεχεια ειδε οτι οι αλλοι 2 δεν ειχαν σκοπο να την ακολουθησουν και καταλαβε οτι μπορουσε να τους κοντραρει και με 100Mb, οποτε το γυρισε...
Επισης σε καποιο σημειο λες "φόρτωσε το δίκτυό της χωρίς να έχει ανταπόκριση σε πελάτες που αφήνουν έστω κάποια χρήματα" Μα ποιοι να αφησουν χρηματα? οι καρτοκινητοι? Και αντε να δεχτω οτι αφηνουν... πως να βγαλει χρηματα οταν ακομα και η ιδια προμοταρει την προσφορα με το σλογκαν "Τερμα οι ανανεωσεις!"
Ο λογος που ο κοσμος δε χρησιμοποιει ιντερνετ απο το κινητο του δεν ειναι οτι δεν γνωριζει ή δε θελει (ακομα και η χαζογκομενα θελει να κοιταει το προφιλ της στο facebook καθε 10 λεπτα... :Razz: ), αλλα οι χρεωσεις που επικρατουν. Ας μειωσουν τις τιμες και θα δεις για ποτε θα αποκτησουν πελατειακη βαση.

----------


## marcus1

> Ένα προσωπικό σχόλιο τώρα που «τέλειωσε» το πάρτυ και ας στεναχωρήσω μερικούς.
> 
> Για άλλη μια φορά είδαμε το κατοχικό σύνδρομο του Έλληνα, πήγε ο καθένας και πήρε 5 κάρτες για να έχει τσάμπα internet μέσω 3G. Τελικά τι κατάφεραν όλοι αυτοί; Η Wind απέσυρε την προσφορά.
> *
> Οπότε τώρα μετράμε τα κουκιά. Η Wind έβγαλε μια προσφορά για να μαζέψει συνδρομητές και τελικά μάζεψε λιγούρια. Αναγκάστηκε να σταματήσει την προσφορά ενώ οι άλλες εταιρείες κρυφογελούν γιατί φόρτωσε το δίκτυό της χωρίς να έχει ανταπόκριση σε πελάτες που αφήνουν έστω κάποια χρήματα.*
> 
> Γιατί να βγάλει αύριο κάποιος άλλος προσφορά για internet; Για να πάθει τα ίδια; Από εκεί που υπήρχε μια ευκαιρία να μυηθεί ο Έλληνας στο internet μέσω κινητού και τη χρησιμότητά του τώρα δεν υπάρχει καμία.
> 
> Αν αντί για 20.000 «πονηρούς» που θέλουν internet στο laptop είχαν μπει 100.000 φυσιολογικοί χρήστες που ήθελαν να δουν το internet στο κινητό θα υπήρχαν τώρα προϋποθέσεις για να γίνει trend και να πάρει η ζήτηση και οι προσφορές μορφή χιονοστιβάδας.
> ...


Βρε την καημένη την Wind. Και πώς φέρεται η "καημένη" στους συνδρομητές που της αφήνουν σεβαστά χρήματα μέσω συμβολαίων? Χρεώνοντάς τους 7.000 ευρώ για τα gigabytes που έδωσε δωρεάν στα F2G! Μήπως λοιπόν (λέω εγώ τώρα) δεν είναι οι καρτοκινητοί πελάτες που εκμεταλλεύτηκαν την προσφορά οι "κακοί λιγούρηδες", αλλά η εταιρεία που φτύνει στα μούτρα του κοινού της?  :Whistle: 

*Μπράβο στα παιδιά που αγόρασαν δεκαπέντε κάρτες ο καθένας, που θα τις ξεζουμίσουν στο internet και που δεν θα κάνουν ούτε μια κλήση μέσω Wind.* Γιατί όσοι έχουμε συμβόλαια βλέπουμε πολύ καλά πόσο ηλίθιους μας θεωρούν, πώς μας αντιμετωπίζουν, και τί "ανταμοιβές" προορίζουν για όσους πελάτες κάνουν το... λάθος να τους αποφέρουν κέρδος.

----------


## mrsaccess

Αν έχεις συμβόλαιο (όπως και εγώ) μπορείς να φύγεις (όπως θα κάνω και εγώ εντός των επόμενων εβδομάδων) εκτός φυσικά αν δεν μπορείς γιατί σε δεσμεύουν οι δόσεις (το συμβόλαιο δηλαδή) του υπερκοστολογημένου κινητού σου.  :Smile: 

Όσο αφορά τα υπόλοιπα που ακούστηκαν η «ανταπόκριση» δεν έδειξε καμιά δίψα. Έδειξε απλά πως κάποιοι δεν μπορούν να αντισταθούν στη λέξη δωρεάν. Πάντως φέτος θα κάνουν τρομερές διακοπές. Με 15GB δεν θα σηκωθούν από το laptop. Θα κάνουν δηλαδή ότι κάνουν και όταν δεν είναι διακοπές.  :Smile:

----------


## loukoumaki

εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί η wind  εφόσον δηλώνουμε τις κάρτες επέτρεψε σε άτομα να πάρουν παραπάνω από μια κάρτα

----------


## Avesael

Διότι έχεις το δικαίωμα να αγοράσεις όσες κάρτες (sim) θες.

----------


## loukoumaki

> Διότι έχεις το δικαίωμα να αγοράσεις όσες κάρτες (sim) θες.


Η λέξη πλεονασμός δεν υπάρχει πουθενά ...Μου θυμίζει τις κυρίες που όταν πανικοβάλλονται πάνε στο super  και παίρνουν όλο το κατάστημα

----------


## kx5

Μου αρέσει που κάποιοι θέλουν να αποκτήσουμε τύψεις επειδή αγοράσαμε πολλές κάρτες...  :Worthy:

----------


## uncharted

> Ένα προσωπικό σχόλιο τώρα που «τέλειωσε» το πάρτυ και ας στεναχωρήσω μερικούς.
> 
> Για άλλη μια φορά είδαμε το κατοχικό σύνδρομο του Έλληνα, πήγε ο καθένας και πήρε 5 κάρτες για να έχει τσάμπα internet μέσω 3G. Τελικά τι κατάφεραν όλοι αυτοί; Η Wind απέσυρε την προσφορά.
> 
> Οπότε τώρα μετράμε τα κουκιά. Η Wind έβγαλε μια προσφορά για να μαζέψει συνδρομητές και τελικά μάζεψε λιγούρια. Αναγκάστηκε να σταματήσει την προσφορά ενώ οι άλλες εταιρείες κρυφογελούν γιατί φόρτωσε το δίκτυό της χωρίς να έχει ανταπόκριση σε πελάτες που αφήνουν έστω κάποια χρήματα.
> 
> Γιατί να βγάλει αύριο κάποιος άλλος προσφορά για internet; Για να πάθει τα ίδια; Από εκεί που υπήρχε μια ευκαιρία να μυηθεί ο Έλληνας στο internet μέσω κινητού και τη χρησιμότητά του τώρα δεν υπάρχει καμία.
> 
> Αν αντί για 20.000 «πονηρούς» που θέλουν internet στο laptop είχαν μπει 100.000 φυσιολογικοί χρήστες που ήθελαν να δουν το internet στο κινητό θα υπήρχαν τώρα προϋποθέσεις για να γίνει trend και να πάρει η ζήτηση και οι προσφορές μορφή χιονοστιβάδας.
> ...


δεν εχεις αδικο... εγω το εχω ξαναπει οτι το mobile internet ειναι για λελογισμενη χρηση (π.χ. αυστηρα ΟΧΙ torrents, ΝΑΙ browsing/email/msn κλπ)

μην νομιζουμε οτι οι εταιριες ειναι απο μηχανης θεοι (ουτε τιποτα σαδιστες ειναι που βαζουν μικρα caps για να μας ταλαιπωρουν) και οτι θα βρουν καποιον "μαγικο" τροπο να αυξησουν δραματικα το capacity... ειδικα με τα ξηλωματα κεραιων και το μπαχαλο-πλαισιο αδειοδοτησης  :Lips Sealed: 

εχουν ομως ευθυνη επειδη εχουν βολευτει με το σαπιο καθεστως του κρατους (φακελακια, κεραιες στην ζουλα) πανω απο 15+ χρονια και δεν εχουν πιεσει αρκετα ωστε να αλλαξει

ps: για οσους δεν θυμουνται, να θυμισω οτι το 2002-2003 η telestet εδινε πραγματικα απεριοριστο* GPRS μονο με €15/μηνα... φυσικα καποια στιγμη το πηρε χαμπαρι πολυς κοσμος (ηταν η εποχη του τρισκαταρατου ΕΠΑΚ και του ανυπαρκτου ADSL), μπουκωσε το δικτυο και το κοψανε το απεριοριστο

η cosmote εδινε το ιδιο, αλλα με €30 (η voda δεν...)

* υποτιθεται οτι υπηρχε ενα οριο 1MB, αλλα δεν υπηρχε καμια απολυτως επιπτωση αν το ξεπερνουσες




> *Μπράβο στα παιδιά που αγόρασαν δεκαπέντε  κάρτες ο καθένας, που θα τις ξεζουμίσουν στο internet και που δεν θα  κάνουν ούτε μια κλήση μέσω Wind.* Γιατί όσοι έχουμε συμβόλαια  βλέπουμε πολύ καλά πόσο ηλίθιους μας θεωρούν, πώς μας αντιμετωπίζουν,  και τί "ανταμοιβές" προορίζουν για όσους πελάτες κάνουν το... λάθος να  τους αποφέρουν κέρδος.


μπορεις να εχεις και εσυ καρτοκινητο, δεν σε εμποδιζει κανεις (ισως μονο η ... ταυτοποιηση  :Whistle: )

ας μην το γυρναμε ομως σε διαιρει και βασιλευε... "πακεταδες" VS "συμβολαιακηδες"




> εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί η wind  εφόσον  δηλώνουμε τις κάρτες επέτρεψε σε άτομα να πάρουν παραπάνω από μια  κάρτα


δες τον πελασγο που αγορασε μια για δωρο (αρα οχι στο ονομα του)... εγω παντως αν μου  εκαναν δωρο πακετο καρτοκινητης, θα το επεστρεφα πισω, σιγα μην τρεχω  για ταυτοποιηση

ευτυχως εχω μια F2G2 απο το καλοκαιρι  :Cool:  δευτερη δεν μου χρειαζεται, ουτε σκοπευω να κανω "δωρα" που μπλεκουν τον αποδεκτη στα γραναζια της γραφειοκρατιας...

----------


## mx1001

Καλημέρα , θα μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι γίνεται ? . Σήμερα είδα το thread ...

Χθες (24/3) έτρεξα σε μαγαζί να παρω μια νεα καρτα ανανεωσης , 2 ανθρωποι μου μίλησαν μέσα στο μαγαζί για την προσοφρά αυτή , η κοπελα στο μαγαζι εκανε ολες τις σημαντικες ενεργοποιησεις , με το 1245 ξανα άκουσα την προσοφρά και εκανα την ενεργοποιηση απρεριοριστου , surfaρα κανονικοτατα χθες (με gint.b-online.gr) 

Σημερα ηρθε μηνυμα οτι το υπολοιπο ειναι μικρο και το gprs απενεργοποιηθηκε . 

Μονο δοκιμες στο google προλαβα να κανω !!!

Μετα είδα οτι απενεργοποιηθηκαν και οι εξωτερικες κλησεις . Προσπάθησα να πάρω στο 1260 αλλα έφαγα πόρτα λόγω υπολοίπου . Δηλάδή για να μάθω τι έγινε πρέπει να πληρώσω ανανέωση ?? !!

Μηπως ειναι ενα μεγαλο διαφημιστικο κολπο και υπαρχουν τελικα κρυφες χρεωσεις ??? !!! …

----------


## kanenas3

Να ρωτήσω κάτι που πιθανότατα έχει ήδη απαντηθεί...το ίντερνετ που δίνει είναι GPRS ή 3G;

----------


## sv2evs

> Καλημέρα , θα μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι γίνεται ? . Σήμερα είδα το thread ...
> 
> Χθες (24/3) έτρεξα σε μαγαζί να παρω μια νεα καρτα ανανεωσης , 2 ανθρωποι μου μίλησαν μέσα στο μαγαζί για την προσοφρά αυτή , η κοπελα στο μαγαζι εκανε ολες τις σημαντικες ενεργοποιησεις , με το 1245 ξανα άκουσα την προσοφρά και εκανα την ενεργοποιηση απρεριοριστου , surfaρα κανονικοτατα χθες (με gint.b-online.gr) 
> 
> Σημερα ηρθε μηνυμα οτι το υπολοιπο ειναι μικρο και το gprs απενεργοποιηθηκε . 
> 
> Μονο δοκιμες στο google προλαβα να κανω !!!
> 
> Μετα είδα οτι απενεργοποιηθηκαν και οι εξωτερικες κλησεις . Προσπάθησα να πάρω στο 1260 αλλα έφαγα πόρτα λόγω υπολοίπου . Δηλάδή για να μάθω τι έγινε πρέπει να πληρώσω ανανέωση ?? !!
> ...


Διάβασε μερικά μηνύματα παραπάνω και πάρε να δεις αν έχεις τα πολλά GB ή αν δεν πρόλαβες και έχεις τα 100mb/μήνα...*δωρεάν* !

........Auto merged post: sv2evs πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Να ρωτήσω κάτι που πιθανότατα έχει ήδη απαντηθεί...το ίντερνετ που δίνει είναι GPRS ή 3G;


ότι υποστηρίζει το κινητό σου, ακόμα και HSDPA.

----------


## kanenas3

> ότι υποστηρίζει το κινητό σου, ακόμα και HSDPA.


Τότε γιατί όταν επιλέγω Wind Internet στο Ν82 που υποστηρίζει 3.5G βγάζει μήνυμα ότι η πύλη δεν ανταποκρίνεται. Αντίθετα με GPRS παίζει κανονικά! Είναι περιορισμός του πακέτου ή μήπως μπούκωσε ήδη το δίκτυο...;  :Thinking:

----------


## zmaskos

> Καλημέρα , θα μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι γίνεται ? . Σήμερα είδα το thread ...
> 
> Χθες (24/3) έτρεξα σε μαγαζί να παρω μια νεα καρτα ανανεωσης , 2 ανθρωποι μου μίλησαν μέσα στο μαγαζί για την προσοφρά αυτή , η κοπελα στο μαγαζι εκανε ολες τις σημαντικες ενεργοποιησεις , με το 1245 ξανα άκουσα την προσοφρά και εκανα την ενεργοποιηση απρεριοριστου , surfaρα κανονικοτατα χθες (με gint.b-online.gr) 
> 
> Σημερα ηρθε μηνυμα οτι το υπολοιπο ειναι μικρο και το gprs απενεργοποιηθηκε . 
> 
> Μονο δοκιμες στο google προλαβα να κανω !!!
> 
> Μετα είδα οτι απενεργοποιηθηκαν και οι εξωτερικες κλησεις . Προσπάθησα να πάρω στο 1260 αλλα έφαγα πόρτα λόγω υπολοίπου . Δηλάδή για να μάθω τι έγινε πρέπει να πληρώσω ανανέωση ?? !!
> ...


Καλημέρα,  το ίδιο έπαθα και εγώ σήμερα αν και είχα ενεργοποιήσει την κάρτα την δευτέρα το πρωί. τι τρέχει ρε παιδιά;;;;

----------


## kanenas3

Ok...τώρα μπλόκαρε και το δικό μου...Ούτε ίντερνετ, ούτε εξερχόμενες...μου λέει να ανανεώσω το χρόνο ομιλίας...καταπληκτική προσφορά!  :Razz:

----------


## mx1001

> Διάβασε μερικά μηνύματα παραπάνω και πάρε να δεις αν έχεις τα πολλά GB ή αν δεν πρόλαβες και έχεις τα 100mb/μήνα...*δωρεάν* !


Αφου είναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ , γιατί με κλείσανε μετά από 10-15 ΜΒ ??? !!!!

........Auto merged post: mx1001 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ok...τώρα μπλόκαρε και το δικό μου...Ούτε ίντερνετ, ούτε εξερχόμενες...μου λέει να ανανεώσω το χρόνο ομιλίας...καταπληκτική προσφορά!


+1
Αει γεια σου ... το ιδιο και σε μενα !

----------


## Sebu

Ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα

Επειδη ανησυχησα με αυτα που διαβαζω πηρα το 1269. Ακομα 1 ευρω υπολοιπο στην καρτα (ευτυχως). Οταν ομως στελνω ΥΠ στο 1245 μου επιστρεφει μηνυμα "η υπηρεσια προσωρινα μη διαθεσιμη".

Ρε μπας και μπουκωσε το δικτυο????

Δεν αμφιβάλω βεβαια οτι και ο Ελληναρας ετρεξε σαν κουτοπονηρος και ενεργοποιησε 10 καρτες ο καθενας για να εχει 15GB το μηνα και φυσικα στο τελος θα φαει καμια φρικη η Wind και θα τα παρει ολα πισω ή θα αρχισει τις περικοπες στα GB.

Για εμενα επρεπε εξαρχης να πει αυστηρα μια ενεργοποιηση ανα ταυτοτητα. Δεν ειναι για χορταση ουτε για τζαμπα pc internet. Ειναι για mobile/phone internet η προσφορα.

----------


## vasiliou

Μόλις μίλησα με 1260, γιατί μπλόκαρε και το δικό μου!
Η κοπελιά μου ειπε κάνουν αναβάθμιση στο δίκτυο τους, και αν σερφαρα σήμερα και χρεώθηκα θα μου επιστραφούν τα χρήματα εως αύριο γιατί ειναι δίκη τους υπαιτιότητα!

Επίσης για την προσφορά που την άλλαξαν και την έκαναν 100Mb μου είπε οτι εσείς που την έχετε ενεργοποίηση πριν της 23/3 θα έχετε κανονικά 3gb εως 30/4 και μετα κανονικά 1,5gb κάθε μηνά, όσοι όμως το ενεργοποιήσουν απο 23/3 και μετα θα εχουν 100mb!

----------


## Sebu

> Επίσης για την προσφορά που την άλλαξαν και την έκαναν 100Mb μου είπε οτι εσείς που την έχετε ενεργοποίηση πριν της 23/3 θα έχετε κανονικά 3gb εως 30/4 και μετα κανονικά 1,5gb κάθε μηνά, όσοι όμως το ενεργοποιήσουν απο 23/3 και μετα θα εχουν 100mb!


Χο χο χο

Ειδε η Wind οτι πλακωσαν παρα πολλοι και την εκανε με ελαφρα πηδηματακια.Αναμενόμενο πιστεύω, δεν θεωρώ ότι ξαφνιάστηκε κανεις που ξερει 5 πραγματα για το χωρο της κινητης και τις εταιρειες αυτης.

----------


## kanenas3

Προσωπικά δε με καίει το ίντερνετ και από περιέργεια το δοκίμασα. Άντε κανα Shazam να το χρησιμοποιήσει για να βρω τα στοιχεία από διάφορα τραγούδια. Οπότε και τα 100mb μια χαρά είναι. Γενικότερα όμως...είναι ο ορισμός της παραπλανητικής διαφήμισης αν ισχύει!!!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## mx1001

τελικα τους πέτυχα στο 210-6158000 
Δεν εχω κοπει , κανουν λεει αναβαθμισεις .
ειναι οπως τα λετε , η προσφορα ειναι γαι 100ΜΒ ,

Οταν τους είπα οτί 2 άνθρωποι μέσα από το μαγαζί της WIND μου είπαν την προαφορά έκανε την κινέζα .

Τωρα παω σε καφε , *το απόγευμα θα ετοιμασω καταγγελείες σε ΕΕΤΤ και ΙΝΚΑ* .

----------


## kanenas3

Το link πλέον λέει 100mb....

http://www.wind.com.gr/pages.fds?langID=1&pageID=2041

----------


## greatst

> ...
> ειναι οπως τα λετε , η προσφορα ειναι γαι 100ΜΒ ,
> ...


Ποια ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησες την προσφορά;

----------


## mx1001

> Ποια ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησες την προσφορά;


Χθες 24/3 και 2 ανθρωποι μεσα απο το εξουσιοδοτημενο καταστημα της ΤΙΜ μου μιλησαν για την απεριοριστη προσφρορα

Ετοιμαζω την καταγγελια , να σας την δωσω να την στειλετε μαζικα ?.

Επισης το 'σοβαρο' καταστημα της ΤΙΜ δεν εκοψε αποδειξη οταν πηρα την καρτα ενεργοποιησης οποτε θα φανε και μια καταγγελεια στην σχετικη ΔΟΥ .

----------


## petasis

> Ένα προσωπικό σχόλιο τώρα που «τέλειωσε» το πάρτυ και ας στεναχωρήσω μερικούς.
> 
> Για άλλη μια φορά είδαμε το κατοχικό σύνδρομο του Έλληνα, πήγε ο καθένας και πήρε 5 κάρτες για να έχει τσάμπα internet μέσω 3G. Τελικά τι κατάφεραν όλοι αυτοί; Η Wind απέσυρε την προσφορά.
> 
> Οπότε τώρα μετράμε τα κουκιά. Η Wind έβγαλε μια προσφορά για να μαζέψει συνδρομητές και τελικά μάζεψε λιγούρια. Αναγκάστηκε να σταματήσει την προσφορά ενώ οι άλλες εταιρείες κρυφογελούν γιατί φόρτωσε το δίκτυό της χωρίς να έχει ανταπόκριση σε πελάτες που αφήνουν έστω κάποια χρήματα.
> 
> Γιατί να βγάλει αύριο κάποιος άλλος προσφορά για internet; Για να πάθει τα ίδια; Από εκεί που υπήρχε μια ευκαιρία να μυηθεί ο Έλληνας στο internet μέσω κινητού και τη χρησιμότητά του τώρα δεν υπάρχει καμία.
> 
> Αν αντί για 20.000 «πονηρούς» που θέλουν internet στο laptop είχαν μπει 100.000 φυσιολογικοί χρήστες που ήθελαν να δουν το internet στο κινητό θα υπήρχαν τώρα προϋποθέσεις για να γίνει trend και να πάρει η ζήτηση και οι προσφορές μορφή χιονοστιβάδας.
> ...


Δεν έχεις άδικο...  :Thinking:

----------


## greatst

> Χθες 24/3 και 2 ανθρωποι μεσα απο το εξουσιοδοτημενο καταστημα της ΤΙΜ μου μιλησαν για την απεριοριστη προσφρορα
> 
> Ετοιμαζω την καταγγελια , να σας την δωσω να την στειλετε μαζικα ?.


Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω κάτι να καταγγείλω!  :Smile:

----------


## mx1001

> Δεν έχεις άδικο...


Εχει αδικο . ΔΕΝ ΖΗΤΗΣΑ τίποτα παραπάνω από αυτό που προσφέρουν . Δεν έχω άλλη κάρτα Wind και κανενα παγιο WInd ουτε ήθελα να αποκτήσω .

Πριν απο 5 χρόνια τα βαζαμε παλι με τους εαυτούς μας γιατι καταναλωναμε το οικιακο Internet ...

----------


## kdavid

Παιδιά προτείνω όσοι έχουν πάνω από μία κάρτα wind με 1,5GB internet ενεργοποιημένο να τη μοιραστούν με άλλα μέλη της παρέας εδώ (πώληση ή δώριση). Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί κάποιος διαχειριστής να ανοίξει σχετικό thread γι'αυτό το λόγο.

----------


## johnson

> Μόλις μίλησα με 1260, γιατί μπλόκαρε και το δικό μου!
> Η κοπελιά μου ειπε κάνουν αναβάθμιση στο δίκτυο τους, και αν σερφαρα σήμερα και χρεώθηκα θα μου επιστραφούν τα χρήματα εως αύριο γιατί ειναι δίκη τους υπαιτιότητα!
> 
> Επίσης για την προσφορά που την άλλαξαν και την έκαναν 100Mb μου είπε οτι εσείς που την έχετε ενεργοποίηση πριν της 23/3 θα έχετε κανονικά 3gb εως 30/4 και μετα κανονικά 1,5gb κάθε μηνά, όσοι όμως το ενεργοποιήσουν απο 23/3 και μετα θα εχουν 100mb!


Αφού εώς τώρα ξέραμε ΟΤΙ:




> Επίσης πρόσφατα η εταιρεία κοινοποίησε ότι η προσφορά του 1,5GByte/μήνα ισχύει για ενεργοποιήσεις μέχρι 23/3/2010


Μη μου λες τέτοια τώρα και το πήρα χαμπάρι τελευταία στιγμή και έτρεχα 23/3 σε wind...

----------


## frenty

Υπάρχουν 2 διαφορετικές απόψεις των καταναλωτών.
Η μία πλευρά λέει ότι "φταίει η wind" και η άλλη πλευρά "φταίνε οι πελάτες".

Ταιριάζει το ρητό "Διαίρει και βασίλευε", και μάλιστα ισχύει ανάμεσα στους ίδιους τους καταναλωτές!
Ούτε καν μεταξύ καταναλωτών και εταιρίας!

----------


## kdavid

> Υπάρχουν 2 διαφορετικές απόψεις των καταναλωτών.
> Η μία πλευρά λέει ότι "φταίει η wind" και η άλλη πλευρά "φταίνε οι πελάτες".
> 
> Ταιριάζει το ρητό "Διαίρει και βασίλευε", και μάλιστα ισχύει ανάμεσα στους ίδιους τους καταναλωτές!
> Ούτε καν μεταξύ καταναλωτών και εταιρίας!


Εγώ νομίζω ότι όποιος ισχυρίζεται πως φταίνε οι καταναλωτές μαλλον έχει κάποιον άλλο λόγο να το λέει.

Η Wind στο site έκανε ξεκάθαρα λόγο για ενεργοποιήσεις μέχρι 30/4. To 23/3 εμφανιζόταν μόνο στη διαφήμιση σε κάποια ψιλά γράμματα. Αν δεν είναι εκ του πονηρού το όλο θέμα, μάλλον είμαστε πολύ αγαθοί!

@frenty Σου έστειλα απάντηση στο pm.

----------


## Sebu

Η Wind φταιει

(α) γιατι δεν ορισε εξαρχης υποχρεωτικα 1 ενεργοποιηση ανα ταυτοτητα (για να γλιτωσει απο τους κουτοπονηρους Ελληναρες)

(β) ετρεχε μετα και αλλαζε τις προσφορες νυχτα και με ψιλά γράμματα στις διαφημισεις (ξεφτιλα)

Εμεις φταιμε

(α) γιατι ειμαστε λιγουρια και μολις ακουσαμε 1,5gb δωρεαν νομιζαμε οτι θα κατεβαζαμε ολο το ιντερνετ και πλακωσαν παλι οι κουτοφραγκοι Ελληναρες να αγορασουν 10 καρτες ο καθενας (συμφωνω με το σχολιο ανωτερω περι κατοχικου συνδρομου).

Προσωπικα αγορασα 1 sim, γιατι λογω της δουλειας μου μετακινουμαι συχνα. Η εταιρεια μου δεν μου παρεχει συνδεση ιντερνετ on the go και επομενως απο το να πεταω λεφτα δικα μου σε adsm, για τη χρηση που το θελω (να βλεπω/κατεβαζω τα email μου και κανενα ελαφρυ browsing σε ειδησιογραφικα sites και αντε εδω στο φορουμ) το 1,5gb το μηνα δωρεαν μου φτανει.

Αυτοι ομως που ηθελαν να κατεβασουν ολο το ιντερνετ τζαμπα μεσω 3g κατεστρεψαν αλλη μια καλη προσφορα. Τωρα και θα σερνομαστε ολοι μαζι και φυσικα καμια εταιρεια δεν θα προβει παλι σε τετοιες προσφορες στο μελλον.

----------


## greatst

> ... γιατι δεν ορισε εξαρχης υποχρεωτικα 1 ενεργοποιηση ανα ταυτότητα ...


Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα ήταν εφικτό αυτό που λες: αφού δεν είναι (ακόμη) όλα τα καρτοκινητά "ονομαστικοποιημένα"  :Thinking:

----------


## kdavid

> Η Wind φταιει
> 
> (α) γιατι δεν ορισε εξαρχης υποχρεωτικα 1 ενεργοποιηση ανα ταυτοτητα (για να γλιτωσει απο τους κουτοπονηρους Ελληναρες)
> 
> (β) ετρεχε μετα και αλλαζε τις προσφορες νυχτα και με ψιλά γράμματα στις διαφημισεις (ξεφτιλα)
> 
> Εμεις φταιμε
> 
> (α) γιατι ειμαστε λιγουρια και μολις ακουσαμε 1,5gb δωρεαν νομιζαμε οτι θα κατεβαζαμε ολο το ιντερνετ και πλακωσαν παλι οι κουτοφραγκοι Ελληναρες να αγορασουν 10 καρτες ο καθενας (συμφωνω με το σχολιο ανωτερω περι κατοχικου συνδρομου).
> ...


Δηλαδή εννοείς ότι όταν μία εταιρία βγάζει μια προσφορά πρέπει οι καταναλωτές να μην την εκμεταλλεύονται εξ'αρχής αλλά να προστατεύουν την εταιρία φοβούμενοι μήπως έχει κάνει κάποιο λάθος η καημένη;

Δηλαδή τι λάθος έκαναν αυτοί που πήραν 100 κάρτες και τις ενεργοποίησαν; Υπήρχε κάποιος όρος στην προσφορά για περιορισμό των καρτών ανά άτομο; Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ο καταναλωτής δε θα πρέπει να εκμεταλλεύεται πλήρως τέτοιες προσφορές από τη στιγμή που βγαίνει μια τέτοια προσφορά.

----------


## johnson

> Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα ήταν εφικτό αυτό που λες: αφού δεν είναι (ακόμη) όλα τα καρτοκινητά "ονομαστικοποιημένα"


Σίγουρα αλλά αυτοί που ήδη είχαν F2G πόσα πακέτα να είχανε;
Εγώ σαν νέος πελάτης πήγα στο κατάστημα. Άσε που από κάποια ημ/νια και μετά,
ακόμα και όσοι είχανε πολλά πακέτα, με την ταυτοποίηση θα αναγκαζόντουσαν να παίξουν με ένα. (μιλάω για internet)

----------


## frenty

Αν ήθελε η εταιρία για χρήση μόνο από κινητό (για να μην καταρρεύσει το δίκτυο της), θα μπορούσε εξαρχής να έβαζε cap λ.χ. 250 ΜΒ/ μηνιαίως.
Αλλά δεν το έκανε!
Σκεφθείτε το.

----------


## loukoumaki

Το να στερείς την δυνατότητα από κάποιους άλλους χρήστες οι οποίοι δεν έχουν την οικονομική ευχέρεια , ναι αυτό είναι παρτακισμός ...Στερείς την χαρά από κάποιος που δεν έχει γευτεί ποτέ του mobile internet ..επειδή είσαι απλά παρτάκιας και μονοφαγάς .... Δηλαδή φαίρεσαι σαν πολιτικός ...ΆΝΤΕ και καλή υποψηφιότητα

----------


## graphi

Ρε παιδιά επειδή είμαι σχετικά καινούριος στη Wind, για καρτοκινητά στο 1269 δεν είναι η ενημέρωσης υπολοίπου; Γιατί ακούγετε ο ήχος ότι καλεί (αυτός δλδ όταν παίρνεις τηλέφωνο κάποιον και μέχρι να το «σηκώσει»)!

Τελικά ποιος ξέρει άραγε αν αυτοί που ενεργοποίησαν με το 1,5gB, έχουν τόσο και όχι 100mB;

Πάντως αν άλλαξαν τους όρους σε αυτούς που έχουν κλείσει είδη την προσφορά με το 1,5gB σε 100mB θα είναι απερίγραπτα άθλιοι.

Όσο αφορά την φουκαριάρα τη Wind, που οι «Ελληνάρες» (πόσο με ενοχλεί αυτός ο όρος...) την βρήκαν αδύναμη και την καταχράστηκαν. ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ κιόλας που με συμφέρει η προσφορά που η ίδια η Wind μου έκανε και συνδέω το κινητό στον υπολογιστή κάνοντας χρήση του 1,5gB!... Συγνώμη κιόλας που με συμφέρει η προσφορά που η ίδια η Wind μου έκανε και θα κόψω το ADSM Student και δεν θα πληρώνω 35€ το μήνα στη Wind αλλά θα πληρώνω τα έξοδα μετακίνησης να πηγαίνω στη σχολή και να πίνω 10 καφέδες αντί για ταχύτητες pstn και 2gB max το μήνα (+ότι άμα επιστρέψω Αθήνα τρέμω μην με το 3G ξεπεράσω το όριο και μου έρθει λογαριασμός εκατοντάδων ευρό αφού δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να μάθω το υπόλοιπο του όγκου)!...

Και όσο κι αν μας «τσούξει» αν αποσύρει την προσφορά και χρειαζόμαστε να ρίξουμε το φταίξιμο κάπου, σίγουρα δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτοί που πήγαν και αγόρασαν 10 νούμερα, αλλά η Wind, που γιατί όχι εσκεμμένα, δεν έβαλε όρο προσφοράς ανά όνομα!

Για να μην γράψω για το πόσο με εκνευρίζει η αρνητική διαφήμιση της Wind που κοστίζει στον υπερπολύτιμό μου χρόνο, με την σύγχυση που μου δημιούργησε. Τρέχα να προλάβεις την νέα ημερομηνία της προσφοράς, γιατί μου ήρθε μήνυμα ότι το υπόλοιπο μου είναι χαμηλό, που πήγαν τα 10€ μου υπολοίπου, πότε το 1,5gB έγινε 100mB και αν έγιναν έγιναν και για τους «νέους» και για τους «παλιούς», γιατί άλλα λένε στα καταστήματα και άλλα στην τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση, τι συμβαίνει τελικά;!

----------


## ipo

> Αν έχει κανένας κάποια δεύτερη ενεργοποιημένη κάρτα wind f2g με το 1,5GB (δηλαδή ενεργοποιημένη μέχρι χθες) και δεν τη χρειάζεται ας μου στείλει ένα pm. Ενδιαφέρομαι να την αγοράσω.





> Παιδιά προτείνω όσοι έχουν πάνω από μία κάρτα wind  με 1,5GB internet ενεργοποιημένο να τη μοιραστούν με άλλα μέλη της  παρέας εδώ (πώληση ή δώριση). Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί κάποιος διαχειριστής να  ανοίξει σχετικό thread γι'αυτό το λόγο.


Πιστεύεις πραγματικά ότι κάποιος που ενεργοποίησε κάρτα με αυτή τη φοβερή προσφορά, θα θέλει να τη χαρίσει;

Οι εταιρείες κινητής χρεώνουν τα 1GByte/μήνα 24€/μήνα με το ΤΣΚΤ. 210€ το 9μηνο έχει αντίκρισμα το 1GByte/μήνα με τις τιμές των ελληνικών εταιρειών. Και μάλιστα η συγκεκριμένη προσφορά δίνει 50% παραπάνω όγκο. Οπότε η αξία της είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερη. Ποιος θα τη δώσει δωρεάν ή ποιος περιμένεις να σου την πουλήσει στα 5€ ή στο 1€ που την πήρε;

Σιγά μην ανοίξουμε και νήμα για να στήσουμε μαύρη αγορά. Οι κάρτες δε συμφέρει να πουληθούν στην τιμή αγοράς, ενώ είναι παράνομο να μεταπωληθούν με κέρδος.

----------


## harris

Δεν θα μπω στον κόπο να σχολιάσω τα περί διψασμένων παρτάκηδων πελατών που είδαν την προσφορά και αγόρασαν 5-10 κάρτες ο καθένας... Χωρίς μεγάλη ανάλυση, το οικονομικό σύστημα που ζούμε βασίζεται στον υπερκαταναλωτισμό μας, τον διαφημίζει, τον προωθεί, και δεν είδα ποτέ καμία εταιρεία να ακολουθεί πρόγραμμα περιορισμού των αγορών των πελατών της σε αυτά που πραγματικά χρειάζεται. Ας βάζανε... δελτίο (κατοχικού τύπου!) στην πώληση καρτών. Εύκολο να το ελέγξεις μέσω της ταυτοποίησης. Αλλά δεν είδα την Wind να κόπτεται για τις πολλές κάρτες που πούλησε...

Σε ότι αφορά στην προσφορά την ίδια, αν για κάτι μπορεί κανείς και πρέπει να κατηγορήσει την εταιρεία είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο για την παραπλάνηση των πελατών που ενεργοποίησαν συνδέσεις εχθές 24/03 με την υπόσχεση των 1,5GB, ενώ τους δίνουνε 100MB. Συμπεριφέρθηκαν (και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που το κάνει πάροχος τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών) με τόση ανοργανωσιά, που μπορεί κάποιος (δικαίως) να τους κατηγορήσει για δόλια παραπλάνηση των πελατών της. Διαφορετική ενημέρωση από τα διαφορετικά διαφημιστικά μέσα, ανυπαρξία γνώσης στα σημεία πώλησης και τα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα. Αυτά δεν θυμίζουν μεγάλη και οργανωμένη εταιρεία, αλλά το ψιλικατζίδικο της γειτονιάς που σε άλλη τιμή μου δίνει την κοκα κόλα ο μπακάλης και σε άλλη η γυναίκα του.

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αποτελεί πανάκεια, ούτε καν αστεία δικαιολογία, τέτοιων πρακτικών (ακόμα και αν δεν έγιναν με δόλο), πως τα πάντα υπήρχαν σωστά στα ψιλά γράμματα των διαφημίσεων. Η κάθε εταιρεία έχει την υποχρέωση (νομική, αλλά και κυρίως ηθική) τόσο να πουλάει αυτά που υπόσχονται τα σημεία πώλησής της, όσο και να προστατεύει τους πελάτες της έχοντας σωστά και άρτια ενημερωμένους πωλητές.

Επίσης δεν αποτελεί ούτε πανάκεια αλλά ούτε και (φθηνότατη) δικαιολογία η άποψη που ενίοτε εκφράζεται ότι "προσφορά ήταν! του χαρίζανε γάιδαρο και τον κοίταζε στα δόντια". Ειδικά στις προφορές οι εταιρείες έχουν ακόμα περισσότερη ηθική (και νομική φυσικά) ευθύνη να ενημερώνουν σωστά τους υποψήφιους πελάτες τους τόσο για το τι ακριβώς θα πληρώσουν, όσο και για το τι ακριβώς θα λάβουν.

Ξαναλέω φυσικά πως δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που βλέπουμε τέτοιες πρακτικές και συμπεριφορές στην Ελληνική αγορά Τηλεπικοινωνιών. Σχεδόν τα ίδια γίνονται κάθε φορά που υπάρχει μια "προσφορά" στην αγορά. "Συνηθισμένα τα βουνά στα χιόνια" θα πουν κάποιοι, αλλά θα με βρουν κάθετα ενάντιο στην αποχαυνωτική αυτή αντι-καταναλωτική συνήθειά μας. Κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να τηρηθούν οι κανόνες του παιχνιδιού, κυρίως υπέρ του καταναλωτή. Αλλά όσο η Ρυθμιστική αρχή σφυρίζει αδιάφορα, όσο οι κανόνες του παιχνιδιού είναι αποκλειστικά στημένοι υπέρ των εταιρειών, τόσο δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να μπει τάξη.

----------


## loukoumaki

είπαμε παρτακισμός ....κανείς δεν πρόκειται να δώσει ούτε μισή κάρτα ... Φανταστείτε εν καιρό πολέμου ο Νεο ΈΛΛΗΝΑς τι θα κάνει ....θα πατάει επί πτωμάτων

----------


## ipo

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μερικοί προσπαθούν να ρίξουν ευθύνες στους άλλους. Δόθηκε μία προσφορά υπηρεσίας, κάποιοι την ενεργοποίησαν γρήγορα, κάποιοι άλλοι δεν ενημερώθηκαν εγκαίρως και σε συνδυασμό με την αλλαγή πολιτικής της εταιρείας και τη μη επαρκή ενημέρωση των πελατών δεν την πρόλαβαν.

Όπως και το F2G2 πάει κι αυτό στο παρελθόν. Την ξέρουμε τη Wind, ως προς τη δέσμευση των όρων της, δεν τη μάθαμε τώρα.

Πάμε για άλλα τώρα. Η προσφορά με τα 100Mbyte και τις πανάκριβες χρεώσεις του F2G4 δεν είναι άξια λόγου πλέον.

----------


## eranakis

Μετά από επικοινωνία στο cc ανακάλυψα ότι το έως 23/3 σημαίνει ότι όσοι μέχρι 22/3 ενεργοποιήθηκαν έχουν 1,5 CB και από 23/3 και μετά 100 MB.
Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τα ελληνικά τους.
Δηλαδή το -εξόφληση λογαριασμού εως την τάδε ημερομηνία- σημαίνει την προηγούμενη;

----------


## marcus1

> Αν έχεις συμβόλαιο (όπως και εγώ) μπορείς να φύγεις (όπως θα κάνω και εγώ εντός των επόμενων εβδομάδων) εκτός φυσικά αν δεν μπορείς γιατί σε δεσμεύουν οι δόσεις (το συμβόλαιο δηλαδή) του υπερκοστολογημένου κινητού σου.


Είπες :

- Όσοι δεν ξοδεύουν σε φωνητικές κλήσεις και υπερεκμεταλλεύονται τις προσφορές αποθαρρύνουν τις εταιρείες από το να προσφέρουν προσιτό mobile internet.

Απάντησα :

- Το ακριβότερο ιντερνετ όλων οι εταιρείες το προσφέρουν σε εκείνους που τους αφήνουν κέρδη και κάνουν φωνητικές κλήσεις, ήτοι τους κατόχους συμβολαίου. 

Επομένως :

- Αυτό που λες είναι λάθος, η Wind δεν αξίζει την λύπησή μας, και όσοι πήραν από πέντε κάρτες δεν αξίζουν τον ψόγο, αλλά τα συγχαρητήριά μας.  :Smile:

----------


## panoc

λοιπον, αισιως σημερα ξεπερασα τα 100ΜΒ σε χρηση σε καρτα στην οποια η προσφορα ειχε ενεργοποιηθει περιν 10 μερες. 
Παιρνω τηλεφωνο για να δω το υπολοιπο του χρονου ομιλιας και με εκπληξη διαπιστωνω οτι ειναι αρνητικος κατα μερικα ευρω ενω ειχε υπολοιπο περιπου 2Ε.
Φυσικα πλεον δε με αφηνει να ξανακλανω συνδεση.

Αρα τα 100ΜΒ ισχυουν και για αυτους που ειχαν ενεργοποιησει πριν τις 23/3 ? (Η περιπτωση μου λεει πως ναι...)

----------


## harris

> Μετά από επικοινωνία στο cc ανακάλυψα ότι το μέχρι 23/3 σημαίνει ότι όσοι μέχρι 22/3 ενεργοποιήθηκαν έχουν 1,5 CB και από 23/3 και μετά 100 MB.
> Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τα ελληνικά τους.


Λάθος. Όσοι ενεργοποίησαν την υπηρεσία έως *και* τις 23/3 έχουν το 1,5GB... όσοι ενεργοποίησαν από τις 00:01 της 24/03 έχουν 100ΜΒ.  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

> είπαμε παρτακισμός ....κανείς δεν πρόκειται να δώσει ούτε μισή κάρτα ... Φανταστείτε εν καιρό πολέμου ο Νεο ΈΛΛΗΝΑς τι θα κάνει ....θα πατάει επί πτωμάτων


Είχες 12 μέρες για να αγοράσεις με 1€ ή 5€ μία κάρτα. Και τώρα σου φταίει αυτός που προνόησε να πάρει μία και τώρα δε σου τη δίνει; Άμα δε μεριμνάς εσύ για τον εαυτό σου, σου φταίνε οι άλλοι που δε μεριμνούν για εσένα;

Φτάνει πια με τις κατηγορίες των ομοεθνών μας. Ας δει τι κάνει ο καθένας μόνος του ή σε συνεργασία με άλλους για να κάνει καλύτερο τον τόπο μας. Τι κάνουμε εμείς έχει σημασία, όχι τι κάνουν οι άλλοι που δε μας αρέσει.

----------


## traderman

> Επικοινωνησα με το τμημα εξυπηρετησης ΠΕΛΑΤΩΝ...
> 
> ΕΚΛΕΙΣΕ το θέμα οριστικα απο wind
> 
> <<οσοι συνδρομητες γραφτηκαν πριν τις 23/3 στο 1245 θα εχουν μεχρι τελος απριλιου 3gb,και μετα κανονικα 100Mb καθε μηνα>>
> <<οσοι συνδρομητες γραφτηκαν μετα τις 23/3 στο 1245 θα εχουν κατευθειαν 100 Mb για καθε μηνα..>>
> 
> Τους ειπα οτι αλλα ελεγαν στις διαφημισεις κτλ, και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι η πολιτικη της εταιρειας και εχει το δικαιωμα ανα πασα στιγμη να τροποποιησει τις υπηρεσιες της...
> 
> ...


Ειναι απο αλλο forum και δεν ξερω αν ισχυει.Απλα το αναφερω.
Επισης πολλοι κατοχοι βρεθηκαν με αρνητικο υπολοιπο και για τον χρονο ομιλιας.Κατι δεν παει καλα στο συστημα τους.

----------


## mrsaccess

> - Αυτό που λες είναι λάθος, η Wind δεν αξίζει την λύπησή μας, και όσοι πήραν από πέντε κάρτες δεν αξίζουν τον ψόγο, αλλά τα συγχαρητήριά μας.


Εγώ δεν είπα να λυπηθεί κανείς την Wind. Ίσα ίσα που έχω προτείνει και σε άλλους χρήστες συμβολαίου να φύγουν.

Αυτό που λέω είναι πως από εκεί που η προσφορά θα μπορούσε να προκαλέσει μια αλλαγή στην αντιμετώπιση του «internet στο κινητό» στην Ελληνική αγορά τελικά κατάφερε να δικαιολογήσει τις υψηλές χρεώσεις και να ενισχύσει την απροθυμία των εταιρειών να δώσουν προσιτά data plans για χρήση από το κινητό.


Τώρα όσο αφορά τα υπόλοιπα που ακούγονται, επίτηδες έγραψα στο αρχικό μήνυμα «ότι είναι νόμιμο είναι και ηθικό». Οι περισσότεροι όταν λένε αυτή τη φράση εννοούν «ότι νόμιμο κάνω ΕΓΩ είναι και ηθικό».  :Whistling:

----------


## eranakis

> Μετά από επικοινωνία στο cc ανακάλυψα ότι το έως 23/3 σημαίνει ότι όσοι μέχρι 22/3 ενεργοποιήθηκαν έχουν 1,5 CB και από 23/3 και μετά 100 MB.
> Κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τα ελληνικά τους.
> Δηλαδή το -εξόφληση λογαριασμού εως την τάδε ημερομηνία- σημαίνει την προηγούμενη;





> Λάθος. Όσοι ενεργοποίησαν την υπηρεσία έως *και* τις 23/3 έχουν το 1,5GB... όσοι ενεργοποίησαν από τις 00:01 της 24/03 έχουν 100ΜΒ.


Δηλαδή στο cc που τους έδωσα το νούμερο και κοίταξαν κάνει λάθος η κάθε υπάλληλος λέει ότι του κατέβει;

----------


## Sebu

> Δηλαδή εννοείς ότι όταν μία εταιρία βγάζει μια προσφορά πρέπει οι καταναλωτές να μην την εκμεταλλεύονται εξ'αρχής αλλά να προστατεύουν την εταιρία φοβούμενοι μήπως έχει κάνει κάποιο λάθος η καημένη;
> 
> Δηλαδή τι λάθος έκαναν αυτοί που πήραν 100 κάρτες και τις ενεργοποίησαν; Υπήρχε κάποιος όρος στην προσφορά για περιορισμό των καρτών ανά άτομο; Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ο καταναλωτής δε θα πρέπει να εκμεταλλεύεται πλήρως τέτοιες προσφορές από τη στιγμή που βγαίνει μια τέτοια προσφορά.


Μα αυτο ακριβως λεω, η προσφορα δεν βγηκε για να μαζευτουν ολοι και να κατεβαζουν αβερτα το ιντερνετ. Ειναι προσφορα mobile internet (για κινητο) οχι για υπολογιστη οπως σκεφτηκαν κουτοπονηρα παρα πολλοι και την θελουν για να κατεβαζουν αερα πατερα. Εγω που την ηθελα μονο ως backup πρωινες ωρες και μονο για email και browsing ενεργοποιησα μονο μια γιατι μου φτανει και περισσευει. Η wind φταιει που δεν ορισε 1 καρτα ανα ατομο.

Θα μπορουσε απλα να πει οτι για να μπορεσεις να ενεργοποιησεις την προσφορα πρεπει η sim να ειναι ονομαστικη και μια ανα ατομο.

Ηταν πολυ ευκολο να το κανει.

----------


## ipo

> Αυτό που λέω είναι πως από εκεί που η προσφορά θα μπορούσε να προκαλέσει μια αλλαγή στην αντιμετώπιση του «internet στο κινητό» στην Ελληνική αγορά τελικά κατάφερε να δικαιολογήσει τις υψηλές χρεώσεις και να ενισχύσει την απροθυμία των εταιρειών να δώσουν προσιτά data plans για χρήση από το κινητό.


Αν διαβάσεις τη σχετική είδηση, θα δεις ότι στις ΗΠΑ η μέση χρήση mobile internet στη sprint είναι 7GByte/μήνα και ανά χρήστη. Οι υψηλές χρεώσεις δε δικαιολογούνται από τη χρήση.

Μη σας πείθουν ότι το GByte είναι χρυσάφι. Όσο το πιστεύετε τόσο θα πατάνε στην άγνοια και θα χρεώνουν ό,τι τους επιτρέπει η αποδοχή των καταναλωτών.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τους ειπα οτι αλλα ελεγαν στις διαφημισεις κτλ, και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι η πολιτικη της εταιρειας και εχει το δικαιωμα ανα πασα στιγμη να τροποποιησει τις υπηρεσιες της...


Δεν έχει το δικαίωμα η εταιρεία να αλλάξει τους όρους προσφοράς πεπερασμένου χρόνου που έχει αναρτήσει εγγράφως στην ιστοσελίδα της. Μην τα πιστεύετε αυτά.

Ξέρουν πολύ καλά ότι αν στείλουμε τα έγγραφα της εταιρείας στην Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή θα έχουν να πληρώσουν μεγάλα πρόστιμα, ενώ και ο διασυρμός θα κοστίσει ακόμα περισσότερο σε μερίδιο αγοράς.

----------


## traderman

Προσωπικα αν τον Μαιο μου το κατεβασουν στα 100mb θα κινηθω νομικα εναντιον τους.

----------


## mrsaccess

ipo εγώ την διάβασα την είδηση, εσύ; Τα 7GB αναφέρονται όχι στην sprint αλλά στη θυγατρική της clearwire και είναι για χρήση μέσω WiMAX.

----------


## loukoumaki

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μερικοί προσπαθούν να ρίξουν ευθύνες στους άλλους. Δόθηκε μία προσφορά υπηρεσίας, κάποιοι την ενεργοποίησαν γρήγορα, κάποιοι άλλοι δεν ενημερώθηκαν εγκαίρως και σε συνδυασμό με την αλλαγή πολιτικής της εταιρείας και τη μη επαρκή ενημέρωση των πελατών δεν την πρόλαβαν.
> 
> Όπως και το F2G2 πάει κι αυτό στο παρελθόν. Την ξέρουμε τη Wind, ως προς τη δέσμευση των όρων της, δεν τη μάθαμε τώρα.
> 
> Πάμε για άλλα τώρα. Η προσφορά με τα 100Mbyte και τις πανάκριβες χρεώσεις του F2G4 δεν είναι άξια λόγου πλέον.


δεν κατακρίνουμε τα άτομα που πρόλαβαν και ενεργοποίησαν και σε αυτό βοήθησε το adsl.gr  με την γρήγορη ενημέρωση του , αλλά τα άτομα που το εκμεταλλεύτηκαν αγοράζοντας πολλές κάρτες στερώντας το δικαίωμα σε άλλους για ψηφιακή ζωή ...αλλά να μου πεις αν δεν μπορεί να το υποστηρίξει όλο αυτό η wind τι να λέμε τώρα .

----------


## Georgevtr

> δεν κατακρίνουμε τα άτομα που πρόλαβαν και ενεργοποίησαν και σε αυτό βοήθησε το adsl.gr  με την γρήγορη ενημέρωση του , αλλά τα άτομα που το εκμεταλλεύτηκαν αγοράζοντας πολλές κάρτες στερώντας το δικαίωμα σε άλλους για ψηφιακή ζωή ...αλλά να μου πεις αν δεν μπορεί να το υποστηρίξει όλο αυτό η wind τι να λέμε τώρα .


+Η wind έστειλε γραπτά μυνήματα σε πάρα πολλούς χρήστες.
Εν κατακλείδι... :Respekt:  στην εταιρία για την άψογη κίνηση!!!!

----------


## sdikr

> δεν κατακρίνουμε τα άτομα που πρόλαβαν και ενεργοποίησαν και σε αυτό βοήθησε το adsl.gr  με την γρήγορη ενημέρωση του , αλλά τα άτομα που το εκμεταλλεύτηκαν αγοράζοντας πολλές κάρτες *στερώντας το δικαίωμα σε άλλους για ψηφιακή ζωή* ...αλλά να μου πεις αν δεν μπορεί να το υποστηρίξει όλο αυτό η wind τι να λέμε τώρα .


Εντάξει, άργησες να πας να πάρεις την κάρτα, δεν σε φταίει κανείς
Πάντως και τα 100mb δεν είναι άσχημα για κινήτο

----------


## Xguru

Αφού τελικά φαίνεται πώς πλέον θα έχουμε 100MB, πώς θα αποδείξουμε ότι η αρχική προσφορά ήταν 1,5G για όλο το χρόνο μετά τον Απρίλιο αφού πλέον δεν υπάρχει πουθενά γραμμένο κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## marcus1

Tελικά μεγαλύτεροι απατεώνες από τον "όμιλο" Wind-Tellas δεν υπάρχουν. Αυτό είναι το σύστημά τους εδώ και 6-7 χρόνια. Να ανακοινώνουν εντυπωσιακές προσφορές και να τις αναιρούν αμέσως μόλις οι καταναλωτές τσιμπήσουν στην φάκα.* Να'ναι καλά η διεφθαρμένη ΕΕΤΤ που μόνο μέλημά της έχει μην τυχόν κατεβάσει κανένα δίευρω τις τιμές του connx ο ΟΤΕ*.

----------


## petasis

> Εχει αδικο . ΔΕΝ ΖΗΤΗΣΑ τίποτα παραπάνω από αυτό που προσφέρουν . Δεν έχω καμια κάρτα Wind κανενα παγιο WInd ουτε ήθελα να αποκτήσω .
> 
> Πριν απο 5 χρόνια τα βαζαμε παλι με τους εαυτούς μας γιατι καταναλωναμε το οικιακο Internet ...


Δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος. Οι άνθρωποι προσέφεραν χρόνο ομιλίας, sms και ίντερνετ για χρήση από τηλέφωνο. Αν ρωτούσες σε κατάστημα αν η προσφορά θα παίξει σε στικάκι για πρόσβαση λαπτοπ στο ίντερνετ, σου έλεγαν όχι. (Το ρώτησα).

Είναι ωραίο να μαζεύουμε δελτία τύπου για να απαιτήσουμε υπηρεσίες με βάση τι έγραφαν σε αυτό (ημερομηνίες). Το ότι έγραφαν και την φράση "σερφάρετε εντελώς δωρεάν και απεριόριστα από το κινητό σας" την παραβλέπουμε...  :Smile: 

Για εμένα θα ήταν προτιμότερο να έβαζε όρο ότι το δωρεάν σερφάρισμα θα διακόπτονταν αν γινόταν χρήση σε λάπτοπ, παρά να σταματήσουν αιφνίδια την αγορά και να έχουν αυτούς που τόλμησαν φορητότητα σε κατάσταση αβεβαιότητας...

----------


## kostas2005

Gια να δούμε τι θα Gίνει με αυτά τα πριν και τα μετά
τους βλέπω σε κάνα 2μηνο να ανακοινώνουν giga&5euro

----------


## eranakis

> Αφού τελικά φαίνεται πώς πλέον θα έχουμε 100MB, πώς θα αποδείξουμε ότι η αρχική προσφορά ήταν 1,5G για όλο το χρόνο μετά τον Απρίλιο αφού πλέον δεν υπάρχει πουθενά γραμμένο κάτι τέτοιο;


http://img131.imageshack.us/i/newpicture165.jpg/

----------


## Georgevtr

> Tελικά μεγαλύτεροι απατεώνες από τον "όμιλο" Wind-Tellas δεν υπάρχουν. Αυτό είναι το σύστημά τους εδώ και 6-7 χρόνια. Να ανακοινώνουν εντυπωσιακές προσφορές και να τις αναιρούν αμέσως μόλις οι καταναλωτές τσιμπήσουν στην φάκα.* Να'ναι καλά η διεφθαρμένη ΕΕΤΤ που μόνο μέλημά της έχει μην τυχόν κατεβάσει κανένα δίευρω τις τιμές του connx ο ΟΤΕ*.


Κάτσε καλά βρε μάρκο.
Ποιά φάκα?
Σε μένα γιατί δέν αναίρεσαν?Μια χαρά σερφάρω απ το λάπτοπ,με αρνητικό υπόλοιπο.
Ξέρεις εσύ καμία προσφορά να διαρκεί αιώνια?

----------


## ownagE_

> δεν κατακρίνουμε τα άτομα που πρόλαβαν και ενεργοποίησαν και σε αυτό βοήθησε το adsl.gr  με την γρήγορη ενημέρωση του , αλλά τα άτομα που το εκμεταλλεύτηκαν αγοράζοντας πολλές κάρτες στερώντας το δικαίωμα σε άλλους για ψηφιακή ζωή ...αλλά να μου πεις αν δεν μπορεί να το υποστηρίξει όλο αυτό η wind τι να λέμε τώρα .


Δε σου στέρησαν τίποτα.
Δεν ήταν "περιορισμένα κομμάτια" η προσφορά.

Μπορούσες να την ενεργοποιήσεις κι εσύ ανά πάσα στιγμή.
Δεν το έκανες, τέλος.
Δεν φταίνε οι άλλοι.

Καλά έκαναν και δικαίωμά τους να ενεργοποιούν όσες κάρτες θέλουν.

(Και όχι, δεν ανήκω στην παραπάνω κατηγορία, μία καρτούλα F2G έχω εδώ και χρόνια, ευτυχώς πρόλαβα το 1.5GB)

----------


## petasis

> Η Wind φταιει
> 
> (α) γιατι δεν ορισε εξαρχης υποχρεωτικα 1 ενεργοποιηση ανα ταυτοτητα (για να γλιτωσει απο τους κουτοπονηρους Ελληναρες)
> 
> (β) ετρεχε μετα και αλλαζε τις προσφορες νυχτα και με ψιλά γράμματα στις διαφημισεις (ξεφτιλα)
> 
> Εμεις φταιμε
> 
> (α) γιατι ειμαστε λιγουρια και μολις ακουσαμε 1,5gb δωρεαν νομιζαμε οτι θα κατεβαζαμε ολο το ιντερνετ και πλακωσαν παλι οι κουτοφραγκοι Ελληναρες να αγορασουν 10 καρτες ο καθενας (συμφωνω με το σχολιο ανωτερω περι κατοχικου συνδρομου).
> ...


+1. Όσο οι καταναλωτές δεν σκεφτόμαστε σωστά, θα έχουμε τις εταιρίες που μας αξίζουν. Όταν μια εταιρία πρωτοπορεί αλλά δεν αποκτά νέους πραγματικούς συνδρομητές, τότε δεν επιβραβεύουμε τον ανταγωνισμό, αλλά τα μονοπώλια...

----------


## loukoumaki

Παιδιά για να μην παρεξηγούμαι ...Εγώ πρόλαβα να κάνω την ενεργοποίηση κανονικά πριν να λήξει ...και έχω 1,5 ....απλά θέλω να θίξω το θέμα ....ότι είναι άδικο για τα άτομα που δεν πρόλαβαν ...Δεν γίνεται σε αυτήν την ζωή όλα να είναι και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο

----------


## petasis

> Δηλαδή εννοείς ότι όταν μία εταιρία βγάζει μια προσφορά πρέπει οι καταναλωτές να μην την εκμεταλλεύονται εξ'αρχής αλλά να προστατεύουν την εταιρία φοβούμενοι μήπως έχει κάνει κάποιο λάθος η καημένη;
> 
> Δηλαδή τι λάθος έκαναν αυτοί που πήραν 100 κάρτες και τις ενεργοποίησαν; Υπήρχε κάποιος όρος στην προσφορά για περιορισμό των καρτών ανά άτομο; Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ο καταναλωτής δε θα πρέπει να εκμεταλλεύεται πλήρως τέτοιες προσφορές από τη στιγμή που βγαίνει μια τέτοια προσφορά.


Αν δεν παραβιάζει κάποιον από τους όρους της προσφοράς, καλά έκανε και πήρα 200 κάρτες.
Απλά, υπάρχει η δράση (αγοράζω πολλές κάρτες) και η ανάδραση (φτάνει τόσο ίντερνετ που μοίρασα). Καημένοι δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση αυτός που επωφελήθηκε και η εταιρία. Καημένοι είναι όμως όσοι δεν πρόλαβαν, που θα μπορούσαν να επωφεληθούν και αυτοί αν κάποιοι δεν είχαν αγοράσει τόσες κάρτες.

Για αυτό βλέπεις και διχασμό ανάμεσα στους καταναλωτές, όπως πολύ σωστά ειπώθηκε παραπάνω.

Εγώ για παράδειγμα, ενδιαφέρθηκα για την προσφορά για χρήση από το κινητό μου. Πήγα σε κατάστημα, ρώτησα για φορητότητα, με ενημέρωσαν και μου χάρισαν μια sim, να δοκιμάσω πριν κάνω φορητότητα. Δοκίμασα, μου κάνει, και κάνω αίτηση φορητότητας.
Και την επόμενη μέρα, πλακώνουν οι φήμες για πρόωρο τερματισμό της προσφοράς, και αρχίζουν και οι διφορούμενες διαφημίσεις. Παρά της προφορικές "διαβεβαιωσεις", να μην ανησυχώ τι θα γίνει;

Μετά πώς να μην σκέφτομαι ότι ο λόγος που σταμάτησε η προσφορά άρον-άρον είναι ο πανικός που έγινε από όλους αυτούς που το είδαν σαν δωρεών ίντερνετ στο λάπτοπ το ερχόμενο καλοκαίρι;  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: petasis πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αν ήθελε η εταιρία για χρήση μόνο από κινητό (για να μην καταρρεύσει το δίκτυο της), θα μπορούσε εξαρχής να έβαζε cap λ.χ. 250 ΜΒ/ μηνιαίως.
> Αλλά δεν το έκανε!
> Σκεφθείτε το.


Δεν είναι πραγματικός περιορισμός, παρά ψυχολογικός. Εγώ που το θέλω καθαρά για χρήση από το κινητό, θέλω να έχω μια ευκολία παραπάνω. Π.χ. αυτόματη ανανέωση του καιρού, αυτόματη ενημέρωση δορυφόρων,και συγχρονισμό με τα e-mail μου. Με 1,5 GB έχω την "ψυχολογική" βεβαιότητα ότι δεν θα τα ξεπεράσω. Με 100 ή 300 MB, δεν το ξέρω. Οπότε, δεν θα τα ενεργοποιήσω στο κινητό, και 100% δεν θα δω τα οφέλη του να έχω ίντερνετ στο κινητό.
Γιατί δεν σχεδιάζω να κάνω browsing από την οθονίτσα του κινητού...

Οπότε με 250MB μηνιαίως, θα καταντήσω να έχω τα ίδια με πριν που δεν είχα ίντερνετ στο κινητό. Γιατί το να χρειαστώ ένα site είναι πολύ σπάνιο...

----------


## marcus1

> Κάτσε καλά βρε μάρκο.
> Ποιά φάκα?
> Σε μένα γιατί δέν αναίρεσαν?Μια χαρά σερφάρω απ το λάπτοπ,με αρνητικό υπόλοιπο.
> Ξέρεις εσύ καμία προσφορά να διαρκεί αιώνια?


Διαφήμιζαν 1,5GB τον μήνα για όλο τον χρόνο, και τώρα λένε ότι το μετατρέπουν σε 100MBs τον μήνα *(και γι'αυτούς που αγόρασαν το πακέτο του 1,5GB)* απλώς επειδή έτσι γουστάρουν.

Αν αυτό δεν λέγεται απάτη, έχουμε χάσει την σημασία των λέξεων. Λέω ν'ανοίξω ένα υποκατάστημα pizza hut και να διαφημίζω απεριόριστες πίτσες με μια "κάρτα πελάτη" των 10€, και αφού τσιμπήσω καμμιά πεντακοσαριά πελάτες να τους πω -παιδιά, guess what? από εδώ και πέρα παίρνεται μόνο απεριόριστα κριτσίνια με την κάρτα σας".

----------


## petasis

> Δεν θα μπω στον κόπο να σχολιάσω τα περί διψασμένων παρτάκηδων πελατών που είδαν την προσφορά και αγόρασαν 5-10 κάρτες ο καθένας... Χωρίς μεγάλη ανάλυση, το οικονομικό σύστημα που ζούμε βασίζεται στον υπερκαταναλωτισμό μας, τον διαφημίζει, τον προωθεί, και δεν είδα ποτέ καμία εταιρεία να ακολουθεί πρόγραμμα περιορισμού των αγορών των πελατών της σε αυτά που πραγματικά χρειάζεται. Ας βάζανε... δελτίο (κατοχικού τύπου!) στην πώληση καρτών. Εύκολο να το ελέγξεις μέσω της ταυτοποίησης. Αλλά δεν είδα την Wind να κόπτεται για τις πολλές κάρτες που πούλησε...


Δεν είναι λύση ο περιορισμός ανά ταυτότητα. Απλά, αυτοί που ήθελαν πολλές κάρτες θα συνέλεγαν ταυτότητες από συγγενείς. Επίσης, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις η wind δεν πούλαγε τις κάρτες, τις χάριζε. Εμένα μου χάρισαν μια, για να δω αν πιάνει στο σπίτι μου, και αν λειτουργεί στο κινητό μου. Το ίδιο έγινε και στον αδερφό μου...

----------


## loukoumaki

To θέμα μας είναι άλλο ...ζούμε σε μια κοινωνία που δεν υπάρχουν όρια .....ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ Αλληλεγγύη.Είμαστε μια κοινωνική ομάδα που διψάμε για τεχνολογία και θέλουμε να ανακαλύπτουμε πράγματα ...Αν θέλουμε να σεβόμαστε τον εαυτό μας και να δημιουργήσουμε  ένα καλύτερο αύριο θα πρέπει να μοιραζόμαστε πράγματα και να μην κοιτούμε  μόνο την πάρτη μας .Το να πάρεις 10 κάρτες δεν είναι μαγκιά απλά ενεργείς εις βάρος κάποιου άλλου .....Αυτή η χώρα πάει από το κακό στο χειρότερο γιατί μας διακατέχει ο παρτακισμός .....Πάντα ο καθένας λέει ...ε και εμένα τι με νοιάζει ...εγώ να είμαι καλά ....Ας πάρω εγώ 100 κάρτες να είμαι καβατζομένος και τι με νοιάζει για τους άλλους 
ΝΑΙ  όμως φίλοι δεν πάμε έτσι μπροστά

----------


## sdikr

> To θέμα μας είναι άλλο ...ζούμε σε μια κοινωνία που δεν υπάρχουν όρια .....ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ Αλληλεγγύη.Είμαστε μια κοινωνική ομάδα που διψάμε για τεχνολογία και θέλουμε να ανακαλύπτουμε πράγματα ...Αν θέλουμε να σεβόμαστε τον εαυτό μας και να δημιουργήσουμε  ένα καλύτερο αύριο θα πρέπει να μοιραζόμαστε πράγματα και να μην κοιτούμε  μόνο την πάρτη μας .Το να πάρεις 10 κάρτες δεν είναι μαγκιά απλά ενεργείς εις βάρος κάποιου άλλου .....Αυτή η χώρα πάει από το κακό στο χειρότερο γιατί μας διακατέχει ο παρτακισμός .....Πάντα ο καθένας λέει ...ε και εμένα τι με νοιάζει ...εγώ να είμαι καλά ....Ας πάρω εγώ 100 κάρτες να είμαι καβατζομένος και τι με νοιάζει για τους άλλους 
> ΝΑΙ  όμως φίλοι δεν πάμε έτσι μπροστά



Αν ήταν έτσι όπως τα λές τότε  μάλλον δεν θα είχες μάθει για την προσφορά  :Wink:

----------


## petasis

Και με αυτό συμφωνώ...  :One thumb up: 
Νομίζω όμως ότι εδώ που έχουμε φτάσει δεν υπάρχει γυρισμός...

----------


## lvs

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ.Το συστημα εχει πεσει...ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ.ΧΡΕΩΝΕΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ..Αποφυγετε την χρηση σημερα.Ουτε η ενημερωση υπολοιπου ανανεωσης δεν λειτουργει μεσω κλησης.Μονο με sms.!Το βραδυ 'η μεχρι αυριο θα ειναι οκ!

----------


## loukoumaki

> Αν ήταν έτσι όπως τα λές τότε  μάλλον δεν θα είχες μάθει για την προσφορά


άλλο λέω εγώ , άλλο εσύ .Εγώ μιλάω για τα άτομα που πήραν ένα κάρο κάρτες και όχι για τα άτομα που μοιράστηκαν μέσα από αυτό το foroum την προσφορά

----------


## daffy

Ήρθε ο Αρμαγεδδών, μετανοείτε χριστιανοί. Όσοι πήραν πάνω από μια κάρτα καλούνται να σχηματίσουν ομάδες και να αρχίσουν να περιφέρονται στο Σύνταγμα και να αυτομαστιγώνονται σε κοινή θέα. Όταν οι θεοί εξευμενιστούν το σύστημα θα ξαναδουλέψει κανονικά.

----------


## loukoumaki

> Ήρθε ο Αρμαγεδδών, μετανοείτε χριστιανοί. Όσοι πήραν πάνω από μια κάρτα καλούνται να σχηματίσουν ομάδες και να αρχίσουν να περιφέρονται στο Σύνταγμα και να αυτομαστιγώνονται σε κοινή θέα. Όταν οι θεοί εξευμενιστούν το σύστημα θα ξαναδουλέψει κανονικά.


όταν έρθει να σε δω όμως .......

----------


## graphi

> [...]
> Για εμένα θα ήταν προτιμότερο να έβαζε όρο ότι το δωρεάν σερφάρισμα θα διακόπτονταν αν γινόταν χρήση σε λάπτοπ, παρά να σταματήσουν αιφνίδια την αγορά και να έχουν αυτούς που τόλμησαν φορητότητα σε κατάσταση αβεβαιότητας...


Δεν μπορεί να αποδειχθεί κάτι τέτοιο. Εξάλλου δεν έδωσε απεριόριστο Internet για να συζητήσουμε για κατάχρηση. Έδωσε συγκεκριμένα 1,5gigabyte. Ή δίνεις 1,5gB, ή δεν δίνεις!

Εγώ μια χαρά έβλεπα το e-mail μου και τα RSS με 30mB από το CU. Αλλά εδώ δεν μιλάμε για 30 αλλά για 100. Κάνεις όλα όσα θέλεις + κάμποσο web browsing (κανονικά sites, φαντάσου τα mobile).

----------


## daffy

> όταν έρθει να σε δω όμως .......


Δες με τότε εδώ.

----------


## petasis

> Δεν μπορεί να αποδειχθεί κάτι τέτοιο. Εξάλλου δεν έδωσε απεριόριστο Internet για να συζητήσουμε για κατάχρηση. Έδωσε συγκεκριμένα 1,5gigabyte. Ή δίνεις 1,5gB, ή δεν δίνεις!
> 
> Εγώ μια χαρά έβλεπα το e-mail μου και τα RSS με 30mB από το CU. Αλλά εδώ δεν μιλάμε για 30 αλλά για 100. Κάνεις όλα όσα θέλεις + κάμποσο web browsing (κανονικά sites, φαντάσου τα mobile).


Νομίζω μπορεί να αποδειχθεί. Από τα στικ δεν κάνεις/δέχεσαι κλήσεις, ούτε στέλνεις sms. Οπότε αν μειώνονται μόνο τα δωρεάν GB, κάτι καταλαβαίνεις...

Μακάρι τα 100 να φτάνουν αλλά θα προτιμούσα την ελευθερία των γίγα (έστω και για ψυχολογικούς λόγους)...

----------


## loukoumaki

πρέπει να έχεις γερό κεφάλι ....μπράβο .

----------


## graphi

> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ.Το συστημα εχει πεσει...ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ.ΧΡΕΩΝΕΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ..Αποφυγετε την χρηση σημερα.Ουτε η ενημερωση υπολοιπου ανανεωσης δεν λειτουργει μεσω κλησης.Μονο με sms.!Το βραδυ 'η μεχρι αυριο θα ειναι οκ!





> Ήρθε ο Αρμαγεδδών, μετανοείτε χριστιανοί. Όσοι πήραν πάνω από μια κάρτα καλούνται να σχηματίσουν ομάδες και να αρχίσουν να περιφέρονται στο Σύνταγμα και να αυτομαστιγώνονται σε κοινή θέα. Όταν οι θεοί εξευμενιστούν το σύστημα θα ξαναδουλέψει κανονικά.


 :ROFL:   :Laughing: 
Εμένα μου εξαφάνισε 10€.




> Νομίζω μπορεί να αποδειχθεί. Από τα στικ δεν κάνεις/δέχεσαι κλήσεις, ούτε στέλνεις sms. Οπότε αν μειώνονται μόνο τα δωρεάν GB, κάτι καταλαβαίνεις...
> [...]


Εγώ το F2G το έχω στο κινητό το ποίο το έχω συνδέσει με USB και κάνει την δουλεία του modem. Οπότε δέχομαι και κλήσεις. Υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος αλλά όλα αυτά είναι πολύ ρευστά, δεν μπορούν να αποτελέσουν απόδειξη.


Παιδιά, μην μπερδεύεται τους νόμους της αγοράς με την κοινωνική αλληλεγγύη/πρόνοια. Είναι τελείως διαφορετικά, για να μην πω πως λειτουργούν και με αντίθετο τρόπο. Για παράδειγμα, έχετε σκεφτεί για τον ανταγωνισμό που τόσο πολύ αγαπάμε εμείς οι καταναλωτές; Γνωρίζεται τι σημαίνει αυτό για τις εταιρίες; Άμα δεν μπορέσεις να ανταποκριθείς σε φάγανε λάχανο (μιλάω γενικά).

----------


## mx1001

Τι λέτε ρε παιδιά ? Πόσες φορές πρέπει να το πω . Χθές 24/3 πήγα σε εξουσιοδοτημένο μαγαζί Wind οπου με ενημέρωσαν 2 άτομα (για τα 3GB και τα 2GB) και επι τόπου έκανα ενεργοποιηση .

Οταν επι τοπου πατησα το 1245 μεσα στο μαγαζί (για να κανω την 'απεριοριστη' ενεργοποίηση) ξανα άκουγα την εκφωνήτρια για την παραπάνω προσφορά . Οταν ξαναχτύπησα το 1245 για να βεβαιωθώ μου ανακοίνωνε τα χιλιάδες λεπτά και sms που είχα ενεργοποιήσει .

*ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΗ ΑΠΑΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΕΣ* .

Τους πήρα σήμερα κατά τις 9  και πληροφορηθηκα την 'αλλαγή' της προσφοράς. Μαλιστα πηρα σήμερα για 2η φορα για να τους τα ψάλλω και μου ειπαν οτι αυτη η 'ειδηση' με τα 100MB δεν ισχύει  !!!, και οτι εχω κανονικά ότι μου υποσχέθηκαν , απλά σήμερα έχουν πρόβλημα ...

Αναμένουμε !!.

........Auto merged post: mx1001 πρόσθεσε 24 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος. Οι άνθρωποι προσέφεραν χρόνο ομιλίας, sms και ίντερνετ για χρήση από τηλέφωνο. Αν ρωτούσες σε κατάστημα αν η προσφορά θα παίξει σε στικάκι για πρόσβαση λαπτοπ στο ίντερνετ, σου έλεγαν όχι. (Το ρώτησα).


Και εγώ γι αυτό πήγα σε μαγαζί Wind για να ρωτήσω τα τεχνικά , και μου είπαν και αυτοί με την σειρά τους οτί εννούν και την χρήση Laptop .

Σας το ξαναπα , ούτε είμαι 'πονηρός' ούτε θα θελα να το παίξω . Δεν σκέφτηκα να κάνω τίποτα παραπάνω απ όσα με διαβεβαίωσαν οτί μου προσφέρουν .

Πίσω έχει αχλάδα την ουρά , και έτσι να είναι θα φάν καταγγελεία στην ΔΟΥ για την απόδειξη που δεν έκοψαν .

----------


## chemboy

Ενεργοποίησα πριν λίγο σε μια ξεχασμένη κάρτα F2G που έχω, αλλά που έχει εύκολο αριθμό και είπα να την χρησιμοποιήσω και πάλι. Βέβαια είχα ενεργοποίησει την προσφορά από τις πρώτες μέρες της προσφοράς σε άλλα 2 F2G ταυτοποιημένα σε εμένα. Διαβάστε το μήνυμα παρακάτω που μου ήρθε μετά την ενεργοποίηση, παρόλο που ηχητικά μου έλεγε σήμερα (25-3-2010) πως έχω 3000' + 3000 sms + 3 GB μέχρι τέλος Απριλίου και στη συνέχεια κάθε μήνα 1500' + 1500 sms + 1,5 GB. H κάρτα αυτή στην οποία έβαλα την προσφορά δεν είναι ταυτοποιημένη και είναι από της παλιές που γράφουν "ΤΙΜ".

Μύνημα: Wind: "Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι η πλοήγηση στο Internet πρέπει να γίνεται μέσω WAP (Ρυθμίσεις "Wind GPRS" ή "Wind Plus") για να καλύπτεται από τα 40MB του Wind Plus Non Stop"

Βρε θα μας τρελάνουν τελείως ! Έχουν μπλέξει τα μπούτια τους εκεί στη Wind !

Πάντως να δηλώσω πως την περιοχή μου εδώ και καμιά 10αριά μέρες που κάνω δοκιμές με UMTS σύνδεση ενός κινητού με το netbook πάει αρκετά καλά. Συνηθισμένες ταχύτητες είναι με speedtests με serveres εξωτερικού:
Download: ~ 1 Mbps / Upload: ~ 300 kbps και ping περίπου 170-350 ms
Έχω δει max download speed 1,5 Mbps, αλλά όχι παραπάνω.
Το κινητό μου υποστηρίζει ταχύτητες 7,2 Gbps.

----------


## graphi

Πριν λίγο πήρε μπρος το 1269 και διαπίστωσα ότι το υπόλοιπο μου έχει επανέλθει.

Τηλεφώνησα στο 1260:
Δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να με ενημερώσουνε με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, ούτε οι ίδιοι, για το υπολειπόμενο του όγκου δεδομένων. Μόνο ότι λέει ο μετρητής της συσκευής.
Μπόρεσε όμως να μου πει ότι η ενεργοποίηση μου έγινε στις 23/3 και ως εκ τούτου είμαι στα 3gB.

_*Όλα τα παραπάνω με επιφύλαξη. Δεν φέρω καμία ευθύνη για τυχόν λάθος του 1260 :q_

Οπότε μένει να επαληθεύσω/μαντέψω μόλις ο μετρητής γράψει 150mB και το υπόλοιπό μου δεν έχει μειωθεί. Για την ώρα λέει ότι έχω κάνει κίνηση ~101mB.

----------


## strider

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτούς που μιλούν δίχως αποδείξεις μόνο και μόνο για να πουν κάτι. 

1. Είπε η εταιρία ότι πήραν πολλοί κάρτες και σερφαρουν, άρα θα μειώσει για αυτό το λόγο τον δωρεάν όγκο? ΟΧΙ, απλά απο 24/3 δίνει 100ΜΒ.

2. Όταν η ίδια η εταιρία ταυτοποιεί πολλές κάρτες ανά άτομο γιατί κρίνετε αρνητικά αυτούς που έχουν πολλές κάρτες?

3. Είπε ότι μέχρι 23/3 θα δίνει 1.5GB κάθε μήνα, μετά 100ΜΒ. Όποιος θέλει πάει στη wind, οι άλλοι ας μείνουν στους παρόχους τους.

4. Έγινε πρόβλημα και χρεώνει όχι μόνο το ιντερνετ αλλά και τις κλησεις σήμερα. Θα τα πιστώσει ελπίζω. Γιατί όμως δεν ενημερώνει για το πρόβλημα τους συνδρομητές της?

5. Τις sim τις κάνει ο καθένας ό,τι θέλει. Άλλος θέλει μόνο ομιλία άλλος μονο ιντερνετ, άλλος θα τα καταναλώσει όλα. Που τον γνωρίζεις τον καθένα για να του πεις από που θα τα καταναλώσει και με ποιό κινητό? Δηλαδή άμα μιλάνε όλοι 25 ώρες θα πέσει το δίκτυο? Και τί, θα βγαίνει ο κάθε τυχαίος και θα κατηγορεί αυτούς που μιλάνε? άλλες εταιρίες έχουν 10πλάσιους συνδρομητές και το δίκτυό τους δεν πέφτει. Έλεος πια με της κατηγορίες και τις υποδείξεις. Όπως θέλει ο καθένας θα καταναλώσει το χρόνο του, τα sms και τον όγκο του. Έχει πάρε-δώσε, ΣΥΜΒΑΣΗ, με τον πάροχο, όχι με τον καθένα άλλον εδώ και σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο φόρουμ.

6. Αν αύριο αλλάξει η wind την προσφορά και δίνει μόνο 100 λεπτά δωρεάν  ομιλίας, οι ίδιοι θα βγούν να κατηγορούν όποιον μιλούσε 25 ώρες  συνέχεια και ανάγκασε την εταιρία να μειώσει την προσφορά? Μήπως κοιτάνε  αν είναι και αργό το adsl για να κατηγορήσουν αυτούς που πήραν 24άρα  γραμμή αντί να σκεφτούν και τους άλλους και να πάρουν 2άρα?

7. Τα έκανε μαντάρα με τις διφορούμενες διαφημίσεις? ΝΑΙ
Το διόρθωσε? ΟΧΙ
Είναι αξιόπιστη? ΘΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ

8. Ο κάθε κολλημένος δεν θέλει να έχουν ιντερνετ οι άλλοι απλά και μόνο επειδή ήταν τεμπέλης και δεν πήγε να παρει μια sim. Πρόβλημά του. Εδώ είναι συζήτηση, όχι για να μας λέει πόσο ψευτοχαίρεται ο κάθε κακεντρεχής που μείωσε τον ογκο η wind. Όποιοι ήταν σοβαροί και ήθελαν την προσφορά πήγαν και πήραν κάρτα, τέλος.

9. Κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν πώς δουλεύονται μεταξύ τους με τις αλληλοκατηγορίες. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος. ΔΕΝ έχει διαφορά εαν ένας μιλάει 20 ώρες στο κινητό ή στέλνει αδιαλείπτως sms για 20 ώρες ή σερφάρει για 20 ώρες. Χώρος υπάρχει για όλους. 

10. Τα 100ΜΒ φαίνονται λίγα? ΝΑΙ, ακόμα και για ανανέωση καιρού ή συγχρονισμό email σε ένα PDA θα έχει κάποιος το άγχος μήπως ξεπεράσει το όριο και τον χρεώσει 50 ευρώ για να ανοίξει το google. Για αυτό το λόγο εμένα με έχασε από πελάτη η wind. Δεν θα κάνω φορητότητα γιατί 100ΜΒ = 0 ΜΒ. Είναι σαν να μου έδινε 8 λεπτά δωρεάν χρόνου ομιλίας και μετά με χρέωση 20 ευρώ/λεπτό. Δεν μου κάνει.

11. Αυτοί που έκαναν την αγορά μέχρι 22/3 και 23/3 έχουν παραπάνω όγκο. Έτσι είναι οι προσφορές. Απλά θα ήταν καλό για την αξοιπιστία τους να είχαν ενημερώσει ΣΑΦΩΣ και όχι με καταχωνιασμένα banner σε φλας πάνω από τη σελίδα που έλεγε για 30/4.

----------


## uncharted

> Η Wind φταιει
> 
> (α) γιατι δεν ορισε εξαρχης υποχρεωτικα 1 ενεργοποιηση ανα ταυτοτητα (για να γλιτωσει απο τους κουτοπονηρους Ελληναρες)


εγω που δεν ειμαι κουτοπονηρος ελληναρας και εχω μια μονο SIM απο τον καιρο που δεν ισχυε η ταυτοποιηση?  :Thinking: 

επισης υπαρχει συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι που πουλαει προενεργοποιημενες SIM... χωρια οι αγγελιες




> Θα μπορουσε απλα να πει οτι για να μπορεσεις να  ενεργοποιησεις την προσφορα πρεπει η sim να ειναι ονομαστικη και μια ανα  ατομο.
> 
> Ηταν πολυ ευκολο να το κανει.


λυπαμαι, αλλα αυτο που προτεινεις (να ισχυει η προσφορα μονο σε  ταυτοποιημενα) ειναι *παρανομο*

ο νομος ειναι σαφεστατος, μεχρι τον ιουλιο 2010 ΔΕΝ απαιτειται  ταυτοποιηση (σε οσα ενεργοποιηθηκαν πριν τον νοεμβριο του 2009)




> Δηλαδή εννοείς ότι όταν μία εταιρία βγάζει μια  προσφορά πρέπει οι καταναλωτές να μην την εκμεταλλεύονται εξ'αρχής αλλά  να προστατεύουν την εταιρία φοβούμενοι μήπως έχει κάνει κάποιο λάθος η  καημένη;
> 
> Δηλαδή τι λάθος έκαναν αυτοί που πήραν 100 κάρτες και τις ενεργοποίησαν;  Υπήρχε κάποιος όρος στην προσφορά για περιορισμό των καρτών ανά άτομο;  Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ο καταναλωτής δε θα πρέπει να εκμεταλλεύεται  πλήρως τέτοιες προσφορές από τη στιγμή που βγαίνει μια τέτοια  προσφορά.


να με συγχωρεις, αλλα οταν γνωριζουμε οτι μια εταιρια εχει πεπερασμενους  πορους (ειδικα η wind με το μικροτερο δικτυο απο τους 3), οφειλουμε να  ειμαστε λιιιιιγο συγκρατημενοι...

να στο πω με ενα απλο παραδειγμα... σε περιοδους λειψυδριας το θεωρεις  σωστο να ανοιγουμε ολοι τις βρυσες στο full και μετα να αναρωτιομαστε γιατι η ΕΥΔΑΠ κλαταρε?  :Thinking: 




> ενώ είναι *παράνομο* να μεταπωληθούν με *κέρδος*.


αυτο το στηριζεις καπου?  :Thinking:  γιατι δεν ισχυει

μπορω να σου πω παρα πολλους που μεταπωλουν καρτες με αυξημενο κερδος...  απο αγγελιες εδω μεσα, στο myphone, μεχρι και καταστημα στο κεντρο της  αθηνας  :Whistle: 




> Δεν έχει το δικαίωμα η εταιρεία να αλλάξει τους όρους  προσφοράς πεπερασμένου χρόνου που έχει αναρτήσει εγγράφως στην  ιστοσελίδα της. Μην τα πιστεύετε αυτά.
> 
> Ξέρουν πολύ καλά ότι αν στείλουμε τα έγγραφα της εταιρείας στην  Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή θα έχουν να πληρώσουν μεγάλα πρόστιμα, ενώ και ο  διασυρμός θα κοστίσει ακόμα περισσότερο σε μερίδιο αγοράς.


συμφωνω,  αν μπορει να γινει καταγγελια ειμαι μεσα

ειναι απαραδεκτο το οτι αλλαξε στα 100mb/μηνα και για τους παλιους χρηστες, μαζι  με τα ξερα καηκαν και τα χλωρα  :Evil:   (για πολλοστη  φορα σε αυτην την χωρα  :Thumb down: )




> Δεν θα μπω στον κόπο να σχολιάσω τα περί  διψασμένων παρτάκηδων πελατών που είδαν την προσφορά και αγόρασαν 5-10  κάρτες ο καθένας... Χωρίς μεγάλη ανάλυση, το οικονομικό σύστημα που  ζούμε βασίζεται στον υπερκαταναλωτισμό μας, τον διαφημίζει, τον προωθεί,  και δεν είδα ποτέ καμία εταιρεία να ακολουθεί πρόγραμμα περιορισμού των  αγορών των πελατών της σε αυτά που πραγματικά χρειάζεται. Ας βάζανε...  δελτίο (κατοχικού τύπου!) στην πώληση καρτών. Εύκολο να το ελέγξεις μέσω  της ταυτοποίησης. Αλλά δεν είδα την Wind να κόπτεται για τις πολλές  κάρτες που πούλησε...


δελτια κατοχικου τυπου μονο στην ΕΣΣΔ μοιραζανε... στην δημοκρατια  επαφιομαστε στην *ωριμοτητα* του καταναλωτικου κινηματος (μπορειτε  να γελασετε ελευθερα, αλλα ετσι ειναι  :Smile: )




> Σε ότι αφορά στην προσφορά την ίδια, αν για  κάτι μπορεί κανείς και πρέπει να κατηγορήσει την εταιρεία είναι  αποκλειστικά και μόνο για την παραπλάνηση των πελατών που ενεργοποίησαν  συνδέσεις εχθές 24/03 με την υπόσχεση των 1,5GB, ενώ τους δίνουνε 100MB.  Συμπεριφέρθηκαν (και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που το κάνει πάροχος  τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών) με τόση ανοργανωσιά, που μπορεί κάποιος  (δικαίως) να τους κατηγορήσει για δόλια παραπλάνηση των πελατών της.  Διαφορετική ενημέρωση από τα διαφορετικά διαφημιστικά μέσα, ανυπαρξία  γνώσης στα σημεία πώλησης και τα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα. Αυτά δεν θυμίζουν  μεγάλη και οργανωμένη εταιρεία, αλλά το ψιλικατζίδικο της γειτονιάς που  σε άλλη τιμή μου δίνει την κοκα κόλα ο μπακάλης και σε άλλη η γυναίκα  του.


εδω εχεις δικιο, μας εχει συνηθισει η wind σε κατι τετοια (π.χ. δεσμευση  τιμης)




> Για εμένα θα ήταν προτιμότερο να έβαζε όρο ότι το  δωρεάν σερφάρισμα θα διακόπτονταν αν γινόταν χρήση σε λάπτοπ


αν μας πεις και τον τροπο (πως θα καταλαβουν αν ειναι  laptop/netbook/smartphone), εφοσον το profile ειναι κοινο  (gint.b-online.gr)...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> To θέμα μας είναι άλλο ...ζούμε σε μια  κοινωνία που δεν υπάρχουν όρια .....ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ Αλληλεγγύη.Είμαστε μια  κοινωνική ομάδα που διψάμε για τεχνολογία και θέλουμε να ανακαλύπτουμε  πράγματα ...Αν θέλουμε να σεβόμαστε τον εαυτό μας και να δημιουργήσουμε   ένα καλύτερο αύριο θα πρέπει να μοιραζόμαστε πράγματα και να μην  κοιτούμε  μόνο την πάρτη μας .Το να πάρεις 10 κάρτες δεν είναι μαγκιά  απλά ενεργείς εις βάρος κάποιου άλλου .....Αυτή η χώρα πάει από το κακό  στο χειρότερο γιατί μας διακατέχει ο παρτακισμός .....Πάντα ο καθένας  λέει ...ε και εμένα τι με νοιάζει ...εγώ να είμαι καλά ....Ας πάρω εγώ  100 κάρτες να είμαι καβατζομένος και τι με νοιάζει για τους άλλους 
> ΝΑΙ  όμως φίλοι δεν πάμε έτσι μπροστά


το πας αλλου τωρα... ναι, δεν ειναι σωστο να ειμαστε υπερκαταναλωτικα  zombies, αλλα απο την αλλη την ωρα που εσυ διαβαζεις το post μου απο την  ανετη καρεκλα σου, καποιο παιδακι στην αφρικη πεθαινει, καποιος κινεζος  εργατης ιδρωνει σε αθλιες συνθηκες εργασιας κλπ.

οπως καταλαβαινεις, δεν ειναι το παν η "ψηφιακη ζωη" που λες...

----------


## petasis

> αν μας πεις και τον τροπο (πως θα καταλαβουν αν ειναι  laptop/netbook/smartphone), εφοσον το profile ειναι κοινο  (gint.b-online.gr)...


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...81#post3396081

----------


## uncharted

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...81#post3396081


εξακολουθω να μην καταλαβαινω τι σχεση εχει το οτι δεν γινονται κλησεις στα sticks (sms μπορεις να στειλεις/λαβεις παντως)... αμα θελω φτηνες κλησεις (λογω F2G2), βαζω την SIM σε κινητο

το προγραμμα δουλευει βασει ενος profile (gint.b-online.gr)

----------


## petasis

> εξακολουθω να μην καταλαβαινω τι σχεση εχει το οτι δεν γινονται κλησεις στα sticks (sms μπορεις να στειλεις/λαβεις παντως)... αμα θελω φτηνες κλησεις (λογω F2G2), βαζω την SIM σε κινητο
> 
> το προγραμμα δουλευει βασει ενος profile (gint.b-online.gr)


Αν βάλεις την sim στο κινητό και την χρησιμοποιείς, τότε είσαι μια χαρά, σύμφωνα με τα κείμενα της προσφοράς.

----------


## chemboy

Παιδιά αν και λίγο offtopic θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσετε όσοι τυχεροί έχετε το F2G2 πως όταν καλείται στο 1269 στο τέλος που αναφέρει το πρόγραμμα του καθενός μας από σημερα δεν λέει αντίστοιχο το Frog όπως έλεγε. Αυτό πιστεύω να μην σημαίνει και αλλαγή στις χρεώσεις σιωπηλά όπως έκανε με το σταμάτημα της αλλαγής σε πακέτο F2G2 εδώ και λίγες μέρες. Με έχει βολέψει το F2G2 με τις προνομιακές χρεώσεις του 10 λεπτά το λεπτό ομιλίας και χρέωση ανά sec.

----------


## sdikr

> Παιδιά αν και λίγο offtopic θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσετε όσοι τυχεροί έχετε το F2G2 πως όταν καλείται στο 1269 στο τέλος που αναφέρει το πρόγραμμα του καθενός μας από σημερα δεν λέει αντίστοιχο το Frog όπως έλεγε. Αυτό πιστεύω να μην σημαίνει και αλλαγή στις χρεώσεις σιωπηλά όπως έκανε με το σταμάτημα της αλλαγής σε πακέτο F2G2 εδώ και λίγες μέρες. Με έχει βολέψει το F2G2 με τις προνομιακές χρεώσεις του 10 λεπτά το λεπτό ομιλίας και χρέωση ανά sec.



Μόλις το δοκίμασα,  αναφέρει κανονικά το πρόγραμμα (f2g2).

----------


## chemboy

Και εμένα λέει το πρόγραμμα F2G2 αλλά δεν λέει το "αντίστοιχο του Frog" που έλεγε. Θα παρατηρήσετε και ένα κενό λίγο πριν πει για το Wind Club κλπ στο τέλος και μια μικρή καθυστέρηση όσο χρόνο θα έκανε για να πει το "αντίστοιχο του Frog".

Edit: Δεν νομίζω να αλλάξανε τις χρεώσεις του F2G2 γιατί και από ένα F2G4 που κάλεσα το 1269 δεν λένε πια το "αντίστοιχο του Cosmocarta" που λέγανε και υπάρχει επίσης το ίδιο κενό.

----------


## kostas2005

πολύ χαμός γίνετε εδώ μέσα χωρίς λόγο ...σιγά μην πρέπει να κάθε mb να στέλνω και ένα sms και να κάνω και ένα τηλ 
Επειδή με την μπύρα προσφέρουν και ποτήρι..πρέπει να την πιω από το ποτήρι 
Η επειδή προσφέρουν και πατατακια πρέπει να τα φάω και αυτά 
3 πράγματα προσφέρουν ότι γουστάρω παίρνω

----------


## strider

> 3 πράγματα προσφέρουν ότι γουστάρω παίρνω


Ακριβώς !!

----------


## chemboy

Μόνο η Wind με αυτά που κάνει μπορεί να μετατρέψει μια τέλεια προσφορά σε δυσφήμηση αντί για διαφήμηση! Ακόμη και αυτό που ισχύει από τις 23/3 και μετά είναι άξιο συγχραρητηρίων και πάλι είναι άπαικτη προσφορά πολύ μπροστά από τον ανταγωνισμό. 

Όσοι όμως την κατακρίνουν, κατακρίνουν αυτά τα πισογυρίσματα που κάνει και την μη σταθερότητα της σε όσο λέει και κάνει. Επίσης η Wind έχει πολύ προχωρημένα μαθηματικά που δυστυχώς δεν έχω τις γνώσεις να αντιληφθώ:

Απεριόριστα = 1500 (1), 

       1500 = 100     (2)             => Από (1) και (2) Απεριόριστα = 100 (Wind Mathematics !!!!!)

----------


## mrsaccess

Το _απεριόριστα_ και _unlimited_ είναι της μόδας. Οι τρεις μεγάλες εταιρείες χρησιμοποιούν αυτούς τους όρους για να περιγράψουν τα εξαιρετικά περιορισμένα (στα δίκτυά τους) προγράμματά τους αυτό το καιρό.

----------


## Sebu

Τελικα οσοι εχουμε ενεργοποιησει πριν τις 20 του μηνα, εχουμε 3gb μεχρι τις 30/4 και μετα 1,5 gb το μηνα για ολο το 2010 ή παμε και εμεις στα 100mb και απλα εχουμε 3gb μεχρι 30/4????

----------


## kostas2005

> 3 πράγματα προσφέρουν ότι γουστάρω παίρνω


  απλά δεν έχω καταλάβει τι προσφέρουν... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
καλά κάνεις και το ρωτάς Sebu να μου λυθεί και εμένα η απορία :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## mx1001

strider ... θες και δεν τα βλέπεις ή όντως δεν τα βλέπεις μερικα πράγματα που βγαζουν μάτι ? .

Δε μπορώ να το ξαναπώ για 3η φορά , μέρικοι εδώ μέσα εθελοτυφλείτε και γίνεστε κουραστικά μονόπλευροι .

*ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΕΞΟΥΣΙΟΔΟΤΗΜΕΝΟ  ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΤΗΣ WIND 24/3* . ΤΟ 1245 ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΙΛΟΥΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ... !!!

ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΒΓΑΛΕΤΕ ΤΡΕΛΟΥΣ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ? . ΕΛΕΟΣ !!

----------


## ipo

Επειδή ειπώθηκαν μερικά πράγματα από κάποιους χρήστες σχετικά με τη δυνητική διακοπή συνδέσεων όσων χρησιμοποιούν την κάρτα σε USB modem και δεν κατάλαβα καλά:

Το 1,5GByte το μήνα ισχύει μόνο για όσους εξαντλούν το όριο των 1500 λεπτών και 1500 sms ή μεγάλο μέρος αυτού; Αν δε μιλάμε π.χ. 1000 λεπτά το μήνα και δε στέλνουμε 800-1000 sms κινδυνεύουμε να μας κόψουν; Πείτε ρε παιδιά τι ισχύει για να αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε εν ανάγκη, μη χάσουμε τα giga.

Αν κάποιος έχει ενεργοποιήσει 70 κάρτες κινδυνεύει να του κόψουν τις 69 συνδέσεις; Και τέλος πάντων αυτός πώς θα μπορέσει να μιλήσει 70.000 λεπτά το μήνα για να μην του κοπεί η σύνδεση; Δηλαδή αυτόν δεν τον σκέφτηκε κανείς;




*Spoiler:*




			Πλάκα κάνω, διότι το ράδιο-αρβύλα έχει ξεφύγει στο νήμα.  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## chemboy

Μέλος άλλου forum (myphone) έγραψε: "Τους πήρα στο 1260 και μου είπαν οτι δεν έχει αποφασιστεί κάτι και οτι επειδή αναβαθμίζουν το δίκτυο σήμερα μπορεί να πετύχουμε ακόμα τα 3GB (!!!).

Η τηλεφωνήτρια μου είπε επίσης οτι αφού κάναμε ενεργοποίηση στις 23/3 θα έχουμε 1.5GB το μήνα."

Όπως ανέφερα προηγουμένως σε κάρτα που ενεργοποίησα σήμερα την προσφορά μου είπε πως έχω 3000' + 3000 sms + 3 GB μέχρι τέλος Απριλίου και στη συνέχεια κάθε μήνα 1500' + 1500 sms + 1,5 GB !

Τι γίνεται ;

........Auto merged post: chemboy πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Επειδή ειπώθηκαν μερικά πράγματα από κάποιους χρήστες σχετικά με τη δυνητική διακοπή συνδέσεων όσων χρησιμοποιούν την κάρτα σε USB modem και δεν κατάλαβα καλά:
> 
> Το 1,5GByte το μήνα ισχύει μόνο για όσους εξαντλούν το όριο των 1500 λεπτών και 1500 sms ή μεγάλο μέρος αυτού; Αν δε μιλάμε π.χ. 1000 λεπτά το μήνα και δε στέλνουμε 800-1000 sms κινδυνεύουμε να μας κόψουν; Πείτε ρε παιδιά τι ισχύει για να αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε εν ανάγκη, μη χάσουμε τα giga.
> 
> Αν κάποιος έχει ενεργοποιήσει 70 κάρτες κινδυνεύει να του κόψουν τις 69 συνδέσεις; Και τέλος πάντων αυτός πώς θα μπορέσει να μιλήσει 70.000 λεπτά το μήνα για να μην του κοπεί η σύνδεση; Δηλαδή αυτόν δεν τον σκέφτηκε κανείς;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μάλλον πρέπει να βγει μια ανακοίνωση από τη Wind για να ξεκαθαρίσει τα πράγματα και να σταματήσει το ράδιο αρβύλα. Βέβαια κανείς δεν μπορεί να σταματήσει το ράδιο αρβύλα, ούτε το ΕΣΡ ούτε ο Μπατμάνθιμος....


*Spoiler:*




			άλλο ράδιο αρβύλα βεβαίως όχι αυτό της προσφοράς της Wind  :Razz: 




Τελικά μήπως με όλο αυτό το ράδιο αρβύλα η προσφορά της Wind διαφημίζεται ακόμη περισσότερο και δεν δυσφιμείται και τόσο; Μήπως αυτό είχαν σκοπό οι μαναντζαραίοι;  :Thinking:

----------


## mx1001

Μόλις τώρα (25/3 23.00) η σύζυγος που έχει και αυτή f2g πήρε τηνλέφωνο στο 1245 και ακουσε το μύνημα ,.,,, ακόμα μιλάει για 3GB !!.

----------


## Georgevtr

Να χουμε και εικόνα....

----------


## crypter

> Να χουμε και εικόνα....


Αυτα ειναι.  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## chemboy

Από το σπίτι μου μερικές μέρες πριν:

 

 


Από το σπίτι μου πριν από λίγο:

----------


## Sebu

> Να χουμε και εικόνα....


Μηπως εισαι με κινητο ως μοντεμ εσυ???




> Από το σπίτι μου μερικές μέρες πριν:
> 
>  
> 
>  
> 
> 
> Από το σπίτι μου πριν από λίγο:


Και μηπως εισαι με στικακι εσυ  :Razz:   ?????

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Το κινητό έχει χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα από το stick??? Νόμιζα ότι το minimum είναι 3.6Mbit για 3G.

----------


## chemboy

Καλημέρα.Ορίστε και καινούργια speedtests:











Ορίστε και ένα υπερατλαντικό:



Συμπέρασμα δικό μου: Δεν φαίνεται να αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα με το bandwidth εντός Ευρώπης τουλάχιστον. Δεν ανεβαίνει όμως πάνω από 1,2 περίπου Mbsps. Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι με σήμα 4/5 3G και χρησιμοποιώ ένα κινητό LG συνδεμένο με netbook με το οποίο συνδέομαι στο δίκτυο στα 7,2 Mbsps (UMTS).



Πάντως ευχαριστώ την Wind για την προσφορά, είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Βγάζει άπαιχτες προσφορές όταν οι άλλες εταιρίες κοιμούνται του ύπνο του δικαίου αλλά μόνη της τα σκ@τώνει μετά. Έχω ως κύριο νούμερο μου ένα F2G2 πια από τότε που είχε όνομα Telestet. Η κάρτα sim είναι παμπάλαια (από το 1999) και με την ίδια κάρτα είχα πραγματικά Non Stop (χωρίς όρια λεπτών ομιλίας) επικοινωνία όταν ήμουν φαντάρος (2006) και επίσης από τότε και έπειτα αν και με λίγους περιορισμούς. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω προγράμματα: Non Stop 500 (σε f2g και σταθερά), 30 απεριόριστες (κόβονταν μετά από 2 ώρες συνεχόμενης ομιλίας) προς όλη την Wind και τώρα αυτό το super πρόγραμμα.

Δυστυχώς όμως συχνά τροποποιεί τους όρους και εκεί χάνει το παιχνίδι και τις εντυπώσεις. Για παράδειγμα όλα τα προγράμματα που αναφέρω παραπάνω τα τροποποίησε, αλλά ελπίζω να μην αλλάξει τις χρεώσεις του F2G2 μου. Όπως και να έχει αν ψάχνεται κάποιος με τα προγράμματα, καρτοκινητής τουλάχιστον που γνωρίζω, μόνο κερδισμένος είναι.

Υ.Γ.: Θέλω να καταναλώσω όλα τα GB που μου έδωσε η Wind σε Speedtests ! Μπορώ; :Smile:

----------


## mx1001

> Συμπέρασμα δικό μου: Δεν φαίνεται να αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα με το bandwidth εντός Ευρώπης τουλάχιστον.


Αυτη τη στιγμή που μιλάμε είναι 'κομένοι' λόγω ψεύτικου μηδενικού υπολοίπου χιλιάδες .

Το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης από το πρωί δεν απαντούσε , και τώρα έχει ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα που το ακούς και *μετά τρως πόρτα* .

Ε... νομίζω οτί αντιμετωπίζει κάποιο πρόβλημα !!.

----------


## vasiliou

Μόλις ενεργοποίησα το f2g της μικρής μου αδερφής, μιας και το ειχα αμελήσει τόσο καιρό...
Και άκουσα το κλασικό μήνυμα, 3gb εως 30/4 και 1.5gb κάθε μήνα μετά!

Όμως αυτο που με παραξένεψε ειναι το έξεις sms που μου ήρθε μετά την ενεργοποίηση:
_"Υπενθυμίζουμε οτι η πλοήγηση στο ιντενετ πρέπει να γίνεται μεσώ WAP (ρυθμίσεις "wind gprs" ή "wind plus") για να καλύπτεται απο τα 40MB του wind plus non stop"_

Kαι έχω απορίες τώρα... τι τελικά ισχύει 1.5gb ή 100MB ;;;;
Και στο προφιλ των ρυθμίσεων οταν ενεργοποίησα το δικο μου εχω  wind-internet και δεν μου ήρθε κάποιο ανάλογο sms ,και τόσο καιρό μπαίνω χωρείς να χρεώνομαι... ομως τώρα κοίταξα και εχει και 2ο προφιλ αποθηκευμένο wind-plus , μήπως πρέπει να το αλλαξω στο 2ο...;;;;;

ΥΓ: Οσο χάρηκα με αυτήν την προσφορά τοσο μου την έχουν βγάλει απο την μύτη 2 μέρες τώρα!

----------


## traderman

Ακριβως το ιδιο και σε εμενα πριν 5 λεπτα.3000+3000+3gb εως 30/4 και μετα καθε μηνα 1500+1500+1,5 gb.



> "Υπενθυμίζουμε οτι η πλοήγηση στο ιντενετ πρέπει να γίνεται μεσώ WAP (ρυθμίσεις "wind gprs" ή "wind plus") για να καλύπτεται απο τα 40MB του wind plus non stop"


Aυτο δεν σε αφορα εφοσον δεν επελεξες το  wind plus non stop.

----------


## Hetfield

Οσοι συνδεουν λαπτοπ και κινητο για να εκμεταλευτουν την προσφορα του f2g ας εχουν υποψη τους πως η συνδεση μεταξυ κινητου και λαπτοπ περιοριζεται στο πολυ 1mbit (ή ακομα παρακατω αν δεν το ρυθμισει καποιος) κι αυτο γιατι το λαπτοπ βλεπει το κινητο ως dial up modem.

----------


## chemboy

> Οσοι συνδεουν λαπτοπ και κινητο για να εκμεταλευτουν την προσφορα του f2g ας εχουν υποψη τους πως η συνδεση μεταξυ κινητου και λαπτοπ περιοριζεται στο πολυ 1mbit (ή ακομα παρακατω αν δεν το ρυθμισει καποιος) κι αυτο γιατι το λαπτοπ βλεπει το κινητο ως dial up modem.



Είσαι σίγουρος; Σε εμένα γιατί δεν γίνεται αυτό; Πως ρυθμίζει;
Windows XP Home σε netbook.

----------


## Nrod

> Υ.Γ.: Θέλω να καταναλώσω όλα τα GB που μου έδωσε η Wind σε Speedtests ! Μπορώ;


Μπα δε χρειάζεσαι τα speedtests για να τα καταναλώσεις, αρκεί και το απλό browsing. Με δεδομένο ότι μία μόνο "σύγχρονη" ιστοσελίδα καταναλώνει κατά μέσο όρο 1MB (χωρίς youtube κλπ), με 1.5GB, το πολύ πολύ να μπορείς να βλέπεις 50 σελίδες την ημέρα  :Wink:

----------


## KYANERITHROS

Τελικα τι παιζει 1,5G ή 100MB ανα μηνα???

----------


## harris

> Τελικα τι παιζει 1,5G ή 100MB ανα μηνα???


Καθότι εμένα δεν μου έχει καταναλώσει καθόλου από το υπόλοιπο της κάρτας μου, προφανώς για όσους είχαμε ενεργοποιήσει την υπηρεσία μέχρι και τις 23/3 έχουμε κανονικά την προσφορά του 1,5GB...

----------


## crypter

Πηγα ρωτησα σημερα btw και απο momad δεν γινεται φορητοτητα του αριθμου σε F2G.  :Sad:  Και δεν θελω να αλλαξω νουμερο γμτ. Πανε τα τσαμπα λεπτα.

----------


## KYANERITHROS

πηρα στο 1245 και μου οτι Οσοι Ενεργοποιησαν την υπηρεσια Πριν τις 23/3 εχουν Κανονικα 1.5G Ολοι οι αλλοι εχουν 100MB

Τα συμπερασματα δικα σας...
εγω παντως προλαβα το εκανα σχεδον αμεσως!!.

----------


## lvs

Λοιπον οσοι ενεργοποιησαμε πριν της 24 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ θα εχουμε κανονικα 1.5gb καθε μηνα.Απο 24 Μαρτιου και μεχρι 30Απριλιου 100mb...Θα βγει ανακοινωση απο την wind...

----------


## skiouras

> Λοιπον οσοι ενεργοποιησαμε πριν της 24 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ θα εχουμε κανονικα 1.5gb καθε μηνα.Απο 24 Μαρτιου και μεχρι 30Απριλιου 100mb...Θα βγει ανακοινωση απο την wind...


Η ανακοίνωση θα έπρεπε να βγει άμεσα και πριν τις 23/03. Οχι πρώτα τα παίρνουμε και μετά τα κουκουλώνουμε....

Και εγώ έχω την εξής απορία. Στις 24/03 περνάω από κατάστημα WIND. Τους ρωτάω πιεστικά αν ισχύει η προσφορά για τα 1,5 GB μέχρι τις 30/04. Μάλιστα τους επισημαίνω ότι στην ιστοσελίδα αναφέρουν αυτό αλλά στο banner λένε για ενεργοποιήσεις μέχρι 23/03. Κοιτάζουν την ενημέρωση που τους έχουν στείλει και λέει μέχρι 30/04. Μου δίνουν μια κάρτα βάζω και 5 €, κάνουν την ταυτοποίηση, την ενεργοποίηση της κάρτας και την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας των δωρεάν GB.  Το παίρνω και φεύγω "χαρούμενος". Τώρα που έγινε αυτό θα πρέπει να πάω, να τους ζητήσω τα χρήματα πίσω, να ζητήσω ανάκληση της ταυτοποίησης και να τους καταγγείλω οτι με κορόιδεψαν;   :Evil: 

Νομίζω οτι πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να ενημερωθεί η ΕΕΤΤ. Και επίσης να χρησιμοποιήσω το ADSM και να έχω μερικές 100δες αρνητικό υπόλοιπο. Να δούμε σε αυτό τι έχουν να πουν.... Θα με καλέσουν να πληρώσω το αρνητικό υπόλοιπο; Δε βάζω κάρτα ανανέωση μέσα για 1 χρόνο και λήγει. Όλο κοροϊδία είναι μου φαίνεται. Και με τα απεριόριστα και με τα δωρεάν και με τις αλλαγές από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη. Σε λίγο θα εμφανίζουν και οτι " το 1,5 Gigabyte δεν ήταν όπως καταλάβατε αλλά 1,5 Gigabit."

----------


## ariadgr

> Πηγα ρωτησα σημερα btw και απο momad δεν γινεται φορητοτητα του αριθμου σε F2G.  Και δεν θελω να αλλαξω νουμερο γμτ. Πανε τα τσαμπα λεπτα.


Κάνε φορητότητα σε QCard.

----------


## nikkor

Μια χαρα ειναι η προσφορα. Σημερα (26/3/2010) το πρωι 11:00 αγορασα πακετο F2G και ενεργοποιηθηκε τωρα στις 4:00 το απογευμα. Μετα καλεσα ενα κινητο για να τεσταρω και να ξεμπλοκαρω τη καρτα και καπακι το 1245 (οχι το 1265 που ειναι το προγραμμα NONSTOP) για να ενεργοποιησω το πακετο με 3000/3000/3GB 

Αυριο θα παρω και για τη γυναικα μου πακετο F2G. Επισης θα παρω και χρονο ομιλιας για να μπορω να μιλαω και με αλλα δικτυα. Ελπιζω να μην ειναι πολυ ακριβη η WIND σε αυτο το τομεα. 



Ελπιζω

----------


## ipo

> Τώρα που έγινε αυτό θα πρέπει να πάω, να τους ζητήσω τα χρήματα πίσω, να ζητήσω ανάκληση της ταυτοποίησης και να τους καταγγείλω οτι με κορόιδεψαν;


Ναι, αλλά θα το κάνεις; Και με τι αποδείξεις;

Αν το κάνεις, θα σε παραδεχτώ. Δεν κάνω πλάκα.

----------


## grayden

Πήγα σήμερα και ταυτοποίησα μια καινούρια κάρτα. Ρώτησα για τα GB και μου είπαν ότι δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι, είναι ακόμα 3GB τώρα και από 1.5 τους υπόλοιπους μήνες ενώ το ίδιο μου έλεγε και το ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα στο 1245. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να καθίσω να φάω 200-300MB για επιβεβαίωση.

----------


## Nrod

Βγήκε η ανακοίνωση:

http://www.wind.com.gr/Listing.fds?l...ID=195&rec=327

----------


## ipo

> Βγήκε η ανακοίνωση:
> 
> http://www.wind.com.gr/Listing.fds?l...ID=195&rec=327


Βγήκε σήμερα με ημερομηνία προχτεσινή;

----------


## Nrod

> Βγήκε σήμερα με ημερομηνία προχτεσινή;


Γιατί σου προκαλεί εντύπωση; 

Αυτό είναι το τελευταίο που θα μου έκανε εντύπωση μετά από όλα όσα έγιναν με αυτή την προσφορά. Από τον τρόπο που δόθηκε, το κόστος, τα δωρεάν GB, την τροποποίηση μόνο στις διαφημίσεις αλλά όχι στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα, κλπ κλπ

----------


## mx1001

> Μια χαρα ειναι η προσφορα. Σημερα (26/3/2010) το πρωι 11:00 αγορασα πακετο F2G και ενεργοποιηθηκε τωρα στις 4:00 το απογευμα. Μετα καλεσα ενα κινητο για να τεσταρω και να ξεμπλοκαρω τη καρτα και καπακι το 1245 (οχι το 1265 που ειναι το προγραμμα NONSTOP) για να ενεργοποιησω το πακετο με 3000/3000/3GB 
> 
> Αυριο θα παρω και για τη γυναικα μου πακετο F2G. Επισης θα παρω και χρονο ομιλιας για να μπορω να μιλαω και με αλλα δικτυα. Ελπιζω να μην ειναι πολυ ακριβη η WIND σε αυτο το τομεα. 
> 
> Ελπιζω


Μην το κανεις , οπως διαβασες δεν ισχύει το μηνυμα !!!! ... Ξέχασαν να το αλλάξουν .
Οπως είπε και κάποιος άλλος πριν , κάποιες εταιρίες καταφέρνουν να κάνουν την διαφήμιση δυσφήμιση ....

Μετά από αυτό που έγινε , σίγουρα θα αντιμετωπίσω πολύ διαφορετικά τον κάθε looser που θα μου πεί 'Ειμαστε απο την Wind και εχουμε την εξης ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ..."

----------


## ipo

Νομίζω η wind με τον τρόπο που αντιμετώπισε τελικά τη συγκεκριμένη προσφορά, έχασε την εκτίμηση μεγάλου μέρους του κόσμου. Ίσως της έγινε περισσότερη δυσφήμιση, παρά διαφήμιση. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα τρίζουν καρέκλες εκεί μέσα...

----------


## mx1001

ΟΣΟΙ ΠΗΡΑΤΕ 24-25-26/3  F2G Κάρτες , δώστε τις πίσω να τις φάνε .

Μόνο έτσι θα καταλάβουν κάτι τρόμπες οτί δεν αξίζουν ούτε το 5ευρώ σας .

----------


## daffy

> Αυτό είναι το τελευταίο που θα μου έκανε εντύπωση μετά από όλα όσα έγιναν με αυτή την προσφορά. Από τον τρόπο που δόθηκε, το κόστος, τα δωρεάν GB, την τροποποίηση μόνο στις διαφημίσεις αλλά όχι στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα, κλπ κλπ


Μην ξεχνάμε την αισχρή στάση της τηλεφωνικής εξυπηρέτησης. Που οκ, ξέχνα το site και τις διαφημίσεις, πήρα προσωπικά όπως και πολλοί άλλοι από εδώ μέσα και μας έλεγαν οτι δεν υπάρχει διορία μέχρι τις 23/3, και οτι η προσφορά ισχύει με τα αρχικά νούμερα GB μέχρι 30/4. Εμένα αυτό είναι το σημείο που μου προκάλεσε εμετό. Οκ μπορεί να έχουμε συνηθίσει σε αναξιόπιστες αντίστοιχες υπηρεσίες από τις περισσότερες εταιρείες αλλά αυτό το πράγμα παραπάει.

Δηλαδή 2 εξηγήσεις υπάρχουν στο συγκεκριμένο: 1) Ή σου έλεγαν ψέμματα κατάφατσα ή 2) Μιλούσες με άσχετα άτομα (δεν κρίνω τις τεχνικές τους ικανότητες, αλλά τις γνώσεις τους πάνω στο αντικείμενο που υποτίθεται οτι κάνουν support).*

Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω ποιό από τα 2 σενάρια είναι καλύτερο, και τα δυο είναι αισχρά για μένα. Και ξαναλέω, άλλο να σου ξεφύγουν μικρά γραμματάκια και να πέσεις θύμα γνωστών κόλπων marketing, και άλλο να επικοινωνήσεις άμεσα με το τμήμα ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΗΣ ΠΕΛΑΤΩΝ και να σε αποπροσανατολίζουν έτσι. Είτε το κάνουν εσκεμένα είτε λόγω ανοργανωσιάς, το αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο και το αυτό. Λανθασμένη πληροφόρηση από τους ειδικούς εντεταλμένους για αυτόν τον τομέα. Είναι αστείο δηλαδή όπως και να το δεις.

* Προφανώς όμως δεν τους είχαν πει τίποτα επίτηδες από την μαμά εταιρεία ώστε να αφήσουν τον κόσμο στο σκοτάδι για να μην βιαστούν όλοι να ενεργοποιήσουν μέχρι 23/3. Οπότε προτίμησαν να κάνουν την πάπια, να ρίξουν το μυρμηγκίστικο και κρυπτικό bannerάκι στο site (ώστε μετά αμα πήγαινες και τους έλεγες "με δουλέψατε" να σου έλεγαν "φίλε το λέγαμε στο site πριν λήξει η διορία, είμαστε καλυμένοι νομικά"), και να το βγάλουν στην φόρα αφού είναι πλέον αργά.

----------


## ipo

Το πρόβλημα μάλλον έγκειται στο ότι οι υπάλληλοι της Wind, τόσο στα καταστήματα, όσο και στο τμήμα τηλεφωνικής εξυπηρέτησης πελατών, δεν παρατηρούν καλά τα ψιλά γράμματα στις διαφημίσεις της Wind στην τηλεόραση και τα banner σε κάποια σημεία του site. (Edit: εδώ κάνω πλάκα με την υπερβολή  :Razz: )

Κυνήγι κρυμμένου θησαυρού κατάντησε η τροποποίηση της προσφοράς: "Βρείτε πού έχουμε αναρτήσει τους νέους χειρότερους όρους και μην παραπλανηθείτε από τους υπαλλήλους μας που έχουν διαφορετική ενημέρωση".  :Razz:

----------


## mx1001

> Ναι, αλλά θα το κάνεις; Και με τι αποδείξεις;
> 
> Αν το κάνεις, θα σε παραδεχτώ. Δεν κάνω πλάκα.


Το κανα και εγώ . (επιστροφή τα χρήματα και καταγγελειες σε INKA & EETT)

----------


## ipo

> Το κανα και εγώ .


Σε ποιον φορέα απηύθηνες την καταγγελία;

----------


## mx1001

> Σε ποιον φορέα απηύθηνες την καταγγελία;


 INKA & EETT , αλλά πρέπει όλοι να δώσετε το παρών σας με καταγγελείες για να φανει ο όγκος της παραπληροφόρησης .

επίσης σε προηγούμενο κειμενάκι σου , μην τα ρίχνουμε όλα στους ανθρώπους της υποστήριξης . Δες προηγούμενες μαρτυρίες οτί ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 26/3 οσοι πήραν το 1245 ακουσαν την προσφορά για τα 3GB  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , ακομα και σήμερα καταναλωτες είχαν την εντύπωση οτί ενεργοποίησαν 3GB .

----------


## ipo

> επίσης σε προηγούμενο κειμενάκι σου , μην τα ρίχνουμε όλα στους ανθρώπους της υποστήριξης


Αν αναφέρεσαι σε αυτό:



> Το πρόβλημα μάλλον έγκειται στο ότι οι υπάλληλοι της  Wind, τόσο στα καταστήματα, όσο και στο τμήμα τηλεφωνικής εξυπηρέτησης  πελατών, δεν παρατηρούν καλά τα ψιλά γράμματα στις διαφημίσεις της Wind  στην τηλεόραση και τα banner σε κάποια σημεία του site.


Νόμιζα ότι είναι εμφανές ότι ειρωνεύομαι. Δεν είναι δυνατόν η μοναδική πηγή ενημέρωσης για πελάτες και καταστήματα να είναι ψιλά γράμματα σε τηλεοπτικές διαφημίσεις και banner. Βάζω ένα smile για να μην το παρεξηγήσουν κι άλλοι.

----------


## Nrod

> Νομίζω η wind με τον τρόπο που αντιμετώπισε τελικά τη συγκεκριμένη προσφορά, έχασε την εκτίμηση μεγάλου μέρους του κόσμου. Ίσως της έγινε περισσότερη δυσφήμιση, παρά διαφήμιση. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα τρίζουν καρέκλες εκεί μέσα...


Μπα, οι καρέκλες θα έπρεπε να έτριζαν όταν δόθηκε η αρχική προσφορά κι όχι τώρα.

Γιατί πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω πως οι ακριβοπληρωμένοι "managers" της Wind που σκέφτηκαν αυτή την προσφορά, δεν μπόρεσαν να υπολογίσουν τις επιπτώσεις που θα είχε και που τις κατάλαβαν αμέσως ακόμα και οι πιτσιρικάδες που έτρεξαν να πάρουν κάρτες Wind.

Μια (μικρή) σειρά από τραγικά λάθη του "μάνατζμεντ" (ο θεός να το κάνει) της Wind:

-  Ανακοίνωσαν μια προσφορά για *1.5GB δωρεάν internet** χωρίς καμία προϋπόθεση*, χωρίς κανένα ανάλογο προηγούμενο παγκοσμίως και χωρίς έστω να κοιτάξουν για 5 λεπτά π.χ. την ιστοσελίδα του ΟΟΣΑ που γράφει ότι *το 1-1.5GB κοστίζει κατά μέσο όρο 40€* (έρευνα ανάμεσα σε 29 χώρες του ΟΟΣΑ).

- Δεν ανακοίνωσαν *σαφείς όρους* για την προσφορά, όπως π.χ. ότι ισχύει μόνο για πλοήγηση από κινητό, ανάλογους με τους όρους που έχουν σχεδόν όλες οι εταιρίες κινητής παγκοσμίως. Αποτέλεσμα: ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό το χρησιμοποιεί για internet από υπολογιστή.

- Όχι μόνο έδωσαν 1.5GB δωρεάν αλλά άρχισαν να δίνουν και *κάρτες SIM εντελώς δωρεάν* από τα καταστήματα, οι οποίες μάλιστα είναι και *προ-ενεργοποιημένες* (όπως έγραψαν πολλοί εδώ). Αποτέλεσμα: βρέθηκαν πάρα πολλοί με 5-10 τσάμπα κάρτες να έχουν 7.5-10GB το μήνα για internet στον υπολογιστή τους εντελώς δωρεάν και για ένα ολόκληρο χρόνο σχεδόν. Αυτό δεν έχει γίνει πουθενά όχι μόνο σε καμιά άλλη εταιρία κινητής, αλλά προσωπικά δεν ξέρω ούτε μία εταιρία που να δίνει έστω ADSL για 1 χρόνο απολύτως δωρεάν!

- Δεν υπολόγισαν (?) ότι όταν δίνεις 1.5GB εντελώς δωρεάν, όλοι θα τρέξουν να εκμεταλλευτούν αυτόν τον όγκο και τίποτε άλλο. Οι χρήστες άλλων εταιριών που ήδη είχαν την What's UP ή CU "παρέα" τους, *δεν έκαναν φορητότητα*, παρέμειναν κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό στις προηγούμενες εταιρίες τους για ομιλία και απλά πήραν μια F2G για το internet. Απόλυτα λογικό αποτέλεσμα αφού η προσφορά είναι δωρεάν και δεν απαιτεί ανανέωση.

- Δεν κατάλαβαν (?) ότι όταν δίνεις 1.5GB δωρεάν, αυτόματα* καταστρέφεις ουσιαστικά τα προγράμματα data που ήδη προσφέρεις*, τα οποία δίνουν πολύ λιγότερο όγκο σε πολύ ακριβότερες τιμές, π.χ. τα προγράμματα Web'n'Mail 40-600MB (χρέωση 4-20€), ADSM 300MB (15.25€), Wind Plus (40MB, 4€) και ADSM προπληρωμένο (3GB για 7€). Ποιος θα γίνει συνδρομητής σ' αυτά όταν ήδη δίνεις "πολύ περισσότερα" (sic) εντελώς δωρεάν;

- Δεν υπολόγισαν (?) ότι δίνοντας 1.5GB, *εξαγρίωσαν (για να το πω ευγενικά) τους υφιστάμενους χρήστες τους συμβολαίου* των παραπάνω προγραμμάτων, που πληρώνουν και θα πληρώνουν για 12 ή 24 μήνες, 20€/μήνα για 600ΜΒ. Άντε τώρα να πείσουν αυτούς τους χρήστες να ανανεώσουν το συμβόλαιό τους ή να πείσουν άλλους χρήστες να κάνουν συμβόλαια data.

- Όταν είδαν τον (αναμενόμενο) χαμό, πήραν το 1.5GB πίσω και τα έκαναν 100ΜΒ. Κατάφεραν ή θα καταφέρουν τίποτα μ' αυτό; Απολύτως τίποτα! Όσοι ήταν να πάρουν 10 κάρτες το έχουν κάνει ήδη και θα έχουν 15GB δωρεάν το μήνα ως το τέλος του χρόνου. Όσοι (λίγοι) έκαναν φορητότητα στη Wind είναι αυτή τη στιγμή τελείως ξεκρέμαστοι και εξαγριωμένοι. Όσοι έχουν πανάκριβα συμβόλαια data της Wind, εξακολουθούν να χτυπάνε το κεφάλι τους στον τοίχο και να ορκίζονται ότι θα φύγουν από τη Wind με την πρώτη ευκαιρία. Κι όσοι ενεργοποίησαν χτες-προχτές την προσφορά, σιχτιρίζουν την τύχη τους μαζί με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών και τους μη ενημερωμένους υπαλλήλους της Wind.

Τα παραπάνω είναι ένα πολύ καλό case study που θα διδάσκεται στις σχολές για μάνατζερ με τον τίτλο "τι πρέπει να κάνουμε αν θέλουμε να κλείσουμε μια εταιρία".

----------


## ipo

> INKA & EETT , αλλά πρέπει όλοι να δώσετε το παρών σας με καταγγελείες για να φανει ο όγκος της παραπληροφόρησης .


Ωραίος, θα στείλω κι εγώ. Επιπλέον πολύ σημαντικό είναι να γίνει κοινοποίηση σε Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή (link), BEREC και σε Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή:
http://europa.eu/legislation_summari.../l32011_el.htm

Περισσότεροι φορείς προστασίας καταναλωτή κοινοποιημένοι από την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή, εδώ.

http://europa.eu/legislation_summari.../l32011_el.htm

----------


## daffy

Ipo, φτιάξε κι εσύ ένα swf στην υπογραφή σου, να κάνει cycle τα tags του thread και κάτω από το "1500 mbyte" βάλε ένα αστεράκι και μερικά ορνιθοσκαλίσματα για να είμεθα σωστοί  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Μπα, οι καρέκλες θα έπρεπε να έτριζαν όταν δόθηκε η αρχική προσφορά κι όχι τώρα.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Όταν είδαν τον (αναμενόμενο) χαμό, πήραν το 1.5GB πίσω και τα έκαναν 100ΜΒ. Κατάφεραν ή θα καταφέρουν τίποτα μ' αυτό; Απολύτως τίποτα! Όσοι ήταν να πάρουν 10 κάρτες το έχουν κάνει ήδη και θα έχουν 15GB δωρεάν το μήνα ως το τέλος του χρόνου. Όσοι (λίγοι) έκαναν φορητότητα στη Wind είναι αυτή τη στιγμή τελείως ξεκρέμαστοι και εξαγριωμένοι. Όσοι έχουν πανάκριβα συμβόλαια data της Wind, εξακολουθούν να χτυπάνε το κεφάλι τους στον τοίχο και να ορκίζονται ότι θα φύγουν από τη Wind με την πρώτη ευκαιρία. Κι όσοι ενεργοποίησαν χτες-προχτές την προσφορά, σιχτιρίζουν την τύχη τους μαζί με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών και τους μη ενημερωμένους υπαλλήλους της Wind.


Κατά τη γνώμη μου το λάθος δεν ήταν εξ αρχής, αλλά στην εκ των υστέρων αντιμετώπιση. Σύμφωνα με εσένα, bandwidth πιθανώς να γλίτωσαν λίγο, αφού στις 12 μέρες οι περισσότεροι πήραν τις κάρτες που ήθελαν. Στο σημείο αυτό έχω διαφορετική άποψη, καθότι τα νέα αργούν να φτάσουν σε όλες τις γωνίες. Πόσο μάλλον όταν σημάνθηκε αιφνιδίως και με χαμηλούς τόνους λήξη προσφοράς 3 μέρες πριν την υλοποίησή της. Κάποιοι θα το είχαν αφήσει για μετά.

Έχασαν όμως την εκτίμηση του κόσμου, αφού ούτε το δίκτυο καταστημάτων ενημέρωσαν επαρκώς, ούτε τα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα, αλλά έβαλαν μόνο ψιλά γράμματα στις διαφημίσεις και τα συμβόλαια. Ακόμα όμως και να είχαν ενημερώσει επαρκώς, πάλι ήταν λάθος να τραβήξουν την προσφορά, αφού άφησαν στον αέρα όσους έκαναν φορητότητα.

Κατά τα άλλα, είναι γνωστό ότι οι εταιρείες κινητής προμοτάρουν τα καρτοκινητά που έχουν το 80% του τζίρου (αν δεν κάνω λάθος), περισσότερο από τα συμβόλαια. Με συμβόλαιο μένουν οι εταιρικές συνδέσεις, όσοι έχουν μείνει στο 2003 που ήταν πιο φτηνά τα συμβόλαια ή όσοι έχουν εξειδικευμένες ανάγκες ή προτιμούν λογαριασμό από ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας.

----------


## BARKOULETOS

εγω θα σας πω το πιο απλο, πηγα 23/3 να ενεργοποιησω μια καρτα και να κανω φορητοτητα αλλη (δεν προλαβαινε αυτη ουτως συ αλλως) και δεν λειτουργουσε το συστημα ουτε για ονομαστικοποιησεις, ουτε για φορητοτητες... Ολη την μερα...

----------


## johnson

> εγω θα σας πω το πιο απλο, πηγα 23/3 να ενεργοποιησω μια καρτα και να κανω φορητοτητα αλλη (δεν προλαβαινε αυτη ουτως συ αλλως) και δεν λειτουργουσε το συστημα ουτε για ονομαστικοποιησεις, ουτε για φορητοτητες... Ολη την μερα...


Μάλλον θα ήταν πρόβλημα του καταστήματος γιατί και εγώ 23/3 πήγα και όλα οκ.

----------


## daffy

> εγω θα σας πω το πιο απλο, πηγα 23/3 να ενεργοποιησω μια καρτα και να κανω φορητοτητα αλλη (δεν προλαβαινε αυτη ουτως συ αλλως) και δεν λειτουργουσε το συστημα ουτε για ονομαστικοποιησεις, ουτε για φορητοτητες... Ολη την μερα...


Αυτό το φαινόμενο μάλλον παρουσιάστηκε σε συγκεκριμένα υποκασταστήματα της wind. Που αν είχε όντως πρόβλημα το δίκτυο τους λογικά τότε θα ίσχυε για όλα και όχι επιλεκτικά. Έκανα 23/3 γύρω στις 4 το απόγευμα σε υποκατάστημα πάνω στην Κηφισίας κανονικότατα ταυτοποίηση και ενεργοποίηση φρεσκοαγορασμένης κάρτας από ψιλικατζίδικο χωρίς κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Ούτε φόρτος εργασίας στο μαγαζί (4 στους 5 υπαλλήλους καθόντουσαν), ούτε κάποιο θέμα με το υπολογιστικό τους δίκτυο (και οι προηγούμενοι πελάτες από εμένα έκαναν ενεργοποίηση/ταυτοποίηση καρτών).

----------


## petasis

> Όσοι (λίγοι) έκαναν φορητότητα στη Wind είναι αυτή τη στιγμή τελείως ξεκρέμαστοι και εξαγριωμένοι.


Αυτό ξαναπέστο.  :Razz: 
Πριν από λίγο πήρα ξανά τηλέφωνο, και από σίγουροι που ήταν το Σάββατο & την Δευτέρα, σήμερα τα γύριζαν. Μπορεί 1,5, μπορεί 100. Να πάρω και στην φορητότητα, μπας και...

Και επειδή δεν έλαβα απάντηση στο e-mail, μήπως να ξαναστελνα, και να έγραφα ότι θέλω απάντηση;  :ROFL:

----------


## ipo

> Αυτό ξαναπέστο. 
> Πριν από λίγο πήρα ξανά τηλέφωνο, και από σίγουροι που ήταν το Σάββατο & την Δευτέρα, σήμερα τα γύριζαν. Μπορεί 1,5, μπορεί 100. Να πάρω και στην φορητότητα, μπας και...
> 
> Και επειδή δεν έλαβα απάντηση στο e-mail, μήπως να ξαναστελνα, και να έγραφα ότι θέλω απάντηση;


Αν δε σου απαντάνε στέλνεις e-mail στη Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή, με κοινοποίηση στη Wind, λέγοντας ότι έχεις στείλεις το συγκεκριμένο e-mail, ότι δεν πήρες απάντηση,  ότι νιώθεις παραπλανημένος και ζητάς εξηγήσεις μέσω αυτών που μπορούν να πιέσουν για απαντήσεις.

----------


## mx1001

πλακα εχει ... πως ξεκίνησε και πως μετρατραπηκε αυτό το thread !!!

----------


## graphi

> Πηγα ρωτησα σημερα btw και απο momad δεν γινεται φορητοτητα του αριθμου σε F2G.  Και δεν θελω να αλλαξω νουμερο γμτ. Πανε τα τσαμπα λεπτα.


Και γιατί αυτό ξέρουμε;

----------


## button

αστειο!!! :ROFL:  

Ρε τα #%$$^$  δεν το πιστευο αυτο  πολλη απλα .................
τωρα πως μπορο να μαθο αν οντος ειμαι μεσα στα 3GB ???

και αυτα που λεγανε για 1 χρονο και αυτα ειναι μεσα πριν τις 24  

Αν ειναι για 100ΜΒ  απο F2GO  ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ !!! 

προτιμο να δοσο 1€ στην Q που δινει τα ιδια αλλα προς Q.WIND και οχι σαν την F2GO προς F2GO 

*WIND FAILED!!!*

----------


## Lord_British

Αδιορθωτοι οσοι συνεχιζουν να ασχολουνται με τη συγκεκριμενη εταιρια.

Οσοι εχουν μνημη θα θυμουνται οτι αναλογες κινησεις εχει ξανακανει στο παρελθον με προσφορες της η wind.


Γυριστε τους την πλατη,τοσο απλα...

----------


## lvs

> Αδιορθωτοι οσοι συνεχιζουν να ασχολουνται με τη συγκεκριμενη εταιρια.
> 
> Οσοι εχουν μνημη θα θυμουνται οτι αναλογες κινησεις εχει ξανακανει στο παρελθον με προσφορες της η wind.
> 
> 
> Γυριστε τους την πλατη,τοσο απλα...


Ξεχνατε βλεπω το γεγονος οτι το F2G δίνει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ επικοινωνια χωρις καμια ανανεωση για ολο το 2010...Πραγματικα δωρεαν...Πρωτη φορα  στην ιστορια της κινητης μια εταιρια δινει ΤΖΑΜΠΑ επικοινωνια...Εγω το προτιμω και δεν ειμαι μαζοχιστης να πάω καπου αλλου που απαιτει ανανεωση καθε μηνα(what's up,cu)...Βλεπω οτι ολοι μιλαμε για την μειωση στο internet στα 100mb αλλα και παλι δωρεαν ειναι και δεν δινει καποια αλλη εταιρια κατι αντιστοιχο..Επισης οι μονιμοι πελατες F2G θα εχουν κανονικα 1.5gb καθε μηνα καθως  ενεργοποιησαν την προσφορα απο τους πρωτους δηλαδη μεχρι της 23 οπως και επισης εχουν και χρεωσεις 10 λεπτα το λεπτο προς ολους(F2G2).Mε λιγα λογια η wind ανταμοιβει τους μονιμους πελατες F2G...Πες το πολιτικη αλλα εμεις οι παλιοι (F2G2)  μαζι και με αυτη την προσφορα εχουμε το καλυτερο καρτοκινητο που εχει υπαρξει ποτε στην καρτοκινητη...

----------


## mx1001

Πάνω στον πανικό της ...

ΞΕΧΝΑΕΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ Η WIND ΟΤΙ *ΤΟ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΣΠΟΤΑΚΙ ΤΗΣ (για 3000/3000/3GB) ΕΠΑΙΖΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΤΗΣ 23/3* !!!

........Auto merged post: mx1001 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ξεχνατε βλεπω το γεγονος οτι το F2G δίνει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ επικοινωνια χωρις καμια ανανεωση για ολο το 2010...


lvs δεν μπορώ να ακούω τόσο 'πολωμένες' τοποθετησεις 
Εδω μιλάμε για ΕΞΑΠΑΤΗΣΗ .
Χιλιλαδες ειναι οι συνδρομητές που έχουν την εντύπωση οτί ένεργοποίησαν 3GB !!

Ακομα υπάρχουν πολλοί μου λενε οτι κανω λαθος για τα 100ΜΒ !!! γιατι αυτοι ενεργοποιησαν στο 1245 3GB .

Καταλαβενετε τι εχει να ακολουθησει η δεν το καταλαβένετε ?.

*Χιλιαδες ανθρωποι θα φανε τα πρωτα 100ΜΒ εν αγνοια τους (αν δεν τα έφαγαν ήδη) και μετα θα χρεωθουνε βαναυσα .*

Η Wind που στελνει SMS σε καθε χαζομαρα που σκεφετεται δεν εχει ακομα ενημερωσει με SMS ολους αυτους που εκαναν ενεργοποιηση στο 1245 και ακουσαν για 3GB

*ΜΑΖΙΚΗ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΑΤΗ*

ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ που ειχε το δίκτυό τους πρόβλημα και εγινε ολη αυτη η φασαρία .  Αλλιοως αν τα MB έρεαν απροβλημάτιστα στις 25/3 δεν θα το ηξερα ουτε εγω !!!

Το αστείο της υπόθεσης ειναι το: '_Η Wind εβγαλε ανακοινωση ..._' , και ποιος την είδε εκει που καταχωνιάστηκε ? . Ενημερώθηκε ο άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενος ? . Ο ΚΑΘΕ κακομοίρης καταναλωτης που έκανε ενεργοποίηση μετά τις 23/3 και τώρα κατεβάζει τα μαλιοκέφαλά του ? ....

Πως γίνεται 23/3 - βράδυ 23:00  να διαφημίζεις προσφορά την οποία μετά μετά αναδρομικά αναιρείς ?

*ΜΑΖΙΚΗ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΑΤΗ*

----------


## lvs

> Πάνω στον πανικό της ...
> 
> ΞΕΧΝΑΕΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ Η WIND ΟΤΙ *ΤΟ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΣΠΟΤΑΚΙ ΤΗΣ (για 3000/3000/3GB) ΕΠΑΙΖΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΤΗΣ 23/3* !!!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: mx1001 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> lvs δεν μπορώ να ακούω τόσο 'πολωμένες' τοποθετησεις 
> ...


Δεν ειναι πολωμενη τοποθετηση απλα αναφερω οτι το F2G ειναι το μονο καρτοκινητο που δινει ΤΖΑΜΠΑ επικοινωνια για ολο το 2010 και αυτο ειναι κατι πολυ σημαντικο για τις τσεπες μας.......2)Eχει βγει ανακοινωση που λεει οτι απο της 24 Μαρτιου προσφερει 100mb http://www.wind.com.gr/Listing.fds?l...ID=195&rec=327 .Δεν ειναι καταχωνιασμενη...Aρα δεν τιθεται θεμα πλεον..Αν το ενεργοποιησες μεχρι 23 θα εχεις 1.5gb καθε μηνα..Απο της 24 και μετα 100mb..Οπως λες ''ο καθε κακομοιρης που ετρεξε να παρει F2G΄΄ οπως ενημερωθηκε για την προσφορα ετσι ενημερωθηκε και για την τροποποιηση..

----------


## mx1001

> οπως ενημερωθηκε για την προσφορα ετσι ενημερωθηκε και για την τροποποιηση..


ΕΙΣΑΙ 100% ανθρωπος της WIND και δεν βλεπεις ούτε μισό μέτρο μπροστά σου .

Εγω για την προσφορα ενημερώθηκα απο τις 100δες διαφημίσεις στην τηλεόραση .

Δεν θα έμπενα σε κανένα site εαν δεν υπήρχε τεχνικό πρόβλημα .

Ειδες κανενα σποτ να ενημερωνει για την αλλαγη  ?

Αυτες τις ασυναστησίες που λες να τις πεις στους εξαγριωμένους που σε λίγο καιρό θα ανακαλήψουν τα μηδενικά υπόλοιπα τους ,

ΝΤΡΟΠΗ πιο πολύ για σενα παρά για την WIND .

Εμενα προσωπικα δε με νοιαζει , εγω την γύρισα πίσω την κάρτα να την χαίρονται και πηρα τα χρηματα πίσω
Το λογοτυπο της Wind μου φέρνει εμ...το .
Να την χαίρεστε την εταιρία σας , όλοι εκεί μέσα βλεπω το ίδιο είστε ... σας διαλέγουν εναν προς έναν .

----------


## lvs

> ΕΙΣΑΙ 100% ανθρωπος της WIND και δεν βλεπεις ούτε μισό μέτρο μπροστά σου .
> 
> Εγω για την προσφορα ενημερώθηκα απο τις 100δες διαφημίσεις στην τηλεόραση .
> 
> Δεν θα έμπενα σε κανένα site εαν δεν υπήρχε τεχνικό πρόβλημα .
> 
> Ειδες κανενα σποτ να ενημερωνει για την αλλαγη  ?
> 
> Αυτες τις ασυναστησίες που λες να τις πεις στους εξαγριωμένους που σε λίγο καιρό θα ανακαλήψουν τα μηδενικά υπόλοιπα τους ,
> ...


Οταν καποιος δεν εχει επιχειρηματα καταφευγει στα λογια τα δικα σου..Δεν θα μπω σε τετοιου ειδους αντιπαραθεση..Απλος συνδρομητης wind F2G2 ειμαι..Λiγo πιο ψαγμενος..Και τα σποτ λεγανε μεχρι 23 Μαρτιου 1.5gb και  βγηκε και νεο απο 24 Μαρτιου που λεει πλεον για τα 100mb...

----------


## daffy

> Απλος συνδρομητης wind F2G2 ειμαι..Λiγo πιο ψαγμενος..


Έλα σταμάτα πρωινιάτικα μπα σε καλό σου  :Laughing:  Δεν είναι κακό να δουλεύεις κάπου ή να δουλεύει ο μπατζανάκης σου και να τον προμοτάρεις. Κακό είναι να φοράς παρωπίδες και όλη μέρα να λιβανίζεις μια εταιρεία είτε πουλάει κότερα είτε πουλάει πασατέμπο και σε όσους την κρίνουν να παίζεις την ίδια κασέτα.

Κατά τα άλλα και τα εύσημα για την γρήγορη ενημέρωση περί τα της προσφοράς πήρες και μια χαρά ως εδώ και δεν σε στραγγάλισε κανείς που μέχρι 23/3 έλεγες κι εσύ σαν τους υπαλλήλους οτι δεν αλλάζει με τίποτα η προσφορά και οτι αν αλλάξει κάτι το πολύ πολύ να είναι τα αρχικά 3gb μέχρι τέλος Απριλίου και να γίνουν 1.5gb. Προφανώς όμως δεν ήξερες τι έλεγες. Και παρ'ότι δεν ήξερες, αποφάσισες να φτιάξεις το δικό σου σενάριο και να το προβάλεις ως δεδομένο ακριβώς λόγω των παρωπίδων που είπαμε πιο πάνω.

Η γενικότερη στάση της wind ήταν απαράδεκτη από όποια πλευρά και αν το δεις. Δεν είμαστε ζητιάνοι να πούμε "οκ καλά και τα 100mb από το τίποτα μωρέ, και πάλι καλά να λέμε". Είχαν εξαγγείλει συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, ήξεραν τι θα συμβεί, υπήρχαν σχετικές μελέτες υποθέτω κτλ, μην ξαναλέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια συνέχεια. Μπορείς να προσπαθείς να τους βγάλεις λάδι όσο θες, αλλά έτσι μόνο να χάσεις την αξιοπιστία σου εδώ μέσα θα καταφέρεις.

----------


## lvs

> Έλα σταμάτα πρωινιάτικα μπα σε καλό σου  Δεν είναι κακό να δουλεύεις κάπου ή να δουλεύει ο μπατζανάκης σου και να τον προμοτάρεις. Κακό είναι να φοράς παρωπίδες και όλη μέρα να λιβανίζεις μια εταιρεία είτε πουλάει κότερα είτε πουλάει πασατέμπο και σε όσους την κρίνουν να παίζεις την ίδια κασέτα.
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα και τα εύσημα για την γρήγορη ενημέρωση περί τα της προσφοράς πήρες και μια χαρά ως εδώ και δεν σε στραγγάλισε κανείς που μέχρι 23/3 έλεγες κι εσύ σαν τους υπαλλήλους οτι δεν αλλάζει με τίποτα η προσφορά και οτι αν αλλάξει κάτι το πολύ πολύ να είναι τα αρχικά 3gb μέχρι τέλος Απριλίου και να γίνουν 1.5gb. Προφανώς όμως δεν ήξερες τι έλεγες. Και παρ'ότι δεν ήξερες, αποφάσισες να φτιάξεις το δικό σου σενάριο και να το προβάλεις ως δεδομένο ακριβώς λόγω των παρωπίδων που είπαμε πιο πάνω.
> 
> Η γενικότερη στάση της wind ήταν απαράδεκτη από όποια πλευρά και αν το δεις. Δεν είμαστε ζητιάνοι να πούμε "οκ καλά και τα 100mb από το τίποτα μωρέ, και πάλι καλά να λέμε". Είχαν εξαγγείλει συγκεκριμένα πράγματα, ήξεραν τι θα συμβεί, υπήρχαν σχετικές μελέτες υποθέτω κτλ, μην ξαναλέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια συνέχεια. Μπορείς να προσπαθείς να τους βγάλεις λάδι όσο θες, αλλά έτσι μόνο να χάσεις την αξιοπιστία σου εδώ μέσα θα καταφέρεις.


Εγω ημουν απο τους πρωτους που ελεγα οτι για τους παλιους θα ισχυει οπως εχει και δεν θα υπαρξει καμια αλλαγη..Ετσι και εγινε..Εκανα μια λαθος εκτιμηση για το τι θα συμβει απο της 24 Μαρτιου την οποια διεψευσα ο ιδιος ανεβαζοντας οτι θα ισχυουν 100mb μετα της 24 Μαρτιου.Γενικα πιο πανω ανεφερα το γεγονος οτι το F2G προσφερει δωρεαν επικοινωνια για ολο το 2010 και οτι αυτο το ξεχναμε και μιλαμε μονο για το ιντερνετ που και παλι με  100mb ειναι κατι μοναδικο γιατι ειναι ΤΖΑΜΠΑ.Για μενα φαουλ θα ηταν αν  μειωνε σε αυτους που εκαναν μεχρι 23 Μαρτιου το internet.Δε το εκανε ομως ..Αρα εμεις που προλαβαμε εχουμε και 1.5gb καθε μηνα internet και δωρεαν επικοινωνια προς F2G και ως ψαγμενοι εχουμε και F2G2(δεν διατιθεται σε νεους) με τις φτηνοτερες χρεωσεις της αγορας..Εμενα με καλυπτει..Δεν μιλαω με παρωπιδες ..Απλα μου βγαινει πολυ οικονομικη επικοινωνια ..Καλυτερα και απο τα συμβολαια..Και επαναλαμβανω δεν ειμαι κανενας υπαλληλος και δεν εχω  καμια σχεση με την wind.

----------


## petasis

> Δεν ειναι πολωμενη τοποθετηση απλα αναφερω οτι το F2G ειναι το μονο καρτοκινητο που δινει ΤΖΑΜΠΑ επικοινωνια για ολο το 2010 και αυτο ειναι κατι πολυ σημαντικο για τις τσεπες μας.......2)Eχει βγει ανακοινωση που λεει οτι απο της 24 Μαρτιου προσφερει 100mb http://www.wind.com.gr/Listing.fds?l...ID=195&rec=327 .Δεν ειναι καταχωνιασμενη...Aρα δεν τιθεται θεμα πλεον..Αν το ενεργοποιησες μεχρι 23 θα εχεις 1.5gb καθε μηνα..Απο της 24 και μετα 100mb..Οπως λες ''ο καθε κακομοιρης που ετρεξε να παρει F2G΄΄ οπως ενημερωθηκε για την προσφορα ετσι ενημερωθηκε και για την τροποποιηση..


Υπάρχουν και αυτοί που έκαναν φορητότητα, με δεδομένο ότι 15 εργάσιμες μέρες μετά (τόσο χρειάζεται η φορητότητα), πάλι θα ήταν εντός της προθεσμίας της προσφοράς. Το ότι στο μεταξύ άλλαξε η προσφορά, ακόμα και αν ενημερώθηκαν, δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι...

----------


## lvs

> Υπάρχουν και αυτοί που έκαναν φορητότητα, με δεδομένο ότι 15 εργάσιμες μέρες μετά (τόσο χρειάζεται η φορητότητα), πάλι θα ήταν εντός της προθεσμίας της προσφοράς. Το ότι στο μεταξύ άλλαξε η προσφορά, ακόμα και αν ενημερώθηκαν, δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι...


Eδω μαλιστα υπαρχει θεμα..Θα επρεπε η εταιρια σε αυτους που εκαναν αιτηση φορητοτητας μεχρι 23 Μαρτιου να τους εδινε την αρχικη προσφορα..Εδω πραγματικα υπαρχει φαουλ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ απο την εταιρια....

----------


## kostas2005

Αν δεν δώσει σε αυτούς που έκαναν φορητότητα καλύτερα να βάλουν λουκέτο..θα είναι ζώα
Σε άλλο φόρουμ διάβασα για έναν που το ενεργοποίησε στις 23 και η τηλεφωνήτρια του είπε ότι είναι στα 100 και τίποτα παραπάνω 2-3-4-5 Μαΐου ετοιμαστείτε να γίνει αλαλούμ ,
βλέπω να γράφουμε μέχρι της 31-12 -2010 εδώ...
Δεν υπάρχει άλλη εξήγηση ...οι χαρτογιακάδες είναι κόπανοι  η το πάνε για τζάμπα διαφήμισή του στιλ "slim international"
Αντε και με στελλα πεντζετακου στο επόμενο σποτάκι..
Δεν με χάλασε καθόλου αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω που το πάνε...

----------


## socstamatiou

Παιδιά σε πολλούς συνδρομητές F2G που έχουν βάλει την προσφορά, χρεωθήκανε εχθές 14,40€ περίπου από λάθος της εταιρείας όπως μου είπαν και οτι θα πιστωθούν μέσα σε 2 εργάσιμες. Δεν ξέρω πόσοι είναι ακριβώς, ελέγχξτε το και εσείς

----------


## lvs

Κυριως στοχος της wind με αυτη την προσφορα πιστευω οτι ειναι να παρει μεριδιο απο το what's up το οποιο εχει πολυ μεγαλη βαση..Σκεφτειτε οτι το what's up δεν προσφερει καν υπηρεσια ιντερνετ παρ΄ολα αυτα εχει φτιαξει πολυ μεγαλη βαση...Αντiλαμβανομαστε ετσι οτι το 90% σχεδον και ισως το 95%  των χρηστων καρτοκινητης ενδιαφερεται για επικοινωνια και ενα 5 με 10% για mobile internet..Δινοντας δωρεαν επικοινωνια το F2G χωρις ανανεωση ισως να καταφερει να προσελκυσει αυτο τον κοσμο που εχει στραφει στο what's up καθως το what's up απαιτει ανανεωση 5ευρω για να σου δωσει τα 1500.. Ειναι σιγουρο επισης οτι αυτος ο κοσμος που χρησιμοποιει what's up δεν χρησιμοποιει internet στο κινητο και επομενως δεν θα τον απασχολησει καν το internet  παρα μονο η ΔΩΡΕΑΝ επικοινωνια χωρις ανανεωση..

----------


## traderman

Δεν ειναι καλυτερη η προσφορα της Q που με 1 ευρω εχεις 100mb και μιλας με ολη την wind και την Q και οχι μονο f2g?

----------


## lvs

> Δεν ειναι καλυτερη η προσφορα της Q που με 1 ευρω εχεις 100mb και μιλας με ολη την wind και την Q και οχι μονο f2g?


Κοιτα στην Q δινεις 1 ευρω ενω στο F2G 0ευρω..Επισης στην Q η χρεωση του χρονου ειναι ανα 3 λεπτα ενω στο F2G ανα δευτερολεπτο..Στην Q ομως μιλας με ολη την wind-Q ενω στο F2G μονο προς F2G...Οτι σε καλυπτει επομενως....  :Wink:

----------


## johnson

> Κοιτα στην Q δινεις 1 ευρω ενω στο F2G 0ευρω..Επισης στην Q η χρεωση του χρονου ειναι ανα 3 λεπτα ενω στο F2G ανα δευτερολεπτο..Στην Q ομως μιλας με ολη την wind-Q ενω στο F2G μονο προς F2G...Οτι σε καλυπτει επομενως....




Off Topic


		Το πρόβλημα με την Q είναι ότι τα απλά F2G δε μπορούν να σε καλέσουν με την ίδια άνεση όπως εσύ αυτά. Κατά τ'άλλα είναι σούπερ η προσφορά της Q.

----------


## lvs

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Το πρόβλημα με την Q είναι ότι τα απλά F2G δε μπορούν να σε καλέσουν με την ίδια άνεση όπως εσύ αυτά. Κατά τ'άλλα είναι σούπερ η προσφορά της Q.


θα σου κανουν αναπ.και θα τους παιρνεις εσυ :Respekt:

----------


## grigsgr

Πάντως χωρίς να θέλω να χαρακτηριστώ κακοπροαίρετος αλλά ούτε υπάλληλος της WIND επειδή σε κάποιους μπορεί να βολεύει αυτός ο χαρακτηρισμός. Μπορεί να μειώθηκε ο όγκος στο ίντερνετ αλλά τα λεπτά παραμένουν και σίγουρα αυτά είναι που ο κόσμος χρησιμοποιεί περισσότερο είτε μας αρέσει εμάς εδώ μέσα είτε όχι. Επίσης, το ότι εδώ μέσα μιλάμε εμείς τα 200-300 άτομα και άλλοι 500-1000 που μπορεί να μας διαβάζουν δεν σημαίνει πως εμείς είμαστε και τα 3.000.000 ή και παραπάνω συνδρομητές που έχει η εν λόγω εταιρεία ή όλοι οι συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής. Όπως είπε και ο φίλος πιο πάνω, τα λεπτά παραμένουν. Τα δεδομένα μειώθηκαν. Η προσφορά για ένα τεράστιο μέρος συνδρομητών που θέλουν μόνο να μιλάνε ισχύει. Δηλαδή ότι και να έγινε, ότι πουστι@ και να έπαιξε στην πορεία της προσφοράς η εταιρεία και ότι και να γίνει απο εδώ και πέρα όσοι πρόλαβαν πρόλαβαν τα δεδομένα, τα λεπτά τα προλαβαίνουν όλοι αλλά εμείς εδώ μέσα δεν αντιπροσωπεύουμε όλη τη χώρα. Χαλαρώστε λίγο με τη αντιπαράθεση. Όλες οι εταιρείες κάνουν μαλ@κίες, απλά η WIND τις κάνει πολλές και μαζεμένες. 
 :Razz:   :Razz:   :ROFL: 

Και επίσης απλά να πω κι εγώ οτι είμαι συνδρομητής F2G2, απο τους παλιούς τη εταιρείας, έχω ενεργοποιήσει την προσφορά παρόλο που όυτε τα δεδομένα καταναλώνω επειδή δεν με βολεύει το κινητό μου (δεν θα πάρω το Xperia X10 :Wink:  αλλά ούτε και τα λεπτά μπορώ να φάω επειδή οι γνωστοί μου δεν έχουν F2G. Κι όμως, έχω την πιο οικονομική ομιλία. Αυτό είναι δεδομένο που δεν αλλάζει όσο και να φωνάζουμε όλοι.

----------


## mx1001

> Κυριως στοχος της wind....


Α καλα .. εσείς τον χαβά σας .

Καλά δε καταλάβατε οτί* χιλιάδες άνθρωποι αυτή τη στιγμή νομίζουν οτί ενεργοποίησαν 3GB* ?? !!

Πόσο κόστος είναι για την WIND να στείλει ενα SMS σε όσους άκουσαν με τα αυτάκια τους οτί ενεργοποίησαν 3GB και να τους πληροφορήσει την αλλαγή ; Γιατί δεν το κάνει ;  

ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΎ ΠΡΌΒΑΤΆ , ΕΊΣΤΕ ΑΞΙΟΛΎΠΗΤΟΙ

πόσα post πρέπει να γραφούν και με πιο τρόπο πρέπει να μπει στο μυαλό σας το μέγεθος της ΑΠΑΤΗΣ σας ?.

Τες πα θα τα πουμε με το καλο τη Δευτέρα όταν επιστρέψουν στα γραφεία τους οι το INKA , EETT και ολοι οι άλλοι και καταλάβουν τι έγινε .

----------


## karetsos

πάντως εμενά εδώ στην Καρδίτσα 5 λεπτά δουλέυει το internet, 5 λεπτά κόβεται.... αίσχος.

στο κέντρο της πόλης και μου κάνει τέτοια, με cosmote δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα.

----------


## lvs

> Α καλα .. εσείς τον χαβά σας .
> 
> Καλά δε καταλάβατε οτί* χιλιάδες άνθρωποι αυτή τη στιγμή νομίζουν οτί ενεργοποίησαν 3GB* ?? !!
> 
> Πόσο κόστος είναι για την WIND να στείλει ενα SMS σε όσους άκουσαν με τα αυτάκια τους οτί ενεργοποίησαν 3GB και να τους πληροφορήσει την αλλαγή ; Γιατί δεν το κάνει ;  
> 
> 
> πόσα post πρέπει να γραφούν και με πιο τρόπο πρέπει να μπει στο μυαλό σας το μέγεθος της ΑΠΑΤΗΣ σας ?.
> 
> Τες πα θα τα πουμε με το καλο τη Δευτέρα όταν επιστρέψουν στα γραφεία τους οι το INKA , EETT και ολοι οι άλλοι και καταλάβουν τι έγινε .


Και εσυ το χαβα σου λεω εγω...Κανε τις καταγγελιες ..Το θεμα ειναι να μην γραφεις τα ιδια και τα ιδια ..Βγηκε ανακοινωση...Η διαφημιση παιζει 100mb..Αν παρεις το 1260 σου λεει οτι απο της 24 Μαρτιου 100mb..Πριν απο της 24 1.5gb...Γινεσαι βαρετος..Μπορω να πω και εγω οπως ειπες και εσυ για μενα οτι εισαι υπαλληλος της cosmote ή της vodafone γιατι κανεις πως δεν καταλαβαινεις...

----------


## mx1001

Μπα θυμηθηκατε να αλλαξετε το 1260 ? γιατί μέχρι χθες 26/3 το 1245 έπαιζε την παλιά προσφορά !!, διάβασε τις μαρτυρίες παραπάνω .

Δεν το συνεχίζω γιατί οι παρωπίδες σπάνε κόκαλα . Τα λέμε τη Δευτέρα .

----------


## petros1990

Σταματηστε μερικοι να ειστε of topic.Συνεχιστε την προσωπικη σας κοντρα με pm αν θελετε.Λοιπον η προσφορα οντως πολυ καλα ειδικα για εμας τους μονιμους f2g2 ειναι σουπε το πακετο.Περιμενω απαντηση πριν το πασχα απο το κοκκινο δικτυο με πακετο ιντερνετ. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## lvs

> Μπα θυμηθηκατε να αλλαξετε το 1260 ? γιατί μέχρι χθες 26/3 το 1245 έπαιζε την παλιά προσφορά !!, διάβασε τις μαρτυρίες παραπάνω .
> 
> Δεν το συνεχίζω γιατί οι παρωπίδες σπάνε κόκαλα . Τα λέμε τη Δευτέρα .


Εισαι στο κοσμο σου..Σου λεω οτι ειμαι απλος συνδρομητης και εσυ δεν χαμπαριαζεις απαντας λες και ειμαι εγω η wind    :Worthy:

----------


## ipo

Προφανώς υπάρχει επιχειρηματικό σχέδιο πίσω από τη συνέχιση της αιφνιδίως τροποποιημένης προσφοράς. Αυτό δεν το αμφισβητεί κανείς. Διαφορετικά θα απέσυραν τελείως και για την ομιλία και τα sms.

Η ασυνεπής στάση της εταιρείας αποτελεί το σημαντικότερο γεγονός. Προσωπικά δε θα την εμπιστευόμουν διότι:

- Ανακοίνωσε συγκεκριμένη προσφορά με συγκεκριμένα χρονικά όρια και την άλλαξε πριν το 1/3 του χρονικού ορίου ενεργοποίησης, μόνο στα ψιλά γράμματα, αφήνοντας ιστοσελίδα, υπαλλήλους και sms να λένε το αντίθετο και να χρεώνουν άδικα τους πελάτες της.
- Στα προγράμμα F2G είχε δηλώσει "δέσμευση τιμής" την οποία κατήργησε. Όσοι πρόλαβαν κι εκεί, ενώ οι υποσχέσεις ήταν για διαρκή παρακολούθηση των τιμών της αγοράς από τα προγράμματα F2G. Τώρα μένει για τους νέους συνδρομητές μόνο το F2G4.

Γιατί λοιπόν να την εμπιστευτεί κανείς και να μην προτιμήσει μία εταιρεία με πελατοκεντρική πολιτική, που σέβεται τον πελάτη της, τηρεί τις αρχικές ανακοινώσεις της και έχει ενημερωμένο δίκτυο υπαλλήλων;

Αν μερικοί νιώθουν καλά, επειδή πρόλαβαν μία προσφορά, αλλά παραμένουν σε εταιρεία που αντιμετωπίζει τοιουτοτρόπως τους πελάτες της, πρόβλημά τους. Δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι κάποια στιγμή η συμπεριφορά αυτή θα χτυπήσει και τη δική τους πόρτα.

----------


## trd64

Μόλις άκουσα ραδιοφωνική διαφήμιση στο MAD και έλεγε για την προσφορά. Δεν την σταμάτησαν τελικά?

----------


## petasis

> Γιατί λοιπόν να την εμπιστευτεί κανείς και να μην προτιμήσει μία εταιρεία με πελατοκεντρική πολιτική, που σέβεται τον πελάτη της, τηρεί τις αρχικές ανακοινώσεις της και έχει ενημερωμένο δίκτυο υπαλλήλων;


Για πες μία;;;;  :Razz:

----------


## socstamatiou

αγνοήσατε όλοι το post μου πιο πάνω ότι σε πολλούς συνδρομητές έχουν "φαγωθεί" από λάθος του συστήματος 14,50€ τα οποία είπαν οτι θα πιστωθούν σε δύο εργάσιμες. Υπάρχουν άλλοι εδώ μέσα που ενεργοποίησαν την προσφορά και παρουσιάστηκε αυτό το πρόβλημα; Το λάθος έγινε εχθές το απόγευμα σε υπάρχοντες και νέους συνδρομητές που είχαν την προσφορά.

----------


## lvs

> Προφανώς υπάρχει επιχειρηματικό σχέδιο πίσω από τη συνέχιση της αιφνιδίως τροποποιημένης προσφοράς. Αυτό δεν το αμφισβητεί κανείς. Διαφορετικά θα απέσυραν τελείως και για την ομιλία και τα sms.
> 
> Η ασυνεπής στάση της εταιρείας αποτελεί το σημαντικότερο γεγονός. Προσωπικά δε θα την εμπιστευόμουν διότι:
> 
> - Ανακοίνωσε συγκεκριμένη προσφορά με συγκεκριμένα χρονικά όρια και την άλλαξε πριν το 1/3 του χρονικού ορίου ενεργοποίησης, μόνο στα ψιλά γράμματα, αφήνοντας ιστοσελίδα, υπαλλήλους και sms να λένε το αντίθετο και να χρεώνουν άδικα τους πελάτες της.
> - Στα προγράμμα F2G είχε δηλώσει "δέσμευση τιμής" την οποία κατήργησε. Όσοι πρόλαβαν κι εκεί, ενώ οι υποσχέσεις ήταν για διαρκή παρακολούθηση των τιμών της αγοράς από τα προγράμματα F2G. Τώρα μένει για τους νέους συνδρομητές μόνο το F2G4.
> 
> Γιατί λοιπόν να την εμπιστευτεί κανείς και να μην προτιμήσει μία εταιρεία με πελατοκεντρική πολιτική, που σέβεται τον πελάτη της, τηρεί τις αρχικές ανακοινώσεις της και έχει ενημερωμένο δίκτυο υπαλλήλων;
> 
> Αν μερικοί νιώθουν καλά, επειδή πρόλαβαν μία προσφορά, αλλά παραμένουν σε εταιρεία που αντιμετωπίζει τοιουτοτρόπως τους πελάτες της, πρόβλημά τους. Δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι κάποια στιγμή η συμπεριφορά αυτή θα χτυπήσει και τη δική τους πόρτα.


Η δεσμευση τιμης δεν καταργηθηκε για αυτους που εκαναν χρηση της..Οσοι ηταν σε καποιο πακετο παραμενουν σε αυτο εαν το επιθυμουν...Για νεους δεν ισχυει..Eγω  εχω F2G 6 χρονια περιπου:σημερα η εταιρια μου παρεχει με το F2G2 10 λεπτα το λεπτο ΠΡΟΣ ΟΛΑ τα κινητα, 4 λεπτα το sms προς ολα τα δικτυα και το εξωτερικο και χωρις ελαχιστη διαρκεια κλησης+την προσφορα αυτη ....Καλυτερα και απο συμβολαιο...Η εταιρια δειχνει ετσι οτι τους μονιμους πελατες καρτοκινητης τους ανταμοιβει...Δεν δινει καμια αλλη εταιρια σε πελατη καρτοκινητης με τα ιδια χρονια στο δικτυο τ 'αντιστοιχα...Ουτε καν τα μισα...Επομενως το πελατοκεντρικη που αναφερεις εχει και αυτη την πλευρα που σου αναφερω.

----------


## vermeer

Μόλις επικοινώνησα με το 1260 και ενημερώθηκα για τα εξής.
Πρώτον δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να δεις μέσω της wind το υπόλοιπο του όγκου δεδομένων σου, παρά μόνο από το μετρητή του κινητού σου και δεύτερον και πιο σημαντικό ότι μετά την εξάντηση των δωρεάν ΜΒ η χρεώση είναι 0,0117€/ΚΒ, δηλαδή *12€/ΜΒ*. Αν λοιπόν κάποιος από άγνοια του ή αμέλεια του παρασυρθεί έστω και λίγο και κατεβάσει δεδομένα επιπλέον των δωρεάν θα βρεθεί χρεωμένος με ένα πολύ μεγάλο ποσό. Αυτό το σενάριο αγγίζει φυσικά πιο πολύ αυτούς που ενεργοποίησαν το F2G από τις 24/3 και μετά (Δυστυχώς και εγώ σε αυτούς ανήκω. Εχασα το 1,5GB για μια μόνο μέρα).
Όταν έκανα την ενεργοποίηση, βέβαια, η πωλήτρια μου ανέφερε ότι δικαιούμαι 1,5GB το μήνα. Επίσης ακόμη και σήμερα το 1245 μιλάει για απεριόριστο internet.

----------


## petros1990

> Μόλις άκουσα ραδιοφωνική διαφήμιση στο MAD και έλεγε για την προσφορά. Δεν την σταμάτησαν τελικά?


Ποιος σου ειπε οτι την σταματησαν ;Απλα την τροποποιησαν και οσοι την ενεργοποιουν απο 23/3 και μετα θα εχουν 100 mb ιντερνετ αντι για 1.5 gb που εχουν αυτοι που την ενεργοποιησαν πριν της 23.

----------


## ipo

Έγινε επεξεργασία στον τίτλος του νήματος, ώστε να μην παραπληροφορείται ο κόσμος από την προσφορά που αποσύρθηκε αιφνίδια από τη Wind και να γίνεται αντιληπτό ότι τελικά η εταιρεία αποφάσισε να δώσει μόνο 0,1GByte σε όσους εγγράφονται από τις 24/3 μέχρι τις 30/4.

----------


## treli@ris

Μ' αρεσει που εβαλες 0,1GB κι οχι 100MB. Χτυπαει καλυτερα στο ματι  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

> Μ' αρεσει που εβαλες 0,1GB κι οχι 100MB. Χτυπαει καλυτερα στο ματι


Αφενός θεωρώ αναχρονιστικό εν έτει 2010 να μιλάμε για παροχή MByte και όχι GByte, αφετέρου πρέπει να φαίνεται ότι η Wind πήρε την απόφαση να αλλάξει την προσφορά αιφνιδίως, δίνοντας 15 φορές μικρότερο όγκο από αυτόν που είχε υποσχεθεί αρχικά. Το 1,5 που ανακοίνωνε αρχικά, έγινε 0,1, όχι 100. Παίζοντας με τις μονάδες μέτρησης, εύκολα παραλλάσσεις τις εντυπώσεις.

----------


## grigsgr

> Η δεσμευση τιμης δεν καταργηθηκε για αυτους που εκαναν χρηση της..Οσοι ηταν σε καποιο πακετο παραμενουν σε αυτο εαν το επιθυμουν...Για νεους δεν ισχυει..Eγω  εχω F2G 6 χρονια περιπου:σημερα η εταιρια μου παρεχει με το F2G2 10 λεπτα το λεπτο ΠΡΟΣ ΟΛΑ τα κινητα, 4 λεπτα το sms προς ολα τα δικτυα και το εξωτερικο και χωρις ελαχιστη διαρκεια κλησης+την προσφορα αυτη ....Καλυτερα και απο συμβολαιο...Η εταιρια δειχνει ετσι οτι τους μονιμους πελατες καρτοκινητης τους ανταμοιβει...Δεν δινει καμια αλλη εταιρια σε πελατη καρτοκινητης με τα ιδια χρονια στο δικτυο τ 'αντιστοιχα...Ουτε καν τα μισα...Επομενως το πελατοκεντρικη που αναφερεις εχει και αυτη την πλευρα που σου αναφερω.


Καλά μην το παίρνεις και τόσο ηρωικά. Δεν ανταμοίβει μόνο τους παλιούς πελάτες, και τους νέους επίσης εαν πρόλαβαν την προσφορά. Όπως αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω, η καρτοκινητή είναι πολύ φθηνή εάν κάποιος ψαχτεί λίγο και δει τι προσφορές και πακέτα υπάρχουν και τι χρεώσεις αντίστοιχα. Μπορεί κάποιος να μπήκε στο πακέτο το συγκεκριμένο μια μέρα πριν το καταργήσουν, δεν τον κάνει παλιό συνδρομητή αλλά απλά τυχερό.
Το θέμα είναι πως όλες οι εταιρείες αλλάζουν τους κανονισμούς τους και τα προγράμματα χρήσης τους. Κι εμένα δεν μου άρεσε που η Vodafone κατήργησε το πρόγραμμα με τα €6 πάγιο το μήνα και κλιμακωτή χρέσωση που απο το 5ο λεπτό και έπειτα σε χρέωνε με €0,09/λεπτό (για το παλιό VF2 μιλάω) αλλά δεν είπα τίποτα. Οι προσφορές και τα προγράμματα δημιουργούνται για να εξελίσονται και να αλλάζουν ανάλογα με τις εποχές και τις ανάγκες. Όλες οι εταιρείες το κάνουν απλά έτυχε η WIND να τραβήξει τα φώτα επειδή είναι κραυγαλέες οι αλλαγές.

----------


## binary_dreamer

καλησπέρα.


σήμερα το μεσημέρι έκανα ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας.
το ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα αναφέρει για 1,5 gb και όχι 100MB.
τέλος πάντων είπα να το δοκιμάσω.
έχω στο internet από το μεσημέρι και κατέβασα διάφορα πράγματα που ξεπερνάνε τα 200 ΜΒ!

----------


## skiouras

> καλησπέρα.
> 
> 
> σήμερα το μεσημέρι έκανα ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας.
> το ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα αναφέρει για 1,5 gb και όχι 100MB.
> τέλος πάντων είπα να το δοκιμάσω.
> έχω στο internet από το μεσημέρι και κατέβασα διάφορα πράγματα που ξεπερνάνε τα 200 ΜΒ!


Το 1269 το κάλεσες για να ακούσεις το υπόλοιπό σου; Εγω το καλώ και δεν απαντάει..... Ακόμα μπλοκαρισμένα είναι;

----------


## petasis

> καλησπέρα.
> 
> 
> σήμερα το μεσημέρι έκανα ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας.
> το ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα αναφέρει για 1,5 gb και όχι 100MB.
> τέλος πάντων είπα να το δοκιμάσω.
> έχω στο internet από το μεσημέρι και κατέβασα διάφορα πράγματα που ξεπερνάνε τα 200 ΜΒ!


Μήπως να σταμάταγες, και να τσέκαρες το υπόλοιπό σου; Πιθανώς να είναι στα -120 ευρώ...

........Auto merged post: petasis πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το 1269 το κάλεσες για να ακούσεις το υπόλοιπό σου; Εγω το καλώ και δεν απαντάει..... Ακόμα μπλοκαρισμένα είναι;


Αν σταλεί κενό sms στο 1269;
http://www.wind.com.gr/pages.fds?langid=1&pageid=1027



> Για να πληροφορηθείς οποιαδήποτε στιγμή το διαθέσιμο υπόλοιπό σου μπορείς να καλέσεις χωρίς χρέωση το 1269 από το κινητό σου ή να στείλεις ένα κενό γραπτό μήνυμα (SMS) στο 1269.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> καλησπέρα.
> 
> 
> σήμερα το μεσημέρι έκανα ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας.
> το ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα αναφέρει για 1,5 gb και όχι 100MB.
> τέλος πάντων είπα να το δοκιμάσω.
> έχω στο internet από το μεσημέρι και κατέβασα διάφορα πράγματα που ξεπερνάνε τα 200 ΜΒ!





> Μήπως να σταμάταγες, και να τσέκαρες το υπόλοιπό σου; Πιθανώς να είναι στα -120 ευρώ...


Δυστυχώς αν έχει μόνο 100mb data, τότε θα βρεθεί στα *-1200 ευρώ*, όχι -120.  :Whistle:

----------


## petasis

> Δυστυχώς αν έχει μόνο 100mb data, τότε θα βρεθεί στα *-1200 ευρώ*, όχι -120.


Εγώ πάντως κάνω μόνο κλήσεις από το f2g (έβαλα 15 ευρώ)  :Razz: 
(πιάνει καλύτερα η wind από την cosmote στο σπίτι...)

----------


## binary_dreamer

καλά! κάρτα είναι πως μπορείς να έχεις χρέος 1200 ευρό όταν μέσα έχω μόνο 2 ευρω?

----------


## arial

Στο 1245 παντως που πηρα πριν λιγο, ελεγε οτι εχω υπολοιπο 3000 λεπτα χρονο ομιλιας και 3000 sms, πουθενα λογος για internet ...

----------


## vermeer

> καλά! κάρτα είναι πως μπορείς να έχεις χρέος 1200 ευρό όταν μέσα έχω μόνο 2 ευρω?


Όπως ανέφερε σε προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου, ο υπάλληλος της Wind με τον οποίο επικοινώνησα σήμερα το μεσημέρι μου είπε, χωρίς να ήταν απολύτως σίγουρός, ότι μετά την παρέλευση του δωρεάν όγκου δεδομένων, μπορείς να συνεχίσεις να κατεβάζεις, αλλά από το σημείο εκείνο και πέρα χρεώνεσαι με το εξωφρενικό ποσό των *0,0117€/ΚΒ*, δηλαδή *12€/ΜΒ*  :Mad: . Το κακό επίσης είναι ότι δεν σε ενημερώνουν για τον υπολοιπόμενο όγκο δεδομένων, μόνο από τον μετρητή του κινητού μπορεί να γίνει αυτό.

----------


## petasis

Ναι, αλλά στο υπόλοιπο δεν μπορεί, θα φαίνεται...

----------


## vermeer

Στο υπόλοιπο θα φαίνεται. Απλά πρέπει να είσαι πολύ προσεκτικός για να μην ξεπεράσεις το όριο. Αυτό μου είπε και ο υπάλληλος της wind, να ελέγχω συχνά τον μετρητή του κινητού.

----------


## greatst

> Ναι, αλλά στο υπόλοιπο δεν μπορεί, θα φαίνεται...





> Στο υπόλοιπο θα φαίνεται. Απλά πρέπει να είσαι πολύ προσεκτικός για να μην ξεπεράσεις το όριο. Αυτό μου είπε και ο υπάλληλος της wind, να ελέγχω συχνά τον μετρητή του κινητού.


Υποθέτω ότι το σημείο που θέλει "προσοχή" δεν είναι το ότι (προφανώς!) θα φανεί στο υπόλοιπο (δηλαδή: θα προκύψει αρνητικό υπόλοιπο): το σημαντικό είναι ότι το υπόλοιπο στις υπηρεσίες δεδομένων δεν ενημερώνεται (από την έως τώρα εμπειρία μου) άμεσα, οπότε εγώ θα πρότεινα να σταματάτε την πλοήγηση όταν "πλησιάσετε" "επικίνδυνα" το όριο.  :Smile:

----------


## traderman

Eγω σε μη ταυτοποιημενη καρτα εφτασα τα 8gb και συνεχιζω ακαθεκτα.Θελω να δω αν δεν την ταυτοποιησω σε ποιον θα στειλουν τον λογαριασμο. :Razz:

----------


## uncharted

> Eγω σε μη ταυτοποιημενη καρτα εφτασα τα 8gb και συνεχιζω ακαθεκτα.Θελω να δω αν δεν την ταυτοποιησω σε ποιον θα στειλουν τον λογαριασμο.


ποσο υπολοιπο εφτασε? ακομα δεν σε μπλοκαρανε?

καλο ειναι να μην το ξεσκιζουμε παντως...

----------


## arial

> Eγω σε μη ταυτοποιημενη καρτα εφτασα τα 8gb και συνεχιζω ακαθεκτα.Θελω να δω αν δεν την ταυτοποιησω σε ποιον θα στειλουν τον λογαριασμο.


Θα σε περιμενουν, μολις κανεις την ταυτοποιηση, να σου στειλουν ως ΄δωρακι΄ τον λογαριασμο  :Razz:

----------


## petros1990

Μην ανησυχεις για λογαριασμο.αν σου παει μειον η καρτα καλεις 1260 και ζητας πιστωση του ποσου που ειναι μειον.Αυτοι θα σου το μηδενισουν.Το εχω κανει πολλες φορες  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

> Eγω σε μη ταυτοποιημενη καρτα εφτασα τα 8gb και συνεχιζω ακαθεκτα.Θελω να δω αν δεν την ταυτοποιησω σε ποιον θα στειλουν τον λογαριασμο.


Ούτε εμένα μου φαίνεται συνετό το να γονατίζεις το δίκτυο και να το διατυμπανίζεις κιόλας. Είπαμε η εταιρεία φέρθηκε ασυνεπώς, αλλά με τέτοια συμπεριφορά από εσένα, αρχίζω και πιστεύω ότι καλά μας έκανε.

----------


## traderman

> Θα σε περιμενουν, μολις κανεις την ταυτοποιηση, να σου στειλουν ως ΄δωρακι΄ τον λογαριασμο


Αν κανω την ταυτοποιηση αλλα και να την κανω αν νομιμοποιουνται να με χρεωσουν.
@ Ipo Εγω δεν το κανω απο τσογλαναρια αλλα για να δοκιμασω το συστημα τους να δω ποσο μπ****λο ειναι.
Γιατι αυτο θα μας δειξει και αν καρτες ταυτοποιημενες σε μεταναστες βγουν στην μαυρη αγορα.

----------


## ipo

> @ Ipo Εγω δεν το κανω απο τσογλαναρια αλλα για να δοκιμασω το συστημα τους να δω ποσο μπ****λο ειναι.
> Γιατι αυτο θα μας δειξει και αν καρτες ταυτοποιημενες σε μεταναστες βγουν στην μαυρη αγορα.


Αν σε ικανοποιεί αυτή η δικαιολογία δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο, πέρα από το ότι "αυτοί είμαστε, αυτά που παίρνουμε μας αξίζουν".

----------


## traderman

> Αν σε ικανοποιεί αυτή η δικαιολογία δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο, πέρα από το ότι "αυτοί είμαστε, αυτά που παίρνουμε μας αξίζουν".


Θυμασαι που συζητουσαμε για το δικαιωμα των παροχων για αρνητικη πιστωση κτλ.
Ε λοιπον εγω αποφασισα να το εξακριβωσω στην πραξη.Και σου λεω απο τωρα οτι θα την ταυτοποιησω την καρτα με τα πραγματικα μου στοιχεια και βαζω και στοιχημα οτι δεν θα μπορεσουν να μου κανουν τιποτα.

----------


## ipo

> Θυμασαι που συζητουσαμε για το δικαιωμα των παροχων για αρνητικη πιστωση κτλ.
> Ε λοιπον εγω αποφασισα να το εξακριβωσω στην πραξη.Και σου λεω απο τωρα οτι θα την ταυτοποιησω την καρτα με τα πραγματικα μου στοιχεια και βαζω και στοιχημα οτι δεν θα μπορεσουν να μου κανουν τιποτα.


Θα δώσεις το δικαίωμα να σκεφτούν "Αν αφήσουμε τους χρήστες ελεύθερους, θα μας γονατίσουν το δίκτυο. Καλά είμαστε με τα 12.000€/GByte, για να μη μας γονατίσει το δίκτυο".

Κακό σε όλους μας κάνεις με την κίνησή σου.

----------


## traderman

Εγω πιστευω οτι αν εχουν στο μυαλο τους με την μη εφαρμογη φραγης να   αρπαξουν χρηματα απο τον κοσμο με αυτο τον τρπο θα καταλαβουν οτι ματαιος ο κοπος τους.
Θα τους παω γ*****ντας σε ολα τα δικαστηρια.

----------


## ipo

Συμφωνώ ως προς το ότι δεν είναι σωστό να λειτουργεί πιστωτικά το καρτοκινητό, αλλά δε θεωρώ θεμιτό τον τρόπο που προσπαθείς να το εξακριβώσεις.

----------


## mob

Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει τιμή ανά ΜΒ δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά θέμα ικανότητας του δικτύου να διεκπεραιώσει τον πλεονάζοντα όγκο, παρά μόνο ανικανότητα να τον ελέγξουν.

----------


## traderman

> Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει τιμή ανά ΜΒ δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά θέμα ικανότητας του δικτύου να διεκπεραιώσει τον πλεονάζοντα όγκο, παρά μόνο ανικανότητα να τον ελέγξουν.


Mα ειναι φανερο φιλε μου και ισχυει για ολους τους παροχους.
Αν πληρωνεις 12 ευρω το mb δεν μπουκωνουν τα δικτυα τους ,αν ειναι ομως δωρεαν η φτηνο τοτε μπουκωνουν.

----------


## mx1001

> Εγω πιστευω οτι αν εχουν στο μυαλο τους με την μη εφαρμογη φραγης να   αρπαξουν χρηματα απο τον κοσμο με αυτο τον τρπο θα καταλαβουν οτι ματαιος ο κοπος τους.
> Θα τους παω γ*****ντας σε ολα τα δικαστηρια.


Οταν θα σ εχουν χρεωσει θα ναι αργα .
Μια αγωγή θέλει 1+1 χρόνια και θα σου κοστίσει καμια 300ρια ευρώ και ψυχολογικό κόστος

*Να ενεργείστε τώρα για την εξαπάτηση που δεχθήκατε .*

Εγώ μέσα στις 2 ημέρες που ασχολήθηκα με την Wind ενοιωσα 3 φορές ηλίθιος:

1) Για την συμφωνία που επικύρωσα και μου τράβηξαν το χαλί κάτω από τα πόδια .
2) Για μη ΑΜΕΣΗ ενημέρωση μου για την αλλαγή πολιτικής .
3) Για το υπόλοιπο που άδικα μου μηδένισαν (λογω τεχνικων προβληματων τις 25/3) και δεν ήθελαν επ ουδενί να το ξαναδουν και να το ξανασυζητήσουν .

----------


## lvs

> Οταν θα σ εχουν χρεωσει θα ναι αργα .
> Μια αγωγή θέλει 1+1 χρόνια και θα σου κοστίσει καμια 300ρια ευρώ και ψυχολογικό κόστος
> 
> *Να ενεργείστε τώρα για την εξαπάτηση που δεχθήκατε .*
> 
> Εγώ μέσα στις 2 ημέρες που ασχολήθηκα με την Wind ενοιωσα 3 φορές ηλίθιος:
> 
> 1) Για την συμφωνία που επικύρωσα και μου τράβηξαν το χαλί κάτω από τα πόδια .
> 2) Για μη ΑΜΕΣΗ ενημέρωση μου για την αλλαγή πολιτικής .
> 3) Για το υπόλοιπο που άδικα μου μηδένισαν (λογω τεχνικων προβληματων τις 25/3) και δεν ήθελαν επ ουδενί να το ξαναδουν και να το ξανασυζητήσουν .


Σε ολους επεστρεψαν τα χρηματα ...Μονο σε σενα δεν τα εβαλαν?/?

----------


## flasatos

για μια ακομα φορα μας εδειξαν με τον πλεον χαρακτηριστικο τροπο ποσο σεβονται οι εταιρείες το κοινο στο οποιο απευθύνοντε.....
απειρος διαφημιστικος χρονος και κατόπιν..οποιος τσιμπησε τσιμπησε η όποιος πρόλαβε τεσπα.....κριμα.απο εκει που λέγαμε 'ΘΕΑ η Wind' ανακαλύψαμε οτι τελικά ηταν άνθρακας ο θησαυρός.
Μπραβο σας.εμεις φταιμε και μόνο εμεις :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## psyxakias

Μόλις διάβασα για το περιστατικό και αν κατάλαβα καλά τα 1.5 GB transfer έγιναν 0.1 GB χωρίς αρκετή χρονική διορία να ενημερωθεί το κοινό, και κάνοντας ανακοινώσεις με παλιότερη ημερομηνία. Αν κατάλαβα καλά, είναι απλά τραγική η Wind. Οι καταναλωτικές οργανώσεις καλά θα κάνουν να το καταγγείλουν και να επέμβει η ΕΕΤΤ και όποια αρχή είναι αρμόδια να ελέγξει την Wind, για αυτό το φιάσκο και την απόλυτη κοροϊδία.  :Evil:  - Good job Wind  :Thumb down:

----------


## mx1001

> Σε ολους επεστρεψαν τα χρηματα ...Μονο σε σενα δεν τα εβαλαν?/?


πρόλαβες ρε θηρίο να ρωτήσεις όλους τους συνδρομητές εναν-εναν και μόνο εγώ λείπω ?. Δε νομίζω , θα δεις πόσοι θα εμφανιστούν την Δευτερα !!.

Ουτως η άλλως η υπόθεση 'κλείδωσε' απο χθές. Στην καταγγελεια αναφέρω με ποιους μιλησα και ποιοι και πως ηταν ανενδοτοι να ξαναδουν το υπόλοιπο . Το εξοργηστικό ήταν οτί δεν άφησαν καν κάποιο περιθώριο να επανεξετάσουν το ζήτησμα μήπως είχαν λάθος . To (3) ήταν αυτό που με έφτασε στα άκρα (πως λέμε και κερατας και δαρμένος) : και με 0.1 GB και χωρίς υπόλοιπο και να πρέπει να κάνω ανανέωση !!!. Τώρα είναι αργά , η καταγγελία έφυγε .

Απ όλα οσα είδες αυτό σου κανε εντύπωση ;

Ακόμα και τώρα, η γυναίκα μου, ένας φίλος μου (και πολλοί άλλοι) επιμένουν οτί έχω λάθος για τα 100ΜΒ και αυτοί ενεργοποίησαν 3GB !!. Θα 'χουμε μεγάλα γλέντια !....

----------


## cris28

Αναρωτιέμαι αν έκανα καλά που έγραψα την προσφορά και της έκανα Διαγραφή.
Αποδείχτηκε πως μια εταιρία είναι ανίκανη να κάνει μια τέτοια προσφορά.
Άλλωστε φταίει η ίδια η εταιρία που έβγαλε μια προσφορά μόνο για ένα συγκεκριμενο πακέτο για χρήση γνωρίζοντας ότι το 1,5 gb έλειπε από αυτήν για να εκμεταλλευθεί πλήρως ένας χρήστης το smartphone (ο Θεός να το κάνει!).
Φταίει όμως και ο απλός χρήστης πού έγραφε από την αρχή πως και τα 100mb του είναι υπεραρκετά και το διατυμπάνιζε σε όλα τα φόρουμ.

Προσωπικά η Ελλάδα και ο Έλληνας χρήστης δεν είναι έτοιμος να χρησιμοποίησει σωστά ένα προϊόν και μια εταιρία δεν είναι έτοιμη να ρισκάρει ή να κάνει και θυσίες ακόμα για να προσφέρει κάτι που σε όλην την Ευρώπη είναι αυτονόητο.

----------


## ipo

> Προσωπικά η Ελλάδα και ο Έλληνας χρήστης δεν είναι έτοιμος να χρησιμοποίησει σωστά ένα προϊόν και μια εταιρία δεν είναι έτοιμη να ρισκάρει ή να κάνει και θυσίες ακόμα για να προσφέρει κάτι που σε όλην την Ευρώπη είναι αυτονόητο.


Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι είναι έξυπνος που δε δέχεται να πληρώσει 12.000 ευρώ το GByte. Όταν μειώσουν την τιμή κατά 12.000 φορές, θα δεις πόσο έτοιμος είναι και πόσο τεχνολογικά καταρτισμένος, ώστε να αξιοποιήσει κινητό internet.

Απαράδεκτη η Wind με τον τρόπο που απέσυρε την προσφορά της, δείχνοντας ότι δε σέβεται τον πελάτη. Καλά θα κάνουν να πάψουν να την εμπιστεύονται οι πελάτες της.

----------


## cris28

Ίσως να είναι. Οι εταιρίες όμως είναι το ερώτημα στο τι κάνουν.

----------


## mob

Εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει αν η αλλαγή είναι για όλους ή για όσους ενεργοποίησαν την προσφορά μετά τις 23-03  :Thinking:  γιατί δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να θυμώσω ή όχι  :Twisted Evil: 

Ενεργοποίησα την προσφορά στις 23-03 έχω 1,5GB το μήνα από το Μάιο και μετά ή όχι  :Thinking:

----------


## malakudi

Η διαφήμιση που παίζει σήμερα στην τηλεόραση, στα ψιλά γράμματα εξακολουθεί να αναφέρει 1,5GB.

Οι άνθρωποι είναι ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΕΣ! Δεν έφτανε η απάτη του κοινού όπου το ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο έχει ΟΡΙΟ, θεωρώντας μας όλους ηλίθιους, τώρα αλλάζουν τους όρους ενώ στις διαφημίσεις παίζουν ακόμα τους παλιούς!!!! Αν αυτό δεν είναι ΑΠΑΤΗ, τι είναι;

----------


## ariadgr

Και σήμερα το 1245 αναφέρει για απεριόριστο Internet, με ενημέρωσε φίλος που το κάλεσε...

----------


## alexis_21

Ναι ρε παιδιά, αυτοί μπορεί και τα 100MB να τα θεωρούν "απεριόριστο" Internet για το κινητό σου.

Όπως "απεριόριστος" χρόνος ομιλίας είναι τα ΧΧΧ λεπτά χρόνου που δίνει κάθε εταιρεία, απεριόριστα sms τα ΧΧΧ sms που δίνει κάθε εταιρεία κτλ.

Έτσι και εδώ, μπορεί να θεωρούν ακόμα και το internet που προσφέρουν τώρα, απεριόριστο για χρήση από το κινητό, με πολιτική ορθής χρήσης 100MB.

Αθέμιτη τακτική, σαφώς... αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έχει κανένα νόημα να λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια.

Όποιος παραπλανήθηκε ας προβεί στις καταγγελίες του στους αρμόδιους φορείς και οι υπόλοιποι καταναλωτές ας δείξουν την δυσαρέσκεια τους με πράξεις και όχι με λόγια. Τέλος! Ας πάνε στους άλλους δύο, αν τους ξινίζει η wind.

----------


## arial

> Και σήμερα το 1245 αναφέρει για απεριόριστο Internet, με ενημέρωσε φίλος που το κάλεσε...


Aναφερει απεριοριστη ομιλια και ιντερνετ. Αλλα στο υπολοιπο του λογαριασμου αναφερει οτι εχω ακομα 3000 λεπτα χρονο ομιλιας, 3000 sms, και δεν λενε καθολου ποσο υπολοιπο ιντερνετ εχω.

Και στους αλλους που εχουν ενεργοποιησει μεχρι 23/3 τα ιδια λενε?  :Thinking:

----------


## alexis_21

> Aναφερει απεριοριστη ομιλια και ιντερνετ. Αλλα στο υπολοιπο του λογαριασμου αναφερει οτι εχω ακομα 3000 λεπτα χρονο ομιλιας, 3000 sms, και δεν λενε καθολου ποσο υπολοιπο ιντερνετ εχω.
> 
> Και στους αλλους που εχουν ενεργοποιησει μεχρι 23/3 τα ιδια λενε?


Ναι. Δεν παρέχουν μετρητή για το ίντερνετ. Αν έχει το κινητό σου καλώς, αλλιώς πρόσεχε τον λογαριασμό σου.

----------


## arial

> Ναι. Δεν παρέχουν μετρητή για το ίντερνετ. Αν έχει το κινητό σου καλώς, αλλιώς πρόσεχε τον λογαριασμό σου.


Eτσι και αλλιως την προσφορα την ηθελα για τον δωρεαν χρονο ομιλιας, αλλα μου εκανε εντυπωσε που δεν λενε ποσο υπολοιπο ιντερνετ εχω...

----------


## lvs

> Η διαφήμιση που παίζει σήμερα στην τηλεόραση, στα ψιλά γράμματα εξακολουθεί να αναφέρει 1,5GB.
> 
> Οι άνθρωποι είναι ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΕΣ! Δεν έφτανε η απάτη του κοινού όπου το ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο έχει ΟΡΙΟ, θεωρώντας μας όλους ηλίθιους, τώρα αλλάζουν τους όρους ενώ στις διαφημίσεις παίζουν ακόμα τους παλιούς!!!! Αν αυτό δεν είναι ΑΠΑΤΗ, τι είναι;


Κανεις λαθος οι διαφημισεις απο της 24 Μαρτιου παιζουν 100mb.

----------


## mx1001

> Κανεις λαθος οι διαφημισεις απο της 24 Μαρτιου παιζουν 100mb.


Αφού είσαι ένας "απλός συνδρομητής" όπως λες και δεν εισαι φερεφωνο της Wind , να σεβαστείς την αγανάκτηση όλων των παραπάνω με αυτα που ειδαν με τα ματακια τους και αυτα που ακουσαν τα αυτακια τους και να μην μας θεωρείς όλους ηλίθιους (οπως κάνει η Wind) . Δεν θα πεις εσύ σε αυτό το κόσμο ούτε τι είδαν ούτε τι άκουσαν .

----------


## grigsgr

> Αφού είσαι ένας "απλός συνδρομητής" όπως λες και δεν εισαι φερεφωνο της Wind , να σεβαστείς την αγανάκτηση όλων των παραπάνω με αυτα που ειδαν με τα ματακια τους και αυτα που ακουσαν τα αυτακια τους και να μην μας θεωρείς όλους ηλίθιους (οπως κάνει η Wind) . Δεν θα πεις εσύ σε αυτό το κόσμο ούτε τι είδαν ούτε τι άκουσαν .


Φίλε μου mx1001, απο οτι βλέπω όλοι επιτίθεστε στον Ivs ο καθένας για τον προσωπικό του λόγο. Τέλος πάντων, αν μπεις στη διαδικασία να διαβάσεις προηγούμενα μηνύματα, για δύο σελίδες ίσως λιγότερο ίσως περισσότερο, όσοι σχολιάζουν εδώ μέσα λένε πως η WIND άλλαξε τις διαφημίσεις της μειώνοντας τον όγκο δεδομένων απο το 1.5 στα 100. Οπότε δεν είναι ο Ivs φερέφωνο της WIND αλλά οι διαφημίσεις έχουν αλλάξει. Απλά μπες στον κόπο και διάβασε τα σχόλια μερικές ημέρες πρίν. Και χαλαρώστε λίγο με την επίθεση στον άνθρωπο. 
Είπαμε, εμείς οι χίλιοι εδώ μέσα δεν είμαστε το αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα των 3.000.000 ή 10.000.000 (ούτε που ξέρω πόσοι είναι οι συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής) συνδρομητών.

----------


## ipo

Το γεγονός ότι κάποιος είδε τη νέα διαφήμιση στην τηλεόραση, δε σημαίνει ότι κάποιος άλλος δεν είδε κατόπιν την παλαιά διαφήμιση που ενδεχομένως ξεχάστηκε σε κάποιο κανάλι.

Δεν υποστηρίζω τη θέση κανενός, αλλά σίγουρα είμαι ενάντια στο να διαψεύδουμε κάποιον χωρίς στοιχεία.

----------


## malakudi

> Κανεις λαθος οι διαφημισεις απο της 24 Μαρτιου παιζουν 100mb.


Εσύ κάνεις λάθος, όσες διαφημίσεις του F2G είδα μέσα στο Σ/Κ, στα ψιλά γράμματα που τρέχουν σαν αστραπή, εξακολουθούν να αναφέρουν 1,5GB. Προσωπικά δεν είδα καμία διαφήμιση στην τηλεόραση που να αναφέρει την αλλαγή στα 100MB, το πληροφορήθηκα από το adslgr.com

----------


## petasis

> Εσύ κάνεις λάθος, όσες διαφημίσεις του F2G είδα μέσα στο Σ/Κ, στα ψιλά γράμματα που τρέχουν σαν αστραπή, εξακολουθούν να αναφέρουν 1,5GB. Προσωπικά δεν είδα καμία διαφήμιση στην τηλεόραση που να αναφέρει την αλλαγή στα 100MB, το πληροφορήθηκα από το adslgr.com


Σε ποιο κανάλι; Εγώ σε κανάλια εθνικής εμβέλειας, τον τελευταίο καιρό που βλέπω όλες οι διαφημίσεις αναφέρουν τα 100MB.
Θυμάμαι τελευταία φορά που είδα διαφήμιση με 1,5 GB ήταν στις 19/3. 20/3 έκανα φορητότητα, και το απόγευμα είδα τις νέες διαφημίσεις με τα 100 MB και με ζώσαν τα φίδια...  :Razz:  (Στο τέλος με φάγανε κιόλας...  :ROFL: )

----------


## lvs

> Εσύ κάνεις λάθος, όσες διαφημίσεις του F2G είδα μέσα στο Σ/Κ, στα ψιλά γράμματα που τρέχουν σαν αστραπή, εξακολουθούν να αναφέρουν 1,5GB. Προσωπικά δεν είδα καμία διαφήμιση στην τηλεόραση που να αναφέρει την αλλαγή στα 100MB, το πληροφορήθηκα από το adslgr.com


Η τελευταια φορα που επαιξε διαφημιση με 1.5GB ηταν στης 23 το βραδυ...Και συγκεκριμενα η διαφημιση αυτη στα μικρα γραμματακια ελεγε 1.5gb μεχρι 23 Μαρτιου..Απο 24 Μαρτιου και μετα παιζουν με τα 100mb..Μπορει γενικα η wind να τα εκανε μπαχαλο στο internet site και στην εξυπηρετηση αλλα στις διαφημισεις απο 24 Μαρτιου παιζουν 100mb..Τις εχω δει πολλες φορες και ιδιαιτερα τις προσεχα γιατι με ενδιεφερε το θεμα..Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω που εσυ ειδες την παλια διαφημιση..Σε ποιο καναλι?Και στην περιπτωση να την ειδες που δεν παιζει με τιποτα θα ειναι λαθος του καναλιου διοτι η παλια διαφημιση γραφει μεχρι 23 Μαρτιου στα ψιλα γραμματα αρα ειναι εντελως ακυρο να την παιξεις το Σαβ-ΚΥΡ που περασε που ισχυριζεσαι..Αν εχεις καποια αποδειξη γιάυτο που λες ανεβασε βιντεο με ημερομηνια να το δουμε...Ενταξει οταν κανουμε συζητηση να υπαρχει και επιχειρηματολογια αλλα εδω βλεπω ενα εντελως αρνητικο κλιμα και εμφανιζεται ο καθενας και πετα και κατι νεο ετσι για να συμβαδιζει στο κλιμα αυτο...Ειπαμε η προσφορα μειωσε μονο το ιnternet γιαυτους που ενεργοποιουν απο 24 Μαρτιου και θα εχουν 100mb ΤΖΑΜΠΑ..Οι πριν της 24 θα εχουν 1.5gb καθε μηνα ΤΖΑΜΠΑ..Τελος η συζητηση για το internet..Οσοι θιγεστε ,καντε καταγγελια απο την τροποποιηση..Ας συζητησουμε λιγακι και το κομματι επικοινωνιας της προσφορας που δινει 1500 καθε μηνα ΤΖΑΜΠΑ χωρις καμια ανανεωση και αυτη την στιγμη ειναι μοναδικη προσφορα στην καρτοκινητη..Το 95% του κοσμου αυτο τον ενδιαφερει..Το βλεπετε και απο την ιδιαιτερη επιτυχια του what's up που εχει γινει αναρπαστο και δεν προσφερει καν υπηρεσια internet στα καρτοκινητα..Εγω κρινω ως απλος συνδρομητης και δεν ειμαι  κανενας υπαλληλος ..Απλα βλεπω στο συνολο την προσφορα και με ενδιαφερει το κομματι επικοινωνιας και ετσι κανω μεγαλη οικονομια στην τσεπη μου..Μερικοι που εδω μεσα κρινετε και γραφετε μονο αρνητικα, με την λογικη σας,θα μπορουσα και εγω να σας χαρακτηρισω ''υπαλληλους΄΄ αλλης εταιριας(Επειδη η προσφορα δινει ΤΖΑΜΠΑ επικοινωνια και δεν μπορουμε να δωσουμε κατι αναλογο ας δυσφημιζουμε συνεχεια την προσφορα στηριζομενοι στην μειωση που εγινε στο intenet)...Aυτα τα ολιγα και ελπιζω σε εποικοδομητικη και κοσμια συζητηση και οχι στην κλασικη συζητηση των τελευταιων ημερων...

----------


## trotos

Off Topic





> Τώρα όσο αφορά τα υπόλοιπα που ακούγονται, επίτηδες έγραψα στο αρχικό μήνυμα «ότι είναι νόμιμο είναι και ηθικό». Οι περισσότεροι όταν λένε αυτή τη φράση εννοούν «ότι νόμιμο κάνω ΕΓΩ είναι και ηθικό».


Μέγας Βουλγαράκης
Ελέησον
	


........Auto merged post: trotos πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Η τελευταια φορα που επαιξε διαφημιση με 1.5GB ηταν στης 23 το βραδυ...Και συγκεκριμενα η διαφημιση αυτη στα μικρα γραμματακια ελεγε 1.5gb μεχρι 23 Μαρτιου..Απο 24 Μαρτιου και μετα παιζουν με τα 100mb..Μπορει γενικα η wind να τα εκανε μπαχαλο στο internet site και στην εξυπηρετηση αλλα στις διαφημισεις απο 24 Μαρτιου παιζουν 100mb..Τις εχω δει πολλες φορες και ιδιαιτερα τις προσεχα γιατι με ενδιεφερε το θεμα..Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω που εσυ ειδες την παλια διαφημιση..Σε ποιο καναλι?Και στην περιπτωση να την ειδες που δεν παιζει με τιποτα θα ειναι λαθος του καναλιου διοτι η παλια διαφημιση γραφει μεχρι 23 Μαρτιου στα ψιλα γραμματα αρα ειναι εντελως ακυρο να την παιξεις το Σαβ-ΚΥΡ που περασε που ισχυριζεσαι..Αν εχεις καποια αποδειξη γιάυτο που λες ανεβασε βιντεο με ημερομηνια να το δουμε...Ενταξει οταν κανουμε συζητηση να υπαρχει και επιχειρηματολογια αλλα εδω βλεπω ενα εντελως αρνητικο κλιμα και εμφανιζεται ο καθενας και πετα και κατι νεο ετσι για να συμβαδιζει στο κλιμα αυτο...Ειπαμε η προσφορα μειωσε μονο το ιnternet γιαυτους που ενεργοποιουν απο 24 Μαρτιου και θα εχουν 100mb ΤΖΑΜΠΑ..Οι πριν της 24 θα εχουν 1.5gb καθε μηνα ΤΖΑΜΠΑ..Τελος η συζητηση για το internet..Οσοι θιγεστε ,καντε καταγγελια απο την τροποποιηση..Ας συζητησουμε λιγακι και το κομματι επικοινωνιας της προσφορας που δινει 1500 καθε μηνα ΤΖΑΜΠΑ χωρις καμια ανανεωση και αυτη την στιγμη ειναι μοναδικη προσφορα στην καρτοκινητη..Το 95% του κοσμου αυτο τον ενδιαφερει..Το βλεπετε και απο την ιδιαιτερη επιτυχια του what's up που εχει γινει αναρπαστο και δεν προσφερει καν υπηρεσια internet στα καρτοκινητα..Εγω κρινω ως απλος συνδρομητης και δεν ειμαι  κανενας υπαλληλος ..Απλα βλεπω στο συνολο την προσφορα και με ενδιαφερει το κομματι επικοινωνιας και ετσι κανω μεγαλη οικονομια στην τσεπη μου..Μερικοι που εδω μεσα κρινετε και γραφετε μονο αρνητικα, με την λογικη σας,θα μπορουσα και εγω να σας χαρακτηρισω ''υπαλληλους΄΄ αλλης εταιριας(Επειδη η προσφορα δινει ΤΖΑΜΠΑ επικοινωνια και δεν μπορουμε να δωσουμε κατι αναλογο ας δυσφημιζουμε συνεχεια την προσφορα στηριζομενοι στην μειωση που εγινε στο intenet)...Aυτα τα ολιγα και ελπιζω σε εποικοδομητικη και κοσμια συζητηση και οχι στην κλασικη συζητηση των τελευταιων ημερων...


σε αυτά που λες μαζί σου. αρκεί να βρεθούν χρήστες και να πουν κατηγορηματικά ότι δεν υπάρχει καταπάτιση του συμβολαίου για αυτούς που ενεργοποίησαν πριν τις 23/3.

Αν ισχύει το 3Gb και 1,5 GB από Απρίλιο και πέρα για όλο το 2010. Όλα καλά. έρχεται ο Απρίλιος οπότε είδωμεν. Όσοι είναι εντος της προθεσμίας μπορούν να τσεκάρουν την ογκοχρέωσή τους

----------


## kanenas3

Δεν ξέρω πως τα κατάφεραν και τα έκαναν έτσι αλλά στο μήνυμα που ακούγεται στον 1245 μέχρι το Σάββατο μιλούσε για 3Gb και 1,5GB αντίστοιχα. Αυτό που μετράει εν τέλει είναι αυτό το μήνυμα καθώς με αυτό αποδέχεσαι την υπηρεσία...αλλά αυτό το ξεχάσανε...

----------


## malakudi

> Η τελευταια φορα που επαιξε διαφημιση με 1.5GB ηταν στης 23 το βραδυ...


Τυφλός δεν είμαι φίλε Ivs. Βλέπω nova κυρίως, αλλά και τα μεγάλα ιδιωτικά κανάλια (πάλι μέσω της nova). Δεν έκατσα να σημειώσω ώρα και κανάλι. Γράφω αυτό που είδα, είτε θες το πιστεύεις είτε όχι, δικαίωμά σου. Αν τα κανάλια έκαναν το λάθος, αυτό είναι αδιάφορο. Όταν για μέρες διαφημίζεις μία προσφορά με ισχύ μέχρι τέλος Απρίλη, στο κοινό έχει αποτυπωθεί αυτή η ημερομηνία, είτε έβγαλες νέες διαφημίσεις είτε όχι. Αν εγώ έκανα την ενεργοποίηση χτες, με βάση την διαφήμιση που είδα (και δε δέχομαι αμφισβήτηση για το τι είδα), ποιος θα με αποζημιώσει;

Όσο για το "ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ" με ΟΡΙΟ, το ότι το αναφέρουν όλες οι εταιρείες κινητής ξαφνικά το κάνει ορθό; Το κάνει λογικό; Όλοι μαζί είναι ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΕΣ, γιατί στη γλώσσα που μιλάω, η λέξη "ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ" σημαίνει "χωρίς όριο".

----------


## Georgevtr

Πρόφτασα πριν μέρες και έδωσα εύσημα στην εταιρία.
Τελικά μόνη της με διέψευσαι.
Α Π Α Τ Ε Ω Ν Ε Σ.
Χωρίς καμμία ενημέρωση πρός τον τελικό χρήστη ότι άλλαξε την πολιτική της και φυσικά ακόμη και σήμερα,στο 1245, ουδείς λόγος για τα υπόλοιπα MB or GB που αντιστοιχούν στην καρτοκινητή μου.

Τέλος.Καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και φορητότητα του αριθμού μου σε άλλο πάροχο.

----------


## mx1001

> Δεν ξέρω πως τα κατάφεραν και τα έκαναν έτσι αλλά στο μήνυμα που ακούγεται στον 1245 μέχρι το Σάββατο μιλούσε για 3Gb και 1,5GB αντίστοιχα. *Αυτό που μετράει εν τέλει είναι αυτό το μήνυμα* καθώς με αυτό αποδέχεσαι την υπηρεσία...αλλά αυτό το ξεχάσανε...


*Αυτό που μετράει εν τέλει είναι αυτό το μήνυμα*

+1

Με αυτο κατωχυρώνεται (επικυρωνεται) η συμφωνία μεταξύ των 2 πλευρών  .
Καθότι δεν υπάρχουν αμοιβαίες υπογραφές , η επιβεβαιώση (*πατώντας το '1'*) κλειδώνει την παραπάνω συμφωνια . Τωρα το τι λεν οι διαφημισεις ας λεν και για 100GB .... Εν τελη κάποιος θα μπορουσε να πληρκτρολογήσει το 1245 χωρίς να δει καμία διαφήμιση (του το πε καποιος).

Οπως εγώ δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω αναδρομικά την απόφασή μου να 'ξε-διαλέξω' ένα πάγιο (γιατι έβαλα υπογραφές) και να 'σπάσω' μια συμφωνία , το ίδιο και απαράλαχτο είναι ότι συφωνήθηκε με το πάτημα '1' . Η αθέτηση της συμφωνίας αυτής είναι το ίδιο σοβαρή με το να σταματήσω να πληρώνω εγώ τα πάγιά μου γιατί άλλαξε η πολιτική *μου* !!.

Ειναι καραμπινάτη περίπτωση 'Αθέτηση Συμφωνίας' Αστικού Δικαίου .

Ειναι εντελώς απορίας άξιο γιατί η Wind ενώ άλλαξε τόσα διαφημισιτκά μηνύματα και banners μέχρι τώρα δεν άλλαξε το 1245 , το ισχυρότερο πειστήριο που την ενοχοποιει για αξιόποινη αθέμιτη πρακτική .

----------


## alexis_21

> Όσο για το "ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ" με ΟΡΙΟ, το ότι το αναφέρουν όλες οι εταιρείες κινητής ξαφνικά το κάνει ορθό; Το κάνει λογικό; Όλοι μαζί είναι ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΕΣ, γιατί στη γλώσσα που μιλάω, η λέξη "ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ" σημαίνει "χωρίς όριο".


Μαζί σου! Δεν είπα ότι είναι ορθό. Είπα ότι είναι αθέμιτο.

Ας απαντήσουν τώρα οι καταναλωτές στους απατεώνες με τον τρόπο τους:

-με καταγγελίες στους αρμόδιους φορείς και 

-με χρησιμοποίηση της αγοραστικής τους δύναμης

Γιατί καλό είναι τα λέμε 10-15 άνθρωποι σε ένα φόρουμ, αλλά αυτό δεν φτάνει για αλλάξουν οι τακτικές αυτές. Απαιτείται άμεση αντίδραση από όλους τους χρήστες κινητής.

----------


## cris28

Μία καλή λύση είναι να μην ενεργοποιούμε τέτοιες προσφορές τις οποίες τις δίνει και δωρεάν.
Και στο κάτω κάτω τις γραφείς αν θες να μου δώσεις μια προσφορά δώστην μου χωρίς να χρειαστεί να κάνω εγώ κάτι από μέρους με μια μικρή προϋπόθεση ότι η προσφορά μπορεί να αλλάξει οποιαδήποτε στιγμή από την εταιρία αλλά με προειδοποίηση στους χρήστες και να σε τέτοιο χρονικό διάστημα ώστε να μάθουν τι πρέπει να κάνουν εκ μέρους τους ώστε να μην χρησιμοποιηθεί η προσφορά ή μέρος της προσφοράς αυτής.

Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση κάποιος βγαίνει χαμένος μόνο ως προς το ιντερνετ. Αυτό να μπορεί να το κόψει η να του δώσει ένα πρόγραμμα-κόφτη ώστε να μην μπορεί να ξαναμπεί σε αυτό.
Όσο για τα δωρεάν λεπτά και μηνύματα είναι κάτι προς το συμφέρον του.

Εγώ πάντως θα δεχόμουνα να μου έβγαζε και κάποια προσφορά για mms μιας που μπορεί να δώσει αν όχι 1,5gb, 100mb ιντερνετ.
Διότι πέρα από όλα τα άλλα υπάρχει εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια μια υπηρεσία που ελάχιστες φορές την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει.
Φαντάσου να γυρνάς τον οβελία στην σουβλα και να στέλνεις βιντεάκι σε κάποιον συγγενή ή φίλο σου "Ε ρε τι χάνεις!!"

----------


## mx1001

> Μία καλή λύση είναι να μην ενεργοποιούμε ...


Αρκετά δομημένη η λογική αλλά:

1) Το οτί μία συμφωνία έχει δωρεάν κόστος , δεν αφαιρεί τίποτα από την βαρύτητά της. Ενα απλό παράδειγμα, ακούγοντας γιαυτή την προσφορά την προτίμησα από μία άλλη πιθανή συμφωνία που τώρα δεν μπορώ να την έχω γιατί την ακύρωσα.  Η επίσης η συνολική προσφορά δεν ειναι και τόσο δωρεάν εάν ο χρήστης θέλει να έχει 1 μόνο καρτοκινητό οπότε θα μεταφέρει όλη τη χρέωση στο νέο καθεστώς .

2) Η επιβεβαίωση είναι 'σωτήρια' και χρειάζεται για να διασφαλίσει και τους 2 , όπως τώρα καλή ώρα . Θα ήταν πολύ πιο 'ρευστά' εις βάρος του καταναλωτή τα πράγματα εάν δεν ξανα άκουγε τα συμφωνηθέντα και δεν επικύρωνε τα όσα άκουγε .

----------


## ipo

Επειδή είναι δωρεάν, δε σημαίνει ότι είναι θεμιτό να μειώνει τον όγκο στο 1/15 σε σχέση με αυτό που ανέγραφε στην ιστοσελίδα της και αναφέρει στα επιβεβαιωτικά μηνύματα, εφαρμόζοντας κατόπιν χρέωση 17.000€ (1,4GByte με 12.200€/GByte) για τον όγκο που έκοψε.

Πρόκειται για αιφνίδια αλλαγή πολιτικής χρεώσεων, αντίθετη ενημέρωση του καταναλωτή και υπέρογκη χρέωση, ενώ του λέει ότι είναι δωρεάν υπηρεσία. Δεν ξέρω αν τους ξέφυγε και είναι αποτέλεσμα κακής οργάνωσης, αλλά οι πράξεις τους υποβαθμίζουν την υπηρεσία τους και απειλούν το πορτοφόλι του χρήστη.

----------


## nikkor

Υπάρχει κανένας δικηγόρος στη παρέα να μας αναλάβει όλους (τους εξαπατημένους);

----------


## Sebu

> Το γεγονός ότι κάποιος είδε τη νέα διαφήμιση στην τηλεόραση, δε σημαίνει ότι κάποιος άλλος δεν είδε κατόπιν την παλαιά διαφήμιση που ενδεχομένως ξεχάστηκε σε κάποιο κανάλι.
> 
> Δεν υποστηρίζω τη θέση κανενός, αλλά σίγουρα είμαι ενάντια στο να διαψεύδουμε κάποιον χωρίς στοιχεία.


Επισης σημερα το πρωι ακουσα στο ραδιοφωνο, πηγαινοντας στη δουλεια, τη διαφημιση του F2G οπου ανεφερε χαρακτηριστικα (και εκει δεν υπαρχουν κρυφοι οροι για να τους δει οπως στην τηλεοραση) δωρεαν επικοινωνια σε ομιλια και sms μεταξυ F2G και ΔΩΡΕΑΝ προσβαση στο ιντερνετ. Για πληροφοριες καλεστε 1245.

Το δωρεαν για καποιον που το ακουει τι σημαινει????  :Whistle: 

(α) 1500ΜΒ δωρεαν

(β) 100ΜΒ δωρεαν

(γ) Τα παντα ολα δωρεαν

(δ) Ελα στην παρεα μας φανταρε

(ε) F2G κορόϊδα  :Razz: 

(στ) Δεν γνωριζω/ Δεν απαντω

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

(γ)  :Razz:

----------


## grigsgr

Εγώ θα πω πως η απάντηση δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται ανάμεσα στις επιλογές. Εαν η διαφήμιση ανέφερε όπως ακριβώς το γράφεις τότε είναι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ σωστή. Σου λέει δωρεάν επικοινωνία και δωρεάν ίντερνετ. 
Για τα λεπτά ομιλίας και τα μηνύματα, όπως και για τον όγκο δεδομένων δεν πληρώνεις κάτι. ΔΩΡΕΑΝ σου τα δίνει. Πόσα είναι τα λεπτά-μηνύματα και πόσος ο όγκος, αυτό είναι άλλο. Αλλά και απεριόριστα να έλεγε για τα λεπτά ομιλίας και τα μηνύματα δεν σημαίνει πως έκανε κάτι κακό. Ότι κάνουν και οι άλλες κινητές κάνει. Θεωρούν το 1500 απεριόριστα.

----------


## ipo

> Αλλά και απεριόριστα να έλεγε για τα λεπτά ομιλίας και τα μηνύματα δεν σημαίνει πως έκανε κάτι κακό. Ότι κάνουν και οι άλλες κινητές κάνει. Θεωρούν το 1500 απεριόριστα.


Το γεγονός ότι καταφεύγουν και οι άλλες εταιρίες σε τέτοια τεχνάσματα, απαράδεκτα κατά την άποψή μου, δεν καθιστά μη κακό το γεγονός. Μη δέχεστε ό,τι σας σερβίρουν.

----------


## grigsgr

> Το γεγονός ότι καταφεύγουν και οι άλλες εταιρίες σε τέτοια τεχνάσματα, απαράδεκτα κατά την άποψή μου, δεν καθιστά μη κακό το γεγονός. Μη δέχεστε ό,τι σας σερβίρουν.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ όμως. Απλά ξέρεις που είμαι αντίθετος στην όλη φάση; Στο οτι, ενώ για το χαρακτηρισμό απεριόριστα που το κάνουν όλες οι κινητές είναι όλοι αντίθετοι και λένε πως είναι λάθος και όλα αυτά τα σχετικά, μόνο στη WIND τους ενόχλησε όλους, σε καμία άλλη εταιρεία. Μόνο την συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία βρίζουν και χαρακτηρίζουν όπως τη χαρακτηρίζουν. Για τις άλλες δυο κανείς δεν είπε οτι κοροϊδεύουν τον κόσμο. Εδω είμαι αντίθετος εγώ αλλιώς, μαζί σου.

----------


## mx1001

Πραγματικά όσο καλόπιστος και να είμαι , δε πιστεύω οτί όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν μόνο σε μενα και στους γύρω μου.
Φίλος μου πριν 2 μερες αγόρασε και αυτος νεα καρτα και την ενεργοποίησε στο 1245 (δε συζηταμε τωρα για το μηνυμα).

Χωρίς να πάρει τηλέφωνο σε κανεναν surfαρε για κανενα 10λεπτο . Κοπηκε μετα επειδη μηδενιστηκε το υπολοιπο του . Ηταν βραδυ και δεν ηθελε να παρει τηλ. . Το πρωι που πηρε επιβεβαιωσε οτι ειχε ενεργοποιησει το 1245 , αλλα του ειπαν οτι θα το δει το τεχνικο τμημα και θα κανει την πιστωση . Του είπαν επίσης να μην ξαναπαρει τηλεφωνο , οταν θα γινει η πιστωση θα του ερθει και SMS . Ξαναπηρε αλλα του είπαν τα ίδια . Του ειπαν οτι θελουν 1 εργασιμη .
Απο τοτε περασε 1 μερα (24 ώρες) +το βραδυ ... και περιμένει ... 

Σαν να του λενε ' *πληρωσε , βαλε χρήματα για να το ξεκλειδωσεις αλλά ΜΗΝ surfαρεις γιατι θα ξανακλειδωσει (!) και ΜΗΝ surfαρεις μεχρι να σου πουμε εμεις ποτε !!* '

Είναι σίγουρο οτί θέλουν να 'τρενάρουν' το bandwidth, την 25/3 το ξεμπλόκαραν σε 4 ώρες μαζι με ότι άλλα προβλήματα είχαν. Εν ταξει ξερω θα ακολουθησουν καμια 100ρια μηνυματα 'εγω δεν εχω τετοιο προβλημα' , προφανως 'φιλτραρουν' τις περιπτωσεις (αυτους τους 'τζαμπατζηδες' που θελουν να κανουν οτι ακουσαν !!!) .

Παντως το καλό ειναι οτί του επιβεβαίωσαν οτί *ΔΕΝ* παίζει ρόλο ο τρόπος με τον οποίο surfάρεις , εαν δηλαδή θα κάνεις σύζευξη το κινητό με το pc σου . (και λογικό είναι γιατί είναι πολύ μικρή η διαφορά από ενα κινητο με WinCE και οθόνη 600x400 που τα καταφερνει και χωρις WAP ... απο ενα συστημα με WinXP ...)

----------


## stud1118

καταρχήν πρέπει να πούμε ότι για τα unlimited που τελικά είναι 30 Gb ή 3000 λεπτά ομιλίας, αυτό είναι μισή ντροπή του παρόχου και άλλη μισή ντροπή της ΕΕΤΤ. Διότι πήγε ο πάροχος στην ΕΕΤΤ και είπε "Κύριοι, το 98% των συνδρομητών μου μιλούν λιγότερο από 3000 λεπτά το μήνα, αφήστε με λοιπόν να θεωρήσω αυτό το όριο ως unlimited" και η ΕΕΤΤ το δέχτηκε !

τώρα ως προς το θέμα κατανάλωσης του 1.5 Gb μέσω WAP ή Ιντερνετ : Ο πάροχος μπορεί να αντιληφθεί τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στο ποιο πρωτόκολλο χρησιμοποιείς, αλλά όχι αν το χρησιμοποιείς για Internet από το κινητό ή από το PC.
Εφόσον λοιπόν, δεν το περιορίζει μόνο στο WAP, σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε και για πλήρες internet (gint.b-online.gr) και επομένως και μέσω του PC.

----------


## cool11

> καταρχήν πρέπει να πούμε ότι για τα unlimited που τελικά είναι 30 Gb ή 3000 λεπτά ομιλίας, αυτό είναι μισή ντροπή του παρόχου και άλλη μισή ντροπή της ΕΕΤΤ. Διότι πήγε ο πάροχος στην ΕΕΤΤ και είπε "Κύριοι, το 98% των συνδρομητών μου μιλούν λιγότερο από 3000 λεπτά το μήνα, αφήστε με λοιπόν να θεωρήσω αυτό το όριο ως unlimited" και η ΕΕΤΤ το δέχτηκε !
> 
> τώρα ως προς το θέμα κατανάλωσης του 1.5 Gb μέσω WAP ή Ιντερνετ : Ο πάροχος μπορεί να αντιληφθεί τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στο ποιο πρωτόκολλο χρησιμοποιείς, αλλά όχι αν το χρησιμοποιείς για Internet από το κινητό ή από το PC.
> Εφόσον λοιπόν, δεν το περιορίζει μόνο στο WAP, σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε και για πλήρες internet (gint.b-online.gr) και επομένως και μέσω του PC.


Πως μπορει να αντιληφθει αν το σερφαρισμα γινεται απο κινητο ή υπολογιστη;

----------


## stud1118

> Πως μπορει να αντιληφθει αν το σερφαρισμα γινεται απο κινητο ή υπολογιστη;


αυτό λέω και γω. Για internet δεν μπορεί να αντιληφθεί αν είναι από το κινητό σου ή το PC

----------


## lvs

> Πραγματικά όσο καλόπιστος και να είμαι , δε πιστεύω οτί όλα αυτά συμβαίνουν μόνο σε μενα και στους γύρω μου.
> Φίλος μου πριν 2 μερες αγόρασε και αυτος νεα καρτα και την ενεργοποίησε στο 1245 (δε συζηταμε τωρα για το μηνυμα).
> 
> Χωρίς να πάρει τηλέφωνο σε κανεναν surfαρε για κανενα 10λεπτο . Κοπηκε μετα επειδη μηδενιστηκε το υπολοιπο του . Ηταν βραδυ και δεν ηθελε να παρει τηλ. . Το πρωι που πηρε επιβεβαιωσε οτι ειχε ενεργοποιησει το 1245 , αλλα του ειπαν οτι θα το δει το τεχνικο τμημα και θα κανει την πιστωση . Του είπαν επίσης να μην ξαναπαρει τηλεφωνο , οταν θα γινει η πιστωση θα του ερθει και SMS . Ξαναπηρε αλλα του είπαν τα ίδια . Του ειπαν οτι θελουν 1 εργασιμη .
> Απο τοτε περασε 1 μερα (24 ώρες) +το βραδυ ... και περιμένει ... 
> 
> Σαν να του λενε ' *πληρωσε , βαλε χρήματα για να το ξεκλειδωσεις αλλά ΜΗΝ surfαρεις γιατι θα ξανακλειδωσει (!) και ΜΗΝ surfαρεις μεχρι να σου πουμε εμεις ποτε !!* '
> 
> Είναι σίγουρο οτί θέλουν να 'τρενάρουν' το bandwidth, την 25/3 το ξεμπλόκαραν σε 4 ώρες μαζι με ότι άλλα προβλήματα είχαν. Εν ταξει ξερω θα ακολουθησουν καμια 100ρια μηνυματα 'εγω δεν εχω τετοιο προβλημα' , προφανως 'φιλτραρουν' τις περιπτωσεις (αυτους τους 'τζαμπατζηδες' που θελουν να κανουν οτι ακουσαν !!!) .
> ...


Απο καταστημα wind την πηρε?Ηταν ενεργοποιημενη ηδη?Γιατι αν δεν ηταν τοτε υπαρχει ενα κενο σε αυτα που λες..Δεν γινεται να ενεργοποιηθει η συνδεση αν δε εχει κανει πρωτα μια χρεωσιμη κληση και εσυ λες  οτι ο φιλος σου δεν εκανε καμια κληση..Δηλαδη δεν θα μπορουσε να καλεσει το 1245...Αντιγραφω απο to site της wind την διαδικασια ενεργοποιησης: Για να ενεργοποιήσετε το καρτοκινητό σας ελάτε με την ταυτότητα σας σε ένα κατάστημα WIND! 

Αφού έχετε ταυτοποιήσει το καρτοκινητό σας  

Τοποθετήστε την κάρτα WIND SIM στην ειδική θήκη του τηλεφώνου σας 
Θέστε το τηλέφωνο σας σε λειτουργία. Σε περίπτωση που η μπαταρία της συσκευής δεν είναι πλήρως φορτισμένη, μια ματιά στο εγχειρίδιο χρήσης της για τη φόρτισή της κρίνεται απαραίτητη.  
Εισάγετε τον κωδικό PIN.  
Είστε πλέον συνδεδεμένη με το δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνίας WIND. Ενεργοποιήστε τη σύνδεση σας με την πραγματοποίηση της πρώτης χρεωσιμης εξερχόμενης κλήσης. 
Απλα το αναφερω αυτο..Αν ηταν ενεργοποιημενη τοτε θα του τα βαλουν τα λεφτα ,εχει συμβει σε πολλους..Λογικα ειναι μεχρι να΄΄ στρωσει το συστημα΄΄

----------


## mx1001

> Απο καταστημα wind την ...Λογικα ειναι μεχρι να΄΄ στρωσει το συστημα΄΄


Του το ξαναφτιαξαν καπου στο μεσημερι . (αρα καπου στις 32 ώρες από την κλήση) .

----------


## sdikr

> Τοποθετήστε την κάρτα WIND SIM στην ειδική θήκη του τηλεφώνου σας 
> Θέστε το τηλέφωνο σας σε λειτουργία. Σε περίπτωση που η μπαταρία της συσκευής δεν είναι πλήρως φορτισμένη, μια ματιά στο εγχειρίδιο χρήσης της για τη φόρτισή της κρίνεται απαραίτητη.  
> Εισάγετε τον κωδικό PIN.  
> Είστε πλέον συνδεδεμένη με το δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνίας WIND. Ενεργοποιήστε τη σύνδεση σας με την πραγματοποίηση της πρώτης χρεωσιμης εξερχόμενης κλήσης. 
> Απλα το αναφερω αυτο..Αν ηταν ενεργοποιημενη τοτε θα του τα βαλουν τα λεφτα ,εχει συμβει σε πολλους..Λογικα ειναι μεχρι να΄΄ στρωσει το συστημα΄΄


Πήρε το 1245  :Wink:

----------


## mx1001

> Πήρε το 1245


Ευτυχως ο παραπανω δεν του ξανασυνέβει ακομα τιποτα . Κριμα γιατί αααακριβώς το ίδιο είχε συμβει σε μενα αλλα μου λεγαν αλλα γι αυτο και την ακυρωσα (οσο γερνουν μαθαίνουν) .

Προφανως εχουν λαλησει απο τον πολυ κοσμο λόγω Πάσχα που θα φυγουν στην επαρχια και θελουν ολοι να ειναι on-line ... ! . Σημερα πηγε να παρει νεα sim αλλος φίλος και του λεν οτι θα ενεργοποιηθει την Τριτη του Πασχα , οποτε τους ειπε 'αντε γεια' .

----------


## chemboy

Καλημέρα. Κάποια Speedtests από την Αχαϊκή πρωτεύουσα, από την Αγία Σοφία και την πλατεία Όλγας για να γνωρίζουν ταχύτητες πάνω κάτω όσοι θα έρθουν ή είναι εδώ για τις μέρες του Πάσχα.








Απορώ γιατί δεν έχει μπουκώσει ακόμη το Σύμπαν. Πάντως δεν λέει να ανέβει πιο ψηλά από αυτά τα επίπεδα.

----------


## ipo

Κι εγώ τέτοια νούμερα είχα δει στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Να υποθέσω ότι το modem σου δεν υποστηρίζει HSUPA, οπότε το upstream σου έχει μέγιστο το UMTS: 384Kbps;

----------


## chemboy

Δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου. Χρησιμοποιώ ένα κινητό LG 3G και συνδέομαι. Λες γι αυτό να είναι τόσο το upload; Και εμένα με προβλημάτιζε γιατί δείχνει να έχει κόφτη. Πάντως βλέπω σύνδεση UMTS. Δεν ξέρω πολλά από 3G. Ορίστε και ένα τεστ από την περιοχή του Ρίου (Πανεπιστήμιο):



Βέβαια δεν την παλεύω άλλο με αυτές τις ταχύτητες και γυρνάω στις γνωστές ταχύτητες του Πανεπιστημίου, πάρτε μάτι από το παρελθόν:

----------


## graphi

> [...]
> Βέβαια δεν την παλεύω άλλο με αυτές τις ταχύτητες και γυρνάω στις γνωστές ταχύτητες του Πανεπιστημίου, πάρτε μάτι από το παρελθόν:


OMFG...  :Scared:  που να την παλέψεις...
Θα σηκώσουμε κανά L2 server ή κανά rapidshare.gr;  :Razz: 
Καλά σε εμάς δεν υπάρχει καν Internet  :Smile:

----------


## arak

μπραβο!

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic





> Καλημέρα. Κάποια Speedtests από την Αχαϊκή πρωτεύουσα, από την Αγία Σοφία και την πλατεία Όλγας για να γνωρίζουν ταχύτητες πάνω κάτω όσοι θα έρθουν ή είναι εδώ για τις μέρες του Πάσχα.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Εγώ πάντως ακόμα και σε περιοχές γύρω από το κέντρο της Αθήνας (εντός 5χλμ από την Ομόνοια), δεν έχω δει πάνω από 1-2 Mbit/s με στη Vodafone, με modem που θεωρητικά υποστηρίζει 28.8 Mbit/s (Vodafone K4505), ακόμα και στη 1 τη νύχτα. Ενδεικτικό speedtest ενώ έχω συνδεθεί με 3G+:



Δεν συζητάμε για το γεγονός ότι σε αρκετά σημεία έχω με δυσκολία 3G ή ακόμα και GPRS κάλυψη, έχοντας δοκιμάσει 4 διαφορετικά huawei USB modems.  :Thumb down:

----------


## ipo

Ποια modem έχεις δοκιμάσει psyxakias;

Στην Ιταλία πιάνω συχνά στο παραπάνω speedtest (με server από Νάπολη) 3,5Mbit downstream και 1,25Mbit upstream.

Από καλούς server όμως φτάνω το βράδυ τα 5Mbit (TIM) και τα 7 Mbit (Wind) σε http download πολλών MByte. Χρησιμοποιώ HSPA modem (7,2/2Mbit) και όχι HSPA+ (21/5,8Mbit). Πιθανώς να έπιανα μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα με HSPA+ modem.

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic


		Πρόσθεσα ποιο modem χρησιμοποιώ κυρίως, αλλά να τονίσω ότι αναφέρομαι για Vodafone (όχι Wind). Η αναφορά μου είναι περισσότερο ως μέτρο σύγκρισης διότι θεωρώ τραγική την απόδοση της Vodafone, όπου έχει τύχει να την δοκιμάσω, οπότε δεν εκπλήσσομαι και για την Wind.

----------


## chemboy

Στο κινητό μου βλέπω επιλογές για δίκτυο:

1) Αυτόματο
2) UMTS
3) GSM 900/1800
4) GSM 1900

Φυσικά το έχω στο αυτόματο για περιοχές που δεν υπάρχει σήμα 3G. Το δοκίμασα και αυτό και εντάξει αν και με χαμηλές ταχύτητες μπορεί να σου δώσει πρόσβαση σε προβληματικές από πλευράς κάλυψης δικτύου περιοχές. Ξέρει κανείς το UMTS τι ταχύτητες υποστηρίζει max;

----------


## ipo

384kbps (χωρίς την αναβάθμιση σε HSPA).

----------


## jap

Το πρωτόκολλο αυτό ίσως να λέει, στην πράξη όμως πολλά κινητά απλά έχουν ξεμείνει στην παλιά ορολογία για να μην αλλάξουν το λεκτικό της παλιότερης έκδοσης. Η παραπάνω εικόνα απο το ρουτέρι που χρησιμοποιώ τώρα.

----------


## chemboy

Ευχαριστώ ipo. Βλέπω στα χαρακτηριστικά του κινητού μου πως υποστηρίζει HSDPA. Όταν συνδέεται στο δίκτυο σε περιοχή που υπάρχει 3G βγάζει εκεί που εμφανίζεται η ένδειξη του σήματος του δικτύου ένα κόκκινο “H”. Προφανώς Η=HSDPA; Μέγιστη ταχύτητα up και down σε αυτό το πρωτόκολλο;

----------


## ipo

Τι χρησιμοποιείς jap; Huawei MiFi;

Το UMTS περιλαμβάνει το HSPA. Απλά όταν κάποιος διαφημίζει UMTS εννοεί συνήθως ότι δεν έχει γίνει αναβάθμση σε HSPA/+, διαφορετικά δεν παραλείπει να γράψει HSDPA.

Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το HSUPA. Όταν υπάρχει, αναφέρεται, ενώ όταν δεν αναφέρεται συνήθως δεν υπάρχει. Κόλπα marketing...

----------


## chemboy

Ένα χρήσιμο link για ταχύτητες:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_device_bandwidths

----------


## ipo

> Ευχαριστώ ipo. Βλέπω στα χαρακτηριστικά του κινητού μου πως υποστηρίζει HSDPA. Όταν συνδέεται στο δίκτυο σε περιοχή που υπάρχει 3G βγάζει εκεί που εμφανίζεται η ένδειξη του σήματος του δικτύου ένα κόκκινο “H”. Προφανώς Η=HSDPA; Μέγιστη ταχύτητα up και down σε αυτό το πρωτόκολλο;


Εξαρτάται από τη συσκευή και το δίκτυο. Στην Ελλάδα κυμαίνεται από 3,6Mbps έως 21Mbps. Τα περισσότερα HSDPA κινητά υποστηρίζουν 3,6 Mbps (downstream) και μερικά 7,2Mbps. Το upstream συνήθως είναι απλό UMTS στα κινητά (384kbps).

----------


## Georgevtr

Και φυσικά η απάντηση του ΤΥ της wind,στο ερώτημα,ΠΩΣ μπορεί ο χρήστης να ενημερωθεί για το υπόλοιπο χρόνο νετ είναι: ΔΕΝ υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Off Topic


		ipo pls διόρθωσε το tag αν μπορείς,γιατί έχει μείνει το 1500mbyte

----------


## chemboy

Έστω και έτσι με καλύπτει μια χαρά πάντως. Αυτό το κινητό το είχα σε αχρηστία περισσότερους από 6 μήνες. Επιτέλους λειτούργησε και πάλι για καλό σκοπό και δεν μπήκα στον κόπο και στα έξοδα να αγοράσω 3g usb modem.

----------


## ipo

> Έστω και έτσι με καλύπτει μια χαρά πάντως. Αυτό το κινητό το είχα σε αχρηστία περισσότερους από 6 μήνες. Επιτέλους λειτούργησε και πάλι για καλό σκοπό και δεν μπήκα στον κόπο και στα έξοδα να αγοράσω 3g usb modem.


Πολύ καλά έκανες. Έχε πάντως υπόψη, για μελλοντική χρήση, ότι ένα USB modem είναι συνήθως πολύ καλύτερο από ένα κινητό ως modem.

----------


## jap

> Τι χρησιμοποιείς jap; Huawei MiFi;


Έχω αυτό το εξωτικό ρουτέρι που παντού γράφει HSPA/UMTS και τα χρησιμοποιεί εναλλάξ. Στο user interface μέσα λέει αποκλειστικά UMTS. Με το E220.

----------


## ipo

> Έχω αυτό το εξωτικό ρουτέρι που παντού γράφει HSPA/UMTS και τα χρησιμοποιεί εναλλάξ. Στο user interface μέσα λέει αποκλειστικά UMTS. Με το E220.


Απ' όσο καταλαβαίνω αυτά τα router δεν έχουν ενσωματωμένο κύκλωμα modem. Επομένως υποστηρίζουν ό,τι υποστηρίζει το USB modem που συνδέεις σε αυτά.

Με το USB modem Ε220 επομένως, μέχρι 3,2Mbps θα πιάνεις στο downstream και 384Kbps στο upstream. Έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## jap

> Απ' όσο καταλαβαίνω αυτά τα router δεν έχουν ενσωματωμένο κύκλωμα modem. Επομένως υποστηρίζουν ό,τι υποστηρίζει το USB modem που συνδέεις σε αυτά.
> 
> Με το USB modem Ε220 επομένως, μέχρι 3,2Mbps θα πιάνεις στο downstream και 384Kbps στο upstream. Έτσι δεν είναι;


Ναι, δεν έχει. Θεωρητικά κλειδώνει στις τιμές που έβαλα πριν. Το μοντεμάκι είναι αναβαθμισμένο στα 7,2. Στην πράξη πιάνει μέχρι περίπου 2, αυτό έχει να κάνει με το δίκτυο βέβαια.

----------


## ipo

> 


Μιας και κάνουμε συγκρίσεις με διάφορες εταιρείες, ας βάλω την TIM (Telecom Italia Mobile) από το Μπάρι της Ιταλίας. Πακέτο καρτοκινητού με 150 ώρες mobile internet/μήνα, χωρίς όριο στο bandwidth, με 20€/μήνα. 3G USB modem Huawei E170 (7,2/2Mbit).






Edit:
Μερικές ακόμα μετρήσεις σήμερα το μεσημέρι με Wind Italia, με το Huawei E169 (7,2/0,384 Mbit).


Το upstream που βλέπετε είναι το μέγιστο που επιτρέπει το συγκεκριμένο modem.

Κατέβασμα ubuntu ISO από ιταλικό server με μέση ταχύτητα πάνω από 5Mbit και peak στο μέγιστο του modem (7,2Mbit):

----------


## malakudi

Σ/Κ του Πάσχα σε ορεινό χωριό της Ηλείας.

Πήρα μαζί μου όλους τους providers. Μία Cosmote Internet on the go από τη δουλειά μου, μία Wind F2G με τα 100MB free και μία Vodafone Broadband on demand.

Όλοι οι πάροχοι είχαν σήμα 3G με δύο γραμμές, και είχαν σήμα 2G με 3-4 γραμμές.
Vodafone και Wind, είτε σε 2G είτε σε 3G δεν έδιναν IP και το PPP session αποτύγχανε.
Η Cosmote έδωσε IP σε 2G σύνδεση αλλά με συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις και μεγάλο packet loss.

Συνεπώς, όλοι άχρηστοι. Αδιαφορώ αν το δίκτυο ήταν "υπερφορτωμένο" λόγω μεγαλύτερου πληθυσμού στην περιφέρεια από το σύνηθες (αν και θα κάνω την ίδια δοκιμή το μεθεπόμενο Σ/Κ που δε θα έχουν εξορμήσει όλοι στας εξοχάς). 

Ωραίες οι διαφημίσεις για 28,8Mbit αλλά τελικά το mobile broadband στην Ελλάδα δουλεύει μόνο στα αστικά κέντρα - και πάλι υπό συνθήκες. Αλλά στα αστικά κέντρα έχεις ήδη DSL, οπότε τι νόημα έχει;

----------


## ipo

Είπαμε ότι η ταχύτητα 28,8Mbps αφορά στο 15Αύγουστο ξημερώματα στην Ομόνοια.  :Razz:  28,8Kbps τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο.  :Razz:

----------


## DreamAxe

> Όλοι οι πάροχοι είχαν σήμα 3G με δύο γραμμές, και είχαν σήμα 2G με 3-4 γραμμές.
> Vodafone και Wind, είτε σε 2G είτε σε 3G δεν έδιναν IP και το PPP session αποτύγχανε.
> Η Cosmote έδωσε IP σε 2G σύνδεση αλλά με συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις και μεγάλο packet loss.


Ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του καθενός, δοκίμασα το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο της wind (είμαι απο τους τυχερούς με το 1,5GB  :Razz: ) σε μέρος χωρίς 3g/hsdpa και η πλοήγηση στο adslgr απο το κινητό ήταν αρκετά άνετη  :Smile: 
Γενικά έχοντας δεί τα προβλήματα που έχουν αρκετοί φίλοι (αυτά που περιγράφεις), ακόμα και σε μεγάλο αστικό κέντρο, θεωρώ πως το mobile internet αυτή τη στιγμή στην Ελλάδα όταν δουλεύει είναι μόνο για χαλαρό browsing / email απο το κινητό.

----------


## nnn

Στην Ομόνοια δεν πιάνει, στο Σύνταγμα 5.45 το πρωί είναι η μέτρηση  :Razz:

----------


## kostas2005

Η wind είναι η μόνη που έχει EDGE ?

----------


## sv2evs

> Η wind είναι η μόνη που έχει EDGE ?


Από ότι φαίνεται, ναι.

----------


## kostas2005

> Από ότι φαίνεται, ναι.


το οποίο βεβαία δεν είναι απλά ατού 
είναι υπέρ-ατου 
το θέμα είναι να έχεις Τουλάχιστον μέτρια κάλυψη σχεδόν παντού 
εκτος απο τα 100 προεπιλεγμένα σημεία που τολμάνε και διαφημίζουν οι άλλοι
Στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα όλοι έτσι η αλλιώς έχουν 3g κλπ
στην υπόλοιπη ΕΛΛΑΔΑ μόνο η wind δίνει σημασία

----------


## FANISTELROOY

Μια διευκρινηση ρε παιδια!
για το 1.5gb επρεπε να εχω ενεργοποιημενη καρτα μεχρι 23/3 ή να εχω καλεσει το 1245 μεχρι τοτε;

----------


## ipo

Το 2ο.

----------


## boltsis

Γειά σας παιδιά.Χθές ενεργοποίησα και εγώ μια κάρτα sim F2G για να έχω τα 100mb το μήνα.Μου έβαλαν 10 ευρώ στη κάρτα και πήρα τηλέφωνο στο 1245 και το ενεργοποίησα.Έχω όμως κάπιες ερωτήσεις που θα ήθελα να μου απαντήσετε.Δυστυχώς διάβασα λίγο εδω μέσα αλλά μπερδεύτηκα λίγο.Λοιπόν:

1.Θα έχω κάθε μήνα 100mb (30 ημέρες) μέχρι τέλου του χρόνου?
2.Θα χρειαστώ να κάνω πάλι κάποια ανανέωση?
3.Σκέφτομαι να πάρω το Huawei 170 7.2mb, είναι καλό το χει δοκιμάσει κανείς?Ο αδερφός μου έχει το 156G 3.2mbs και είναι πάρα πολύ καλό.Θέλω όμως να πάρω κάτι σε 7.2 mbs μήπως και χρειαστεί μελλοντικά.Τι μου προτείνετε μέχρι 45ευρώ περίπου?

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## jap

1. Ναι
2. Όχι
3. Έχει συζητηθεί παραπάνω. Ή κάτι φτηνότερο από ebay ή το πακέτο της Vodafone με 49 ευρώ που περιλαμβάνει και 10 μέρες δωρεάν με την SIM του.

----------


## ipo

Τα 100Mbyte είναι ελάχιστα για χρήση internet σε laptop. Φτάνουν για μία μέρα (άντε 3 μέρες με πολλή οικονομία) μόνο για browsing, χωρίς video, μουσική και κατεβάσματα μεγάλων αρχείων.

----------


## boltsis

Φίλε ipo γνωρίζω για τα 100mb δίοτι έχω ήδη στο κινητό μου 500mb.Το θέλω για να βλέπω κάποια ελάχιστα πράγματα emails και κάποια forum που παρακολουθώ.

Επίσης jap τι μπορώ να πάρω σε 7.2mbs δίοτι σε 3.6mbs ξέρω γιατί έχει ο αδερφός μου ένα πολύ καλό Huawei 156G.Αγοράζω απο ebay και θα ήμουνα υπόχρεος να μου δίνατε κάποιια links με unlocked modem που έχουν δοκιμστεί εδώ μέσα.Λόγω περιορισμένου χρόνου δε μπορώ να διαβάζω εδω μέσα όλες αυτές τις σελίδες.

----------


## ipo

Για να μη βγαίνουμε offtopic και να βρεις καλύτερη βοήθεια, σε παρακαλώ γράψε το αίτημά σου για βοήθεια εδώ. Αν μάλιστα ψάξεις στο νήμα, θα δεις ότι έχει ήδη απαντηθεί αρκετές φορές η συγκεκριμένη ερώτηση.

----------


## jap

Off Topic


		Γιατί αν συνεχίσεις εδώ ο ipo θα σου προτείνει να μετακομίσεις στην Ιταλία που όλα είναι πιο φτηνά  :Razz:  (εγώ πάντως θυμάμαι γιγαντοαφίσες στο Μιλάνο πριν 2-3 χρόνια που θα ανέβαζαν την ταχύτητα σε 7,2 νομίζω)



Πάντως έχουν βάλει μέχρι και συγκεκριμένα link τα παιδιά στο εδώ thread.

----------


## boltsis

Οκ θα το κοιτάξω..

----------


## stud1118

ξέρει κανείς ποιον αριθμό πρέπει να ορίσω για κλήση από το 3G USB stick ; 

Εχω βάλει το USB stick σε ένα router και για να παίξει χρειάζεται εκτός από το APN (gint....) , τα passwords(κενό) και ένα αριθμό κλήσης  ! Ξέρω ότι για vodafone είναι *99***1#...για WIND ποιος είναι ;

----------


## ipo

Ο αριθμός είναι σε όλες τις εταιρείες που έχω δοκιμάσει (Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό): *99#

----------


## harris

> ξέρει κανείς ποιον αριθμό πρέπει να ορίσω για κλήση από το 3G USB stick ; 
> 
> Εχω βάλει το USB stick σε ένα router και για να παίξει χρειάζεται εκτός από το APN (gint....) , τα passwords(κενό) και ένα αριθμό κλήσης  ! Ξέρω ότι για vodafone είναι *99***1#...για WIND ποιος είναι ;


*99***2#  :Smile:

----------


## ariadgr

*99# είναι.
Τα 1,2 κλπ μετά το 99 είναι, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, επιπλέον εντολές για επιλογή συγκεκριμένου προφίλ/apn οταν γίνεται σύνδεση με κινητό.

----------


## greatst

> *99# είναι.
> Τα 1,2 κλπ μετά το 99 είναι, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, επιπλέον εντολές για επιλογή συγκεκριμένου προφίλ/apn οταν γίνεται σύνδεση με κινητό.


Ακριβώς έτσι!  :One thumb up: 

Μάλιστα, εάν θυμάμαι καλά το *99# επιλέγει το πρώτο προφίλ.

----------


## harris

> *99# είναι.
> Τα 1,2 κλπ μετά το 99 είναι, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, επιπλέον εντολές για επιλογή συγκεκριμένου προφίλ/apn οταν γίνεται σύνδεση με κινητό.





> Ακριβώς έτσι! 
> 
> Μάλιστα, εάν θυμάμαι καλά το *99# επιλέγει το πρώτο προφίλ.


Ίσως να γνωρίζετε κάτι περισσότερο, αλλά αυτό που έβαλα είναι copy paste από τις ρυθμίσεις του modem, όπως τις δημιούργησε η εφαρμογή της Wind  :Wink:

----------


## euri

Είναι όπως τα λένε οι από πάνου  :Razz:

----------


## drivingteacher

Καλησπέρα.
Πραγματικά η πλοήγηση στο νετ με το κινητό είναι μια χαρά,και μάλιστα σε χωριό του νομού Κυκλάδων.
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ και πάλι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στην WIND  :Respekt:

----------


## graphi

Παιδιά, μου ήρθε μήνυμα σήμερα που λέει:
Μην ξεχνάς ότι με κάθε ανανέωση από 10 ευρώ κερδίζεις και διπλάσιο χρόνο ομιλίας και ακόμα 1500 λεπτά & 1500 sms προς Wind/Q. Ξύσε τώρα και κέρδισε τα!

Υπόψη ότι είμαι σε F2G με το 1,5G. Εγώ νόμιζα ότι η παραπάνω προσφορά ισχύει για την νέα καρτοκινητή και όχι για το f2g.

----------


## mrsaccess

Πρόσεξε μη κάνεις τίποτα και μεταφερθείς στην καρτοκινητή γιατί μετά και να επιστρέψεις στο f2g δεν θα έχεις ούτε τα 100MB...

----------


## graphi

Α πα πα... Με αυτό το 1,5G γλυτώνω 45€/μήνα...
Απλά το έγραψα μήπως και δεν είναι παραπληροφόρηση και έχουμε κάποια εξέλιξη.

----------


## ipo

> Πρόσεξε μη κάνεις τίποτα και μεταφερθείς στην καρτοκινητή γιατί μετά και να επιστρέψεις στο f2g δεν θα έχεις ούτε τα 100MB...


Άμα δουλεύει, δεν το πειράζουμε, ε;  :Razz:

----------


## mrsaccess

Αφού το λέει η ανακοίνωση, κάθε χρήστης μπορεί να το ενεργοποιήσει μονάχα μια φορά... Ακόμη όμως και αν δεν ισχύει αυτό αν φύγει από το f2g και επιστρέψει θα πάρει τα 100MB αντί για τα 1500ΜΒ.

Πάντως λογικά ισχύει η πρώτη περίπτωση αλλιώς μόλις τέλειωναν τα MB θα το έκανες νέα καρτοκινητή και καπάκι πάλι f2g για να πάρεις νέα 100MB.

----------


## ipo

Μέχρι στιγμής δεν ανέφερε ο graphi (αν και δεν είναι απίθανο) ότι χρειάζεται να ενεργοποιήσει κάτι. Απλά να κάνει ανανέωση από 10€ και πάνω κι έχει διπλάσιο χρόνο ομιλίας. Δε νομίζω να διακόπτεται η προσφορά του 1,5GByte κάνοντας ανανέωση των 10€. Είναι παράλογο.

----------


## mrsaccess

Νομίζω είναι συνηθισμένο να στέλνουν τις προσφορές για όλα τα πακέτα καρτοκινητών σε όλους... Σίγουρα στη μητέρα μου που έχει f2g πάντως της έρχονται sms με προσφορές της νέας καρτοκινητής.

----------


## nnn

Είναι ωραίο πάντως να καις δωρεάν MB στο κινητό, πολιτισμός  :Cool:

----------


## chemboy

Άλλη φάση, ναι. Συμφωνώ nnn. Internet πραγματικά παντού. Δεν μας φτάνει το internet να το έχουμε παντού μέσα στο σπίτι, στις δουλειές μας ή στις σχολές μας, πρέπει να το έχουμε κυριολεκτικά παντού. Ακόμη και στο βουνό ή στη θάλασσα. Βρε πως καταντήσαμε έτσι; !
Εννοείται φυσικά ότι μεταξύ άλλων θέλω το internet παντού να μπαίνω στο πολυαγαπημένο μας forum. Adslgr forum addicted ή αλλιώς adslgrholic  :Smile: 
Σήμερα έκανα και το άλλο. Σύνδεσα μέσω bluetooth το κινητό (3G) με ένα pda windows mobile (Mio P550) και χρησιμοποιώντας το κινητό ως modem από το Mio, έχω internet στο pda πραγματικά παντού και με σωστό browser (Opera ή Skyfire). Η χρησιμότητα αυτού είναι ότι σερφάρω σε ικανοποιητικής διάστασης οθόνη και με σωστούς browser και όχι με τους κουτσουρεμένους browsers των κινητών (όσων τουλάχιστων δεν είναι windows mobile ή δεν υποστηρίζουν flash). Ταυτόχρονα έχω ένα μικρότερο βάρος να κουβαλάω μαζί μου για παντού internet, κινητό+pda έναντι κινητό+netbook (ή laptop). Συν ότι εννοείται πως δεν αγοράζω άλλη συσκευή γιατί έτσι καλύπτομαι πλήρως για mobile internet και αξιοπρεπές surfing.
Πάντως ρε παιδιά όλη αυτή η φάση με κάνει πολύ γκαντζετάκια, αλλά έχει και τα καλά της ότι μαθαίνεις αρκετά πράγματα. Εϊναι επίσης δωρεάν και με εξοπλισμό που ήδη έχω.

----------


## harris

> Είναι ωραίο πάντως να καις δωρεάν MB στο κινητό, πολιτισμός


Θα συμφωνήσω! Ω μα πόσο θα συμφωνήσω!!!  :dance:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## mrsaccess

Εγώ πάντως την έκανα από τη WIND και όταν με πήραν τηλέφωνο για να μου κάνουν κάποια καλύτερη προσφορά τους το είπα πως δεν γίνεται να δίνουν free internet στο f2g και στο συμβόλαιο να μου χρεώνουν 8 ευρώ τα 120ΜΒ στο web'n'mail. Μάλιστα ενώ μου έκαναν κάποιες καλές προτάσεις για ομιλία, για data δεν μπόρεσαν να μου προσφέρουν τίποτα σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα με λίγο χρόνο ομιλίας.

Πχ τους εξηγούσα πως η Q δίνει 400MB το μήνα με 4€ και μου πρότειναν πρόγραμμα με 30€ (που ίσως κατέβαινε στα 20€) το μήνα για λιγότερα MB. Τους είπα πως στο f2g δίνουν 100ΜΒ δωρεάν και επέμεναν να συνεχίσω με το web'n'mail των 8€ ή να πάω στο f2g (με τη πανάκριβη όμως ομιλία)...

Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να καταλάβουν πως τα 300ΜΒ με τα σημερινά δεδομένα είναι πιο κοντά σε κάποιον που μιλάει πχ 60 λεπτά το μήνα παρά σε κάποιον που μιλάει 300 λεπτά το μήνα.

----------


## harris

> Εγώ πάντως την έκανα από τη WIND και όταν με πήραν τηλέφωνο για να μου κάνουν κάποια καλύτερη προσφορά τους το είπα πως δεν γίνεται να δίνουν free internet στο f2g και στο συμβόλαιο να μου χρεώνουν 8 ευρώ τα 120ΜΒ στο web'n'mail. Μάλιστα ενώ μου έκαναν κάποιες καλές προτάσεις για ομιλία, για data δεν μπόρεσαν να μου προσφέρουν τίποτα σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα με λίγο χρόνο ομιλίας.
> 
> Πχ τους εξηγούσα πως η Q δίνει 400MB το μήνα με 4€ και μου πρότειναν πρόγραμμα με 30€ (που ίσως κατέβαινε στα 20€) το μήνα για λιγότερα MB. Τους είπα πως στο f2g δίνουν 100ΜΒ δωρεάν και επέμεναν να συνεχίσω με το web'n'mail των 8€ ή να πάω στο f2g (με τη πανάκριβη όμως ομιλία)...
> 
> Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να καταλάβουν πως τα 300ΜΒ με τα σημερινά δεδομένα είναι πιο κοντά σε κάποιον που μιλάει πχ 60 λεπτά το μήνα παρά σε κάποιον που μιλάει 300 λεπτά το μήνα.


Δεν θα διαφωνήσω με τίποτα από όλα αυτά που λες...  :Smile: 

Όταν όμως, κυρίως για επαγγελματικούς σκοπούς, όπως εγώ για παράδειγμα, χρειαζόμαστε να έχουμε το μέγιστο δυνατό στην ελάχιστη τιμή, τότε απλά δεν κλείνουμε τα μάτια μας στις προσφορές  :Wink:

----------


## mob

Off Topic


		harris αν υπονοείς επαγγελματικά κινητά, από τις 10 περίπου συνδέσεις και πάνω και οι 3 έχουν παραπλήσιες τιμές, απλά θέλει λίγο πίεση στο τμήμα εταιρικών πελατών για να πάρεις τις ανάλογες εκπτώσεις  :Wink:

----------


## mrsaccess

Off Topic


		Όχι, δεν εννοούσα αυτό. Απλά οι συγκεκριμένες προσφορές που μου έκαναν δεν ταίριαζαν στη χρήση κινητού που κάνω εγώ. Γενικά τα data τα έχουν ακόμη σε ακριβά συμβόλαια με αρκετά λεπτά ομιλίας ή ως επιπρόσθετες, επίσης ακριβές, υπηρεσίες το οποίο είναι παράλογο όταν τα δίνουν free στο f2g ή φθηνά στην Q που χρησιμοποιεί το δίκτυό τους.

Ακόμη το κακό με τα συμβόλαιά τους είναι πως μετά την εξάντληση των δωρεάν λεπτών οι χρεώσεις είναι ακριβές ακόμη και σε σχέση με την καρτοκινητή τους και φυσικά εφαρμόζουν και την ελάχιστη χρέωση των 45".

Προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να πω «θα μιλάω 100 λεπτά το μήνα». Έχει τύχει ένα μήνα να μιλήσω 10 λεπτά και τον επόμενο 200. Οπότε το πρώτο μήνα πλήρωσα ένα πάγιο 100 λεπτών χωρίς λόγο και τον επόμενο πλήρωσα 100 επιπλέον λεπτά με ακριβή χρέωση...

----------


## graphi

Ερχόμενος από CU δεν γνώριζα ότι η Wind σε ενημερώνει για τις προσφορές όλων των πακέτων της. Αυτό δεν θα με πείραζε αρκεί να μου έλεγε ότι αναφέρεται στην καρτοκινητή αφού είμαι στο F2G.

----------


## mrsaccess

Δεν τους κάνεις κάποιο τηλ καλού κακού μήπως άλλαξε κάτι; Αν και στη σελίδα τους δεν φαίνεται κάποια νέα προσφορά για το f2g.

----------


## dokimios

Τελικά πόσα MB δίνουν; 100 ή 1500;

----------


## chemboy

> Τελικά πόσα MB δίνουν; 100 ή 1500;


Έχει απαντηθεί πολλές φορές. Κάνε τον κόπο να κοιτάξεις τις προηγούμενες σελίδες και για αυτό αλλά και για άλλες απορίες που μπορεί να έχεις. Απλά όσοι ενεργοποίησαν την υπηρεσία μέχρι 23/3 έχουν 1500 ΜΒ/μήνα και όσοι μετά τις 23/3 100 ΜΒ/μήνα. Τα λεπτά χρόνου ομιλίας και τα sms ως bonus παρεμένουν σε όλους 1500/μήνα.

----------


## dokimios

Ακριβώς για αυτό και χρησιμοποίησα τη λέξη "τελικά". Μιλώντας σήμερα με πωλήτρια σε κατάστημα WIND μου είπαν ότι ισχύει η προσφορά. Δεν βλέπω όμως κάτι στο site τους σχετικά.

----------


## chemboy

> Ακριβώς για αυτό και χρησιμοποίησα τη λέξη "τελικά". Μιλώντας σήμερα με πωλήτρια σε κατάστημα WIND μου είπαν ότι ισχύει η προσφορά. Δεν βλέπω όμως κάτι στο site τους σχετικά.


Links και δελτία τύπου στην 1η σελίδα του παρόντος νήματος

----------


## drivingteacher

Πως γνωρίζω αν αυτός που καλω είναι στο F2G;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mrsaccess

Τον ρωτάς. Εναλλακτικά μετά την κλήση βλέπεις αν χρεώθηκες. Άλλη λύση δεν υπάρχει από όσο ξέρω.  :Smile:

----------


## greece_gus

Στέλνεις το νούμερο του τηλεφώνου στο 1274...

----------


## drivingteacher

> Στέλνεις το νούμερο του τηλεφώνου στο 1274...


Σωστός ,ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## mob

> Στέλνεις το νούμερο του τηλεφώνου στο 1274...


Αυτό το sms είναι με ή χωρίς χρέωση ?  :Thinking:

----------


## lvs

> Πως γνωρίζω αν αυτός που καλω είναι στο F2G;
> Ευχαριστώ


Στέλνεις τον αριθμο στο 1274..Ειναι δωρεαν.

----------


## serfistas1

Αυτό ειναι πολυ βολικο γιατι καποιοι φιλοι συνεργατες ειχαν το καρτοκινητο και με το μετερεψαν σε συμβολαιο οποτε δεν ηξερα τι να κανω, το καλο ειναι οτι επιτελους υπαρχει και μια αξιολογη δωρεαν υπηρεσια...

----------


## lvs

6 μερες μεινανε ακομα για FREE επικοινωνια.Παντως η προσφορα αυτη εμεινε χωρις απαντηση..Παιζει μονη της η wind.Μενει να δουμε ποσοι ανταποκριθηκαν ..Τον Ιουλιο θα μαθουμε οταν οι εταιριες ανακοινωσουν τον αριθμο ταυτοποιημενων καρτοκινητων.....

----------


## stud1118

> 6 μερες μεινανε ακομα για FREE επικοινωνια.Παντως η προσφορα αυτη εμεινε χωρις απαντηση..Παιζει μονη της η wind.Μενει να δουμε ποσοι ανταποκριθηκαν ..Τον Ιουλιο θα μαθουμε οταν οι εταιριες ανακοινωσουν τον αριθμο ταυτοποιημενων καρτοκινητων.....


καλή ξεκαλή η προσφορά... 2 το πρωί της Δευτέρας και σερνόταν το Internet στους Αμπελοκήπους (300 μέτρα από το σταθμό της Κηφισίας) ! 
Καλά κανείς δεν κοιμόταν και παίζανε με το mobile internet ... ή ή WIND το έχει αφήσει στη μοίρα του και το απαξιώνει ενσυνείδητα μέχρι ο κόσμος να ξενερώσει και να μην το χρησιμοποιεί ;  :Thinking:

----------


## dokimios

Τα δίνουν δωρεάν για να δουν τα όρια τους. Να δουν τι resources χρειάζονται. Είναι σε πολύ νηπιακό στάδιο το mobile internet στην Ελλάδα πιστεύω και πάνε να κάνουν κάτι για περιοχές με χάλια κάλυψη ADSL.

----------


## lvs

Το WIND F2G έβαλε τέλος στις κάρτες ανανέωσης για όλο το 2010 για όλους εσάς που εγγραφήκατε στη μοναδική προσφορά έως τις 30/4.

Κάθε μήνα για όλο το 2010 μπορείτε να μιλάτε και να γράφετε εντελώς δωρεάν και απεριόριστα προς F2G, αλλά και να σερφάρετε εντελώς δωρεάν από το κινητό σας σε όλα τα αγαπημένα σας sites χωρίς να χρειαστεί να ανανεώσετε.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα, όλοι εσείς που ενεργοποιήσατε την προσφορά έως και 23/3, θα έχετε κάθε 1η του μηνός 1.500 λεπτά ομιλίας και 1.500 SMS προς F2G, και 1,5GB mobile internet που θα έχετε διαθέσιμα για όλο το μήνα.

Όλοι εσείς που ενεργοποιήσατε την προσφορά από 24/3 έως και 30/4, θα έχετε κάθε 1η του μηνός και για όλο το 2010, 1.500 λεπτά ομιλίας και 1.500 SMS προς F2G, και 100 ΜΒ mobile internet που θα έχετε διαθέσιμα για όλο το μήνα.

Η ενημέρωση για το υπόλοιπο του διαθέσιμου χρόνου ομιλίας, και SMS προς F2G από την προσφορά πραγματοποιείται με δωρεάν κλήση στο 1245 η με αποστολή δωρεάν SMS με την εντολή ΥΠ στο 1245.

Για να χρησιμοποιήσετε το δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας, SMS και το δωρεάν mobile internet θα πρέπει να έχετε διαθέσιμο τουλάχιστον 0,07€ στο υπόλοιπό σας.

Η κατανάλωση του δωρεάν χρόνου ομιλίας γίνεται ανά δευτερόλεπτο 
Πηγή http://www.wind.com.gr/pages.fds?langID=1&pageid=2041 .Ενημερώνω επίσης ότι απο σήμερα γίνεται και ενημέρωση του υπολοίπου των mb με αποστολή μηνύματος ΥΠ στο 1245 ή κληση στο 1245.

----------


## DreamAxe

> *Ενημερώνω επίσης ότι απο σήμερα γίνεται και ενημέρωση του υπολοίπου των mb με αποστολή μηνύματος ΥΠ στο 1245 ή κληση στο 1245.*


Το δοκίμασα σήμερα, δουλεύει άψογα  :One thumb up: 



Off Topic


		Λογικό που καθυστέρησε η υλοποίηση πάντως, φανταστείτε πόση ώρα θα πήρε στην καημένη την κοπέλα που έκανε την ηχογράφηση για κάθε αριθμό απο το 1 μέχρι το 1500κάτι να λέει έναν-έναν τους αριθμούς  :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## mrsaccess

Στα συμβόλαια όμως που δεν υπάρχει όριο στην χρέωση όταν ξεπεράσεις τα έξτρα megabyte δεν πρόσθεσαν ακόμη ενημέρωση υπολοίπου.  :Thumb down:

----------


## costas_pro

Εμενα παλι μου λεει δεν εχετε δωρεαν υπολοιπο!!!αδιορθωτοι εκει στην wind!!!!

----------


## grigsgr

Παιδιά εμένα η WIND μου έστειλε ή χτές ή προχτές μήνυμα και με ενημέρωσε πως και αυτό το μήνα θα έχω 1500 + 15000 και 1,5 GB ίντερνετ για να σερφάρω δωρεάν. Και τώρα έστειλα για ενημέρωση υπολοίπου και έχω 1.533,58 MB για το ίντερνετ.   Και φυσικά όλα αυτά με το Xperia X10i γίνονται ένας βολικότατος τρόπος εμπειρίας mobile internet.

----------


## cool11

Θελω 1,5gb δωρεαν ή με μικρή χρέωση, για καρτοκινητά, και απο το 2011! 
Πως θα γινει????

----------


## grigsgr

> Θελω 1,5gb δωρεαν ή με μικρή χρέωση, για καρτοκινητά, και απο το 2011! 
> Πως θα γινει????


Μαζί σου.  Κι εγώ το θέλω. Απο τώρα έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι πως θα καλομάθουμε αυτό το χρόνο και μετά θα μας κακοφαίνεται αν το κόψουν αν και ελπίζω πως μέσα στο 2010 θα δουν πως δουλεύει το δίκτυό τους, θα δουν τι επενδύσεις πρέπει να κάνουν και τι προγράμματα να προωθήσουν απο του χρόνου. Κι εγώ θέλω ίντερνετ και απο το 2011 και έπειτα και φθηνά (όχι πάνω απο €7).

----------


## harris

> Θελω 1,5gb δωρεαν ή με μικρή χρέωση, για καρτοκινητά, και απο το 2011! 
> Πως θα γινει????


Με μετάνοια, νηστεία και προσευχή  :Razz:

----------


## Es_PagAn

Εγώ πάντως εδώ και δυο μέρες δεν έχω internet. Πήγα σε ένα κατάστημα και μου είπαν να πάρω το 1260 για να δουν την γραμμή μου. Παίρνω το 1260 και μου λέει ότι δεν έχω υπόλοιπο για την κλήση.
Αγοράζω μια κάρτα ανανέωσης (ήταν που δεν θα χρειαζόταν ανανέωση) και όταν πάω να κάνω την ανανέωση μου λέει ότι έχω υπόλοιπο -9.90€!!!!
Να σημειωθεί ότι έχω κάνει την ενεργοποίηση πριν τις 26/3 και άρα είχα 1500 MB (και μάλιστα μέχρι 30/4 υποτίθεται ότι είχα 3000). Κοιτώντας τους μετρητές έχω ξοδέψει περίπου 600.
ΔΕΝ κάνω άλλη χρήση του τηλεφώνου.
Το απόγευμα θα πάω σε κατάστημα να δω τί διάολο συμβαίνει, αν και υποψιάζομαι κλασσική ελληναράδικη κουτοπονηροαπάτη.

----------


## lvs

Υπαρχουν καποια προβληματα σε συνδρομητες F2G κατα την εναρξη των δωρεαν λεπτων -μηνυματων και ιντερνετ του νεου μηνα..Αυτο εχει συμβει λογω της αναβαθμισης του συστηματος ωστε να υπαρχει και ενημερωση του υπολοιπου δωρεαν mb  .Ολα τα προβληματα ειναι προσωρινα και θα λυθουν κατα την ολοκληρωση της αναβαθμισης.Οσοι εχετε προβλημα καλεστε 1260 και να το αναφερετε.

----------


## frenty

> Να σημειωθεί ότι έχω κάνει την ενεργοποίηση πριν τις 26/3 και άρα είχα 1500 MB (και μάλιστα μέχρι 30/4 υποτίθεται ότι είχα 3000). Κοιτώντας τους μετρητές έχω ξοδέψει περίπου 600.


Μέχρι 22/3/10, για να ισχύουν τα 1500

----------


## Es_PagAn

22/3 την είχα κάνει. Τους πήρα σήμερα τηλ και μου είπαν ότι μέχρι Παρασκευή λογικά θα έχει λυθεί το θέμα.

----------


## blade_

αντε κ στα δικα μας...( Q ) :Wink:

----------


## Es_PagAn

Και σιγά μην λύθηκε...

----------


## psyxakias

Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δίνουν βάση μόνο στην ομιλία/sms/data και όχι στα MMS. Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα μια προσφορά με 500 mms.

----------


## Zus

> Υπαρχουν καποια προβληματα σε συνδρομητες F2G κατα την εναρξη των δωρεαν λεπτων -μηνυματων και ιντερνετ του νεου μηνα..Αυτο εχει συμβει λογω της αναβαθμισης του συστηματος ωστε να υπαρχει και ενημερωση του υπολοιπου δωρεαν mb  .Ολα τα προβληματα ειναι προσωρινα και θα λυθουν κατα την ολοκληρωση της αναβαθμισης.Οσοι εχετε προβλημα καλεστε 1260 και να το αναφερετε.


Ελπίζω να επισραφούν πίσω τα ευρώ που φαγώθηκαν λόγω σφάλματος του συστήματος.

Να το βράσω αλλιώς το χωρίς να χρειάζεστε ανανέωση μπλα μπλα  :Wink:

----------


## frenty

Έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι τώρα πια, αρκετές τηλ. κλήσεις απορρίπτονται από το δίκτυο, ενώ πρώτα δεν υπήρχε αυτό το φαινόμενο.
Υπερφόρτωση;

----------


## alexis_21

> Έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι τώρα πια, αρκετές τηλ. κλήσεις απορρίπτονται από το δίκτυο, ενώ πρώτα δεν υπήρχε αυτό το φαινόμενο.
> Υπερφόρτωση;


Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι τέτοιο στο δικό μου.

----------


## mrsaccess

Ούτε εγώ έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι.

----------


## Es_PagAn

Τώρα μου λένε ότι δεν έχω ενεργοποιήσει την προσφορά καλώντας στο 1245. Και αναρωτιέμαι, χωρίς να έχω κάνει ανανέωση της κάρτας, χωρίς να έχω μονάδες (1 ευρώ που βάζουν με την εγγραφή μόνο), ΠΩΣ ήταν δυνατόν να χρησιμοποιήσω 600 mb στο Internet; Δηλαδή, με το που θα μηδένιζε το υπόλοιπό μου, δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνει φραγή; Δεν είναι συμβόλαιο, ώστε να με χρεώνουν, καρτοκινητή είναι. Έχεις υπόλοιπο, το χρησιμοποιείς, δεν έχεις, πάπαλα.

----------


## sdikr

> Τώρα μου λένε ότι δεν έχω ενεργοποιήσει την προσφορά καλώντας στο 1245. Και αναρωτιέμαι, χωρίς να έχω κάνει ανανέωση της κάρτας, χωρίς να έχω μονάδες (1 ευρώ που βάζουν με την εγγραφή μόνο), ΠΩΣ ήταν δυνατόν να χρησιμοποιήσω 600 mb στο Internet; Δηλαδή, με το που θα μηδένιζε το υπόλοιπό μου, δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνει φραγή; Δεν είναι συμβόλαιο, ώστε να με χρεώνουν, καρτοκινητή είναι. Έχεις υπόλοιπο, το χρησιμοποιείς, δεν έχεις, πάπαλα.



Με την ενεργοποίηση σου έρχεται μήνυμα,  το έχεις κρατήσει;

----------


## jap

Γεια σας, επαναφέρω το thread για να ρωτήσω κάτι σχετικό, για το οποίο δεν βρήκα απάντηση.

Έχω τη συγκεκριμένη προσφορά και έχω εξαντλήσει τα 1.5 GB για τον Ιούλιο. Τώρα συνδέομαι με τη vodafone, της οποίας όμως το δωρέαν 11ήμερο θα λήξει στις 26/7 (αν δεν τελειώσουν νωρίτερα τα gb). Θέλω καπάκι μετά να βάλω ένα NS7, το οποίο όμως θα τρέξει μέχρι τις πρώτες λίγες μέρες του Αυγούστου. Η ερώτηση είναι η εξής: Όταν μπει ο Αύγουστος, θα συνεχίσει να παίζει κανονικά το NS7 ή θα αρχίσει να μου αφαιρεί από τα 1.5 GB του Αυγούστου και θα χάσω το υπόλοιπο; Ξέρει κανείς;

----------


## ipo

> ...Τώρα συνδέομαι με τη vodafone, της οποίας όμως το δωρέαν 11ήμερο θα λήξει στις 26/7 (*αν δεν τελειώσουν νωρίτερα τα gb*).
> ...


Ερώτηση στην ερώτηση.  :Razz:  Πόσα GByte σου δίνει η Vodafone στο 11ήμερο;

----------


## psyxakias

> Ερώτηση στην ερώτηση.  Πόσα GByte σου δίνει η Vodafone στο 11ήμερο;


[link] 10GB για 11 μέρες με €19. Δεν είναι άσχημο ομολογώ για τις διακοπές.

----------


## ipo

:One thumb up:

----------


## jap

Ναι, 10, και δεν τα έχω πληρώσει, αλλά θα αναγκαστώ αργά ή γρήγορα να τα σκάσω στη wind (με τους ρυθμούς μου, ψάχνω το κόστος ανά GB κι όχι ανά ημέρα). Τη δεύτερη κάρτα F2G που είχα ενεργοποιήσει την έδωσα αλλού αλλά και πάλι δεν θα έφτανε  :Sorry:

----------


## button

> Ναι, 10, και δεν τα έχω πληρώσει, αλλά θα αναγκαστώ αργά ή γρήγορα να τα σκάσω στη wind (με τους ρυθμούς μου, ψάχνω το κόστος ανά GB κι όχι ανά ημέρα). Τη δεύτερη κάρτα F2G που είχα ενεργοποιήσει την έδωσα αλλού αλλά και πάλι δεν θα έφτανε


και τι τα κάνεις εγώ το 1.5GB το μισό καταναλώνω αλλά adslgr,myphone,tribalwars,fb και καμιά φόρα άλλες σελίδες :ROFL:

----------


## zoug100

Παιδια γεια σας.Μου συνεβη το εξης ασχημο.
Εχω Wind Free To Go και ειχα την προσφορα που ειχαν βαλει τον Απριλιο με την οποια δεν χρειαζοταν να ξαναβαλεις καρτα για το 2010 μιας και καθε μηνα σου εβαζαν 1500sms και 1500 δωρεαν λεπτα ομιλιας προς τα Wind Free To Go.Οσοι το εχετε βαλει ξερετε τι σας λεω.
Ξαφνικα σημερα στελνω μηνυμα ΥΠ στο 1245 για να δω το υπολοιπο μου και μου λεει πως δεν εχω δωρεαν υπολοιπο.Ενω μεχρι και χτες ειχα υπολοιπο 20 ωρες και 1455 μηνυματα και 1350 ΜΒ ιντερνετ και μαλιστα εχω κρατησει αυτο το μηνυμα απο το 1245 που λεει το υπολοιπο μου.
Πηρα στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων και μου ειπαν θα το κοιταξουν.Φυσικα δεν εχω καταναλωσει αυτα τα sms και τον χρονο ομιλιας και στραβωσα οταν ειδα πως μου λενε πως δεν ειχα υπολοιπο.Εν τω μεταξυ εστελνα μηνυματα σε φιλους με Wind Free To Go και νομιζα πως δεν χρεωνομουν και απο 5 ευρω που ειχα ξαφνικα τωρα εχω 2.20 ευρω.
Μηπως καποιος φιλος εχει παθει κατι παρομοιο;Πανε να με φανε στεγνα λεμε...Για να δω τι θα μου πουν αυριο.
Εχει συμβει σε καποιον κατι παρομοιο ρε παιδες;Ξενερωσα ασχημα λεμε.Να δω τι θα μου πουν αυριο.  :Thumb down:

----------


## harris

Εμένα μου δίνει κανονικά το υπόλοιπό μου, 1482ΜΒ  :Smile: 



Off Topic


		Πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιώ ακόμα περισσότερο προφανώς!!! Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι το έσκιζα!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## nnn

Και εμενα μου το δινει 0

----------


## harris

Να σημειώσω ότι μου το δίνει τηλεφωνικά και όχι με sms... Θα το δοκιμάσω και με sms μήπως έχει κάποιο bug εκεί  :Wink:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Εμένα και από τα 2 μου λέει ότι δεν έχω υπόλοιπο. Ούτε 50ΜΒ δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει.

----------


## jap

Εμένα μου βγάζει το αναμενόμενο 




> EXEIΣ 25 ΩPEΣ  KAI 1500 SMS ΠPOΣ F2G  KAI 56,40 MB ΠOY IΣXYOYN EΩΣ 31/07/2010


(από τα 1500 του Ιουλίου)

----------


## uncharted

κι εμενα μου βγαζει οτι δεν εχω δωρεαν υπολοιπο... α ρε αναξιοπιστη wind  :Thumb down:

----------


## ownagE_

Εμένα είναι ok.

----------


## zoug100

Eγω εχω την απορια να δω τι θα μου απαντησουν αυριο μιας και πηρα σημερα στο 1260 στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων και δηλωσα πως ξαφνικα απο εκει που ειχε χτες βραδυ 20 ωρες ομιλιας-1455 sms και 1400 ΜΒ περιπου,σημερα να μου λεει πως δεν εχω καθολου δωρεαν υπολοιπο.
Ευτυχως που εχω κρατησει το μηνυμα με το υπολοιπο απο το 1245.
Αλλα αν θελουν να μου κανουν τους κινεζους σιγα μην βρω ακρη...Ειδωμεν...Μεχρι σημερα δεν ειχα κανενα παραπονο απο την WIND.
Ευχομαι να ειναι κατι τυχαιο.... :Thinking:

----------


## ariadgr

Και μένα μηδέν όλα σήμερα (λεπτά, SMS, megabytes).
Εννοείτε σε όποιον συμβεί να το δηλώσει στo 1260 για να το δουν (δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο στο σύστημά τους).

----------


## nnn

Το 1 F2g έχει κανονικά το υπόλοιπο το άλλο 0, πήρα τφ στο 1260 και θα το κοιτάξουν  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## uncharted

δηλαδη πρεπει να χρεωνομαστε κλησεις στο CC, για δικο τους σφαλμα?  :Razz:  ο,τι πρεπει, ειδικα τωρα που διπλασιαζουν την χρεωση...  :Whistle:

----------


## zoug100

> δηλαδη πρεπει να χρεωνομαστε κλησεις στο CC, για δικο τους σφαλμα?  ο,τι πρεπει, ειδικα τωρα που διπλασιαζουν την χρεωση...


Συμφωνω απολυτως.Τουλαχιστον αν το διορθωσουν το σφαλμα τους χαλαλι.Μην κανουν το κοροιδο μονο φοβαμαι... :Wink:

----------


## nmakry

Και σε εμένα χάθηκε το υπόλοιπο σε δύο τηλέφωνα, με θύμα αρκετά ευρώ χρόνου ομιλίας. Τους έστειλα μήνυμα μέσω web από τη φόρμα και ευελπιστώ ότι τις προσεχείς ώρες θα αποκατασταθούν τα υπόλοιπα (χρόνου και χρήματος)

----------


## zoug100

Εμενα παιδια μολις αποκατασταθηκε το προβλημα.
Εστειλα μηνυμα ΥΠ στο 1245 και ειδα πως εχω *υπολοιπο 25 ωρες-1500 SMS προς F2G και 1536 ΜΒ που ισχυουν εως 31-7-2010.
*
 :One thumb up: 

Αρα σε οσους συνεβη παρομοιο προβλημα να παρετε τηλ στο 1260 (εξυπηρετηση πελατων) και να κρατατε ενα προσφατο μηνυμα απο το 1245 που να λεει το υπολοιπο σας μηπως σας ζητηθει.

----------


## nnn

Τα χρήματα στα πιστώσανε ?

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ωραία τα sms κλήσεις και GB τα επαναφέρανε, αλλά ακόμα δεν μου έχουν πιστώσει 9 € που μου κατανάλωσε.

----------


## zoug100

> Τα χρήματα στα πιστώσανε ?
> 
> ........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Ωραία τα sms κλήσεις και GB τα επαναφέρανε, αλλά ακόμα δεν μου έχουν πιστώσει 9 € που μου κατανάλωσε.


Oχι.δεν μου τα πιστωσανε.Και δεν εχω διαθεση παλι να χρεωθω για να τους παρω τηλεφωνο nnn

----------


## nmakry

Κι εμένα μου επανέφεραν στο ακέραιο το χρόνο (1500 - 1500 - 1500) αλλά όχι και τα χρήματα... Ίσως αυτά χρειάζονται περισσότερο χρόνο για να τα υπολογίσουν γιατί πρέπει να εντοπίσουν τις κλήσεις που δεν έπρεπε να χρεωθούν σε σχέση με αυτές που έπρεπε... Θα δούμε...

----------


## frap

Και εμένα μηδενίστηκε σε δύο κάρτες.
Δλδ πρέπει να πάρω το 1260 για να μου το φτιάξουνε;... και επειδή έφαγε και το 1 ευρώ που είχε μέσα δεν μπορώ ούτε να ελέγξω μήπως και το φτιάξανε... φοβάμαι και να βάλω κάρτα μην έχει πάει αρνητικό και μου τη φάει λάχανο...

----------


## nnn

> Oχι.δεν μου τα πιστωσανε.Και δεν εχω διαθεση παλι να χρεωθω για να τους παρω τηλεφωνο nnn


εγώ τους έστειλα mail από το site της Wind σχετικά με τα χρήματα 9,18 € μου έφαγε.

----------


## johnson

Αφού έγινε το reset στους μετρητές, απ'ότι κατάλαβα,
πως έχω καταφέρει και έχω ακόμα 1536mbytes για χρήση δε μπορώ να καταλάβω  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

:Thinking:  χρήματα δεν πίστωσαν ακόμα, πως γίνεται κάθε φορά το λάθος να είναι εις βάρος μας  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nmakry

> χρήματα δεν πίστωσαν ακόμα, πως γίνεται κάθε φορά το λάθος να είναι εις βάρος μας


Έχουν λόγο που το αργούν... Για να προλάβεις να φας τα καινούρια 1500 λεπτά / sms / ΜΒ στις 3 ημέρες του Ιουλίου που απομένουν... Αν αφιερωθείς σε αυτό, δεν θα σου μείνει χρόνος για να πάρεις άλλους τηλέφωνο, οπότε δεν χρειάζεσαι χρήματα  :Razz:

----------


## graphi

Όπως τα λέτε. Προσωπικά δεν μου πάει να τους Edit: [ beep ], γιατί τους πληρώνω μια φορά στο τρίμηνο και αυτοί μου δίνουν internet, sms και λεπτά  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Αν δεν απαντήσουν μεχρι την Δευτέρα δεν θα γλυτώσουν το κράξιμο. ...

----------


## graphi

Όπ... συγνώμη. Ούτε που μου πέρασε από το μυαλό, ότι θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα. Έχω γράψει πολύ χειρότερα, χωρίς βρισιές. Δεν κάνω κριτική, απλά, με βάζει σε σκέψεις...

----------


## ariadgr

Όσοι είχατε καλέσει στις 28/7 για να αιτηθείτε, εκτός από την επαναφορά των 1500 λεπτών ομιλίας/SMS/megabytes *και την πίστωση του χρόνου ομιλίας που ενδεχομένως σας αφαιρέθηκε*, και μέχρι στιγμής η πίστωση δεν έχει γίνει, κάντε ένα τηλέφωνο να δείτε μήπως έχουν κλείσει το ticket χωρίς να προβούν στην πίστωση, με αποτέλεσμα να χρειάζεται να γίνει νέο αίτημα για την πίστωση...  :Thumb down: 
 :Chair: 

( επίσης υπάρχει και το email της εξυπητέτησης πελατών: crm @ wind.com.gr )

----------


## frap

Εμένα πάντως μου επανέφεραν τους μετρητές στο 1500 χωρίς να τηλεφωνήσω. Απλά ήταν μπλοκαρισμένο μέχρι να βάλω χρήματα μέσα (1 ευρώ από κατάστημα Wind). Τώρα να κάνω κλήση 0.24 ευρώ για να αιτηθώ πίστωση ~1 ευρώ που μου φάγανε, δε βαριέσαι... χαλάλι τους.

----------


## nnn

Εγώ θα περιμένω μέχρι αύριο για τα χρήματα και μετά θα τα πούμε πάλι  :Twisted Evil: 

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

οκ μόλις μου τα πίστωσαν  :Razz:

----------


## azis21

Παιδια οσοι δεν προλαβαν να δηλωσουν να στοιχεια τους μεχρι 30/7/2010 κ σημερα, απο αυριο μπορουν? οι απλα εχασα την καρτα μου //?????

----------


## nmakry

> οκ μόλις μου τα πίστωσαν


Εγγύηση η WIND...  :Wink:

----------


## graphi

Πιστώθηκαν και σε εμένα.




> Παιδια οσοι δεν προλαβαν να δηλωσουν να στοιχεια τους μεχρι 30/7/2010 κ σημερα, απο αυριο μπορουν? οι απλα εχασα την καρτα μου //?????


Απ' ότι λένε κάποιοι, πρέπει να είναι μέχρι 31 η προθεσμία. Δεν γνωρίζω περισσότερα γιατί το έχω ήδη δηλώσει.

----------


## jap

> Παιδια οσοι δεν προλαβαν να δηλωσουν να στοιχεια τους μεχρι 30/7/2010 κ σημερα, απο αυριο μπορουν? οι απλα εχασα την καρτα μου //?????


Παίζει σήμερα στην TV διαφήμιση της Wind, όσοι δεν πρόλαβαν και τους το κόψανε μπορούν να το σώσουν, ειδικά απόψε θα είναι τα καταστήματα wind ανοιχτά λέει ως τις 8.

----------


## sdikr

> Παίζει σήμερα στην TV διαφήμιση της Wind, όσοι δεν πρόλαβαν και τους το κόψανε μπορούν να το σώσουν, ειδικά απόψε θα είναι τα καταστήματα wind ανοιχτά λέει ως τις 8.


Βασικά θα μπορείς να κάνεις ταυτοποίηση για εως 6 μήνες μετά, απλά μέχρι τότε θα υπάρχει φραγη in/out

----------


## frap

> οκ μόλις μου τα πίστωσαν


*Χωρίς* να κάνω κάποια ενέργεια, πίστωσαν τη *μία* από τις δύο κάρτες....

----------


## nmakry

Κι εμένα μου τα πίστωσαν. Έστειλα email αλλά δεν ξέρω εάν έπαιξε ρόλο...

----------


## frap

Μου πίστωσαν και την άλλη  :Razz:  ... 
Μάλλον αυτόματα το φτιάξανε σε όλο τον κόσμο αφού άρχισαν να παίρνουν μηνύματα από παντού  :Smile:

----------


## blade_

καλησπερα σας..προ ολιγου καιρου προμηθευτηκα μια καρτουλα f2g.σημερα την ενεργοποιησα..η συγκεκριμενη προσφορα ισχυει για μενα και αν ναι τι πρεπει να κανω>??ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## nmakry

> καλησπερα σας..προ ολιγου καιρου προμηθευτηκα μια καρτουλα f2g.σημερα την ενεργοποιησα..η συγκεκριμενη προσφορα ισχυει για μενα και αν ναι τι πρεπει να κανω>??ευχαριστω


Δεν μπορείς να την ενεργοποιήσεις πλέον...

----------


## blade_

οκ ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## roz panthiras

Για να έχασες τη προσφορά με τα 1500 λ και το ίντερνετ,επειδή και μένα μου έχει συμβεί ειναι επειδή είχα αλλάξει πακέτο είχα το f2go6 με το 1 λεπτο το λεπτό και το αλλαξα σε πακετο f2go και αυτόματα χαθηκε η προσφορά,μήπως έκανες και συ το ίδιο?

----------


## blade_

οχι..απλα προμηθευτηκα μια καρτουλα μετα τη ληξη της προσφορας..οποτε...

τωρα ομως εχω μια καρτουλα με ενεργοποιημενη την προσφορα με το 1,5 gb

μπορουμε να μαθαινουμε υπολοιπο ΜΒ στελνοντας καποιο σμσ?

επισης μπορουμε να μαθουμε σε ποιο πακετο f2g ειμαστε?ευχαριστω

----------


## jap

> μπορουμε να μαθαινουμε υπολοιπο ΜΒ στελνοντας καποιο σμσ?


ΥΠ στο 1245




> επισης μπορουμε να μαθουμε σε ποιο πακετο f2g ειμαστε?


Κενό στο 1269
Αυτό λέει το υπόλοιπο σε ευρώ, πότε έγινε ανανέωση κλπ. Νομίζω ότι λέει και την πληροφορία που θες.

----------


## blade_

ευχαριστω φιλαρακο!το δευτερο απλα λεει το υπολοιπο κτλ αλλα οχι το πακετο..καλωντας το ομως εχω το F2G..σκετο..υπαρχει τετοιο?

----------


## jap

Νομίζω πως οι πιο πρόσφατες κάρτες είναι ή απλό f2g (τέτοιες είναι οι 2 δικές μου)  ή νέα καρτοκινητή. Τα f2g2, f2g6 κλπ είναι παλιότερα προγράμματα. Ό,τι σου λέει στην ηχογράφηση φαντάζομαι ισχύει. Τουλάχιστον μία που την πήρα το Μάρτη ειδικά για την προσφορά ήταν αρχικά νέα καρτοκινητή και μου την γύρισαν στο κατάστημα, δεν είχε άλλη επιλογή, μόνο απλό f2g.

----------


## goozlo

εχω 2 sim f2g με τα 100ΜΒ internet , και τις 2 τις εχω αποκλειστηκα για Internet. 

Πριν 20 μερες εβαλα και στις 2 μοναδες με καρτα των 5 ευρω
Αυτη την εβδομαδα ξαφνικα και οι 2 sim δεχτηκανε sms οτι το υπολοιπο ειναι χαμηλο και να ανανεωσω και μου κανανε φραγη στα παντα , απο την μερα που τους εβαλα καρτα δεν εχω κανει κανενα τηλ ή sms μονο net και αυτο πολυ λιγο. 

ταυτοποιηση εχω κανει και στις 2 σε καταστημα wind . 

τι παιζει με την wind? αρχισε να κλεβει τον κοσμο? 
παιζει αναλυτικος λογαριαμος σε f2g να μου πουνε πως τελειωσανε οι καρτες? 

αλητες

----------


## frap

όχι αλλά παθαίνει τραλαλα το συστημά τους πότε πότε και μηδενίζει τα υπόλοιπα στα ΜB και σου τρώει τα χρήματα.

Αν είσαι σίγουρος πως δεν υπερέβηκες το όριό σου στα MB, βάζοντας πάλι χρήματα όλα επανέρχονται (βάλε 1 ευρώ σε κατάστημα wind)... και γκρίνιαξε λίγο να σου πιστώσουν χρήματα που σου φάγανε. Την τελευταία φορά (καλοκαίρι...) εμένα μου τα βάλανε χωρίς να πω τίποτε, αλλά μάλλον πρόκειται για τύχη.

----------


## sankostas

για σε ολους μηπως εχει ακουστη κατι για το 2011 για το ιδιο πακετο ενδιαφερη πολους  μηπως το βγαλουν στα μουλοχτα

----------


## harris

Απολύτως τίποτα δυστυχώς... Μάλλον υα πρέπει να βρούμε ακριβότερες εναλλακτικές λύσεις...  :Sad:

----------


## sankostas

για cosmote 5 eyr. 500 m.b  το μηνα th λεη μεχρη ποτε ειναι και αν δεν  δωση η wind

----------


## cool11

> για cosmote 5 eyr. 500 m.b  το μηνα th λεη μεχρη ποτε ειναι και αν δεν  δωση η wind


Mεχρι 31-12 ειναι η προσφορα της cosmote.

Παιδια, με βαση το τι θα εχουμε απο 1-1-11, με βαση οσα ξερουμε ως ωρας, η καλυτερη λυση, προσωπικα πιστευω γιατι το ψαχνω, φαινεται να ειναι το vodafone ολη μερα.
Απεριοριστο σερφαρισμα, με 1 ευρω. Δεν ειναι φτηνο, ειναι μεν απεριοριστο(all day), αλλα δεν νομιζω υπαρχει και τιποτε καλυτερο.
Εγω προσωπικα, πακετακια των 60mb, δεν τα θελω.
Οταν καθομαι για ιnternet, θελω να μην σκοτιζομαι με ορια στα mb.
Και καλα να ειναι 1,5gb, ειναι απεριοριστο.
Αλλα πακετα, 60, 100mb, ειναι πολυ μικρα για νορμαλ σερφαρισμα.
Και ειδικα αν το θες για laptop...

----------


## jap

> Απεριοριστο σερφαρισμα, με 1 ευρω. Δεν ειναι φτηνο, ειναι μεν απεριοριστο(all day), αλλα δεν νομιζω υπαρχει και τιποτε καλυτερο.


Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, μάλλον είναι ό,τι καλύτερο από όσα παραμένουν και με το νέο έτος, αρκεί να μην αρχίσουν να πέφτουν τα κοφτήρια και να παίζει όπως μέχρι σήμερα.

----------


## ipo

> Παιδια, με βαση το τι θα εχουμε απο 1-1-11, με βαση οσα ξερουμε ως ωρας, η καλυτερη λυση, προσωπικα πιστευω γιατι το ψαχνω, φαινεται να ειναι το vodafone ολη μερα.
> Απεριοριστο σερφαρισμα, με 1 ευρω. Δεν ειναι φτηνο, ειναι μεν απεριοριστο(all day), αλλα δεν νομιζω υπαρχει και τιποτε καλυτερο.


Συμφέρει μόνο για πολύ περιστασιακή χρήση. Διαφορετικά σου έρχεται 30€/μήνα, αφού κοστίζει 1€/ημέρα.

----------


## jap

> Συμφέρει μόνο για πολύ περιστασιακή χρήση. Διαφορετικά σου έρχεται 30€/μήνα, αφού κοστίζει 1€/ημέρα.


Μα όλοι για 'περιστασιακή' χρήση το θέλουμε το mobile. 1 μήνα συνέχεια το καλοκαίρι και αν. Για τις πρώτες λίγες μέρες του Γενάρη μια χαρά είναι.

----------


## ipo

> Μα όλοι για 'περιστασιακή' χρήση το θέλουμε το mobile. 1 μήνα συνέχεια το καλοκαίρι και αν. Για τις πρώτες λίγες μέρες του Γενάρη μια χαρά είναι.


Σίγουρα υπάρχει το δικό σου σενάριο χρήσης, αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που το θέλει κάθε μέρα από λίγο. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις δε φτάνουν ούτε τα 500MByte, ούτε συμφέρει να δίνεις 31€/μήνα.

----------


## cool11

Για να δουμε, θα βγαλει καμια wind η cosmote κανενα αξιοπρεπες πακετο (500mb και ανω δηλαδη) μηνιαιο, με λιγα ευρω(5 το πολυ)?
Αλλιως μας βλεπω για ομαδικη μεταναστευση στη voda για mobile net θεματα, μεχρι νεωτερας.

----------


## sankostas

οταν λεμε απεριοριστω δηλ. θα μπορουμε να κατεβαζουμε μεσου λαπτοπ για δεν θα εχει  κατεβασμα γιατι ενα  ευρ. ειναι 30 το μηνα αν εχει κατεβασμα καλο φαινεται

----------


## jap

> οταν λεμε απεριοριστω δηλ. θα μπορουμε να κατεβαζουμε μεσου λαπτοπ για δεν θα εχει  κατεβασμα γιατι ενα  ευρ. ειναι 30 το μηνα αν εχει κατεβασμα καλο φαινεται


Η vodafone το δίνει με ψιλά γραμματάκια που λένε ότι είναι μεν απεριόριστο αλλά μετά τα πρώτα 10ΜΒ τη μέρα (που είναι ΟΚ για μέτρια χρήση κινητού) διατηρεί το δικαίωμα να ρίξει κόφτη στην ταχύτητα, δηλ. δεν είναι κατάλληλο για laptop. Έλα όμως που στην πράξη δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί ο κόφτης από ό,τι λένε όσοι το έχουν δοκιμάσει. Εγώ θα πάρω τις κάρτες μου ενεργοποιημένες έτοιμες (γιατί 1-2-3 του Γενάρη δεν θα δουλεύει κανένα μαγαζί) κι αν δεν παίξει ή είναι εξαιρετικά αργό την 1η μέρα θα πάω στην παλιά αγαπημένη (wind).

----------


## sankostas

δεν ξερω πως γινεται προπληρωνης  δηλ. οσες μερες θελης και βλεπης.  εχει καπιο χρονικο οριο για την ενεργοπιηση παντος 10 ειναι πολλη λιγα

----------


## cool11

Εχει καποιος να προτεινει κατι καλυτερο απο το voda ολη μερα, για την νεα χρονια, για προπληρωμενο Mobile internet απεριοριστο?

----------


## AgentWolf

> Εχει καποιος να προτεινει κατι καλυτερο απο το voda ολη μερα, για την νεα χρονια, για προπληρωμενο Mobile internet απεριοριστο?


Για τι χρήση το θέλεις και πόσο σκοπεύεις να το χρησιμοποιείς;

----------


## graphi

Επειδή δεν το διευκρινίζει, το Vodafone όλη μέρα απευθύνεται και σε CU;

----------


## cool11

> Για τι χρήση το θέλεις και πόσο σκοπεύεις να το χρησιμοποιείς;


Για χρηση με laptop, και απεριοριστο, και για πολλες μερες(πχ 15 μερες το μηνα) με την εννοια οχι του 'downloading' αλλα του σερφαρισματος επι ωρες σε δεκαδες sites. Και προπληρωμενο, δηλαδη οχι συμβολαιο(οχι αλλοι λογαριασμοι, ελεος).

----------


## ipo

> Για χρηση με laptop, και απεριοριστο, και για πολλες μερες(πχ 15 μερες το μηνα) με την εννοια οχι του 'downloading' αλλα του σερφαρισματος επι ωρες σε δεκαδες sites. Και προπληρωμενο, δηλαδη οχι συμβολαιο(οχι αλλοι λογαριασμοι, ελεος).


Μπορείς να εκτιμήσεις περίπου πόσα δεδομένα διακινείς κάθε μήνα με την παραπάνω χρήση;

----------


## cool11

Χονδρικα το υπολογιζω σε 100mb τη μερα, για σερφαρισμα. Με μετρητη δεδομενων που εχω καπου εκει παιζει, αλλοτε 80mb τη μερα, αλλοτε 120mb. 
Οποτε 100αρι τη μερα. Το καθημερινο, αλλα αρκετα heavy-duty ομολογουμενως, σερφαρισμα μου, για πολλές εργασίες και θεματα. Ειπαμε, εκτος σπιτιου με mobile net, μονο surf, αντε και τιποτε attachements των mail. Για κατεβασματα μεγαλα, περιμενω να επιστρεψω σπιτι να τα ριξω στο κατεβαστηρι.

Οποτε το μηνα παει στα 3gb? 
Δεν ειμαι ομως ποτε ενα μηνα φουλ εκτος σπιτιου!
Μπορει να ειμαι 10-15 μερες.
Να ομως, τωρα στις γιορτες θα ειμαι περιπου 3 βδομαδες εκτος σπιτιου. Οποτε πολυ περιστασιακα, πλησιαζω τον μηνα ολοκληρο σε χρηση. Κατα βαση ομως 2 βδομαδες/μηνα. Οποτε γυρω στο 1,5gb ειναι ok, αν ειχα 1,5gb το μηνα δεν θα μου ελειπε ποτε τιποτε. Σαν την προσφορα που ειχαμε ως τωρα με wind.

----------


## mpapouts

το πιο πιθανό είναι όλες οι εταιρείες να περιμένουν για να δουν πόσοι από τους "καλομαθημένους" της wind είναι διατεθειμένοι να τα σκάσουν για να μπουν σε κάποιο πακέτο. Μετά από κάνα δίμηνο προβλέπω ότι θα έχουμε καινούριες προσφορές (επιπέδου Q, 1€ τα 100mb)
Αλήθεια ξέρει κανείς αν η συγκεκριμένη προσφορά της q θα συνεχιστεί και το 2011;

----------


## ipo

Είσαι δύσκολη (αλλά λογικότατη) περίπτωση χρήστη cool11. Διότι δε σε καλύπτει το 1GByte που δίνει η Wind με το προπληρωμένο της πακέτο (15€/μήνα για 1GByte), ούτε υπάρχει λόγος να πληρώσεις τα πολλά χρήματα που κοστίζει το NS7. Μάλλον για το Vodafone όλη μέρα θα πας, με 1€ κάθε μέρα που συνδέεσαι.

----------


## jap

> Διότι δε σε καλύπτει το 1GByte που δίνει η Wind με το προπληρωμένο της πακέτο (15€/μήνα για 1GByte), ...


Εχμμμ, αυτό το βολικότατο πακέτο έχει εξαφανιστεί από το site της wind.

----------


## ipo

> Εχμμμ, αυτό το βολικότατο πακέτο έχει εξαφανιστεί από το site της wind.


Δεν έχει εξαφανιστεί. Μπορείς να το δεις εδώ.

----------


## blade_

πραγματικα ειμαι πολυ περιεργος για τη νεα χρονια...πολυ ομως...

----------


## jap

> Δεν έχει εξαφανιστεί. Μπορείς να το δεις εδώ.


Μάλιστα, γιατί εγώ πάντα μπερδεύομαι με το νέο site της wind και πάω από την αναζήτηση, με έβγαλε εδώ, όπου δεν αναφέρει τίποτα για το 1gb. Καλό ότι έχουμε τουλάχιστον αυτή την επιλογή.

----------


## ipo

> Μάλιστα, γιατί εγώ πάντα μπερδεύομαι με το νέο site της wind και πάω από την αναζήτηση, με έβγαλε εδώ, όπου δεν αναφέρει τίποτα για το 1gb. Καλό ότι έχουμε τουλάχιστον αυτή την επιλογή.


Δε μπερδεύεσαι μόνο εσύ, αλλά όλοι οι λογικοί άνθρωποι. Είναι προφανώς λάθος τοποθετημένα τα πακέτα προπληρωμένου internet κάτω από τα συμβόλαια. Κοίτα τη διαδρομή:

Κινητή > Για τον Ιδιώτη > *Προγράμματα Συμβολαίου* > WIND Mobile Broadband > Οικονομικά Προγράμματα > *Οικονομικά προγράμματα χωρίς συμβόλαιο* 

 :Laughing: 

Το σχεδιαστικό πρόβλημα υπήρχε και στο παλιό site με τα NS 2/7. Υποθέτω ότι ο υπεύθυνος για τη διάταξη της σελίδας, δεν το 'χει...

----------


## serfistas1

Μηπως ομως για την προσφορα περιμενουμε περισσποτερο απο 2 μηνες? Αυτο ιατι η προσφορα εγινε τον Μαρτιο οποτε μεχρι τοτε τι θα κανουμε?

----------


## cool11

> το πιο πιθανό είναι όλες οι εταιρείες να περιμένουν για να δουν πόσοι από τους "καλομαθημένους" της wind είναι διατεθειμένοι να τα σκάσουν για να μπουν σε κάποιο πακέτο. Μετά από κάνα δίμηνο προβλέπω ότι θα έχουμε καινούριες προσφορές (επιπέδου Q, 1€ τα 100mb)
> Αλήθεια ξέρει κανείς αν η συγκεκριμένη προσφορά της q θα συνεχιστεί και το 2011;


Ναι, ο κοσμος δεν ξερει πως να τα φερει βολτα, και περιμενουν οι εταιριες να παει κοσμος να κανει συμβολαια για ιντερνετ, και μαλιστα mobile internet? 
Χασανε!
Μονη περιπτωση και ο κοσμος να βολευτει για τις αναγκες του, και να μην πληρωνει κερατιατικα(ποιος θα βαλει ένα ακομη λογαριασμο στο κεφαλι του καθε μηνα?) ειναι να ξυπνησουν και να δωσουν σοβαρα πακετα προπληρωμενου ιντερνετ.

Anyway, ευτυχως που υπαρχει και το voda ολη μερα, γιατι μπαινει το 2011 και δεν θα ειχα τιποτε αλλο. Μεχρι να βρεθει κατι καλυτερο.

----------


## ipo

> ... (ποιος θα βαλει ένα ακομη λογαριασμο στο κεφαλι του καθε μηνα?) ...


Σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που θεωρεί πλεονέκτημα το να δώσει μία πάγια εντολή εξόφλησης και να εξοφλείται αυτόματα ο λογαριασμός του. Ή έστω να ξέρει ότι θα τον πληρώνει μεν κάθε μήνα, αλλά δε θα χρειάζεται να υπολογίζει στο ενδιάμεσο τα έξοδά του και να αγοράζει κάρτες ή να ενεργοποιεί πακέτα ομιλίας/internet.

----------


## nnn

για την ώρα η περίπτωση του Vodafone CU με 7€/200ΜΒ/30 ημέρες νομιζω είναι η καλύτερη για χρήση στο κινητό

----------


## DeMaitre

Ρε παίδες, να ρωτήσω κάτι;
Αυτή η προσφορά του CU για 100 δωρεάν MB ή 100 SMS με κάθε ανανέωση, λήγει 31/12 ή θα συνεχιστεί και με τον καινούργιο χρόνο;

----------


## grayden

> Ρε παίδες, να ρωτήσω κάτι;
> Αυτή η προσφορά του CU για 100 δωρεάν MB ή 100 SMS με κάθε ανανέωση, λήγει 31/12 ή θα συνεχιστεί και με τον καινούργιο χρόνο;


Προς το παρόν λήγει 31/12 και δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί παράταση.
Εγώ έκανα σήμερα ανανέωση και μου έστειλε μήνυμα ότι τα ΜΒ λήγουν στις 20/1.

----------


## agos1212

λετε παιδια να φαει κανενα κολλημα η WIND και να εχουμε για παντα internet?

----------


## DeMaitre

> λετε παιδια να φαει κανενα κολλημα η WIND και να εχουμε για παντα internet?


Από ποιο πλευρό κοιιμάσαι το βράδυ?!?  :Razz:

----------


## agos1212

εμενα μου εχουν κολλησει στα 1521mb και ειμαι ολη μερα μεσα..απο το κινητο σας μιλαω!!!με το htc μου

----------


## jap

Κάποιος ονειρευόταν και ευχόταν, τον ευχαριστούμε. Όπως αναφέρθηκε και εδώ, από σήμερα το πρωί όσοι έχουμε ενεργοποιημένη την εν λόγω προσφορά έχουμε +500ΜΒ για internet ως το τέλος του χρόνου. Τα 100ΜΒ έγιναν 600ΜΒ, τα 1,5GB έγιναν 2GB. Πρόβλημα να τα καταναλώσω δεν έχω, σήμερα το πρωί "έφαγα" ήδη 500.

........Auto merged post: jap πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> εμενα μου εχουν κολλησει στα 1521mb και ειμαι ολη μερα μεσα..απο το κινητο σας μιλαω!!!με το htc μου


Μήπως περίπου όσα ξόδεψες άλλα τόσα σου χάρισαν και σένα...

----------


## Xguru

Το θέμα είναι να υπάρχει η προσφορά και για το 2011, για να δούμε...

----------


## alexis_21

> Κάποιος ονειρευόταν και ευχόταν, τον ευχαριστούμε. Όπως αναφέρθηκε και εδώ, από σήμερα το πρωί όσοι έχουμε ενεργοποιημένη την εν λόγω προσφορά έχουμε +500ΜΒ για internet ως το τέλος του χρόνου. Τα 100ΜΒ έγιναν 600ΜΒ, τα 1,5GB έγιναν 2GB. Πρόβλημα να τα καταναλώσω δεν έχω, σήμερα το πρωί "έφαγα" ήδη 500.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: jap πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Μήπως περίπου όσα ξόδεψες άλλα τόσα σου χάρισαν και σένα...


Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση και εδώ, γιατί το άλλο θέμα στο φόρουμ θα μου ξέφευγε σίγουρα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## graphi

Καλή φάση!
Λέω και εγώ... πως γίνεται προχθές να απέμεναν 300mB και σήμερα 600mB;  :Razz: 

Πάντως, με τον καινούριο χρόνο και μέχρι να πέσει, αν πέσει, καινούρια προσφορά, θα φάμε γερή πίκρα· ειδικά όσοι δεν μπορούν να το αποφύγουν, θα το πλερώσουν ακριβά...  :Whip:

----------


## xolloth

έξυπνη παγίδα,σού λέει θά γλυκαθούν,θά έχουν συνηθίσει ένα χρόνο στό τσάμπα ίντερνετ,καί τώρα πού θά τούς τό κόψουμε τό τσάμπα θά συνεχίσουν αυτοί καί θά τούς τά πάρουμε χοντρά.

----------


## ipo

> έξυπνη παγίδα,σού λέει θά γλυκαθούν,θά έχουν συνηθίσει ένα χρόνο στό τσάμπα ίντερνετ,καί τώρα πού θά τούς τό κόψουμε τό τσάμπα θά συνεχίσουν αυτοί καί θά τούς τά πάρουμε χοντρά.


Δε θα το έλεγα παγίδα, αλλά σωστή πολιτική προώθησης. Δίνεις κάτι εύκολα στον πελάτη, ώστε να δει την αξία του και να πληρώσει την υπηρεσία, αν δει ότι τον εξυπηρετεί.

----------


## Morx

> Δε θα το έλεγα παγίδα, αλλά σωστή πολιτική προώθησης. Δίνεις κάτι εύκολα στον πελάτη, ώστε να δει την αξία του και να πληρώσει την υπηρεσία, αν δει ότι τον εξυπηρετεί.


Ακριβως και επειδη εγω, κατεβασα πολλα Gb και απροβληματιστα... απο την αρχη της υπηρεσιας, δε θα με πειραξει καθολου να πληρωσω, εφ'οσον η αξιοπιστια της data συνδεσης παραμεινει η ιδια για 100mb το μηνα που θα χρειαστω...

----------


## jap

Και η ημερομηνία λήξης άλλαξε, από 31/12/2010 έγινε 31/01/2011




> EXEIΣ 25 ΩPEΣ  KAI 1500 SMS ΠPOΣ F2G  KAI 54,58 MB ΠOY IΣXYOYN EΩΣ 31/01/2011

----------


## harris

Από μόνο του; ή έκανες κάποια ανανέωση;

----------


## Morx

πως μπορω να τσεκαρω και 'γω τι γινεται;

----------


## ipo

> πως μπορω να τσεκαρω και 'γω τι γινεται;


Διάβασες το πρώτο μήνυμα του νήματος;

----------


## Morx

> Διάβασες το πρώτο μήνυμα του νήματος;


Υπεθεσα οτι αλλαξε κατι καθως εστειλα μηνυμα εδω και 5 ωρες αλλα δεν πηρα απαντηση.

----------


## ipo

> Και η ημερομηνία λήξης άλλαξε, από 31/12/2010 έγινε 31/01/2011


Σε εμένα προστέθηκαν τα 500MByte, αλλά η ημερομηνία λήξης παραμένει 31/12/2010.

----------


## nnn

και σε εμένα ακόμα 31-12 λέει

----------


## jap

Στη μία κάρτα από τις 2 έχει συμβεί αυτό, στην οποία εξάντλησα ήδη τα ΄κανονικά' 1500 του μήνα. Η άλλη λέει κανονικά 31/12.

----------


## graphi

Και εμένα πήγε 31/1.

........Auto merged post: graphi πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Μάλλον χρονικά πάει, αφού το υπόλοιπό μου είναι ~500mB.

----------


## nnn

θέλω και εγώ, ακόμα 31-12 δείχνει

----------


## stud1118

πάντως εγώ που δεν τις είχα ανανεώσει καθόλου από τον Απρίλιο και μετά, μου σταμάτησε την προσφορά  :Sad: 
πήγα να βάλω 3 ευρώ και δεν μου ανανέωσε την προσφορά, παρά μου έφαγε τα λεφτά μετά από ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα στο internet.

----------


## harris

> πάντως εγώ που δεν τις είχα ανανεώσει καθόλου από τον Απρίλιο και μετά, μου σταμάτησε την προσφορά 
> πήγα να βάλω 3 ευρώ και δεν μου ανανέωσε την προσφορά, παρά μου έφαγε τα λεφτά μετά από ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα στο internet.


Καλύτερα να πάρεις τηλέφωνο γιατί μάλλον κάποιο λάθος έχουν κάνει.... Κι εγώ δεν έχω κάνει ανανέωση αλλά μια χαρά κανονικά παίζει ...

----------


## jap

> EXEIΣ 25 ΩPEΣ  KAI 1500 SMS ΠPOΣ F2G  KAI *449,90* MB ΠOY IΣXYOYN EΩΣ *31/01/2011*
> Time: 28/12/2010 16:26:11


Άρα να υποθέσουμε ότι η ημερομηνία λήξης αλλάζει όταν περάσουμε στα τελευταία 500. (και κάτι πρέπει να κάνω, γρήγορα τρώγονται τα έρμα...)

----------


## sotisdiv

Αγαπητή μας Wind, εσύ που είσαι η καλύτερη εταιρία στο χώρο (όχι σαν τους άλλους),
εσύ που κάνεις απίθανες προσφορές με σοβαρά νούμερα ΜΒ (όχι σαν τους άλλους)
κράτησε την προσφορά του 1,5GB για όλο το 2011.  :Embarassed: 

Ε φανταστική Wind;  :Worthy:

----------


## ipo

Αγαπητέ sotisdiv,

Ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σου λόγια.

Μιας και είσαι φανταστικός μας πελάτης και όχι σαν τους άλλους, θα σου προτείναμε κάποιο από τα πακέτα προπληρωμένου internet που μπορείς να δεις στην ιστοσελίδα μας. Κοστίζουν από 15 έως 60€ ανά μήνα, οπότε το κινητό internet θα σου έρθει το πολύ 700€ για το 2011.


Με τιμή,
Η αγαπητή σου Wind.


 :Razz:

----------


## Morx

> Με *μεγάλη* τιμή,
> Η αγαπητή σου Wind.


corrected.  :Very Happy: 


Αν τους ειναι πολλα τα 1.5Gb το μηνα, γιατι για την πλειοψηφια ειναι παααααααρα πολλα τα 1.5Gb [ειδικα χωρις tethering...] μια καλη προσφορα για το 2011 θα ηταν τα 200Mb το μηνα δωρεαν ή 500 ....

----------


## blade_

εχει κανει κανεις ανανεωση f2g τελευταια σε καταστημα wind?πηγα να ανανεωσω μια καρτουλα με ενα ευρω μιας κ δεν τη χρησιμοποιω και μου ζητησαν ως ελαχιστο 3 ευρω και οχι 1 που αναφερεται στη σελιδα τους κ τα χω ψιλοπαρει λιγακι...

----------


## ipo

> εχει κανει κανεις ανανεωση f2g τελευταια σε καταστημα wind?πηγα να ανανεωσω μια καρτουλα με ενα ευρω μιας κ δεν τη χρησιμοποιω και μου ζητησαν ως ελαχιστο 3 ευρω και οχι 1 που αναφερεται στη σελιδα τους κ τα χω ψιλοπαρει λιγακι...


Είναι υποχρεωμένοι να το κάνουν:



> *Ηλεκτρονική ανανέωση μέσω των καταστημάτων WIND*, με οποιαδήποτε ακέραια αξία χρόνου επιθυμείς *από μόλις 1€* έως 50€, χωρίς κωδικούς και κάρτες


Έπρεπε να απαιτήσεις ευγενικά να εφαρμόσουν τις ανακοινώσεις της εταιρείας στην οποία εργάζονται. Δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να αρνηθούν.

http://www.wind.com.gr/LeftMenu/kinh...u-omilias.aspx


Πριν από ένα χρόνο είχα πάει για ταυτοποίηση κινητού σε κατάστημα Wind. Δε δέχθηκαν ("δεν κάνουμε τώρα ταυτοποίηση, περάστε σε 15 μέρες"), οπότε κάλεσα επί τόπου το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών, ζήτησα προϊστάμενο και τον έβαλα να μιλήσει με τον προϊστάμενο του καταστήματος. Έτσι δέχθηκαν να κάνουν την ταυτοποίηση που ανέφεραν στην ιστοσελίδα τους και μου είχαν ανακοινώσει με SMS κάμποσες φορές.

Δε ζήτησαν καν συγγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία, αλλά είπαν: "Νομίζαμε ότι δεν είναι έτοιμο ακόμα το σύστημα για τις ταυτοποιήσεις.", ενώ τους είχα αναφέρει πιο πριν, ότι εδώ και εβδομάδες παρακινούσαν τον κόσμο να πάει για ταυτοποίηση, μέσω διαφημίσεων.

----------


## Sebu

Εγω μολις τωρα καλεσα το 1245 και μου ειπε οτι εχω διαθεσιμα




> 2.035 ΜΒ και 844ΚΒ διαθεσιμα μεχρι το τελος του μηνα


Απο ποτε εχουμε κατσαρα ΜΒ και μαλιστα μας δινουν και ΚΒ???

Δοκιμασα να στειλω και SMS αλλα μου ηρθε απαντηση οτι προσωρινα το συστημα δεν δουλευει και δεν μπορει να με ενημερωσει για το διαθεσιμο υπολοιπο ομιλιας, sms και MB.

Εχει ακουστει κατι για το 2011??? Γιατι σε 2 μερες αλλαζει ο χρονος.

----------


## ipo

Αφού φαίνεται ότι δεν το χρησιμοποιείς, τι σε νοιάζει;  :Razz:

----------


## Sebu

Με νοιαζει τωρα στο τελος να δω ποτε ληγει η καρτα, αν δουλευει ακομα και αν θα κανει κανενα νεο κολπο γκροσο (πχ 1gb free για ολο το 2011)  :Razz: 

Αληθεια εκτος Ελλαδας το 1,5gb free δουλευει ή οχι??? Με ενδιαφερει μονο το Data και οχι η τηλεφωνια/sms.

----------


## ipo

> Αληθεια εκτος Ελλαδας το 1,5gb free δουλευει ή οχι??? Με ενδιαφερει μονο το Data και οχι η τηλεφωνια/sms.


Βρήκαμε νέο παράδειγμα για τα λεξικά στο λήμμα "υπεραισιοδοξία".  :Razz: 

Δωρεάν 1,5 GByte mobile internet σε περιαγωγή; Αυτό ούτε Έλληνας πολιτικός σε προεκλογική εκστρατεία δεν τολμάει να το πει.  :Razz:

----------


## sotisdiv

> Δωρεάν 1,5 GByte mobile internet σε περιαγωγή; Αυτό ούτε Έλληνας πολιτικός σε προεκλογική εκστρατεία δεν τολμάει να το πει.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Worthy: 




Off Topic


		ipo γιατί έβγαλες το προηγούμενο avatar; :Mad:

----------


## blade_

> Είναι υποχρεωμένοι να το κάνουν:
> 
> 
> Έπρεπε να απαιτήσεις ευγενικά να εφαρμόσουν τις ανακοινώσεις της εταιρείας στην οποία εργάζονται. Δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να αρνηθούν.
> 
> http://www.wind.com.gr/LeftMenu/kinh...u-omilias.aspx
> 
> 
> Πριν από ένα χρόνο είχα πάει για ταυτοποίηση κινητού σε κατάστημα Wind. Δε δέχθηκαν ("δεν κάνουμε τώρα ταυτοποίηση, περάστε σε 15 μέρες"), οπότε κάλεσα επί τόπου το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών, ζήτησα προϊστάμενο και τον έβαλα να μιλήσει με τον προϊστάμενο του καταστήματος. Έτσι δέχθηκαν να κάνουν την ταυτοποίηση που ανέφεραν στην ιστοσελίδα τους και μου είχαν ανακοινώσει με SMS κάμποσες φορές.
> ...



δυστυχως ειναι για τον .....

ειχα ξεχασει να ανανεωσω την καρτουλα κ για καποιο λογο μου διεγραψαν το υπολοιπο που ειχα(10 ευρω κοντα) και συν τοις αλλοις στελνω σμσ για να δω ποσα mb εχω ακομα κ μου απανταει οτι δεν εχω δωρεαν υπολοιπο γενικως...

----------


## harris

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		ipo γιατί έβγαλες το προηγούμενο avatar;


Λόγω χριστουγέννων έκανε τον γάτο του άγιο Βασίλη  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

για στειλε λιγο κ τον αριθμο που στελνουμε σμσ(μηπως το χω λαθος) γιατι μπηκα μεσω του στικακιου κ δε βλεπω να με χρεωνει..

----------


## sotisdiv

> Λόγω χριστουγέννων έκανε τον γάτο του άγιο Βασίλη


Α.. ok  :Razz:

----------


## zoug100

Παιδες εγω τα 1500 sms και τα 1500 λεπτα ομιλιας θελω και ειμαι οκ.Τα ΜΒ να σας τα χαρισω αν θελετε  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Off Topic





> Α.. ok


Βάλε ντε κι εσύ ένα σκουφί στο avatar σου. Πολλοί στο aSDSLgr.com έχουμε γίνει αγιοβασιλιάτικοι εν όψει εορτών.  :Smile: 



........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Παιδες εγω τα 1500 sms και τα 1500 λεπτα ομιλιας θελω και ειμαι οκ.Τα ΜΒ να σας τα χαρισω αν θελετε


Έκλεισε φίλε.  :One thumb up:  Πάμε αύριο στη Wind να τους το πούμε, μήπως δεν το είχαν σκεφθεί.

"Η Wind χαρίζει σε κάθε δύο πελάτες 1500 sms, 1500 λεπτά ομιλίας και 1,5 GByte. Ελάτε με ένα φίλο σας και επιλέξτε τα GByte ή τα SMS/λεπτά."


Θα πηδηχτούμε από το παράθυρο παραμονές της αλλαγής του έτους, με αυτά που διαβάζουμε.  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## sotisdiv

Off Topic



Βάλε ντε κι εσύ ένα σκουφί στο avatar σου. Πολλοί στο aSDSLgr.com έχουμε γίνει αγιοβασιλιάτικοι εν όψει εορτών.  :Smile: 





Off Topic


		Fixed  :Razz:

----------


## ipo

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Βάλε ντε κι εσύ ένα σκουφί στο avatar σου. Πολλοί στο aSDSLgr.com έχουμε γίνει αγιοβασιλιάτικοι εν όψει εορτών. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Α γεια σου!  :One thumb up:

----------


## blade_

εστειλα υπ στο 1245 και μου δειχνει μονο υπολοιπο ΜΒ 500...why?

----------


## Sebu

Μην αγχωνεσαι. Εμενα απο χθες που δοκιμαζω μου λεε




> Η εγγραφη στη μοναδικη προσφορα του Wind F2G δεν ειναι προσωρινα εφικτη. Παρακαλω προσπαθηστε αργοτερα.


Αργοτερα, αργοτερα τρακαρανε δυο κοτερα.

Παρολα αυτα φωνητικα στο 1245 λεει τα σωστα.

----------


## panoc

> Μην αγχωνεσαι. Εμενα απο χθες που δοκιμαζω μου λεε
> 
> 
> 
> Αργοτερα, αργοτερα τρακαρανε δυο κοτερα.
> 
> Παρολα αυτα φωνητικα στο 1245 λεει τα σωστα.


εισαι σιγουρος οτι δε στελνεις κενο μυνημα?

πρεπει να γραψεις ΥΠ στο μηνυμα.

----------


## grigsgr

Παιδιά η WIND Πάντως ξεκίνησε και την καινούργια προσφορά. 
Άσχετη με μεγκαμπίτια αλλά σχετική με χρόνο ομιλίας.
Διπλάσιος χρόνος ομιλίας μέχρι τον Ιούνιο του 2011 σε κάθε πρώτη ανανέωση του μήνα που θα γίνεται.

----------


## panoc

εμεις σχετικα με μεγκαμπιτια θελουμε  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

> εμεις σχετικα με μεγκαμπιτια θελουμε




Off Topic


		με ολιγη απο trance αν γινεται :P

----------


## Sebu

> εμεις σχετικα με μεγκαμπιτια θελουμε


To αυτο  :Razz:

----------


## zoug100

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Βάλε ντε κι εσύ ένα σκουφί στο avatar σου. Πολλοί στο aSDSLgr.com έχουμε γίνει αγιοβασιλιάτικοι εν όψει εορτών. 
> 
> 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> ...


Απορω γιατι εισαι τοσο ειρωνικος φιλε.Προφανως απαγορευεται να λεμε οτιδηποτε εμεις.
Απλα επειδη εβλεπα που τα περισσοτερα παιδια ενδιαφερονταν να συνεχιστει η προσφορα για τα δωρεαν MB, ηθελα απλα να πω πως θα ηθελα να συνεχιστει καποια παρομοια προσφορα με χρονο ομιλιας και sms.Ειπα εγω καπου ολα αυτα που λες εσυ οτι ειπα;Ειπα εγω να πηγαινεις με καποιο φιλο σου να επιλεγεις κατι;Αν δεν καταλαβες το χιουμορ μου, οταν ειπα οτι χαριζω τα δωρεαν MB τοτε λυπαμαι αλλα δεν φταιω εγω.
Αν τωρα θελεις να πηδηχτεις απο το παραθυρο, ελευθερη χωρα ειμαστε, ο,τι θελεις μπορεις να κανεις...  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

> Απορω γιατι εισαι τοσο ειρωνικος φιλε.Προφανως απαγορευεται να λεμε οτιδηποτε εμεις.
> Απλα επειδη εβλεπα που τα περισσοτερα παιδια ενδιαφερονταν να συνεχιστει η προσφορα για τα δωρεαν MB, ηθελα απλα να πω πως θα ηθελα να συνεχιστει καποια παρομοια προσφορα με χρονο ομιλιας και sms.Ειπα εγω καπου ολα αυτα που λες εσυ οτι ειπα;Ειπα εγω να πηγαινεις με καποιο φιλο σου να επιλεγεις κατι;Αν δεν καταλαβες το χιουμορ μου, οταν ειπα οτι χαριζω τα δωρεαν MB τοτε λυπαμαι αλλα δεν φταιω εγω.
> Αν τωρα θελεις να πηδηχτεις απο το παραθυρο, ελευθερη χωρα ειμαστε, ο,τι θελεις μπορεις να κανεις...


Πριν συνεχίσεις τους χαρακτηρισμούς και την επίθεση, επίτρεψέ με να σου πω ότι απάντησα με την ίδια ευτράπελη διάθεση που ήταν και το δικό σου αρχικό μήνυμα. Μέρες που είναι, ίσως θα ήταν καλό να χαλαρώσεις λίγο και να γελάς με τα αστεία.  :Smile:

----------


## zoug100

> Πριν συνεχίσεις τους χαρακτηρισμούς και την επίθεση, επίτρεψέ με να σου πω ότι απάντησα με την ίδια ευτράπελη διάθεση που ήταν και το δικό σου αρχικό μήνυμα. Μέρες που είναι, ίσως θα ήταν καλό να χαλαρώσεις λίγο και να γελάς με τα αστεία.


Καμια επιθεση. Απλα και εσυ αν σου μιλουσε καποιος ετσι και χωρις μαλιστα να εχεις πει κατι κακο, δεν νομιζω να σου αρεσε. Αυτα. Μια χαρα χαλαρος ειμαι, αλλα με ενοχλησε το υφος σου.Αλλα εφοσον μου λες πως δεν το ειπες ειρωνικα, για μενα θεωρειται ληξαν το θεμα.

----------


## ipo

Δύο προσφορές από το F2G που μου ήρθαν με SMS:




> ΚΕΡΔΙΣΕ ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΟΜΙΛΙΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΝΑΝΕΩΣΗ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΗΝΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΝΙΟ! ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΛΕΠΤΟ! ΑΝΑΝΕΩΣΕ ΤΩΡΑ!





> ΤΩΡΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΑΠΟΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΑΝΑΝΕΩΣΗ 5 ΕΥΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ 1500 ΛΕΠΤΑ & 1500 SMS ΠΡΟΣ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ F2G KAI TON ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟ. ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΝΕΩΣΕΤΕ! ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!


Τέρμα οι παχιές αγελάδες απ' ό,τι λένε.

........Auto merged post: ipo πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Καμια επιθεση. Απλα και εσυ αν σου μιλουσε καποιος ετσι και χωρις μαλιστα να εχεις πει κατι κακο, δεν νομιζω να σου αρεσε. Αυτα. Μια χαρα χαλαρος ειμαι, αλλα με ενοχλησε το υφος σου.Αλλα εφοσον μου λες πως δεν το ειπες ειρωνικα, για μενα θεωρειται ληξαν το θεμα.


Λυπάμαι αν ένιωσες προσβολή από όσα έγραψα και χαίρομαι που λύθηκε η παρεξήγηση.

Υ.Γ.: Σκουφί δεν έχεις βάλει.  :Razz:

----------


## kx5

Δυστυχώς σαν εξαρτημένος - που με κατάντησε η Wind  :Razz:  - έπεσα στα νύχια της Voda με το 1GB-10 ευρώ/μήνα. 
Ίδια προσφορά έχει και η Wind, αλλά δε θα τους κάνω τη χάρη να παραμείνω  :Evil:

----------


## nnn

μην το παρακάνουμε όμως, μας χάρισαν (όσοι προλάβαμε το 1.5 GB) σχεδόν έναν χρόνο και μάλλον θα έχουμε άλλα 500 ΜΒ για τον Γενάρη

----------


## ipo

> Δυστυχώς σαν εξαρτημένος - που με κατάντησε η Wind  - έπεσα στα νύχια της Voda με το 1GB-10 ευρώ/μήνα. 
> Ίδια προσφορά έχει και η Wind, αλλά δε θα τους κάνω τη χάρη να παραμείνω


Εννοείς τις προσφορές που συνδυάζονται μόνο με πρόγραμμα συμβολαίου;

----------


## kx5

Ναι, πρέπει να έχεις συμβόλαιο με πάγιο <22 ευρώ.

----------


## zoug100

> Υ.Γ.: Σκουφί δεν έχεις βάλει.


Δεν μου ειπατε πως γινεται.  :Razz:

----------


## button

> μην το παρακάνουμε όμως, μας χάρισαν (όσοι προλάβαμε το 1.5 GB) σχεδόν έναν χρόνο και μάλλον θα έχουμε άλλα 500 ΜΒ για τον Γενάρη


Θα τα έχουμε ωμός :Thinking:  

Εδώ ήρθε το μήνυμα και δεν βλέπω τίποτα για 500ΜΒ  

TΩPA OΛOI AΠOΛAMBANETE AYTOMATA ME ANANEΩΣH 5 EYPΩ KAI ΠANΩ 1500 ΛEΠTA & 1500 SMS ΠPOΣ OΛO TO  F2G KAI TON IANOYAPIO. MHN ΞEXAΣETE NA ANANEΩΣETE! XPONIA ΠOΛΛA!



Και ελπίζω να μην πειράξουν το 1GB 15€ Γιατι τότε δεν εχω δουλεία με την WIND

----------


## sotisdiv

Κάνω έκκληση στη Διαχείριση του Φόρουμ να στείλει επιστολή στη Wind για παράταση της προσφοράς του 1,5GB για ακόμη 1 έτος. Δεν θα τους απειλήσετε, απλά θα τους ξεκαθαρίσετε οτι δεν πρόκειται να ξαναδημοσιεύσετε Δελτία Τύπου και Προσφορών  :Razz:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## jap

Και διπλασιασμό, και διπλασιασμό, τα 1,5 + 0,5 GB από 2 κάρτες έφυγαν σε μιάμιση μέρα....  :Razz:

----------


## blade_

για να καταλαβω σε ολους εμας τους 1.5gb καταργηθηκε το 1.5 κ πηγε 500 αυτοματα?

----------


## jap

Όχι, τα 1,5 GB του Δεκεμβρίου έγιναν 2 GB. Για όσους είχαν 100 ΜΒ έγιναν 600. Επίσης, όσοι τα κατανάλωσαν και τους έμειναν τα τελευταία 500 MB, άλλαξε και η ημερομηνία λήξης και έγινε 31/1/11.

----------


## DeMaitre

> Βάζεις λοιπόν 5€, στα κάνει 10€ και σου δίνει 1500 λεπτά και sms προς F2G. Τέρμα οι παχιές αγελάδες απ' ό,τι λένε.


*
Προσοχή στην παγίδα παιδιά!!!*
Ο διπλάσιος χρόνος δεν ενσωματώνεται στον αρχικό και έχει διάρκεια *30 ημέρες*!
Εγώ ανανέωσα προχθές 20 ευρώ. Το υπόλοιπο χρόνου ομιλίας που μου εμφανίζει σήμερα το 1245 είναι *21,53 EUR μέχρι 29/12* και το υπόλοιπο bonus χρόνου ομιλίας που μου εμφανίζει σήμερα το 1237 είναι *17,52 EUR έως 28/1*.

* _Ευτυχώς το κόστος της χρήσης που κάνω αφαιρείται πρώτα από τον bonus χρόνο, οπότε στο τέλος του μήνα παίζει να μου έχουν περισσέψει χρήματα από την ανανέωση για να τα χρησιμοποιήσω τον Φλεβάρη..._

----------


## jap

Μήπως δεν έχεις F2G αλλά τη νέα καρτοκινητή;

----------


## DeMaitre

> Μήπως δεν έχεις F2G αλλά τη νέα καρτοκινητή;


Εσύ έχεις F2G και παρατήρησες κάτι διαφορετικό στις χρεώσεις;
Γιατί εμένα τρία χρόνια τώρα F2G είναι το νουμεράκι μου...  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

> *
> Προσοχή στην παγίδα παιδιά!!!*
> Ο διπλάσιος χρόνος δεν ενσωματώνεται στον αρχικό και έχει διάρκεια *30 ημέρες*!
> Εγώ ανανέωσα προχθές 20 ευρώ. Το υπόλοιπο χρόνου ομιλίας που μου εμφανίζει σήμερα το 1245 είναι *21,53 EUR μέχρι 29/12* και το υπόλοιπο bonus χρόνου ομιλίας που μου εμφανίζει σήμερα το 1237 είναι *17,52 EUR έως 28/1*.
> 
> * _Ευτυχώς το κόστος της χρήσης που κάνω αφαιρείται πρώτα από τον bonus χρόνο, οπότε στο τέλος του μήνα παίζει να μου έχουν περισσέψει χρήματα από την ανανέωση για να τα χρησιμοποιήσω τον Φλεβάρη..._


Καλά που μας το θύμησες. Και στην προηγούμενη προσφορά της Καρτοκινητής Wind αναφερόταν ότι το ποσό-δώρο πιστώνεται μόνο για χρόνο ομιλίας και όχι για χρήση internet, ενώ λήγει μετά από 15 μέρες. Λογικά το ίδιο θα ισχύει και για την προσφορά του F2G, αλλά δεν το έχουμε δει ακόμα γραμμένο.

----------


## jap

Είναι λίγο περίεργοι οι όροι (κι εγώ δεν χρησιμοποιώ καθημερινά ούτε F2G ούτε Wind γενικά, οπότε δεν είμαι εξοικειωμένος με τα συστήματα και τις προσφορές τους - ούτε ήξερα ότι υπήρχαν προσφορές διπλασιασμού). Έχω κάρτα που είχε 8 λεπτά υπόλοιπο, έβαλα 5 ευρώ και σήμερα έχει 9 ευρώ στρογγυλά, δηλ. 0,08 + 2 x 4,46 και τα εμφανίζει σαν υπόλοιπο στο 1269, δηλ. μια χαρά ενσωματωμένα.
Στο 1237 μόλις έλεγξα και βγάζει 5,00 ευρώ. Άκρη δεν βγάζω.

----------


## graphi

> Καλά που μας το θύμησες. Και στην προηγούμενη προσφορά της Καρτοκινητής Wind αναφερόταν ότι το ποσό-δώρο πιστώνεται μόνο για χρόνο ομιλίας και όχι για χρήση internet, ενώ λήγει μετά από 15 μέρες. Λογικά το ίδιο θα ισχύει και για την προσφορά του F2G, αλλά δεν το έχουμε δει ακόμα γραμμένο.


Και εγώ έκανα υπολογισμούς, τώρα που τελειώνει το εύσταλτο 1,5gB, ότι θα περνάω με 1gB/μήνα για δύο μήνες με 15€:
Αλλαγή σε καρτοκινητή από F2G,
15€ με διπλασιασμό 30€,
-15€ 1gB για ένα μήνα
και το τελευταίο δεκαπεντάρι τον άλλον μήνα  :Razz: 

Άκυρο! Σχέδιο β:
Πάω σε Q card που τα 100mB κοστίζουν 1€. Μια χαρά  :Very Happy: 

Με τα μέχρι στιγμής δεδομένα βεβαίως βεβαίως...  :Smile:

----------


## mpapouts

Γιατί έχει ανακοινώσει η Q ότι η προσφορά θα ισχύει και το 2011;

----------


## panoc

> Και εγώ έκανα υπολογισμούς, τώρα που τελειώνει το εύσταλτο 1,5gB, ότι θα περνάω με 1gB/μήνα για δύο μήνες με 15€:
> Αλλαγή σε καρτοκινητή από F2G,
> 15€ με διπλασιασμό 30€,
> -15€ 1gB για ένα μήνα
> και το τελευταίο δεκαπεντάρι τον άλλον μήνα


ετσι το σκεφτηκα και εγω. στην ουσια βγαινει 7,5Ε το μηνα για 1GB δηλαδη 90Ε το χρονο.

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ομως εαν βαζοντας 15Ε διπλασιαζεται το πραγματικο αντιτιμο στη καρτα ή απλα διπλασιζεται ο χρονος ομιλιας (δηλαδη μετραει το μισο).

καποιος με wind νεα καρτοκινητη μπορει να μας διαφωτισει ?

ΥΓ
βεβαια, απο οτι κοιταξα στο site της wind, ο διπλασιος χρονος ομιλιας ειναι για 15 μερες μετα την ανανεωση...

το οποιο σημαινει οτι βαζουμε 10Ε διπλασιζαονται, ενεργοποιουμε το 1GB στο καπακι και μενουν 5Ε, τα οποια εαν δε χρησιμοποιησουμε χανονται μετα απο 15 μερες.

αρα εαν γινεται ετσι μας βγαινει 10Ε ο μηνας για 1GB, 120Ε το χρονο, οχι τελεια αλλά οχι και ασχημα.

----------


## ipo

Μάλλον δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον επιπλέον χρόνο ομιλίας για πακέτο internet. Οπότε αν βάλεις 10 ευρω (που θα γίνουν 20) δε θα μπορείς να ενεργοποιήσεις το πακέτο του 1GB των 15€.

----------


## panoc

και εγω αυτο υποψιαζομαι αλλα με τρωει να το δοκιμασω  :Razz:

----------


## button

το 1GB γίνεται και απο F2GO4  η έκανα πατάτα και έβαλα 10€

........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

που στέλνω μήνυμα για υπόλοιπο  ΜΒ να δω μετα απο μηνες τι εχω

----------


## panoc

> το 1GB γίνεται και απο F2GO4  η έκανα πατάτα και έβαλα 10€
> 
> ........Auto merged post: button πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> που στέλνω μήνυμα για υπόλοιπο  ΜΒ να δω μετα απο μηνες τι εχω


στελνεις ΥΠ στο 1245

----------


## button

EXEIΣ 25 ΩPEΣ  KAI 1500 SMS ΠPOΣ F2G  KAI 511,39 MB ΠOY IΣXYOYN EΩΣ 31/12/2010

Αχ αν το ήξερα οτι και για αυτό το μηνά έδιναν 500ΜΒ θα τα έτρωγα  αλλά πάντως βλέπω οτι τα 1,5GB το μηνά με fyletikesmaxes/ADSLgr/myphone/hlektronika/ και εφαρμογές για κινητό είμαι στο όριο

----------


## nnn

:Thinking: 
αυτό ανέβηκε πριν 5 ώρες
http://twitter.com/windhellas

βρε λες να υπάρχει ο Άι Βασίλης ?
 :Razz:

----------


## harris

> βρε λες να υπάρχει ο Άι Βασίλης ?


Βρε λες; Εγώ είχα στείλει γράμμα πάντως, καλού κακού  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## nnn

Ο Αι Βασιλης εφερε 500ΜΒ μεχρι 31-1
Nice Wind

----------


## ipo

> Ο Αι Βασιλης εφερε 500ΜΒ μεχρι 31-1
> Nice Wind


Επιβεβαιώνω. Μηδενίστηκαν τα λεπτά ομιλίας και τα SMS που ίσχυαν μέχρι τέλος Δεκέμβρη και προστέθηκαν μόνο δεδομένα (500 MByte μέχρι τέλος Γενάρη).

Για να έχει κάποιος λεπτά ομιλίας και SMS προς F2G, μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να κάνει ανανέωση τουλάχιστον 5€, όπως μας ενημέρωσαν σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα.

----------


## graphi

> το 1GB γίνεται και απο F2GO4  η έκανα πατάτα και έβαλα 10€
> [...]


Εννοείς πως θες να δοκιμάσεις με διπλασιασμό να βάλεις το 1gB για 1 μήνα με 15€; Αν κατάλαβα καλά, τότε:
http://www.wind.com.gr/Left-Menu/%CE...%B9%CE%BF.aspx

----------


## jap

Απογοητεύτηκα πλήρως... Από τα μηνύματά σας νόμιζα ότι είχε βάλει άλλα 500 (στα 500 που έχει δώσει από τις αρχές της εβδομάδας).  :Razz:  Τέλος πάντων, καλό ήταν όσο κράτησε, bye-bye Wind!

----------


## Billmg81

> Ο Αι Βασιλης εφερε 500ΜΒ μεχρι 31-1
> Nice Wind


Μια χαρά! Πάνω που το είχα πάρει απόφαση ότι δεν θα μπαίνω καθόλου στο internet ή θα μπαίνω ελάχιστα από το κινητό ήρθαν τα 500MB ουρανοκατέβατα!  :One thumb up: 



Off Topic


		Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους με Υγεία

----------


## kx5

> Ο Αι Βασιλης εφερε 500ΜΒ μεχρι 31-1
> Nice Wind


'Όντως  :One thumb up:  Ας ελπίσουμε να μας ετοιμάσει κάτι καινούριο μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα.

----------


## Sebu

Σκεφτειτε απλα, αν δεν ετοιμασει κατι, τοτε ολες αυτες οι καρτες που ενεργοποιηθηκαν περσι λογω του τζαμπα 1,5gb θα σταματησουν να χρησιμοποιουνται και πολυ πιθανο να καταργηθουν.

Δεν νομιζω οτι τους συμφερει  :Wink: 

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους, ευτυχισμενο το 2011 με υγεια.

----------


## ipo

> Σκεφτειτε απλα, αν δεν ετοιμασει κατι, τοτε ολες αυτες οι καρτες που ενεργοποιηθηκαν περσι λογω του τζαμπα 1,5gb θα σταματησουν να χρησιμοποιουνται και πολυ πιθανο να καταργηθουν.
> 
> Δεν νομιζω οτι τους συμφερει


Αν τα στατιστικά τους δείχνουν ότι ο κόσμος δεν χρησιμοποιεί τις κάρτες για εισερχόμενες (τέλη τερματισμού) ή εξερχόμενες κλήσεις από/προς άλλα δίκτυα, τότε δεν υπάρχει μεγάλο κέρδος από το να στηρίζουν συνδρομητές που δεν φέρνουν κέρδη στην εταιρεία, πέρα από τη διατήρηση της συνδρομητικής βάσης (δεν την υποτιμώ).

Πιστεύω ότι στόχος της προσφοράς ήταν να δημιουργήσει κουλτούρα mobile internet, την οποία θα χρεώσει κατόπιν. Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να διώξει τους τζαμπατζήδες που επιβαρύνουν το δίκτυό της και να κρατήσει με χαμηλό κόστος όσους είναι διατεθειμένοι να πληρώσουν κάποιο τίμημα και παράλληλα να φέρνουν έσοδα από κλήσεις/sms στην εταιρεία.

Π.χ. αν χρεώσει 3€ το 1,5 GByte θα είναι ανταγωνιστική υπηρεσία (παραμένει όμως αντικειμενικά ακριβή) και θα κρατήσει κάποιο κόσμο, σε συνδυασμό με τα 1500 λεπτά ομιλίας/sms με την ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας.

----------


## Sebu

Αυτη η τιμη δεν θα παιξει.

Εδω και 15 ημερες μου ερχονται μηνυματα στο κινητο, να περασω απο καταστημα Wind για να εκμεταλλευθω την "μοναδικη" προσφορα για ενα ολοκληρο χρονο να εχω mobile internet (με usb stick) 1gb το μήνα με κοστος 9,99 ευρω το μηνα. Δλδ συνολικα 120 ευρω.

Αρα το να δωσει στις υπαρχουσες καρτες πχ 1,5gb και 1500+1500 με 3-5 ευρω, θα καταδικαζε το εταιρο προϊον της.

----------


## sdikr

> Αν τα στατιστικά τους δείχνουν ότι ο κόσμος δεν χρησιμοποιεί τις κάρτες για εισερχόμενες (τέλη τερματισμού) ή εξερχόμενες κλήσεις από/προς άλλα δίκτυα, τότε δεν υπάρχει μεγάλο κέρδος από το να στηρίζουν συνδρομητές που δεν φέρνουν κέρδη στην εταιρεία, πέρα από τη διατήρηση της συνδρομητικής βάσης (δεν την υποτιμώ).
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι στόχος της προσφοράς ήταν να δημιουργήσει κουλτούρα mobile internet, την οποία θα χρεώσει κατόπιν. Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να διώξει τους τζαμπατζήδες που επιβαρύνουν το δίκτυό της και να κρατήσει με χαμηλό κόστος όσους είναι διατεθειμένοι να πληρώσουν κάποιο τίμημα και παράλληλα να φέρνουν έσοδα από κλήσεις/sms στην εταιρεία.
> 
> Π.χ. αν χρεώσει 3€ το 1,5 GByte θα είναι ανταγωνιστική υπηρεσία (παραμένει όμως αντικειμενικά ακριβή) και θα κρατήσει κάποιο κόσμο, σε συνδυασμό με τα 1500 λεπτά ομιλίας/sms με την ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας.


με 3 ευρώ να δώσει 500mb  ίσως,

----------


## kx5

> με 3 ευρώ να δώσει 500mb  ίσως,


Πολύ καλό για να είναι αληθινό.
Μακάρι να γίνει κάτι παρόμοιο, έστω και πιο ακριβό.

----------


## panoc

> με 3 ευρώ να δώσει 500mb  ίσως,


και αυτο ειναι μια χαρα, ακριβο μεν αλλα για την ωρα αποδεκτο για καποιον που χρησιμοποει 1-2 ΣΚ internet οταν δε βρισκεται σπιτι του ή για μερικες ωρες τη μερα.

----------


## sdikr

> και αυτο ειναι μια χαρα, ακριβο μεν αλλα για την ωρα αποδεκτο για καποιον που χρησιμοποει 1-2 ΣΚ internet οταν δε βρισκεται σπιτι του ή για μερικες ωρες τη μερα.


πχ η q  είχε με 1€  100mb  (που κακά τα ψέματα για Mobile  είναι στα όρια να το περάσεις ή όχι)

----------


## panoc

τα 100 ειναι πολυ λίγα, και εγω τα χρησιμοποιω με tethering για 1-2 μερες (καλη ωρα τωρα που ειμαι στο πατρικο) το μηνα και δε φτανουν ουτε για αστειο.

----------


## serfistas1

Σε μενα παντως με ανανεωση 10 ευρω εχω και 10 ευρω επιπλεον και 1500+1500 γραφπτα και ομιλια σε F2G που δινει σε ολους. Για το Ιντερνετ τσεκαρισμενο δινει 500ΜΒ και αν στειλεις ΥΠ στο 1245 σου αναφερει ποσα ΜΒ εχεις...Απο οτι φαινεται καθε μηνα με ανανεωση εκτος απο τα 1500 και το διπλασιο επιπλεον χρονο θα εχουμε σιγουρα και τα 500ΜΒ. Τελεια...

----------


## mpapouts

Άρα το πιο πιθανό σενάριο είναι να δίνει 500ΜΒ το μήνα, εφόσον έχεις κάνει ανανέωση.
Το ερώτημα είναι με ποια ελάχιστη ανανέωση;

----------


## Morx

δεν ξερω για εσας αλλα πριν απο λιγη ωρα απεκτησα προβλημα μπαινοντας σε οποιαδηποτε σελιδα μεσα απο τον android browser... εμφανιζει το κινητο μου οτι υπηρξε προβλημα εμφανισης της σελιδας...
"Below is a rendering of the page up to the first error"
και απο εκει και μετα τιποτε αλλο.

Δεν εχω προσβαση στα e-mail μου απο την εφαρμογη του froyo, ουτε youtube, msn ουτε καν το widget του καιρου....


καμια ιδεα; Τι διαολο! [Υπολοιπο 480μΒ - υπολοιπο καρτας 9ευρω.]

----------


## nnn

δεν έχω προβλημα, πιθανόν να έχει πρόβλημα η περιοχή σου

----------


## Morx

> δεν έχω προβλημα, πιθανόν να έχει πρόβλημα η περιοχή σου


Κατάρα ... ειναι αρκετα περιεργο και τοσες μερες στο πατρικο, δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα...ο_Ο

--->

----------


## nnn

Καθάρισε την cache του browser.

----------


## Morx

> Καθάρισε την cache του browser.


clear cache, reboot, clear application data.

Τα ιδια παλι... μονο απο wifi [Forthnet] ειναι ενταξει... :Thinking:

----------


## ipo

Δοκίμασε να απενεργοποιήσεις και τις δύο συνδέσεις data από τις ρυθμίσεις (3G & WiFi), κάνε reboot και κατόπιν ενεργοποίησε μόνο τα 3G data.

----------


## Morx

> Δοκίμασε να απενεργοποιήσεις και τις δύο συνδέσεις data από τις ρυθμίσεις (3G & WiFi), κάνε reboot και κατόπιν ενεργοποίησε μόνο τα 3G data.


τα ιδια παλι.... πωωω τα εχω παρει λεμε  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

κάτι παίχτηκε στο κινητό σου

----------


## graphi

> πχ η q  είχε με 1€  100mb  (που κακά τα ψέματα για Mobile  είναι στα όρια να το περάσεις ή όχι)


Γνωρίζει κανείς αν ενεργοποιηθεί δύο φορές η προσφορά, ο όγκος θα προστεθεί; Γιατί διαφορετικά δεν κάνουμε δουλειά...

----------


## jap

Μόνο τα SMS και τα λεπτά ομιλίας ανανεώνονται έως 4 φορές (1 αρχική που δίνει και 100mb και άλλες 3), τα mb δεν αυξάνονται.

----------


## button

τα 100ΜΒ της Q πως τα ενεργοποιώ  :Confused:

----------


## prodromosfan

Off Topic


		sms 1500 στο 12200

----------


## nnn

Με τη νέα οικονομική επιλογή 1500 λεπτά ομιλίας & 1500 SMS, προς WIND & Q και 100ΜΒ ανά αριθμό είναι δικά σας. Το μόνο που έχετε να κάνετε είναι να στείλετε αμέσως SMS γράφοντας «1500» στο 12200 ή να καλέστε στο 12200 και να ακολουθήστε τις ηχογραφημένες οδηγίες!

----------


## Morx

> κάτι παίχτηκε στο κινητό σου


Το δοκιμασα τελικα, στο k800i που εχω σαν δευτερη συσκευη και εκει ειναι ολα ενταξει... τι μπορει να "στραβωσε" ... 25 μερες το εχω το android κινητο.

Καμια ιδεα; Εψαξα γενικα στο ιντερνετ αλλα δεν βρηκα ακρη...

----------


## nnn

δοκίμασε με κάποιον άλλον Browser από το market και αν δεν παίξει πάλι κάνε factory restore

----------


## Morx

> δοκίμασε με κάποιον άλλον Browser από το market και αν δεν παίξει πάλι κάνε factory restore


καποια λιστα με τα APN Της wind για data ;;
καποια αλλη λυση περαν του factory reset ;;

----------


## nnn

gint.b-online.gr
είναι το APN

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

αλλά δεν φταίει η σύνδεση, από ότι είδα σου βγάζει errors

----------


## Morx

> gint.b-online.gr
> είναι το APN
> 
> ........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> αλλά δεν φταίει η σύνδεση, από ότι είδα σου βγάζει errors


Κι ομως κατι παιχτηκε με το Toggle Data widget  :Wink: 

εφταιγε το apn που αλλαξε και ελειπαν καποια πεδια, βρηκα ολα τα απαραιτητα για το gint.b-online.gr που επρεπε να εχει στο google τελικα και τα περασα... οποτε τωρα ειναι ολα καλα, για την ωρα.... τουλαχιστον  :Very Happy:

----------


## nnn

α οκ, φαίνεται πως σου άλλαζε και άλλα εκτός από το όνομα του APN για να κλείνει τα data, λογικά είσαι οκ

........Auto merged post: nnn πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

δοκίμασε αυτό για εύκολο άνοιγμα/κλείσιμο, απλά αλλάζει το όνομα χωρίς να πειράζει κάτι άλλο
http://www.androlib.com/android.appl...noo-jmnzq.aspx

----------


## gerstavros

Off Topic





> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν ενεργοποιηθεί δύο φορές η προσφορά, ο όγκος θα προστεθεί; Γιατί διαφορετικά δεν κάνουμε δουλειά...


μην στεναχωριεσαι, προς το παρον ειναι απεριοριστο :Wink:  δν χρεώνεσαι αν τα ξεπερασεις



Edit: [ by nnn, αφορά μόνο Q cards ]

----------


## Morx

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> μην στεναχωριεσαι, προς το παρον ειναι απεριοριστο δν χρεώνεσαι αν τα ξεπερασεις


δηλαδη τα 420 που λεει οτι μου απομενουν ειναι εικονικα; ο_Ο

----------


## gerstavros

> δηλαδη τα 420 που λεει οτι μου απομενουν ειναι εικονικα; ο_Ο


o graphi ρώτησε για την Q. Για την Q μονο ισχύει αυτο που είπα

----------


## Morx

> o graphi ρώτησε για την Q. Για την Q μονο ισχύει αυτο που είπα


Μμμμαλιστα... γραψε λαθος τοτε ^^

----------


## jap

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> μην στεναχωριεσαι, προς το παρον ειναι απεριοριστο δν χρεώνεσαι αν τα ξεπερασεις


Να σε ρωτήσω κι εγώ, πότε το διαπίστωσες αυτό που γράφεις; Γιατί και στα πακετάκια NS2 και NS7 ίσχυε αυτό παλιότερα, όχι όμως από το καλοκαίρι και μετά που έβαλαν το νέο σύστημα χρέωσης. Αν ισχύει ακόμα, είναι πολύ καλό  :One thumb up:

----------


## gerstavros

> Να σε ρωτήσω κι εγώ, πότε το διαπίστωσες αυτό που γράφεις; Γιατί και στα πακετάκια NS2 και NS7 ίσχυε αυτό παλιότερα, όχι όμως από το καλοκαίρι και μετά που έβαλαν το νέο σύστημα χρέωσης. Αν ισχύει ακόμα, είναι πολύ καλό


Ξαναλέω ότι αυτό ισχύει μόνο για την Q
Ας επεξεργαστεί κάποιος moderator το post μου

----------


## jap

Σαφέστατο είναι ότι γράφεις για την Q, αλλά από το καλοκαίρι αναβαθμίστηκαν τα συστήματα χρέωσης και της Q και της Wind, για αυτό το συνδυάζω και ρωτάω. Υποθέτω ότι ισχύει τώρα και δεν το έχεις διαπιστώσει την άνοιξη, οπότε είναι καλό. (προσωπικά έχω καρτούλες και Q και Wind και vodafone για αυτή τη δουλειά, στης Q δεν είχα δώσει σημασία γιατί για τη δική μου χρήση τα 100 MB φεύγουν σε μισή ώρα μέσα, αλλά τώρα το βρίσκω ενδιαφέρον  :Smile:  - μέχρι το Πάσχα που θα το χρειαστούμε ξανά βέβαια θα δούμε τι θα ισχύει)

----------


## gerstavros

> Σαφέστατο είναι ότι γράφεις για την Q, αλλά από το καλοκαίρι αναβαθμίστηκαν τα συστήματα χρέωσης και της Q και της Wind, για αυτό το συνδυάζω και ρωτάω. Υποθέτω ότι ισχύει τώρα και δεν το έχεις διαπιστώσει την άνοιξη, οπότε είναι καλό. (προσωπικά έχω καρτούλες και Q και Wind και vodafone για αυτή τη δουλειά, στης Q δεν είχα δώσει σημασία γιατί για τη δική μου χρήση τα 100 MB φεύγουν σε μισή ώρα μέσα, αλλά τώρα το βρίσκω ενδιαφέρον  - μέχρι το Πάσχα που θα το χρειαστούμε ξανά βέβαια θα δούμε τι θα ισχύει)


Τα έλεγξα και τα δύο τον αύγουστο. Στην wind έχουνε φυσικά μετρητές, αφού σ λένε και το υπόλοιπο, το οποίο αν το περασεις χρεώνεσαι. Στην Q δεν έχουνε, γι αυτό και δεν λένε το υπόλοιπο. Τον αύγουστο κατανάλωσα καμια 400 MB, και τώρα τον νοέμβρη κατάφερα και τα ξεπέρασα τα 100 κι απο το κινητο (με youtube, αλλιώς με καθημερινή χρήση κ opera turbo εγώ δν ξεπερνάω τα 50MB). Στην ουσία η Q δίνει απεριόριστη πρόσβαση στο ίντερνετ σε όλους, ανεξάρτητα απ την προσφορά του 1€, ελεος :Whistle:

----------


## alexis_21

> Στην wind έχουνε φυσικά μετρητές... Στην Q δεν έχουνε, γι αυτό και δεν λένε το υπόλοιπο.


Παρεμπιπτόντως η Q είναι η Wind.

----------


## harris

> Παρεμπιπτόντως η Q είναι η Wind.


Όχι ακριβώς  :Wink:  Γι'αυτό και οι διαφορές  :Wink:

----------


## harris

> Ο Αι Βασιλης εφερε 500ΜΒ μεχρι 31-1
> Nice Wind


Μόλις έστειλε κενό στο 1242 και μου γύρισε μήνυμα ότι δεν έχω δωρεάν υπόλοιπο  :Blink:

----------


## panoc

στειλε ΥΠ στο 1245 για να δεις το υπολοιπο σου.

----------


## harris

> στειλε ΥΠ στο 1245 για να δεις το υπολοιπο σου.


Εντάξει  :Embarassed:  αλλά μην το πεις παραέξω μόνο, ΟΚ;  :Crazy:   :ROFL:

----------


## button

πως βάζω τα 100ΜΒ της Q  :Confused:

----------


## gerstavros

Off Topic





> πως βάζω τα 100ΜΒ της Q


πήγαινε στο σωστό forum
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3915597

----------


## Sebu

Πως μπορω να στειλω "μοναδες" απο συμβολαιο Wind στο καρτοκινητο??? Μπορω να στειλω οτι ποσο θελω?? Ή υπαρχει προτυποποιημενη "ταριφα"?

----------


## zorz_skg

> Πως μπορω να στειλω "μοναδες" απο συμβολαιο Wind στο καρτοκινητο??? Μπορω να στειλω οτι ποσο θελω?? Ή υπαρχει προτυποποιημενη "ταριφα"?


Δεν μπορείς πια. Η υπηρεσία wind sharing ουσιαστικά καταργήθηκε σιωπηρά από το προηγούμενο καλοκαίρι.

----------


## zoug100

Αν ανανεωσω με μια καρτα 5 ευρω θα εχω παλι απεριοριστα προς free to go για τις επομενες 30 ημερες;

----------


## nnn

ναι σύμφωνα με διαφημιστικό sms που μου ήρθε χτες

κάνα πακέτο data θα βγάλουν άραγε ?  :Thinking:

----------


## jap

> κάνα πακέτο data θα βγάλουν άραγε ?


Τι εννοείς; Πέρα από αυτά που έχουν; Θα τα ήθελα φτηνότερα, αλλά είναι ό,τι καλύτερο σήμερα σε σχέση τιμής-διάρκειας-όγκου. Ή θέλεις τσάμπα όπως και πέρσι; Οι άλλες 2 εταιρείες δεν ακολούθησαν, οπότε...

----------


## nnn

τι έχουν τώρα για καρτοκινητά ???

----------


## vasiliou

Απο 1 Φεβρουαρίου για το τι θα γίνει δεν έχουν ανακοινώσει κατι αρα δεν έχουμε κάτι για data (πχ. 100mb,500mb ,1500mb) έως ανωτέρας!

----------


## nnn

ένα πακετάκι 5€/200-300ΜΒ θα ήταν καλό

----------


## zoug100

> ναι σύμφωνα με διαφημιστικό sms που μου ήρθε χτες
> 
> κάνα πακέτο data θα βγάλουν άραγε ?


Επειδη δεν μου ηρθε καποιο sms, μηπως μπορεις να πεις τι ακριβως ελεγε;

----------


## nnn

δες εδώ καλύτερα 
http://www.wind.com.gr/LeftMenu/kinh.../wind-f2g.aspx

----------


## kasadi

> δες εδώ καλύτερα 
> http://www.wind.com.gr/LeftMenu/kinh.../wind-f2g.aspx


λέει ότι ισχύει για εγγραφές ώς 31/1/2011, δηλαδή αν γραφτώ στην προσφορά για πόσο θα ισχύει η προσφορά , για τον φεβρουάριο? για όλο το 2011?

----------


## zoug100

> δες εδώ καλύτερα 
> http://www.wind.com.gr/LeftMenu/kinh.../wind-f2g.aspx


Εκει ακριβως ειχα κοιταξει και νωριτερα και δεν ειδα να λεει κατι για νεα παραταση της προσφορας για τον Φεβρουαριο δηλ μεχρι 28/2/2011.
Ευχαριστω παντως nnn. Ας ελπισουμε να ανακοινωσουν κατι.

----------


## cool11

Για data παιδια ενδιαφερομαστε...
Ελεος με τα λεπτα ομιλιας και τα sms....ελεος και με τη wind και με ολους.
Ο κοσμος εχει κινητα που για να αξιοποιηθουν πληρως, θελουν net.
Θα δωσει data ή οχι?
2 μερες εμειναν ως τον φλεβαρη.

----------


## jap

> τι έχουν τώρα για καρτοκινητά ???


Τα γνωστά.

----------


## nnn

> 1 GB 	30 μέρες 	15€ 	Στείλε 1GB στο 19595


αν πάει στα 10 € τρώγεται κάπως για χρήση από το κινητό

----------


## mpapouts

εγώ μια φορά την κάνω για q, όπου ελπίζω να διατηρηθεί η προσφορά του 1€ για 100mb. Για χρήση με το κινητό δε χρειάζομαι παραπάνω data ούτως ή άλλως,

----------


## Sebu

> αν πάει στα 10 € τρώγεται κάπως για χρήση από το κινητό


Μου εχει ερθει εδω και 15 ημερες επιστολη απο την Wind για να παω μεχρι 31.01.2011 να εκμεταλλευτω την "προσφορα" για 1Gb καθε μηνα, με "μολις" 10 ευρω το μηνα και δωρο το usb modem για το λαπτοπ.

Αρα αν το κατεβασει οσο λες θα ειναι σαν να χτυπαει την προσφορα που ηδη κανει  :Wink: 

Παντως με αυτες τις τιμες δεν συμφερει (πραγματικα θα το χρειαστεις 2-3 φορες το χρονο αν πας καπου διακοπες και δεν εχεις ιντερνετ και το χρειαστεις για 5-6 ημερες καθε φορα). Αν ειχε 5 ευρω το μηνα, να ελεγα χαλαλι τα 60 ευρω το χρονο, θα μπορουσες να το χρησιμοποιησεις περιστασιακα.

Εννοειται πως μετα το τζαμπα 1,5gb το μηνα για ολο το 2010 που ειχαμε εχουμε καλομαθει και τωρα οτιδηποτε επι πληρωμη θα μας κακοφανει  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δεν μπορείς πια. Η υπηρεσία wind sharing ουσιαστικά καταργήθηκε σιωπηρά από το προηγούμενο καλοκαίρι.


Μα στο site της Wind λεει




> Το bonus αποδίδεται σε όλες τις ανανεώσεις 5€ και πάνω ανεξαρτήτως μεθόδου ανανέωσης, δηλαδή φυσική κάρτα, απόδειξη, ανανέωση σε κατάστημα WIND. Εξαιρείται το *WIND Sharing*.


Αρα το Wind Sharing ζει και βασιλευει, απλα εξαιρει το bonus (για ευνοητους λογους γιατι θελουν ρευστο να αγορασεις καρτα, οχι να μεταφερεις ή σου στελνουν μοναδες).

----------


## frenty

> Μα στο site της Wind λεει
> 
> 
> 
> Αρα το Wind Sharing ζει και βασιλευει, απλα εξαιρει το bonus (για ευνοητους λογους γιατι θελουν ρευστο να αγορασεις καρτα, οχι να μεταφερεις ή σου στελνουν μοναδες).


Το Wind Sharing όταν κληθεί ανακοινώνει ότι:
"παρακαλούμε καλέστε αργότερα".

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Αυτή η προσφορά που έδινε 500 λεπτά ομιλίας/μήνα προς όλα τα Wind κινητά με κόστος 5 ευρώ υπάρχει ακόμα, γνωρίζετε?

----------


## kasadi

παιδιά σχετικά με την προσφορά των 1500 , κανονικά δεν έληγε σήμερα?
πρίν λίγο έβαλα μια κάρτα των 10 ευρώ και μου λέει έχετε 1500 λεπτά και SMS ...  μέχρι τις 2 μαρτίου
άρα συνεχίζετε η προσφορά?

----------


## nnn

πακετάκι data δεν βλέπω και το πρωί θα μπει Sim Vodafone  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## petasis

> πακετάκι data δεν βλέπω και το πρωί θα μπει Sim Vodafone


Ε, και;

----------


## nnn

απλά βαριέμαι να αλλάζω νούμερο  :Razz: 
θα πρέπει να κάνω προωθήσεις από το παλιό κλπ

----------


## Xguru

3 μέρες χρειάζεται η φορητότητα απλά η μόνη βλακεία είναι να βγάλει μετά από λίγο καλύτερη προσφορά με internet η wind...

----------


## nnn

για αυτό και πήρα ένα CU, θα βάλω και 5 €, θα πάρω τα 100ΜΒ bonus και με άλλα 7€ 200 ΜΒ και βλέπουμε  :Razz:

----------


## drivingteacher

Παπάλα το νετ ακριβώς στις 00:00.
.Το πρόγραμμα με τα δωρεάν mb έχει λήξει αναφέρει το ηχητικό μύνημα.
Στο καπάκι μήνυμα για χαμηλό υπόλοιπο
Στην δεύτερη κάρτα που έχω ισχύει το "δωρεάν σε f2g" μέχρι 11 Ιαν. και μετά απ'ότι κατάλαβα Game Over τα δωρεάν λεπτά.
Εχουμε κάποια άλλη πληροφόρηση;

----------


## nnn

Κρίμα πάντως αν δεν βγάλουν ένα πακετάκι 300-500 ΜΒ για τα καρτοκινητά, θα φύγει πολύς κόσμος.

----------


## panoc

> Κρίμα πάντως αν δεν βγάλουν ένα πακετάκι 300-500 ΜΒ για τα καρτοκινητά, θα φύγει πολύς κόσμος.


και εαν βγαλουν να ειναι σε λογικη τιμη, 5-6Ε νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ειναι το maximum για 500ΜΒ

----------


## BladeWS

Σίγουρα, περιμένουμε κατι καλό, αλλιώς μετακομίζουμε!

----------


## nnn

Η συμπεριφορά τους βεβαια είναι απαράδεκτη, ακριβώς 12 έκοψαν τα δωρεάν MB χωρίς ένα τυπικό SMS πως η προσφορά έλαβε τέλος.

----------


## BladeWS

Αλήθεια αυτό, ήμουν στο market και ξεχάστηκα, και με την μια ήρθε μήνυμα για χαμηλό υπόλοιπο ...  :Thumb down:

----------


## drivingteacher

για νετ και voip το CU αξιζει ; ή κανά frog ;

----------


## Xguru

Γκουχου γκούχου, ανακοίνωση, ανακοίνωση  :Very Happy: 

100ΜΒ 5 ευρώ, διαθέσιμη από 10 Φεβρουαρίου για τους F2G

----------


## babylonx

Και γω και η κοπέλα μου βάλαμε κάρτα σήμερα και ξαναπήραμε τα 1500. Μάλλον δεν έχουν αλλάξει ακόμη το σύστημα γι αυτό όσοι δε θυμηθήκατε τρέξτε να προλάβετε.

Τα mb είναι λίγα για 5 ευρώ. Θα μπορούσε να δώσει καμιά 200-300mb. Στην τελική ο περισσότερος κόσμος το ίντερνετ στο κινητό το θέλει για να καλύψει βασικές ανάγκες τύπου να κατεβάσεις email, να σερφάρεις σε μερικά site για να δεις μερικές πληροφορίες κλπ. Κανένας δε το θέλει για να κατεβάζει μεγάλα αρχεία και ταινίες. Τώρα αν καμιά φορά χρειαστεί όμως δεν είναι ανάγκη να σου λείψει. Πχ εγώ συνήθως δε ξόδευα ούτε τα 100mb από το 1,5 gb αλλά κάποια στιγμή που τα χρειάστηκα, πχ το καλοκαίρι στις διακοπές, τα εκτίμησα. Και νομίζω έτσι χρησιμοποιούν το ίντερνετ στο κινητό οι περισσότεροι. Οπότε δε θα τις έπεφταν και οι σέρβερ αν έδιναν μερικά mb παραπάνω. Τσιγκουνιά σκέτη δηλαδή.

----------


## Xguru

Επίσης δε θα έχαναν καρτοκινητούς αν έδιναν παραπάνω από τον ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## panoc

5E τα 100ΜΒ?

δε παμε καλα.

----------


## blade_

απαραδεκτοι

α-π-α-ρα-δ-ε-κ-τ-ο-ι

........Auto merged post: blade_ πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

τους εστειλα ενα email παραπονων ηδη ελπιζω να κανουν κατι κ οι υπολοιποι εδω μεσα

----------


## panoc

> τους εστειλα ενα email παραπονων ηδη ελπιζω να κανουν κατι κ οι υπολοιποι εδω μεσα


θα κανουμε, η μαλλον καλυτερα δε θα κανουμε : ανανεωση χρονου ομιλιας  :Smile:

----------


## blade_

κριμα..ελπιζω η ανανεωση που εκανα χθες να ειναι οντως μεχρι τελος του μηνα...

----------


## nnn

Δεν πάνε καλά εκεί στον Άνεμο, άκου 5 € τα 100 ΜΒ  :Thumb down: 

ήδη παίζω με τα free 100 του CU από ανανέωση με bonus και μετά με 7€ 200 ΜΒ θα κάνω την δουλειά μου

----------


## blade_

εγω παλι στους καιρους που ζουμε αμφιβαλλω αμα θα δωσω τετοιο ποσο  :Crying:

----------


## nnn

> εγω παλι στους καιρους που ζουμε αμφιβαλλω αμα θα δωσω τετοιο ποσο


και εγώ αλλά έλα που μας έγινε ανάγκη

----------


## ipo

Θα αφήσω την κάρτα μου να λήξει. 50€ το GByte είναι αναχρονιστική χρέωση. Είχαν την ευκαιρία να με κρατήσουν με μερικά ευρώ για 1,5 GByte, αλλά μάλλον στοχεύουν σε άλλου είδους κοινό.

Καλά ήταν πάντως για 10 μήνες. Δεν έχουμε παρά να αναγνωρίσουμε τη φτηνή υπηρεσία που απολαμβάναμε.  :Smile:

----------


## nnn

δυστυχώς δεν έχουν καταλάβει πως πλέον με την τόσο μεγάλη διείσδυση των smartphones, δεν μας ενδιαφέρει πρώτιστα ο χρόνος ομιλίας και τα SMS, αλλά η δικτύωση, αν ψάχνουν για κορόϊδα ας κοιτάξουν αλλού

so long and thank you for the fish

----------


## blade_

θα το καταλαβουν οταν θα πεινασουν...και μενα μου εγινε αναγκη αλλα τι να κανουμε..εδω κοβουμε απ το φαγητο μας κ τις βενζινες μας..δε θα κοψουμε το ιντερνετ?

----------


## babylonx

Το τσάμπα είναι πάντα εθισμός. Και μένα θα μου λείψει και το ίντερνετ και η ομιλία αν κοπούν. Αλλά θα ζήσω και χωρίς αυτά. Και ίντερνετ έχω σπίτι και σταθερό. Νομίζω ότι αυτή είναι η υγειής αντίδραση. Μπορεί να μας τα κόψουν τα τσάμπα αλλά δεν είναι ανάγκη να τους πληρώνουμε. Μπορούμε να τους δείξουμε ότι ζούμε και χωρίς τις δωρεάν υπηρεσίες τους.

Εγώ από την πρώτη στιγμή που εμφανίστηκαν αυτά τα δωρεάν είχα στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου ότι σπέρνανε τόσο καιρό για να θερίσουν κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον. Μας προσφέρανε πολύ πράμα δωρεάν για να μας δημιουργηθούν πλασματικές ανάγκες, να το κόψουν κάποια στιγμή και μεις, μη μπορώντας χωρίς αυτά που είχαμε έως τώρα τσάμπα, να αρχίσουμε να πληρώνουμε αδρά γι' αυτά.

Ε όχι, στο χέρι μας είναι νομίζω να μην λειτουργήσει η παραπάνω λογική.

----------


## nnn

Συνεχίζουμε εδώ
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=473106

----------

